# Amplificador Con TDA7294 + PCB



## mnicolau

Les traigo en esta ocasión un amplificador que me ha sorprendido por su robustez, sencillés y calidad. Después de algunas consultas que me hicieron respecto a problemas con este integrado, aproveché la necesidad de armar un amplificador de estas características y me incliné por dicho integrado para probarlo. 
Encontré varios temas sobre el mismo pero sin un pcb en concreto que me convenciera totalmente, así que decidí armar uno propio, adaptando el que presenta Elektor y por esto crear un tema nuevo sobre el mismo.

En las distintas pruebas que hice se ha comportado muy bien, con una potencia y calidad de sonido notables, presenta una etapa de salida con mosfets los cuales podrían marcar alguna diferencia. Su costo ronda los 6U$S (completo), con lo cual resulta una solución muy barata y tampoco presenta "pop" de encendido ni apagado.

Pueden encontrar las características del amplificador en la hoja de datos del mismo. Como siempre, adjunto el pcb, algunas fotos y un video.












Saludos

------------
24-3-11
Actualizado a la Versión 2.0 y subido "Amplificador TDA7294 2.0.rar".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MAESTRO!!!!
Estaba diseñando un PCB para ese chip por que ninguna de las que había me gustaba, pero ya que la has hecho vos y tan gentilmente la has compartido...la voy a usar.

Muchas GRACIAS!!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias, me alegro te sea útil Eduardo...

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

No Mariano esto es increíble.

No puede ser tanta la coincidenciaa!!!!! Estoy peleando por el diseño de su PCB como hace 2 días, pero no me va a ganar el muy desgraciado!!!!! Se me complicaron algunas pistas. Ahora le doy una mirada a el tuyo y a ver si me inspiro un poco...

Esto es un milagro por poco mas. Me pasé todo el día buscando un PCB concreto. Y no lo encontré! Justo ahora me topé con tu post!

Saludos Mariano!
Tavo10

PD: Me gustan mucho tus PCB's, porque sos muy prolijo. Yo también lo soy e intento hacer todo a modo profesional siempre..


----------



## Luis1342

Buen proyecto,esta muy bien hecho tu PCB enhorabuena,esté es un integrado que ya he armado su pcb y me gusta mucho de hecho es lo que tengo hasta la fecha para escuchar música
gracias por compartirlo
una duda.......
entre todos los proyectos que has armado y por supuesto escuchado
el sonido del TDA7294 ¿como lo consideras?
saludos


----------



## Tavo

Esto es cosa de no creer eh.. parece una visión.. 

Naa, en serio me tiraste por lejos eh!!!!! INCREÍBLE PCB (Así, con mayúsculas)

Si no es mucho pedir, y no es mucho mi atrevimiento, tendrás el PCB en formato *.pcb? me vendría muuuuy bien..

Saludos!!
Tavo10

Toy FELÍ.


----------



## shitisfuckedup

buenismo che!
te hago una pregunta, este funcionaria bien para un subwoofer en el auto?

otra cosa, todavia no estoy muy metido en el tema, y tengo una duda con respecto a la funcion mute y standby...
para que el amplificador este en standby hay que dar tension del borde V+ a stby?
y lo mismo en mute?


----------



## jwin

Hola mnicolau, eh seguido muchos post echo por vos y la verdad que es sorprendente lo tuyo de verdad sos un ejemplo a seguir . Mi pregunta hacia a vos (o cualquiera que sepa) es si en tu PCB se puede meter el TDA7295, porque tengo aca uno tirado dando vuelta y me gustaria saber si es qUE lo puedo utilizar con tu PCB, Gracias y muy buen trabajo!!


----------



## shitisfuckedup

Jwin, podes usar ese pcb tanquilamente, pero alimentalo con 5v menos que el 7294

Mnicolau: no tenes problema sin una resistencia con capacitor en paralelo con el parlante, como suguiere el datasheet?


----------



## jwin

Muchas gracias shitisfuckedup... justamente estaba comparando el datasheet con el 7295 y es exactamente igual.. con respecto a la resistencia con el capacitor en el datasheet del 7295 no lo tiene se ve que no es muy importante Saludos y gracias nuevamente..

Edit: aca esta la repuesta claramenet en el datasheet jeje no lo habiamos visto (Note: The Boucherot cell R6, C10, normally not necessary for a stable operation it could
be needed in presence of particular load impedances at VS <±25V.)


----------



## Tavo

Jwin, justo eso iba adecir yo, pero no le di importancia, pensé que ya se habían dado cuenta.
No es del todo necesaria la resistencia con el capacitor. La salida va directo al parlante..

Lo antes posible me pongo a hacer este amplificador. Tengo el integrado original comprado y lo quiero usar.
Una pregunta: Tengo un transformador de 17 + 17 Vca por 8A. Lo puedo usar en este amplificador? La salida en contínua serían unos 24 + 24 Vcc. No pretendo toda la potencia, así que...
¿Cuanto creen que alcance con ese voltaje? En Wrms.

Saludos
Tavo10


----------



## jwin

Hola Tavo.. de seguro funciona con esa alimentacion segun el datasheet se lo puede alimentar desde +/-10Vcc, pero de seguro si le pones de carga un parlante de 4 Ohms andaria de 10  igualmente tendrias qUE esperar la repuesta del creador de este PCB que la tiene muy clara en este tema saludos!!


----------



## Dano

No podés quedarte quieto sin escribir un buen articulo

Se agradece.

S2


----------



## rash

Mnicolau siempre con tus buenos aportes, buenos? no, excelentes aportes....
gracias..


----------



## Tavo

No apareció mas el creador del post, jejeje..
Hoy me voy a dedicar a hacer real el PCB. Esto pinta muy bueno..

Saludos..


----------



## sento87

¿Este amplificador me serviría para los 2 altavoces de coche que me quiero poner en mi habitación alimentados con un MP3? 
Son de 60W y 4 ohm

Pd: Por cierto PEDAZO de disipador, eso se tiene que calentar mucho ¿no?

Un saludo!


----------



## German Volpe

sos un capo mariano. la verdad que te pasas chabon!! la verdad que te debo mucho  . hace falta gente como vos... como dijo un user. no resentidos que se desquitan todos sus problemas con la gente del foro.
 jaja bueno lo voy a tener en cuenta el circuito para la proxima a ver si lo armo.
saludos

Bueno voy a empezar a molestar un rato con las preguntas. 
1- tengo un transformador de 35 + 35 de 4A. rectificado serian 50+50 aprox. segun leo el data lo maximo que aguanta son 50+50 si no me equivoco. soy conciente que al elevar el voltaje se eleva la disipacion de calor.
2- con ese trafo podria alimentar tranquilo 2 modulos no??
3- el uso que le daria seria para... mmm nose... audio pro se podria decir. jaja

bueno saludos


----------



## Tavo

1- Me parece un poco DEMASIADO grande ese transfo.
2- Mmm, creo que vas a tener que hacerte otro ampli con ese transfo
3- Ok.

Saludos!
Tavo10


----------



## German Volpe

sii no??? pense lo mismo. voy a hacer una plancha si lo hago con ese trafo. estaba pensando en algun stk o algo parecido. porque la verdad que este trafo es del ampli con 2n3055 pero la verdad es que no me quiero complicar, mas alla de que no me gusta el sonido que da. bueno si saben alguno para aprovechar ese trafo tirenme data. yo mientras tanto sigo buscando ajaj.
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente, gracias por los comentarios , espero lo prueben y disfruten también...

El circuito tiene la posibilidad de "Mute" y "Stand-By". Estando conectados a +V, ambas funciones quedan desactivadas, encendiendo el ampli inmediátamente al alimentarlo. Si lo desean pueden colocar un interruptor en alguno de ellos (o ambos) y poder controlar tales acciones.

Sirve para el sub y para los parlantes de coche (en el video de la prueba, estuve usando un altavoz "6x9"). De hecho eh visto varias marcas comerciales usar este IC para sus amplificadores.

El disipador que usé le queda grande, pero lo tenía dando vueltas hace mucho y al fin le encontré su lugar . Podría ser más chico y utilizar ventilación forzada (incluí en el pcb los pines para conectar el fan) queda a gusto de cada uno.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> El circuito tiene la posibilidad de "Mute" y "Stand-By".* Estando conectados a +V*, ambas funciones quedan *desactivadas*



mmm... Eso no me queda muy claro.. No será *DESCONECTADOS a +V*?

Por lo que tenía entendido que cuando se le aplica tensión a esos pines el amplificador comienza a funcionar y desconectando los pines a +V se activan las funciones (quedan bloqueadas)...

Tengo esa duda...
Saludos



			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> (en el video de la prueba, estuve usando un altavoz "6x9")



No es un poco chico un 6x9" para este pedazo de ampli? No le vuela el cono? 

Ahora le pego una miradita al video...
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

No no, fijate en las fotos, se ven los puentes hacia +V, así tal cual lo usé en la prueba del video. Si se desconectan de +V, el ampli se apaga (en el caso del stand-by) o se enmudece. La activación de ambas acciones se hace al revés de lo lógico digamos...

Los 6x9 son de 40w y 4ohm así que quedan cortos, pero aprovecho en estos casos y los conecto en serie...

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Ok ok mariano, disculpá. Interpreté mal lo tuyo.


> La activación de ambas acciones se hace al revés de lo lógico digamos...


Así queda mas claro 

Saludos y muchas gracias!!

De paso, te pregunto, tendrás la PCB en formato .pcb? me vendría al pelo... Gracias.

Tavo10


----------



## mnicolau

No hay problema che, se presta bastante a confusión esa parte, yo lo tuve que probar para asegurarme cómo era...
Disculpá pero trato de no pasar los pcb originales (así me evito algunos disgustos...). Si  necesitás alguna modificación en particular o alguna otra vista avisame nomás, no tengo inconveniente en hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## rash

mcou dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos de foro de electronica soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad que me encata el foro es interesante gracias a todos ustedes solo nesecito una sola cosa y es un amplificador de 1000w o de 1500w o 2000w para acerlo y me gustaria que tenga el circuito inpreso la pocision de los conponentes y la lista de conponentes es se lo agradeceria en el alma ahhh soy dominicano y me llamo osvaldo tambien tengo algunos proyectos que luego lo subire


 
hola, podrías usar el buscador del foro y seguro encuentras lo que buscas..

suerte


----------



## shitisfuckedup

muchas, muchas gracias!
en cuanto empieze a armar el sonido para el auto cuento como responde con el sub
saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Disculpá pero trato de no pasar los pcb originales (así me evito algunos disgustos...). Si necesitás alguna modificación en particular o alguna otra vista avisame nomás, no tengo inconveniente en hacerlo.



Ok ok.
Igual no iba a hacer nada raro, solo que quería retocar algunas pistas a mi gusto y algunas detalles. Pero muuy lejos de hacer plagio eh...! No te iba a causar ningún disgusto, todo lo contrario..

Saludos..


----------



## mnicolau

Sé que no tavo... no me refería a vos en particular .

Saludos


----------



## mufo

mnicolau grandisimo aporte....

te tengo una pregunta, el pcb con que programa lo hiciste? o a manito no mas?

saludos, 
mufo


----------



## German Volpe

mufo dijo:


> mnicolau grandisimo aporte....
> 
> te tengo una pregunta, el pcb con que programa lo hiciste? o a manito no mas?
> 
> saludos,
> mufo


 
con el pcb wizard lo hizo... yo todavia no le tomo mucho la mano, pero bue qu se le va a hacer jaja. se necesita mas practica.
cualquier cosa que lo necesites fijate en el foro o sino mandame un mensaje privado.
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Así es, uso PCB Wizard para todo.. arranqué con ese porque es uno de los más sencillos de utilizar. Le agarré la mano ya y las plantillas que no incorpora, se arman muy fácil.

Saludos


----------



## mufo

otra cosita que no es menor preguntar

¿con que fuente lo alimentas?
que es lo que mas conviene.... se que en el data aparece el rango de alimentacion pero se que a voltajes muy altos este desgraciado calienta muchiisimooo, por eso quiero saber hasta donde se le saca buen rendimiento sin derretirlo o sin tener que comprar un disipador muy caro


----------



## mnicolau

Lo estoy alimentando con la fuente que acá subí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

Ahí en el video estaba alimentado con +-32[V] y 4[Ohm], aunque hay que bajarlo un par de Volts si se quiere usar esa impedancia. Con 8[Ohm] lo alimento con +-38[V].

Saludos


----------



## naikon

Hola, una consulta, queiero hacer una consulta, les comento que armé este amplificador y no me funciona  .. solo se escucha un ruido de "interferencia" de fondo.. no sale música ni nada, este ampli lo estoy alimentando con +/- 32v.. espero me puedan dar alguna ayuda para solucionar este problema, desde ya gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Empezá subiendo una foto de ambos lados de la placa (que se vea bien).
Colocaste un puente entre "mute" y +V y otro entre "stnd-by" y +V? Sino no hacés eso, el ampli no va a funcionar.

Saludos


----------



## naikon

De nuevo yo por acá.. logré hacer andar el ampli, tenía mal conectado una cosa nomás.. les comento que mi idea es usarlo para mover un subwoofer el cual voy a armar pronto con un parlante de 12" en 4 ohm.. ya que estamos tengo una consulta.. ahora estoy utilizando 2 cajas de un equipo musical AIWA, modelo NSX 990, a estas cajas les desconecté los tweeters y dejé funcionando los parlantes para graves, las conecto en paralelo y las uso a (creo) 3 ohm (las cajas dicen ser de 6 ohm c/u) .. estoy viendo que no "golpea" mucho (o sea no tiene muuucho grave) como me gustaria... esto se debe a que las cajas son pequeñas y los parlantes también ?? (supongo que por consiguiente al ser pequeño el parlante, mueve poco litraje de aire) o a que se debe que suene medio "despacio" ... en si no suena despacio, sino que no tiene golpe profundo...

Bueno espero me puedan dar una ayuda, muchas gracias mnicolau por postear el ampli con el pcb y demás..

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

naikon dijo:


> dejé funcionando los parlantes para graves, las conecto en paralelo y las uso a (creo) 3 ohm (las cajas dicen ser de 6 ohm c/u) .. estoy *viendo que no "golpea" mucho*



Seguí dándole al mango con +/-32V sobre 3 ohms de impedancia y el que te va a golpear va a ser TDA cuando te salte al ojo...

Podés postear una foto de las cajas y las medidas que tienen?


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Seguí dándole al mango con +/-32V sobre 3 ohms de impedancia y el que te va a golpear va a ser TDA cuando te salte al ojo...
> 
> Podés postear una foto de las cajas y las medidas que tienen?



Jajaja!!

Seguro!! Yo que vos me pondría la máscara de soldar por si las dudas! O las antiparras de la amoladora... 

No te sarpés con la baja impedancia, lo podés usar a 4 ohms sin problemas creo, pero mas abajo ya estás en terreno dudoso. Si, va  andar, pero no te va a durar mucho así...

Saludos!
Tavo10

PD: Le tengo ganas a este, tengo el TDA7294 y todo.


----------



## naikon

Hola de nuevo!.. si, se que es peligroso usarlo en 3ohm, lo uso así por ahora nomás.. de todas formas voy a agregarle un cooler al discipador  .. acá les paso una foto de las cajas, y las medidas se las daré aproximadamente (digo aproximadamente por que la caja tiene un frente de plástico que mide unos 3cm mas o menos).. quizás no me convence el sonido que tiene, ya que (supongo) le falta un pre a este amp, no? ... poniéndolo al máximo, no saturan los parlantes.. por cierto, es válido usar un circuito de esos de parlantes de pc que tiran 1.2 w, 0.75 w para usar de pre?? (es que tengo aca unos parlantes de esos y podría aprovechar el circuito que ya está hecho).. estos mismos tienen el TDA2822L)..

Las medidas de las cajas son:

30cm de alto x 18,5cm de ancho x 21cm de profundidad (a esto sáquenle masomenos 3cm del plástico)

Saludos!







P.D: Recuerden que tengo desconectado los tweeters.. SUPONGO que seguirán siendo de 6ohm cada caja.. no lo se..


----------



## mnicolau

Gente, hagan un cambio... la resistencia de 1.5k, la bajan a 1k.
Con 1,5k la ganancia es de 24[dB] y es justo el límite mínimo de lo recomendado por el datasheet, con 1k sube a 27[dB]. Incluso pueden bajar a 680[Ohm] propuesto por el datasheet y la ganancia pasa a ser 30[dB] aunque es algo alto, en fin... dependerá de la etapa anterior al amplificador.

Probá ese cambio naikon ya que te debe estar quedando muy baja la señal de entrada. Deberías bajar la tensión de alimentación si usás esa configuración...

Saludos


----------



## naikon

Consulta.. en teoría si por ejemplo con *+/- 27v* con TDH de 10% entrega 100w en *4ohm.. *entonces usando un parlante de 4ohm también pero alimentando con +/-30v... no se supone que tendría que estar entregando mas watts?? (x ej, nose.. 130w..) o me equivoco??

Gracias mnicolau por el dato de las reistencias, esta tarde probaré y les comento..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

naikon dijo:


> Las medidas de las cajas son:
> 
> 30cm de alto x 18,5cm de ancho x 21cm de profundidad (a esto sáquenle masomenos 3cm del plástico)



A juzgar por las medidas de la caja, esos parlantes son de 6" o de 5-1/4". Las cajas son bass-reflex, lo que es común con parlantes chicos para lograr una cierta extensión en graves, así que con mucha suerte debés tener una respuesta en baja frecuencia del orden de los 70 u 80Hz. Con eso...no esperes graves que "golpeen" (y con parlantes de 6" no te van a "golpear" mucho que digamos) y menos todavía si el equipo al que pertencían esos baffles tenía algo como el "Super Bass Bost" o algún otro engendro para reforzar graves que vos no tenés ahora.


----------



## gedolaudor

Hola mnicolau,

Agrego este breve post para agradecer tu aporte. Me encantó el diseño de la plaqueta.

Saludos,
Gedolaudor.


----------



## naikon

Hola.. les comento que cambié la resistencia que decia mnicolau.. y anda muy bien ahora el ampli, suena muy nítido y entrega una potencia excelente.. lo estoy alimentando con +/- 30, 32v masomenos.. y uso una bazooka de 4ohm por ahora hasta que tenga dinero y arme alguna cajita para graves de 12"..

Por qué no debería usar a 4 ohm alimentándolo con +/- 32v ?? no se supone que si con +/- 27v me entrega 100w en 4ohm.. a mi me tendría que estar entregando nose.. unos 120w o algo así?

Saludos y gracias por toda la info, muy bueno el ampli, anímense a armar uno 


P.D: Este amplificador cuantos amperes consume? 2.5 ?? .. consulto esto ya que el transformador que estoy utilizando entrega entre 4.5 y 5 amperes y estaba pensando anexarle en un futuro otro módulo más y asi tener potencia para otra caja.


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro funcione correctamente naikon...
Para calcular la fuente y la etapa de rectificado y filtrado, seguí el tema del amigo Fogonazo, ahí lo tenés bien explicado para que puedas calcularlo fácilmente.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

gedolaudor, gracias por comentar ...

Saludos


----------



## mufo

mnicolau ultima duda para poner manos a la obra
quiero alimentarlo con entre +-30 y +-35v, cuanto deberia consumir en version mono?

muchas gracias
saludos
mufo
pd: mi intencion es hacer un ampli cuadrafonico con este integrado, necesito saber bien el consumo para tener 1 transformador para los 4 canales


----------



## mnicolau

Va a depender de la potencia que quieras sacar por canal...
Si pretendés 70[W] por canal necesitás más o menos 380[VA] en el trafo, unos 8[A] por lo menos.

En el link que te pasé antes tenés los cálculos sencillos para que lo hagas...

Saludos


----------



## plastikman

Como te va Mnicolau, creo que me estoy haciendo fan tuyo y siempre estoy a la espera de los nuevos proyectos que tu muy amablemente compartes con todos nosotros.

Tengo algunas preguntas para cualquiera de los que siguen este post:

Ya leí todo el post pero todavia no me queda claro cuantos watts tira este amplificador, en el datasheet dice que 100W 100V, pero creo que este es un valor teorico, entonces el ampli de mnicolau cuantos watts tira a 8 ohms por ejemplo?

Para hacer la version estereo y manejarlo a 8 ohms mnicolau recomienda alimentarlo con +- 38 V la pregunta es : estos +-38volts son comtinuos a la salida de la fuente ya filtrados, es decir es de +-38 V CD?

Por último Mnicolau no usa las protecciones de mute y standby, entonces al prender el ampli se oye un PLOP en los parlantes?

Ya he leido varias veces el post de fogonazo Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio así que ya se como calcular todos los demas valores de la fuente de alimentación, nadamas que no me queda claro cuantos watts tira este integrado a 8 ohms para yo poder calcular los amperes de la fuente.


----------



## fedealma

segun lo que vi en el datasheet del tda 7294 este amplificador entrega entre 60 y 70 watts max alimentado con la funte que indica en el datashhet
VS = ± 35V, RL = 8ohms
VS = ± 31V, RL = 6ohms
VS = ± 27V, RL = 4ohms

vs= fuente
rl=carga parlante


----------



## mnicolau

Hola plastikman, gracias por el comentario, cuando tenga algo de tiempo libre estaré subiendo algunas cosas más que tengo...

El ampli no presenta el "plop", aún con el arranque directo como lo estoy usando (lo podés comprobar en el video).

Dejo las gráficas del datasheet que muestran la potencia de salida vs. tensión de alimentación, para 4 y 8 Ohm.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Mariano dijo:
			
		

> Hola plastikman, gracias por el comentario, cuando tenga algo de tiempo libre estaré subiendo algunas cosas más que tengo...



Me uno al comentario de Plastikman. Jeje..
Me gustan las PCB's que hacés porque siempre están prolijas... He visto cada desastre... Curvas a 90º, pistas larguísimas para conectar pines cerca... Mmm... Yo soy muy detallista con eso, me gustan las cosas bien hechas. Y con este último PCB, me dejaste así --> pero bien, asombrado.

De paso, me tomo el atrevimiento para animarte a que subas (si tenés) otros proyectos, que seguro nos van a interesar a todos... Y también a tirarte una sugerencia:
Veo que te gustan los amplificadores de calidad (Ejemplo: Rotel, TDA7294, TDA2050, etc) y te quería sugerir un ampli muuuuy bueno, de la serie TDA. Algo calificado como High-End. El TDA1514. Para darte una pista, algunos amplificadores Marshall de baja potencia (30W) usan estos chips. El original es de Philips, y es caro. Pero Excelente.

Estaría bueno (si te interesa) que le hagas el PCB, ya que sos muy prolijo.. jeje

Saludos Mariano y a todos..

T10


----------



## mnicolau

Se vé muy intersante ese IC tavo, lo agrego a la lista de futuros proyectos, con un precio razonable sería una muy buena opción por su simplicidad.

Gracias por los comentarios de los pcbs, yo también he empezado con placas desastrosas, pero después mucha práctica voy mejorando de a poco...

Saludos


----------



## plastikman

Gracias fedealma entonces Vs es el voltaje de cc de la fuente ya filtrado y Rl la impedancia del parlante.

Gracias Mnicolau por las graficas, creo que ya me quedo todo claro.

Les comento que ayer compre todo el material para hacerme una version estereo, y lo que me gustó es que sale muy barato, aproximadamente me gaste 160 pesos mexicanos algo asi como 13 dolares de obama.

En cuanto haga algunos avances les posteo fotos para que vayan viendo como va quedando.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Tavo

Algo así como $50 argentinos. Nada mal...

Saludos!!
T10

Un peso Argentino equivalen a (mas o menos) 3,20 pesos Mexicanos...


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm por ese precio se arman 2 TDA7294 completos y se los coloca en puente, dudo encontrar diferencia en calidad entre ambos; demasiado caro me parece...

plastik, esperamos esas fotos.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> Mmm por ese precio se arman 2 TDA7294 completos y se los coloca en puente, dudo encontrar diferencia en calidad entre ambos; demasiado caro me parece...
> 
> plastik, esperamos esas fotos.
> 
> Saludos



Noooo!!! Me refería al comentario de arriba!! No al precio del TDA1514!!!

Mas abajo puse la conversión de moneda "Peso Mexicano <> Peso Argentino"
Me refería al comentario de arriba!!

Me refería a esto:


			
				Plastikman dijo:
			
		

> Gracias fedealma entonces Vs es el voltaje de cc de la fuente ya filtrado y Rl la impedancia del parlante.
> 
> Gracias Mnicolau por las graficas, creo que ya me quedo todo claro.
> 
> Les comento que ayer compre todo el material para hacerme una version estereo, y lo que me gustó es que sale muy barato, aproximadamente me gaste 160 pesos mexicanos algo asi como 13 dolares de obama.
> 
> En cuanto haga algunos avances les posteo fotos para que vayan viendo como va quedando.
> 
> Saludos a todos!



Saludos!
T10


----------



## mnicolau

Ah claro, me pareció el precio del 1514 porque en Liniers está 35$, así que por acá debe andar entre 40 y 50$ seguramente...

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> Ah claro, me pareció el precio del 1514 porque en Liniers está 35$, así que por acá debe andar entre 40 y 50$ seguramente...
> 
> Saludos



Mmm... Guarda con eso Mariano!! Seguramente debe ser Falso! No vale eso el 1514! Es un integrado caro... Yo no sabría decirte con seguridad, creo que Cacho sabe bien cuanto  sale, pero debe andar cerca de 70 pesos el original... Es de Philips!!

Voy a investigar un poco más sobre este tema de precios..
Saludos!

T10

PD: Y animate a armarlo, y después compará resultados. Estoy seguro que va a tener mucha más calidad que el 7294, a cambio de menos potencia.


----------



## mnicolau

Uhh ya costando 35$ no lo armaría... menos todavía si cuesta eso che. Hay muchas opciones para armar de excelente calidad (integrados o no) y muuchos más baratos que ese...

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Es caro el 1514. Me han pasado precios como de 20 dólares (de la lista de GB si no me equivoco). Afuera los venden a 5 o 6 dólares, pero acá pueden pedirte lo que se les ocurra a los gauchos que lo importan.
Lo ví a $35 en Electrónica Liniers, pero no en persona. Quizá sea original... qué sé yo...

@ Tavo: Te pasé hace un tiempo un PCB para este bichito. No llega a medir 5x5 (sin pre). ¿Lo miraste?


Saludos


----------



## Tavo

San Cacho dijo:
			
		

> @ Tavo: Te pasé hace un tiempo un PCB para este bichito. No llega a medir 5x5 (sin pre). ¿Lo miraste?


Si!! Claro que lo miré! Lo guardé para mas adelante, cuando termine de hacerle un ampli a *el transformador de 17 + 17 x 8A*! (detallo las características por si las dudas alguien me sugiere algo... jeje)

Saludos!
PD: Lo hice corto porque no quiero desvirtuar el tema.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Hola gente, arme el ampli y arranco de una, les dejo una foto


El disipador que tiene es de un micro AMD (modelo ni idea, puedo averiguar si a alguien le interesa). Estuve en el post de Cacho donde enseña a calcular el disipador, pero al final puse ese que tenia, no lo queria ocupar porque me parecia demasiado, ademas me convenia que fuera mas chato el disipador, pero se me fueron $52 en la placa, y no me alcanso para el disipador, asique puse el que tenia!

Bueno, Saludos y Gracias Mariano!


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno Fabry! Lo probaste con la smps ya? Qué tal anduvo?
Te acordaste de hacer el cambio que comenté acá en el post #40?

Saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

La probe con la SMPS y funciono muy bien! Primero lo probe en 8Ohm con 40V y apenas se entibio, de todos modos lo baje a 38V
La modificacion, me habia olvidado, pero apenas lo hice andar, me acorde porque me di cuenta que le faltaba ganancia (le mande un parlante de un equipo chiquito y no saturaba) despues con la modificacion y sono mucho mejor, De todos modos, me parece que, para alimentar la entrada con un celular, le falta un poco de ganancia, asique voy a hacer el pre con el TL071, y de paso tengo el pote para controlar el volumen.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Si.. seguramente necesitás el pre. La salida del celular o de cualquier reproductor mp3, suelen ser muy bajas.

Saludos


----------



## plastikman

Hola, les comento que a pesar de tener todo el material desde hace mas de 2 semanas no he podidio armar esta joya, primero por que he tenido mucho trabajo y segundo por que he intentado 2 veces hacer la placa y no me ha quedado, especificamente por las dos pistas tan estrechas que pasan en medio del integrado, siempre se me borran al imprimir la placa, les comento que estoy usando el metodo de la plancha y el toner para la pcb pero no me ha quedado, y he seguido todos los consejos que dan en este foro para imprimir pcbs por ese método pero no me queda. Creo que tendre que usar el método de la serigrafía.

Para *fabry_nirvana*, que bien te ha quedado tu montaje, ¿ese disipador de amd que usas, es suficiente? ¿el disipador lo estas usando solo o con abanico?

Saludos!


----------



## fabry_nirvana

El disipador era de un Athol 64, bastante nuevo, lo estoy usando sin ventilador, si a eso te refieres con abanico. Es mas que suficiente, el integrado no calienta nada, siempre y cuando no superes los voltajes que recomiendan, en mi caso, en 8 Ohm, si no supero los +-38V el integrado trabaja bien frio, en 4 Ohm creo que son +-30V.

Una recomendacion por el tema de el PCB con el sistema de la placha, a mi me recomendaron usar papel siliconado, es el mismo que tienen los vinilos o el papel "contac" atras, osea, el papel que normalmente se tira cuando usas el vinilo, planchalo bastante y en temperatura "algodon" y que no se te mueva ni un milimetro el papel

Saludos y suerte con el ampli!



plastikman dijo:


> especificamente por las dos pistas tan estrechas que pasan en medio del integrado, siempre se me borran al imprimir la placa


 
Si son estas las pistas que decis, podes mirar lo prolijo que queda con este papel, perdon la calidad de la foto, hice lo mejor que pude con la foto jeje


----------



## Tavo

Fabry, te quedó un PCB espectacular... Muy bueno, muy prolijo, se nota que le ponés garra (voluntad)... Lo del papel siliconado del contac, ya lo había escuchado creo si no me equivoco, de Mnicolau...

Muy buena placa, me imagino que el ampli debe sonar muy bien... Tengo el chip (7294) pero no tengo ganas de armarlo.. jeje..
Un consejo: Para que no se te estropee la placa, pasale FLUX. Lo podés hacer en tu casa, es muy fácil. Yo lo hice (con resina y alcohol isopropílico, que se vende en farmacias), queda mejor que comprado. Le hace una capa de protección contra la humedad y la placa te queda brillante por muchos años..

Saludos Fabry... Veo que tenés pilas con esto che.. Seguí así jeje 

T10


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Tavo, muchisimas gracias, hago lo mejor que puedo, y voy mejorando de a poco. El ampli suena muy bien, a pesar de ser integrado tiene una calidad muy buena.
Lo del flux, en la foto no se nota mucho, pero si lo utilizo, es mas, la placa de la foto, tiene flux, pero se ve medio opaco, porque no limpie bien el toner
Lo del papel siliconado, justamente me lo dijo Mariano (mnicolau), yo utilice el papel de vinilo, y es lo mismo, ayuda muchisimo, es mucho mas facil el planchado.
Ahora me estoy poniendo a hacer un pre para este ampli! En un rato aviso como suena!

Saludos tavo!


----------



## Tavo

Hey! Que bueno que lo disfrutes..

Cuando veo algunas fotos así (podrías poner algunas más, con un poquito más de calidad ) me motiva a hacer algo nuevo, tal como cuando vi la foto de 7377 de mariano, lo pensé unos días y lo armé, jeje...

Saludos!
T10

PD: Obligación de mostrarlo en "Fotos de amplificadores hechos en casa". Jeje


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Todavia no me animo a subir fotos a "Fotos de amplificadores hechos en casa", talvez cuando mejore un poco la calidad de los gabinetes.
Las fotos con mejor calidad, subo cuando me preste la maquina mi hna

Saludos Tavo!


----------



## mufo

Quisiera saber cual es el voltaje RMS del integrado, para poder diseñar el pre a gusto

saludos,
mufo


----------



## Tavo

simple, la respuesta se llama "datasheet".

Saludos.


----------



## mufo

si se que en el data esta esa info pero no se con que nombre o sigla esta, o donde buscar.
alguna ayuda?


----------



## david2009

yo use este pbc  este integrado no se quema facil. una ves no le puse el disipador y se irvio y no se quemo.


----------



## hurracarrana

oigan me interesa mucho este ampli... pero como pudiera hacerlo trabajar en el auto? con la bateria del coche si pide 30v y la bateria da 12v?


----------



## mnicolau

Con esto...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/

mufo, qué necesitás exactamente? la tensión de entrada necesaria para obtener la máxima potencia? A explicar un poco mejor las cosas...

Saludos


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Hurracarrana, yo tengo funcionando la fuente SMPS del link de mnicolau, mas este ampli y funciona de primera, te lo recomiendo


----------



## hurracarrana

conocen algun buen ampli de cuatro salidas ke se alimente de 12v para ahorrarme lo de la fuente ?


----------



## david2009

tda 8588 70 pesos re caro vienen en los sony


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Hurracarrana tendrias que especificar la potencia que necesitas, te recomiendo que uses el buscador, vas a encontrar mucha informacion en el foro. Saludos


----------



## hurracarrana

aqui esta la lista de precios para mi ciudad

http://www.agelectronica.com/inicio.htm

y esta carisimo!!  ke desilucion

ademas este es para placa de 2 caras x(


----------



## mufo

perdon por lo poco especifico mnicolau, eso mismo es lo que necesito, voltaje de la señal para sacarle maxima potencia. con eso puedo calcular bien la ganancia del pre (variable) ya que no todos los pendrive (por asi decirlo) tienen el mismo voltaje de salida.
gracias por la ayuda


----------



## mnicolau

Hola mufo, comenté en el post #40 que conviene hacer un cambio en la resistencia de 1K5:


> Con 1,5k la ganancia es de 24[dB] y es justo el límite mínimo de lo recomendado por el datasheet, con 1k sube a 27[dB]. Incluso pueden bajar a 680[Ohm] propuesto por el datasheet y la ganancia pasa a ser 30[dB] aunque es algo alto, en fin... dependerá de la etapa anterior al amplificador.



Así que primero establecé vos qué ganancia querés, tomo por ejemplo 27[dB] con la R de 1K. Con esa resistencia tenés una ganancia de 23 veces Vin; por otro lado para obtener 70[W] en 8[Ohm], tenés unos 23.5[V] de salida con lo cual la entrada del amplificador debería ser: 
Vout/ganancia = 23.5/23 = 1[V] aprox.

Te queda diseñar el pre para obtener 1[V] a la salida del mismo y así excitar correctamente al 7294.

Saludos


----------



## mufo

Haber, señal de entrada = Vout / Gain
hasta ahi todo bien pero, como supiste el Vout? como supiste que con 27 dB Vout es 23 veces Vin? y para 30 dB cual es la relacion entre Vin y Vout? como se calcula?
muchas dudas 
mi idea es armar el ampli con una res de 680R para obtener los 30 dB y dependiendo del resultado veo si le pongo un pote pa controlar la ganancia, pero primero tiene que funcionar 

graciuas por la ayuda, saludos


----------



## mnicolau

La relación entre "cantidad de veces" y dB, lo obtenés de la fórmula misma de ganancia.

G [dB] = 20 log X

Donde X es la cantidad de veces que amplifica. En el circuito del 7294, la ganancia se calcula de la misma manera que se hace en un amplificador operacional no inversor:

Vout = Vin x (1 + R2/R1)

Usando la R de 680 Ohm tenés:

Vout = Vin x (1 + 22000/680)
Vout = Vin x 33.35

Si lo querés expresar en dB:

G = 20 log 33.35
G = 30.4 [dB]

Y para obtener el Vout, tenés P=Vout^2/R.

Saludos


----------



## gusvio

arme el ampli y suena muy bien pero quisiera saber si puedo mejorarlo  con algun pre o no es necesario y si lo es mariano podrias aconsejarme uno  gracias y felicidades por ser tan buena persona y compartir tus conocimientos gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gusvio, de nada...
Lo que podrías hacer es armar un amplificador con control de tonos, te va a permitir ecualizar el sonido a gusto y creo que te va a brindar esas "mejoras" a la cuales te estás refiriendo. Este anda muy bien:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Hola Mariano, puede ser que el link a la PCB del primer mensaje este roto ?
Gracias y sds.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, acabo de probar y anda bien, algún problema estás teniendo ahí.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Solo descarga 51,6 Kb y sale la ventana de error y dice final inesperado del archivo.
Cuando trato de abrir el pdf me dice formato desconocido o archivo dañado.
Repeti varias veces, identico resultado.
?????
Sds.


----------



## mnicolau

Probá con otro navegador, acá lo descarga correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

OK Mariano, el problema lo tenia con el Mozilla, lo baje con IE sin problemas.
Gracias y sds.


----------



## AlEJO7534

Hola chicos, me alegra haber podido ingresar a esta comunidad, me parece excelente el diseño de mnicolau, mas adelante tambien posteare algunos diseños mios tambien para circuitos de alarmas y seguridad electronica, diseñados en pcb wizard y simulados a full en livewire, saludos desde Bogota D.C , Colombia.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Alejo bienvenido al foro, gracias por el comentario, esperamos esos aportes 

Saludos


----------



## AlEJO7534

Gracias me alegra muho ser bien recibido amigo gaucho mnicolau, amigo mnicolau tengo una duda resulta que tengo una fuente de poder regulada que dice que es de 20Vdc a 4500 mA 90 Watts y tiene tres cables de salida 1 Tierra, 1 positivo +20 y un negativo todos de salida final en estos voltajes, me sirve para este diseño tuyo??? supongo que si, a 8 Ohmios cuanto me podria botar en watts de potencia ??? agradezco si tu o un compañero del foro me colaboran con estas dudas, gracias de antemano y abrazos a todos.

Gracias me alegra muho ser bien recibido amigo gaucho mnicolau, amigo mnicolau tengo una duda resulta que tengo una fuente de poder regulada que dice que es de 20Vdc a 4500 mA 90 Watts y tiene tres cables de salida 1 Tierra, 1 positivo +20 y un negativo todos de salida final en estos voltajes, me sirve para este diseño tuyo??? supongo que si, a 8 Ohmios cuanto me podria botar en watts de potencia ??? agradezco si tu o un compañero del foro me colaboran con estas dudas, gracias de antemano y abrazos a todos.


----------



## mnicolau

No hagas doble post Alejo porque te los van a mandar a moderación.
Si tu fuente entrega +-20[Vdc], lo mejor sería que te armes un TDA2050. Pasá por este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

Saludos


----------



## AlEJO7534

Gracias, mnicolau y disculpen el doble post fue que mi maquina se pego y no veia el publicado anterior, o sea que ni siquiera me lo mueve esta fuente en amperaje y voltajes requeridos ??, lo que pasa es que ya tengo unos tda7294 de estos y queria utilizar uno..


----------



## mnicolau

Ah bien, revisá el post #50 entonces. Ahí dejé las gráficas de potencia según la tensión de alimentación, tanto para 8 como 4[Ohm]. Tomá como válida la curva para THD 0.5%

Saludos


----------



## AlEJO7534

nico que pena se que molesto mas que novia fea, que pena pera todavia me asalta una duda no menos importante, te cuento yo tengo un sistema de sonido que quiero amplificar que bota al maximo de salida 20 watts ya que tiene dos tda2003, 1. si amplifico con el ampli del tda2050 a 20V me botaria 60 Watts?? o sea a full los 20 Watts + 40 Watts del tda2050?? 2. en ambos casos ya sea tda2050 o el tda7294 cual seria el amperaje maximo aplicado a estos que podria ponerle ya que no lo tengo muy claro, te debo una grande con esta que la pagare pronto, gracias sabio...


----------



## mnicolau

1- Sí, el TDA2050 en modo bridge te puede entregar esos 40[W] en 8[Ohm].
2- El amperaje depende de la carga, en este caso del "volumen" que le estés pidiendo al amplificador. Con esos 4500[mA] de tu fuente tenés suficiente para cualquiera de esos integrados.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

mariano exelente pcb la verdad estaba buscando un pcb para este integrado tengo un par de estos y queria ponerlos a funcionar

con respecto a los tda 2050 en puente tengo un par de ellos armados  que potencia me entrega a 4homs con +-20v

saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por el comentario Diego,
Yo no usaría el 2050 en puente con 4[Ohm], ya que en ese modo se reparten las impedancias ambos ICs, con lo cual estarían trabajando a 2[Ohm] cada uno; no es recomendable hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

ok entonces solo los hare funcionar con 8homs 

saludos...


----------



## gusvio

hola mariano gracias por el diagrama del pre, ya lo arme pero ahora tengo una duda tengo que alimentarlo con otra fuente o puedo usar la del ampli esto por cuestiones de espacio que me recomiendas.


----------



## Diego German

gusvio si es este 
Preamplificador con triple tono, micro y linea  mezclada.
 y utilisas el amplificador con tda 7294 tendras que  bajar la  alimentacion para el pre a +15 0 - 15v puesto que los  integrados del  pre  el tl071 y el tl072 su voltaje maximo de operacion  segun la hoja  de datos (datasheet) es de +18 0 -18 v y creo que con +15 0  -15 v es  mas que suficiente puedes utilizar cualquiera de la smps que  ha  publicado mariano todas tienen salidas auxiliares de +15 0 -15 para   alimentar preamplis como en este caso y otras cosas en general y si   acupas el ampli con tda2050 en puente te recomiendo que uses reguladores   de tension usa el 7815 y 7915 para rama positiva y negativa   respectivamente asi bajas la tension de +22 0 -22 a +15 0 -15  y alimentas el preamplificador

saludos..


----------



## gusvio

okk gracias dieguito asi lo hare y les comento los resultados


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Hola gente, espero que lo que voy a preguntar no sea una tontera jeje 
Ya instale este amplificador, junto con una SMPS y otro ampli de 200W, en el mismo gabinete, hoy estuve probando solo el amplificador de 200W, y note que calento, a pesar de que no estaban conectado los parlantes, un amigo que estaba conmigo me dijo, "es porque esta funcionando al vacio, por eso calienta" esto es verdad? si es por eso, me quedo tranquilo, pero sino, que puede ser? La tension de alimentacion esta en 38V
Muchas Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabry:
Cualquier amplificador AB calienta, en vacío o con carga. Has visto ese trimpot que se le pone a los amplificadores con transistores para ajustar la corriente de polarización estática (bias que le dicen)? Bueno, esa corriente es la que hace que se calienten los transistores de potencia de salida aunque no haya carga.
Ahora, si se calentó muchisimo o mucho, entonces hay un problema con el chip o con el disipador...


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Calento un poco mas de lo normal, pero lo que me extraño mas, fue porque estaba sin carga, y no sabia lo que me acabas de enseñar, de todos modos, con carga funciona muy bien, asique voy a estar atento de todos modos, pero mas tranquilo por tu comentario.
Muchas Gracias y saludos!
PD: Eza, las fotos que te prometi, no las subi porque no tengo buena luz y se ven masomenos, pero dejo un par aunque la calidad no sea muy buena!


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buena esa etapa fabry  (y pensar que querías armar un simple TDA1562 y terminaste en eso jaja), faltaría nomás un videito viendo mover el woofer y los 6x9 en el auto!

Saludos


----------



## CAYSER

saludos ,*fabry_nirvana* por el pequeño mostrito (amplificador UCD 200W + el TDA 7294 100w)segun por lo que veo en las imagenes es practicamente un amplificador para auto.

-El UCD 200w,usas como amplificador de bajos 
-El TDA 7294, lo estas usando para obtener 100w ,1 canal (R) y el (L)...(o el TDA7294 en otra configuarcion,para obtener 2 canales)...?
-El modelo de fuente smps es para 12vcd.

ahora pregunto yo,que tal sonido se obtiene y si no se aguanta el sonido en tu proyecto ala hora de funcionar a potencia maxima.

y mis felicitaciones por tu trabajo muy bueno ..,yo por ahora estoy diseñando un amplificador para auto de 2.1 algo parecido ,si no que cambia la fuente smps en la etapa del transformador osea 2 transformadores controlados por el SG3525 ,+-45,+-45,+-15. pronto subo imagenes y un video paso a paso de como realizarlo uno mismo con componentes factibles en el mercado......:estudiando:


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Mil Gracias, la verdad fue bastante trabajo, aprendi muchisimo, mil gracias a mariano que me enseño bastante! Como dijo antes, tenia la idea de armar un 1562, y termine armando lo que se ve en la foto, una SMPS, el clase D de 200W para graves, el TDA7294 para medios y agudos (los 2 parlantes estan en serie, para tener 8 ohm y poder alimentar con 38V) un crossover activo, un pre, y un protector de carga con retardo de encendido. El video si lo subo, va a ser sin sonido  asique solo se va a ver el movimiento del sub, antes tendria que tapizar la caja, esta sin tapizar y la madera bastante sucia jeje. Ya voy a subir buenas fotos, tengo que tener buena luz para sacar fotos buenas, ahora tengo que solucionar un tema, tengo algo de ruido en la entrada, cosa que no tenia antes, talvez no esta haciendo buena masa el chasis, ya lo vere.
Bueno mejor no me voy por las ramas mas, porque no quiero desvirtualizar! Si alguien quiere armar este ampli, yo doy fe de que funciona de maravilla! Solo lo he probado en 8ohm pero me imagino que en 4 debe ser igual de bueno!
Saludos y de nuevo, Mil Gracias!
Edito para contestar a Carlos Flores: El sonido que he obtenido para mi gusto, es excelente, en medios y agudos, es increible el volumen, ademas de la calidad, tiene agudos muy nitidos, nada de ruido, y los medios son muy nitidos tambien, nada de distorsion, le ayudo muchisimo al volumen final y a la calidad el crossover activo, en mi caso, los parlantes que utilizo son lo que le llaman "sistema de componentes" que es un parlante de medios, y un tweeter, con un crossover pasivo, eso ayuda bastante. Y a la hora de funcionar a maxima potencia, se escucha muy bien, el grave no llega a tapar los medios y agudos, a pesar de ser casi el doble de potencia, y eso que graves tengo a lo bruto! jejeje. Por si te sirve, el sistema de componentes es un Blauline, bastante economico, y el sub es un Bomber New Edge 12" 225Wrms, que si queres puedo pasarte las medidas del calculo que hice para la caja.
Bueno me despido! Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muy bueno fabry!!!!
La verdad es que te ha quedado muy bien montado....muy ordenadito.
MIS SINCERAS FELICITACIONES! Y seguí trabajando así, que es la forma correcta de hacerlo.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Fabry, FELICITACIONES por tu nuevo chiche!! Está de 10!!

Me gusta todo el conjunto dentro de ese gabinete!
Una preguntita, ¿El gabinete lo hiciste vos o es comprado?

Saludos!
Tavo.

Ni me imagino como debe sonar Smells Like Teen Spirit en ese ampli... Te suena el tema no? Jeje..


----------



## fabry_nirvana

EL gabinete, trate de hacerlo yo, (mi viejo tiene metalurgica) pero al final lo lleve a un plegador,  (las plegadoras estan calibradas para chapa muy gruesa y queda feo cuando doblo chapa fina) Es de 25cm x 25cm x 9cm, el plegador me cobro $20 con materiales y mano de obra, me parecio bastante bueno el precio, comparado con los precios altisimos de los gabinetes comerciales.
Saludos y Gracias a Eza y Tavo por las felicitaciones!


----------



## pool27

mnicolau,quisiera consultar lo siguiente, tengo un sintoamplificador pioneer sx 680 año 70 tenia los amplificadores quemado se los cambie y no funciona bien ,distorsiona no son originales los originales no los consegui, puedo usar eltda 7294 el amplificador trabaja con +30 -30 estuve  viendo un lm4780 o el tansistorizado de 40w  h.necco L w3dyl ,tengo el plano no lo pongo en la pagina ,porque no soy muy entendido con la pc.sera que tu tienes los planos para darle una mirada y aconsejarme, y  la señal tendria que sacarla del potenciometro.desde ya muchas gracias .- Pd. si algunos de los muchachos tiene alguna sugerencia bienvenido.-


----------



## mnicolau

Hola pool, podés usar el TDA7294 sin problemas. Seguí las pistas hasta la entrada de señal del amplificador que posee actualmente tu equipo, así tomás esa misma señal para el 7294. Conozco el ampli de 40[W] que comentás y también te va a servir, pero lleva más componentes y es un poco más "complejo" en su armado; si no tenés mucha experiencia en la construcción de amplis transistorizados, el TDA7294 es tu opción más favorable.

Tené en cuenta que ambos amplificadores anteriores son mono, necesitás 2 placas de cada una para hacer el estéreo. Si conseguís el LM4780 ya lo tenés solucionado con un sólo IC (armé un tema con la info de ese IC e incluye el PCB).

Saludos


----------



## pool27

mnicolau,te agradesco respuesta sintoamp. pioneer sx 680 ,pero estoy un poco confundido ,con respecto de la toma de señal porque el stk 0039 ,si no estoy equivocado entra la señal en el pin 1,  el pin 0 tambien tiene coneccion al circuito, los pines 3 y 8 que son la salida tienen un retorno al circuito . en el google puse , manual pioneer sx680  y en la pag. 2 esta esta direccion   ak database pdf gallery-pioneer receivers/pioneer sx680 service   de ahi  baje el manual ,si tu pudiras darle una mirada a los planos , quizas puedas orientarme mejor ,diculpa por jorobarte desde ya muchas gracias.-


----------



## murcy

lo alimentas con 12v ??


----------



## AlEJO7534

Hola muchachos yo nuevamente por aqui con el diseño de mariano,empeze a realizar mi pcb y del TD7294 y ya esta listo tengo una duda y no me a quedado algo muy clara o soy muy cerrado,  resulta que encontre un trafo con tap central (punto medio) de 33V x 33V a 5 A y tambien este mismo trafo tiene otra etapa que tambien salen 12V x 12V que me servirian para un pre o un fan, pero en si este trafo me sirve para un modulo TDA7294 en simple o en stereo o no???? a lo mejor es una duda tonta disculpenme pero me gustaria disiparla un poquito por que a lo mejor me paso al rectificarlo o debo bajarle el  voltaje.

Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Alejo, con ese transformador te vas a +-45[VDC] y vas a quemar el TDA7294. Armate el ampli Rotel mejor, te sirve el trafo para hacerlo estéreo.

Saludos


----------



## AlEJO7534

si mariano gracias, tambien hice la prueba rectificandolo y es correcto 45 V en el simulador livewire, acertado 100x100% gracias por confirmarmelo,mirare la opcion que me dice o diseñar o conseguir uno de 25V x 25V.

Saludos,


----------



## mnicolau

Para que no tengas que simular, la tensión en AC de un transformador se  multiplica por raíz cuadrada de 2 (1.41), así obtenés la tensión al  rectificar; le descontás la caída en los diodos y tenés la tensión  final. 
Haciendo el proceso inverso podés determinar la tensión AC del transformador para obtener la DC que requieras.

Saludos


----------



## AlEJO7534

Solamente me queda decirte mariano 

Saludos.:estudiando:

Hola mariano amigo analizando tu post de mi pregunta, no comprendi algo muy bien en tu respuesta de armarme el rotel y que me sirve el trafo de 33V X 33V para stereo en el TDA7294o en el Rotel?? 

hoy amaneci tatarete sera por el exceso de trabajo, jejeje



Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Al TDA7294 descartalo directamente con ese transformador. Te sirve para alimentar un par de amplis Rotel.

Saludos


----------



## AlEJO7534

Entendido ahora si mariano fuerte y claro, gracias.


----------



## blasmonges

Que tal Gente....Solamente paso para comentar que arme la plaqueta tal cual el diseño de Mariano y realmente suena espectacular!!!
Es un sonido justo y medido,con mucha claridad y brillo y buenos bajos,realmente muy bueno.

Para recomendar!!! y agradecer por supuesto los aportes de Mariano.

Atte.blas


----------



## Tavo

blasmonges dijo:


> Que tal Gente....Solamente paso para comentar que arme la plaqueta tal cual el diseño de Mariano y realmente suena espectacular!!!
> Es un sonido justo y medido,con mucha claridad y brillo y buenos bajos,realmente muy bueno.
> 
> Para recomendar!!! y agradecer por supuesto los aportes de Mariano.
> 
> Atte.blas



¿Podrías subir algunas fotos? 

Gracias!
Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por comentar el resultado Blas , que lo disfrutes...

Saludos


----------



## pool27

mnicolau ,tuviste un tiempito ,para fijarte sobre la consulta de sintoamplificador pionner sx680.-disculpa la insistencia, entiendo que uno anda aveces muy ocupado , a mi me pasa,desde ya gracias .-                                                                                          PD.-o ,si alguno de los muchachos del foro, pueden contestar a mi pregunta bienvenido, leer las inquietudes en esta pag. (entonces compraria los componentes y armaria el modulo).-


----------



## Cacho

Nunca subiste el esquema del aparato, así que estás pidiendo que te contesten basados en... vaya uno a saber qué...

Y te recuerdo que:
Si no hay respuestas a lo que preguntaste, paciencia. Puede ser que:
1) El tema sea aburrido.
2) La pregunta sea mala.
3) Nadie sepa la respuesta.
4) Nadie tenga ganas de escribirla.
5) Nadie tenga tiempo suficiente como para responderte.
6) Todas las anteriores.

Lo que no podés hacer de ninguna manera es publicar mensajes inútiles.


Saludos


----------



## sedes

mnicolau dijo:


> Para que no tengas que simular, la tensión en AC de un transformador se  multiplica por raíz cuadrada de 2 (1.41), así obtenés la tensión al  rectificar; le descontás la caída en los diodos y tenés la tensión  final.
> Haciendo el proceso inverso podés determinar la tensión AC del transformador para obtener la DC que requieras.
> 
> Saludos



Buenas, 

Tengo un problema parecido al de AlEJO7534, tengo un trafo 30+30vca, lo rectifique y medi en casa (ojo, con un tester que me vino en un kinder) y le saque 41, casi 42V. Arriesgado? o va bien?

Gracias


----------



## pool27

cacho ,nunca puse el esquema, porque esplique que no soy muy entendido con la pc para poner esquemas en la pagina, si ,puse la direccion de donde baje el plano del sint. amplif, pionner sx680.que es sobre el que pregunte . Si moleste con mi insistencia, pido disculpas. atte.pool27


----------



## blasmonges

tavo10 dijo:


> ¿Podrías subir algunas fotos?
> 
> Gracias!
> Saludos.



Aca subo las fotos del ampli con tda 7294 propuesto por Mariano,con la modificacion de la resistencia 1,5 k por 680 ohms,con esa modificacion mueve las paredes,lo probe con un trafo 20.20 que rectificado y filtrado llego a 28-0-28 ...

Excelente realmente...


----------



## david2009

Si, rompe todo ese integradito, yo subí unas fotos con el gabinete que  lo hice para 8 salidas para la PC, hasta ahora hay 2 salidas q*UE* no se que le pasa q*UE* lo subo a la mitad del volumen y se queda sin corriente y se plancha el sonido.


Acá están las fotos del amplificador de 8 salidas : _Fotos de Amplificadores hechos en casa_


----------



## juanpapapa

hola.. Que tal?? les cuento que soy bastante novato en este tema de la electrónica.. hice el ampli pero con un TDA7295 y suena muy bien.... mi duda es como deberian funcionar el mute y el stand-by porque cuando conecto cualquiera de los dos (st-by o mute) a V+ el ampli sale andando pero al desconectarlos de V+ no se activan ninguna de las funciones.. es decir, el ampli sigue sonando......
Felicitaciones Mnicolau por este proyecto.. esta muy bueno...
Saludos..
     

Hola de nuevo.... Les comento que ya encontre el por que de que el ampli siga sonando cuando desconecto el mute o el st-by de V+... el ampli sigue sonando hasta que se descargan los capacitores de 10 micro..... asique para que funcionen correctamente estas funciones es necesario que al desconectarlos de V+ se conecten a masa para que se descarguen los capacitores....

Otra cosa.. Alguno sabe de alguna electronica a la que le pueda comprar componentes (ic, resistencias, capacitores placas vírgenes, etc) por pedido.. porque soy de General Pico, La Pampa y aca no se consiguen algunos componentes y los que se consiguen son caros y te los venden de mala gana......
Muchas Gracias
Saludos


----------



## Cacho

juanpapapa dijo:


> Otra cosa.. Alguno sabe de alguna electronica a la que le pueda comprar componentes (ic, resistencias, capacitores placas vírgenes, etc) por pedido..


tabla_proveedores [Witronica]

Y si no, hay en la Sala de Charla un tema sobre dónde comprar en Bahía Blanca. Puede servirte también.

Saludos


----------



## juanpapapa

Gracias Cacho...


----------



## Cacho

De nada, Juan.

Saludos


----------



## gusvio

hola a todos bueno les cuento que arme este ampli y como todo lo que hace mariano sale por que sale, lo arme con un tda que tenia por ahi que sobro de un real fracaso que fue un tda7294 en bridge proyecto que lo baje de contruyasuvideorockola.com nada mas que solo arme una version mono,  no salio pense que fue por el ci trucho ya que este exploto, les detallo una foto del ci y la placa que utilice,y aver si nuestro querido amigo mariano se anima a armar un tda7294 en bridge que no te deje sin decendencia al probarlo jaja, y les recomiendo cualquier proyecto de mariano 100% recomendado, ah un favor mariano recomendame que ampli puedo armar con un toroide que manda 33+33,12+10,9.5 es de diametro 11,5cm pues el amperaje ni la menor idea gracias.

uhh las fotos, y mariano como puedo saber que amperaje le saco a este toroide por que la verdad no tengo la menor idea


----------



## mnicolau

Felicitaciones gente, buenos laburos, a disfrutarlo...

Gusvio, un consejo, prestale más atención a las soldaduras ya que son muy importantes, se ven opacas y "frías". Eso te puede traer varios dolores de cabeza si se aflojan y hacen falso contacto. Hay un tema en el foro sobre cómo soldar, te recomiendo le pegues una leída.
Amplificadores para ese transformador... el Rotel que subí, los clase D de Eduardo (ejtagle) y varios más que podés encontrar en el foro. Tiene un buen tamaño ese trafo, supongo que le podés sacar varios [A].

Saludos


----------



## gusvio

gracias por la respuesta mariano, mi idea es armar una etapa estero con parlantes de 8" y un subwoofer de 4omhs y 12" que lo compre hace poco, por favor orientame un poco respecto a los amplificadores que puedo utilizar para no quemar mi toride que me costo mucho comparlo. Gracias mariano espero tu respuesta.


----------



## rash

Gracias Mnicolau por tus excelentes aportes, ya me lo he bajado para montarlo en breve...
de nuevo muchas gracias..

saludos


----------



## Palabras

hola esta genial el diseño, pero me diseñare el mio propio, lo que si no se de cuantos watt reales son???


----------



## SERGIOD

Una cosulta este amplificador se puede usar para automoviles y alimentarlo claro con 12v (bateria) como el que esta diseñado en esta pagina: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ampauto.php
y el pdf es este: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/d_ampauto.php


----------



## mnicolau

No, no te sirve para alimentarlo directo con la batería. Necesitás armar una fuente inversora como esta:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/

O cualquiera similar de las que podés encontrar en el foro.

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

Muchas gracias mnicolao por la respuesta entonces primero pensare en visitar ese enlace que pusiste para primero armar una fuente inversora


----------



## david2009

hola a todos unas pregunta sobre el tda 7294.  (¿mnicolau vos sabes?)
Tengo un circuito que esta omitida la resistencia de 22k que va de la pata (2)  a la (14)

1 ¿pasara algo sin esta dicha resistencia? 
2 ¿por que la han sacado? 
3 ¿el esquema estara bien para armarlo?
4 ¿esta bien que las recistencias de 10k y 22k del standby y mute bayan juntos a b+?sin el diodo en paralelo a otra resistencia que menciona el datashet?

por favor les agradeseria mucho que me contesten esas preguntas


dejo  en ese post fotos


----------



## Fogonazo

david2009 dijo:


> hola a todos una pregunta sobre el tda 7294.........





> hola a todos alguien me puede decir por que en un esquema ......



*Normas del Foro 2.4* No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en varios foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.


----------



## juan_inf

hola que tal, no entiendo en el esquema para que mensiona el *V+* que esta al lado del mute y del stamby, ¿hay que realizar alguna conexión con ese V+ ? ¿solamente alimente lo alimento con +/-35V en 8 Ohm ? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## david2009

mnicolau dijo:


> Les traigo en esta ocasión un amplificador que me ha sorprendido por su robustez, sencillés y calidad. Después de algunas .......



amigo mariano arme tu amplificador pero con la resistencia de 1.5k no tira muy fuerte a mitad de volumen

 la cambie por una de 470 ohms y ahi si me empeso a sonar fuerte a mitad de volumen. 


¿ que pasa  si la resistencia de 150 ohms la subo a 22k que es como la  que esta en el original?


----------



## Fogonazo

david2009 dijo:


> amigo mariano arme tu amplificador pero con la resistencia de 1.5k no tira muy fuerte a mitad de volumen
> 
> la cambie por una de 470 ohms y ahi si me empeso a sonar fuerte a mitad de volumen.
> 
> 
> ¿ que pasa  si la resistencia de 150 ohms la subo a 22k que es como la  que esta en el original?



Ver el archivo adjunto 39192

¿ Que resistencia de de 1,5 KOhms ?
¿ Que resistencia de 150 Ohms ?
¿ Que esquema estas armando ?


----------



## david2009

cual es la diferencia en la modificación que hizo mnicolau  en la de el original  se escucha igual  asiendolo como  indica el datashet


----------



## guscastor

El tda7294 funciona muy bien .. le puse un trafo de 24v a 5 amp. y use el doblador de tension de construya suvideorokola y me dio 32 0 32.  tambien le puse un pre que saque de unas bocinas para pc y use el puerto 3.5. y funciona perfecto movio super bien un woofer de 15 pulgadas a 900 watts musicales. tambien el pre de tupolev de tonos linea y microfono. 
y un ampli con stk4182II. que tambien funciona muy bien.
Saludos y mil gracias por el apoyo.


----------



## bonjovi

Hola mnicolau, disculpa q*UE* te moleste pero si tenes el  diagrama del circuito me vendría al pelo.
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Acá te dejo el esquema que utilicé bonjovi...

PD: Bienvenido al foro.

Saludos


----------



## bonjovi

Gracias, lo voy a hacer como proyecto final en el cole. saludos


----------



## SERBice

Tengo un par de parlantes Jahro Lep8 (80wrms), esta potencia los pasará "de rosca" o puedo armarla para estos parlantes?

Mi miedo es que los rompa, los parlantes son excelentes, ahora mismo los estoy tirando con TDA2050 y fuente 15+15 (19+19 convertidos) (Segun la medicion de picos de V y A de mi tester, y obviamente multiplicados, me da 22w REALES por canal, un 68% de eficiencia respecto a la potencia de indicada en el datasheet de este CI -es la unica forma que encontre de medir con certeza esto, diganme si hay alguna otra-)

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## SERGIOD

guscastor dijo:


> El tda7294 funciona muy bien .. le puse un trafo de 24v a 5 amp. y use el doblador de tension de construya suvideorokola y me dio 32 0 32.  tambien le puse un pre que saque de unas bocinas para pc y use el puerto 3.5. y funciona perfecto movio super bien un woofer de 15 pulgadas a 900 watts musicales. tambien el pre de tupolev de tonos linea y microfono.
> y un ampli con stk4182II. que tambien funciona muy bien.
> Saludos y mil gracias por el apoyo.



Te quedaron genial GUSCASTOR te felicito  muy buenos tus circuitos que armaste, una cosulta ese tranfo de la foto de cuantos amperios es 

referente al transfo me refiero al del stk, o es el mismo ups


----------



## pool27

mnicolao no encuentro lo que me respondiste so el paionner sx680


----------



## mnicolau

Pool, tu pregunta y mi respuesta se movió a un tema aparte:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...0-reemplazando-stk0039-tda7294-posible-44387/

mnicola*u* es...

Saludos


----------



## juanchilp

una pregunta, ¿el cable del amplificador al parlante es necesario alguno especial o algo asi ? ¿afecta algo al implementarlo con esos cables beretas de $ 1 el metros ? en amplificadores de poca potencia no afecta mucho , nose si afectará en este amplificador de mucha potencia. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Sí, tenés que comprar alguno de estos cables:

http://www.higherfi.com/cables_speaker/1

Así te armás el amplificador por 20$ y los cables para los parlantes de 2000 € 

Este ampli sigue siendo de "baja" potencia, cualquier cable te sirve. Salvo que necesites longitudes muy grandes, ahí tendrías que tener en cuenta ese aspecto.

Saludos


----------



## juanchilp

jaja esta bien, gracias por la respuesta  , entonces voy a ver si consigo uno mejorcito en vez de esos tan finitos para probar pero que no salgan tan caros sino encuentro me conformo con esos. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Tavo

juanchilp dijo:


> jaja esta bien, gracias por la respuesta  , entonces voy a ver si consigo uno mejorcito en vez de esos tan finitos para probar pero que no salgan tan caros sino encuentro me conformo con esos. Desde ya muchas gracias



Cuando vas a comprar cable a una casa de electricidad, creo que te preguntan la sección que querés, esto es el "grosor" del cable. En mi caso, no le pondría cable unipolar de 1mm, yo acostumbro a cablear con cable bipolar, rojo y negro, de 1,5 o 2 mm2 de sección. Es prolijo al aspecto y... relativamente barato, 4 pesos el metro aproximadamente (Argentina).



Saludos.

PS: Ya que se esto no va para equipos Hi-Fi; corresponde mencionar que en los cables bipolares se forma una especie de capacitancia, tal vez de algunos Picofaradios, no lo se precisamente... Pero a pesar de esto, este cable va perfecto para nuestros equipos.


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> yo acostumbro a cablear con cable bipolar, rojo y negro, de 1,5 o 2 mm2 de sección.



  
Para qué potencias utilizás esos cables?


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> Para qué potencias utilizás esos cables?



No entiendo tu pregunta. Te referís a que el cable es muy fino o sobredimensionado? 

Yo me refería exactamente a este cable:







> *Descripción del producto:*
> Cable bafle 2x1mm2, Bipolar (rojo/negro) Vaina redonda Cristal 7mm.


Es cable bipolar de 1 mm2 de sección. Sirve perfectamente, es el que uso yo, pero creo que es un poquito más "grueso". El mío es de 1,5 mm2 de sección.

Sobre las potencias, creo que hasta unos 150-200W rms andaría al pelo, la mía es de 100 + 100W RMS.
No lo se exactamente, ni quiero entrar en cálculos. Estoy seguro de lo que hago. 

Para confirmarlo, leé la descripción del producto de la imagen en la página de publicación:
http://www.plugtechcable.com/catalogo/product_info.php?products_id=265


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh bien.. coincido con esos valores que decís.
Por el precio que comentaste te entendí otra cosa, es barato el metro de 1[mm^2] y con esa sección sería más que suficiente para uno de estos amplis 

Saludos


----------



## juanchilp

gracias por los datos del cable, fueron de gran ayuda


----------



## Espartaco

Buenas, no se si ya lo mencionaste en respuesta a otro comentario hecho anteriormente, pero me gustaria saber dos cosas por favor. primero: ¿usaste livewire y pcb wizard para hacer el layado? y segundo: ¿ese circuito esta basado en la aplicacion tipica que aparece en el datasheet del TDA7294? muchas gracias.


----------



## Tavo

Espartaco dijo:


> Buenas, no se si ya lo mencionaste en respuesta a otro comentario hecho anteriormente, pero me gustaria saber dos cosas por favor. primero: ¿usaste livewire y pcb wizard para hacer el layado? y segundo: ¿ese circuito esta basado en la aplicacion tipica que aparece en el datasheet del TDA7294? muchas gracias.


Las dos cosas, SI.
El autor (Mnicolau) usa el mismo programa que yo, PCB Wizard. El Livewire no se usa para nada en esto, no es un buen simulador. Para eso es mejor el Multisim10.

El circuito está sacado del datasheet del integrado.

Saludos. 



juanchilp dijo:


> gracias por los datos del cable, fueron de gran ayuda


Me alegro.
Juan, vos ya armaste este ampli?? O estas en proceso...


----------



## juanchilp

Tavo dijo:


> Me alegro.
> Juan, vos ya armaste este ampli?? O estas en proceso...



todavia no lo arme, porque primero queria terminar uno que estoy haciendo que es de menos potencia para estar un poco mas "canchero", cuando termine ese voy a realizar este lo mas probable para ver si me sale, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Tavo

Si, seguro que te va a salir, calculo que debe ser fácil.
Yo pensaba lo mismo cuando armé el TDA73773 de Mariano, pero me resultó lo más fácil; y como era de esperar, anduvo a la una. 

Pronto voy a encarar este, ya tengo tres 7294 nuevos, los compré hace poco.
Se viene pronto.. JEJE

Saludos!


----------



## guscastor

Hola *SERGIOD*, el trafo que use con el stk fue de 24 a 5amp , y usando un doblador de tension que lo encuentras en www.construyasuvideorockola.com el resultado fue de 32 0 32.
A ese ampli le tengo conectados dos woofer de 12 a 500w y dos driver y suena estupendo.
Gracias por tus comentarios =)


----------



## Agucasta

Hola al foro! Tengo una preguntita molesta para hacerles. (sé que puedo fijarme en los datasheet y comparar) pero quiero saber con su experiencia, si suena mejor ESTE amplificador o el que también diseño Mariano con TDA 2050 en puente. Porque ya hice 2 puentes TDA y salieron excelentes, y por lo que leo acá, este pequeñisimo amplificador en teoría lo pasa por arriba. Bueno, espero una opinión objetiva y concreta si fuera posible ya que voy a intentar hacer uno de estos.

Muchas gracias, y Mariano, excelentes aportes a Forosdeelectrónica.com.

(con "si suena mejor" no me refiero a si es súper calidad HI-HI-HIFI, si no a potencia, volúmen final, y todo eso sin distorsión) 

Con un parlante de 12" 300 watt (es el que uso con el TDA2050) anda bien? o Puedo usar un 15"?


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por el comentario agucasta, el 7294 tiene algunas ventajas respecto al 2050 en puente, puede entregar mayor potencia, tiene mayor flexibilidad en cuánto a la tensión de alimentación, posibilidad de trabajar con 4[Ohm] de carga, opción de mute y stand-by, etc. A su vez el precio es aprox el mismo a 2 TDA2050. En cuanto a calidad, ambos son excelentes. 
Por otro lado, una de las mayores ventajas de armar un 2050 en puente es la posibilidad de obtener una muy buena potencia con tensión de alimentación relativamente baja (+-22[V]). Lo que permite acompañarlo de amplificadores de menor potencia (2050 en modo simple por ejemplo) utilizando la misma fuente como en el caso de un armar un home.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Perfecto! Otra respuesta precisa y justa jaja.. Yo también me estoy haciendo seguidor tuyo jajaja.. Ya tengo 2 con TDA2050 (uno regalado ya), uno con tda 2030 (simple) y uno con un tda 1562q (en el 147) y ahora me toca probar este. 
Por último (y no jodo hasta tenerlo terminado) que me recomendás (recomiendan): Parlante de 12" 15"? 4ohm, 8ohm? 

La fuente que voy a usar es un trafo de 20AC [6A] que rescaté de un viejo equipo de audio. Con un doblador de tensión (Construyasuvideorockol...) filtrada con 2 capacitores de 4700uf x35V por rama, diodos de 10 amper. (supuestamente tendría alrededor de 27-28V por rama)

Muchas gracias nuevamente.

Agucasta


----------



## mnicolau

agucasta89 dijo:


> Por último (y no jodo hasta tenerlo terminado) que me recomendás (recomiendan): Parlante de 12" 15"? 4ohm, 8ohm?



Por el lado de la impedancia trataría de usar parlantes de 4[Ohm], sería lo ideal con la tensión de alimentación que disponés. 

Ahora... qué uso le vas a dar? querés hacer un subwoofer? es necesario que sea tan grande el parlante? Primero deberías definir el uso que le vas a dar, después buscar parlantes comerciales y tratar de simularlos con algún soft como para determinar la respuesta que vas a obtener, tamaño y tipo de bafle, etc etc. No es algo tan trivial como para decirte: usá un parlante de tal medida...

Revisá este link:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Ahí vas a entender el tema de la elección de los parlantes.

PD: gracias por el saludo del cumple .

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Es evidente que en tu cabeza hay sabiduría. Muchas gracias de nuevo, y no molesto hasta no tener fotos del proyecto terminado. Lo del tamaño del parlante, si, es porque quiero hacerme un subwoofer con un filtro activo que hice con un tl082 o 072 (no recuerdo ahora) y "según yo" mientras más grande el parlante, más masa de aire mueven, y lo probé con un puente2050 con un parlante 12" 8ohm y una caja sellada con un tubo de 4" de respiración y parecía que iba a explotar jaja, por eso, suponiendo que este TDA7294 entrega un poco más de energía, ya ese parlante me quedaría chico.. Por eso nada más, pero tenés razón con que primero debo saber cual es el fin que le voy a dar, antes de comprar el parlante.. 

Hasta la próxima! 

Agucasta.


----------



## Agucasta

Bueno, mi impaciencia hizo que vaya a "Electrónica Argentina" y comprara todos los componentes. Ya lo terminé de armar, lo prendí y anduvo!

"Pero" primero lo probé con un 12" 8ohm 300 watt. Se escuchaba MUY bajo. Me acordé de cambiar la R de 1.5K por una de 1K, o de 680ohm. Puse una de 680ohm. Y de paso, cambié el parlante. Puse uno de 8" 4 ohm 180 Watt (subwoofer con cono de plastico y goma, bobina grande) y SIGUE ANDANDO BAJO. 

Aclaro que la alimentación que tiene es un trafo de 20VAC 6A, con un doblador de tensión de "videorock.." con 2x 4700uF POR rama.  Son +-28V rectificados.

Y la alimentación de sonido es directamente el celular (como lo uso con el tda2050 bridge)

Alguna solución? los componentes están repasados uno por uno, igual que las pistas, así que eso creo que puedo descartarlo.

Puede ser que tanto filtrado en la fuente me quite potencia? 9400 uf por rama.
O es que necesito preamplificador para usar con el celular o mp3?

Espero su respuesta. Muchas gracias.

Agucasta.


----------



## mnicolau

agucasta89 dijo:


> O es que necesito preamplificador para usar con el celular o mp3?
> .



Así es... la salida de esos dispositivos es muy baja, necesitás un preamplificador. O seguir aumentando la ganancia del ampli, yo opto por lo primero.

El filtrado no quita potencia y tampoco es "tanto" filtrado , en realidad es algo bajo ya que estás rectificando media onda solamente al usar el doblador.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Muchísimas gracias! A probar se ha dicho.. Te juro que cuando lo prendí me hice para atrás esperando que me tire el viento del parlante jajaja  y sonaba despacito como un parlante de computadora de 3 watt 

Ya sé que hay 100.000 preamplificadores dando vuelta. Pero hay alguno que sea BBB? (bueno-bonito-barato) jaja (bah bonito no es necesario jaja) Entonces: Bueno, SIMPLE y barato?

Gracias de nuevo.

Agucasta


----------



## mnicolau

Depende si queres control de tonos o no...

Sin control de tonos:
http://sound.whsites.net/project88.htm (muy bueno)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

Con control:
http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gemini-pa700-esquema-pcb-29623/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/

Etc, etc. Tenés para elegir...

PD: a vos que te gusta Peavey...:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/196727/ _ 
Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Cómo salva tener un ·buen· avatar!! Muchas gracias.. A ese tema "Amplificador de 200w ampliable a 400w" ni lo había visto en el foro.. Y menos a ese simple preamplificador!! Muchas gracias, lo voy a hacer, pero para el ampli TDA2050 que subiste vos porque hasta ahora me sigue convenciendo más que el 7294 (debo tener algo mal porque éste tiene muy poca ganancia)

Hasta la próxima!

Agucasta.


----------



## Agucasta

Hola amigos del foro nuevamente. No me gusta hacer preguntas al creador del tema específicamente (qué no, me encanta jaja) pero bueno, tengo esa duda.

El tda 7294 que había armado me desilucionó porque sonaba re bajo.. después le saqué los puentes entre la funcion Mute y StdBy con V+ y ops! seguía andando el ampli, al mismo volumen, (debería haberse muteado) la cuestión es que me puse con mucho cuidado a repasar las pistas, y tenía un pelito de cobre tocando una resistencia. (decí que no se me quemó el TDA  y lo arreglé, y lo probé. Anda bien, pero NO COMO 2 buenos TDA2050 en Bridge. 

Es normal esto? Lo dejo así (lo guardo y sigo con los 2050) o es que lo tengo mal armado, o algo?

Al 2050 lo uso SIN preamplificador. 
Al 7294 también.

Tengo un preamplificador "peavey" que subió Oscar Monsalvo, con ganancia de 6db. Pero no lo probé con el 7294.

Alguna sugerencia?
Muchísimas Gracias de nuevo..

Agucasta


----------



## blasmonges

Que tal....yo lo he armado tal cual la plaqueta propuesta por Mariano con el cambio de la resistencia 1,5k por 680 ohms y te digo que suena espectacular,con alimentacion 28-0-28 y con entrada de señal desde un mp3 generico,tambien he armado el modo bridge con 2050 y este lo supera en calidad de sonido resultante y potencia,asi que revisa de vuelta todo que tiene que andar..

Un abrazo.blas.


----------



## Agucasta

Yo también la tengo armada con la R de 680 ohms y nada.. Lo unico, tengo un transformador de 20V 6 amper, con un doblador de tension.. Tengo +-28V también.. Y se escucha "bien" pero bastante despacio.. Voy a ver si reciclo todos los componentes y hago una nueva plaqueta desde cero.. (la misma de Mnicolau) pero la revisé mil veces y está todo "perfecto" (entre comillas porque nada es perfecto jaja) Y hasta ahora el TDA 2050 en puente le sigue pateando el cul@ (en mi caso)

Muchas gracias igual!

Agucasta


----------



## mnicolau

Probalo con el pre al 7294 así hacés una comparación adecuada, utilizando un mp3 como fuente de señal directa sin pre estás lejos de excitar correctamente al IC.

Saludos


----------



## blasmonges

Que tal....sacale unas fotos donde se vea bien el lado pistas y componentes,asi entre todos lo miramos y por ahi encontramos un error,hasta al cazador mas avezado se le escapa una liebre a veces.

Un abrazo.



mnicolau dijo:


> Probalo con el pre al 7294 así hacés una comparación adecuada, utilizando un mp3 como fuente de señal directa sin pre estás lejos de excitar correctamente al IC.
> 
> Saludos



que tal mariano ,es probable lo que vos digas tambien,yo todas las plaquetas que arme en base atus propuestas las pruebo dandole señal desde el mismo reproductor para tener una comparacion cierta partiendo de mismos valores de exitacion y este en particular como lo comente antes suena espectacular..

Un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El TDA2050 de Mariano tiene una ganancia de 30dB (32), pero COMO ESTA EN PUENTE la ganancia es 6dB mas alta, o sea, se vá a 36dB (63). El TDA7294 tiene la misma ganancia, de 30dB, pero no está en puente, así que para que tenga la misma potencia de salida del par 2050 en puente hay que excitarlo con una señal 6dB mas grande (6dB -> 2 veces).
En realidad, por limitaciones en la corriente máxima de salida de los chips, el aumento *de potencia* no es de 6dB sino de 3dB y por ello la tensión de entrada debe ser 3dB mayor el 7294 que el Bridge 2050.


----------



## Tavo

Que buena opinión la tuya EZ.

Yo la verdad todavía no lo he armado porque no tengo una fuente de alimentación adecuada. Dispongo solo de un transformador de buena calidad, de 17+17V por 8A. Rectificados entrega 23+23 aproximadamente, pero con eso creo que no le hago ni cosquillas al 7294.

Si lo hago, me gustaría alimentarlo con +-38V, así le saco todo el "jugo".

Bueno, a ver que opinan, vale la pena alimentarlo con +-23Vcc? (9400uF por rama, 4x 4700 35V).

Saludos..


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> Que buena opinión la tuya EZ.


Así es... es el comentario técnico que faltaba 



Tavo dijo:


> Bueno, a ver que opinan, vale la pena alimentarlo con +-23Vcc? (9400uF por rama, 4x 4700 35V).



Con esa tensión vas a obtener unos 50[W] THD 0.5% con 4[Ohm] de carga y 30[W] a 8[Ohm]. 
Para 4[Ohm] no está nada mal... pero con 8[Ohm] vas a sacar mayor potencia usando el 2050 en bridge.

Saludos


----------



## juan9219

primero te queria felicitar mariano por que todos tus proyectos son excelentes, sos muy prolijo y todos funcionan de 10, y 2do queria saber si el pcb lo imprimo en el tamaño del pdf o en cual y de cuantos watts compro las resistencias, perdona que te pregunte estas boludeces pero estoy arrancando con las plaquetas de audio, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Juan, gracias por el comentario. 
Tenés que imprimir el PDF al 100% de su tamaño, ese es el tamaño real, cualquier duda sobre eso:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-exportar-e-imprimir-formato-pdf-31953/

Respecto a las resistencias, todas de 1/4[W] es suficiente.

Saludos


----------



## juan9219

hola ultima vez que te pregunto y me tiro a armarlo jaja cuantos rms tira con una fuente de 30v? gracias


----------



## mnicolau

juan9219 dijo:


> hola ultima vez que te pregunto y me tiro a armarlo jaja cuantos rms tira con una fuente de 30v? gracias



Necesitás una fuente con tensión simétrica, +-30[V] por ejemplo. En la hoja de datos tenés la gráfica de Pout vs. Vs, creo que la subí páginas atrás.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

juan9219 dijo:


> hola ultima vez que te pregunto y me tiro a armarlo jaja cuantos rms tira con una fuente de 30v? gracias



Con la imagen que adjunto a continuación, ya está contestada la pregunta. 



Saludos!


----------



## juan9219

si ya lo lei pero no sabia si heran rms, me parecia mucha potencia para este ampli, gracias por responder


----------



## Tavo

Esos resultados se obtienen con una fuente de alimentación DECENTE.

Consejo: --> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Si no está bien alimentado como corresponde, es probable que el rendimiento final NO sea el esperado... y por eso algunos se desilusionan...
¿Pero como, si este ampli dice entregar más de 50Wrms y a mi me suena "re bajito"?


Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales

por aqui les dejo a su amable consideracion este montaje de un sub con filtro y amplificador con circuito integrado tda7294, la lectura esta en finlandes pero el diagrama del amplificador se entiende bien su funcionamiento, espero que les ayude.


----------



## Agucasta

Muchas gracias Jorge, se agradece tu aporte. Ahora voy a ver si desueldo los componentes y pruebo con esta placa.. Sólo por curiosidad, porque tengo una "fuente decente" y me "anda bajito"  así que voy a probar.. Y si no anda, es porque el TDA no es original (espero que no sea eso)

Muchas gracias.
agucasta

Pd: está durísmimo. No entiendo naaada de finlandés. Asíque voy a hacer desde cero la PCB de Mariano. Después comento 

Gracias!


----------



## IxMagoxI

Tavo dijo:


> Esos resultados se obtienen con una fuente de alimentación DECENTE.
> 
> Consejo: --> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
> 
> Si no está bien alimentado como corresponde, es probable que el rendimiento final NO sea el esperado... y por eso algunos se desilusionan...
> ¿Pero como, si este ampli dice entregar más de 50Wrms y a mi me suena "re bajito"?
> 
> 
> Saludos.





:O yo tengo ese problema :S le puse un tranfo de 3A de 24+24 retificado me tira 33.6 y lo uso y me suena re bajo :S , mido el voltaje y no se cae, y hoy justo medi el amperaje que gasta y con el tester en 10A en el modulo amplificador me marca que gasta 0.17 a todo volumen :S para mi que algo esta fallando :S. no sabes que puede ser ? saludos


----------



## Tavo

Te fijaste bien en la medición? *0,17A* o *1,70A* ??

Es imposible que "gaste" 170mA. Si todo está armado como corresponde, entonces empezaría a dudar del chip...

La verdad, no se que decirte, no armé este ampli nunca, pronto si, pero no te puedo aconsejar nada por ahora...


----------



## IxMagoxI

Tavo dijo:


> Te fijaste bien en la medición? *0,17A* o *1,70A* ??
> 
> Es imposible que "gaste" 170mA. Si todo está armado como corresponde, entonces empezaría a dudar del chip...
> 
> La verdad, no se que decirte, no armé este ampli nunca, pronto si, pero no te puedo aconsejar nada por ahora...




ahora que me quede solo, lo medi denuevo ambas ramas +v -v y llega a gastar 500mA :S pero me parece muy poco igual :S , tengo un pre hecho con el TDA1524, pero medio que tengo la mitad del potenciometro al pedo porque recien cuando pasa la mitad se empieza a escuchar, pero cuando ya llega al final distorciona a lo loco, no se que hacerle :S pero bue, por ahora para mi pieza ta bien  . grax por contestar


----------



## jorge morales

Estimado agucasta89, aqui dejo a tu consideracion la direccion del sitio de donde baje la informacion, que esta en idioma finlandes.
www.*kolumbus*.*fi*/*mikko*.*esala*/*lista*.*htm*


----------



## Agucasta

IxMagoxI, me pasa lo mismo , sólo que no tengo amperímetro para ver el consumo ..

El tda no parece ser "original"

Pd: Jorge, muchas gracias. Ahí lo reviso.


----------



## mnicolau

IxMagoxI dijo:


> tengo un pre hecho con el TDA1524, pero medio que tengo la mitad del potenciometro al pedo porque recien cuando pasa la mitad se empieza a escuchar, pero cuando ya llega al final distorciona a lo loco, no se que hacerle :S pero bue, por ahora para mi pieza ta bien  . grax por contestar



Ese es el mayor problema del TDA1524, el recorrido útil del pote es muy reducido.
Armaste el circuito del 7294 del 1º post? reduciste el valor de la R de 1,5K como se había comentado?

Saludos


----------



## IxMagoxI

mnicolau dijo:


> Ese es el mayor problema del TDA1524, el recorrido útil del pote es muy reducido.
> Armaste el circuito del 7294 del 1º post? reduciste el valor de la R de 1,5K como se había comentado?
> 
> Saludos




si si le puse la R de 680ohm ^^ , ya nose que inventarle , solo vi que consume muy poco :S.

gracias por contestar


----------



## mnicolau

IxMagoxI dijo:


> si si le puse la R de 680ohm ^^ , ya nose que inventarle , solo vi que consume muy poco :S.
> 
> gracias por contestar



De nada, si podés hacé la siguiente prueba: dejá de lado el circuito del TDA1524 y conectá el amplificador (TDA7294) directo a la salida de audio de una PC. Fijate ahí cómo anda...

PD: no sé si respondiste ya, pero qué parlante estás usando? está en su respectivo bafle no?

Saludos


----------



## IxMagoxI

mnicolau dijo:


> De nada, si podés hacé la siguiente prueba: dejá de lado el circuito del TDA1524 y conectá el amplificador (TDA7294) directo a la salida de audio de una PC. Fijate ahí cómo anda...
> 
> PD: no sé si respondiste ya, pero qué parlante estás usando? está en su respectivo bafle no?
> 
> Saludos




si hago eso suena a un volumen normal poniendolo al maximo, con el pre suena mas fuerte pero distorsiona :S, ta re loco ^^ , no hay otro pre ampli para armar ?


----------



## mnicolau

IxMagoxI dijo:


> si hago eso suena a un volumen normal poniendolo al maximo, con el pre suena mas fuerte pero distorsiona :S, ta re loco ^^ , no hay otro pre ampli para armar ?



Hay muuuchos preamplis en el foro, investigá un poco usando el buscador y en el sub-foro correspondiente.

Ojo con el TDA1524 y el control de graves, si vas a subir el volumen mucho, bajá un poco los graves porque los satura demasiado. Qué circuito armaste del 1524?

PD2: qué parlante estás usando? está en su respectivo bafle no?


----------



## IxMagoxI

mnicolau dijo:


> Hay muuuchos preamplis en el foro, investigá un poco usando el buscador y en el sub-foro correspondiente.
> 
> Ojo con el TDA1524 y el control de graves, si vas a subir el volumen mucho, bajá un poco los graves porque los satura demasiado. Qué circuito armaste del 1524?
> 
> PD2: qué parlante estás usando? está en su respectivo bafle no?




si si le bajo los grave pero satura igual  , use el circuito que hiciste en el posteo del TDA 7377 la version 2.0 .
estoy usando con dos modulos amplificadores con TDA 7294, dos cajas con woofer x-pro 12" 8ohm.


----------



## mnicolau

IxMagoxI dijo:


> si si le bajo los grave pero satura igual  , use el circuito que hiciste en el posteo del TDA 7377 la version 2.0 .
> estoy usando con dos modulos amplificadores con TDA 7294, dos cajas con woofer x-pro 12" 8ohm.



No, olvidate del 1524 entonces, no está pensado para eso... Armá algún pre con opamps.

Ahora.. están filtrados esos woofers? están calculadas las cajas? están bien armadas las cajas? Ojo con eso también... si no están bien hechas puede sonar cualquier cosa, sin ser culpa del amplificador.


----------



## IxMagoxI

mnicolau dijo:


> No, olvidate del 1524 entonces, no está pensado para eso... Armá algún pre con opamps.
> 
> Ahora.. están filtrados esos woofers? están calculadas las cajas? están bien armadas las cajas? Ojo con eso también... si no están bien hechas puede sonar cualquier cosa, sin ser culpa del amplificador.




a esa no la sabia  , mmmm supongo que las cajas tan bien, me los regalo un amigo de mi viejo que lo compro hace mucho en una casa de audio. bueno voy a ver que hago , muchas gracias  saludos .


----------



## mnicolau

IxMagoxI dijo:


> a esa no la sabia  , mmmm supongo que las cajas tan bien, me los regalo un amigo de mi viejo que lo compro hace mucho en una casa de audio. bueno voy a ver que hago , muchas gracias  saludos .



PD: si vas a armar un post en Taringa sobre el amplificador (o cualquier otro circuito), te recomiendo colocar la fuente y mencionar el autor del post. 

No hagas esto otra vez... 
http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/6404747/Amplificador-Tda-7377.html
La información que utilizaste pertenece a forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## juan9219

jajaja me di cuenta al toque que era tuyo mariano, pero como no sabia si eras el mismo usuariio me quede callado
pd yo soy juanma2t


----------



## Cacho

IxMagoxI:
Por favor, editá tu post de Taringa e incluí los créditos que corresponden (autor original y fuente). En el foro no vemos con buenos ojos a los que roban méritos y honores, en este caso pertenecientes a Mnicolau.

Tomalo como un pedido y una advertencia.


----------



## bonjovi

Hola mnicolau, ¿ como hago para conectar mute y pausa ? puenteo mute a pausa y de pausa a v+? desde ya muchas gracias. 
Bonjovi


----------



## jorge morales

bonjovi aqui te dejo a tu consideracion este montaje en el cual si lo verificas detenidamente, observaras como estan conectadas las terminales para que funcione el circuito tda7294 adecuadamente, espero que te ayude este circuito, saludos.


----------



## juan9219

le borraron el post jajaja


----------



## mnicolau

juan9219 dijo:


> le borraron el post jajaja



Hola Juan, pudo haberlo borrado él mismo también. Igualmente no era esa mi intención, el pedido era simplemente que colocara las fuentes de la información.

Bonjovi, tal como está en el esquema que subió Jorge, podés colocar interruptores entre cada borne y +V para activar la función correspondiente. Colocá puentes fijos si no los vas a usar.

Saludos


----------



## juan9219

no ya se, la idea de taringa es aportar, y eso es lo que me gusta, por eso abajo acrare la fuente y deje el link, pero bue se lo borraron dejalo vos y listo total es ctrl c y ctrl v


----------



## bonjovi

a listo le pongo un interruptor a mute alimentado con +v y otro pausa alimentado con +v. gracias por tu tiempo, gracias  jorge morales, saludos, muy bueno el proyecto.


----------



## Agucasta

Hola amigos del foro. Posts atrás escribí que ya tenía listo el ampli, y que sonaba bajo, incluso con la R de 680 ohm. Bueno, me siento muy avergonzado, porque el problema era que la R de 150 ohm, no me dí cuenta y puse una de 150 Kohm. 

Bueno. Ahora lo arrelgo y cuando pueda doy mi opinión sobre este pequeño GRAN amplificador.

Saludos!

Agucasta


----------



## zebax

hola a todos los del foro, excelente este tema unas preguntitas antes de armarlo, que tal de potencia y de distorcion ahh me olvidaba, para hacerlo estereo tengo que hacer dos placas iguales porsupuesto
gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## Tavo

Sobre la potencia y distorsión, fijate de leer BIEN el datasheet del integrado. Eso aclara todo.

Y si, para hacer un sistema estéreo (dos canales) necesitás hacer dos placas.


----------



## camaradaraider

Tengo una duda sobre unos disipadores que tengo, creo que son de un pentium 3, no se si me serviran los coolers funcionan a 12V DC y 0,18A de maxima

adjunto fotos


----------



## Tavo

Y...

Poniendo un cooler por canal (por chip) calculo que no vas a tener problemas... Eso si, no te olvides de darle marcha al ventilador (cooler) ya que es imprescindible; el disipador por si solo es algo chico, pero al cooler ayuda bastante...

Esperemos la opinión del autor del post.


----------



## camaradaraider

si bueno, tengo 2 de estos, uno para cada canal


----------



## jorge morales

aqui dejo a su consideracion un montaje completo con el tda7294, saludos


----------



## Alex44

Hola muchachos, estoy armando un par de amplis con el TDA7294, pensaba usarlos en puente para mover un subwoofer de 8ohm, pero aun me resta conseguir el trafo adecuado. 
Alguien consiguió hacerlos funcionar decentemente en puente?? 
Gracias y hasta pronto!


----------



## Cacho

Alex44 dijo:


> Alguien consiguió hacerlos funcionar decentemente en puente?








Uno por acá.


Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Cacho, lo tenés al pcb a mano del puente? o son dos pcb simples y "puenteas" las salidas para hacer una con más potencia'?


----------



## Cacho

Lo monté en el aire y sobre la marcha. Fue una solución de apuro de esas que caminaron tan bien que nunca más se tocó.

El esquema es el del datasheet nomás, alimentado con +-25V si no me acuerdo mal.

Saludos


----------



## camaradaraider

¿a que potencial e intensidad esta la salida para el cooler de la placa?


ok, vi la lista de componentes y lei :"resitencia: 180 Ohm - 5W 1x (FAN - 12V 120mA)"
me imagino que sera para si no quieres poner cooler asique con esto creo que me queda solucionado


----------



## Tavo

> que sera para si *no quieres* poner cooler


*para SI querés*

Esa resistencia es la que limita la tensión para que el cooler trabaje adecuadamente. 

Saludos.


----------



## camaradaraider

¿y donde se supone que tengo que montar esa resistencia?


----------



## Tavo

Y...

Si estamos hablando que es para alimentar a los coolers... ¿Dónde creés que puede ir?

En la rama positiva. La resistencia va intercalada en la rama positiva que va al cooler, NO al amplificador.


----------



## jorge morales

aqui les dejo a su consideracion estos montajes en puente con el tda7294, saludos.


----------



## camaradaraider

ok, gracias tavo

y perdon por la tardanza en agradecer, esuqe ando muy liado, voy a tener que dejar el ampli para febrero


----------



## ChEbA777

buenas la verdad que me interesa mucho armar este amplificador jeje...

tengo un woffer de 12'' y 4 ohm

tengo una fuente que tira +/- 35.3Vcc.la puedo usar?

alguien me explicaria como es el tema del mute y del standby?

muhcas gracias..y felicidades por este post que es genial!!


----------



## juan9219

ChEbA777 dijo:


> buenas la verdad que me interesa mucho armar este amplificador jeje...
> 
> tengo un woffer de 12'' y 4 ohm
> 
> tengo una fuente que tira +/- 35.3Vcc.la puedo usar?
> 
> alguien me explicaria como es el tema del mute y del standby?
> 
> muhcas gracias..y felicidades por este post que es genial!!


hola la fuente te va a funcionar perfecto, pero en el datasheet no recomienda tanto voltaje para 4 ohms, de cuanto es el woofer, ya que si es pesadito no deberias tener problema, fijate si no lo podes poner en serie (si es doble bobina entre las dos bobinas)


----------



## ChEbA777

a que te referis con pesadito?



gracias..

mmm la fuente es tan solo con 2 capacitores de 10000micro....funcionara bien?


----------



## Tavo

ChEbA777 dijo:


> a que te referis con pesadito?
> 
> 
> 
> gracias..
> 
> *mmm la fuente es tan solo con 2 capacitores de 10000micro....funcionara bien?*



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Ahí están los mejores consejos. Es recomendable que leas ese post.


----------



## juan9219

con pesadito me refiero a de bastantes rms, ya que en el grafico no figura potencia a 4ohms a mas de 25v pero debe ser muy alta y a 4ohms dificil de bancar


----------



## ChEbA777

es de 150w rms...mira yo en la electronica de mi ciudad ya te venden el circuitito hecho y lo alimentas con +/- 34 Vcc pasa que me sale el doble que los componentes sueltos jeje..y ya que estoy me animo jeje...

ahi chequeo lo de las fuentes de audio..millon de gracias.

una pregunta los +35V(en mi caso) van al mute y de este al standby..puede ser?


he leido un poco lo de las pautas para fuentes..seguire incursionando en el tema...pero me refiero si con la fuente que tengo ira a meter algun tipo de zumbido :-s

gracias


----------



## bonjovi

hola mariano el circuito anda de 10
saludos


----------



## jorge morales

Aqui les dejo estos esquemas completos a su consideracion, saludos


----------



## CAYSER

saludos amigo jorge morales,muy bueno el aporte que realiza ,tengo una consulta y tal vez una duda, los impresos y los proyectos que usted publica están realizados ,por no decir están comprobados su funcionamiento ,en realidad me parece interesante hasta donde estuve mirando, algo así rápido digamos  ,bueno me pondré a estudiarlo mas detenidamente y tal vez me anime a realizarlo por curiosidad a probar los circuitos ,gracias buen aporte.


----------



## jorge morales

Estimado CAYSER gracias por el saludo, efectivamente son aportes que siempre envio a consideracion de los compañeros del foro, la impresion que me causan cuando observo estos esquemas son como usted menciona interesantes, comodos para fabricarlos y sobre todo los componentes de facil adquisicion y siempre con el afan de contribuir y aportar ideas, para mejorarlos y hacerlos mas sencillos de fabricar.


----------



## CAYSER

jorge llevo ala realidad estos proyectos,por decir de que calidad de sonido en el auto estamos hablando y si tuviera algunas imagenes o fotos seria interesante.


----------



## ChEbA777

hola! ahi lo probe y funciono genial!! lo unico que lo probe de momento con los aprlantes de un minicomponente(6ohms 50w) y lo alimente con +/- 20v. asi aproximado creo q llegaba a los 10w. 

una cosa..apenas lo conecte confundi + con - .se escucho un zumbido.no pasaron mas de 5 segundos y lo apague todo. lo chequee y lo corregi.si se ubiera quemado no se escucharia directamente no es cierto?


un abrazo a todos!

gracias mnicolau por el aporte!


----------



## Tavo

> si se ubiera quemado no se escucharia directamente no es cierto?


Así es. Zafaste del error. Pero procurá no volver a cometerlo. 

A mi también me pasó una vez con un TDA2050 de invertir la polaridad por despistado y hace un zumbido feo a la salida, pero si lo dejás más de 5 segundos, chau chip. Se raja.

Que bueno que te funcionó. Esperamos algunas fotos. jeje

Saludos.


----------



## ChEbA777

jeje ahi las subire las fotos en cuanto encuentre pilas para la camara jajajajjajajjajaja.... cuando decis que se raja es fisicamente?


----------



## Agucasta

Creo que Tavo se refirió a "rajar" como sólo como una expresión. Mas bien en la práctica, el TDA al invertir la polaridad (en mi caso, y obviamente sin querer, por problemas de orden "cable negro *gnd* azul *-* amarillo *+*") el pícaro explotó en el último pin (extremo inferior derecho). Y luego un ruido muy fuerte y un asqueroso olor a baquelita (o a componente electrónico quemado jaja) 
Saludos!


----------



## ChEbA777

gracias aguacasta..me referia a si habia algun tipo de sintoma fisico.el cual esta.porque el mio esta genial de afuera..no se ve quemado ni nada....


----------



## Tavo

ChEbA777 dijo:


> jeje ahi las subire las fotos en cuanto encuentre pilas para la camara jajajajjajajjajaja.... cuando decis que se raja es fisicamente?



Agucasta...  

Cuando digo "se raja", SE RAJA en serio ehh!!! 

En serio, es verdad, me pasó ya que se rajan. Según, si el chip es trucho, el ruido a rajado es mas suave, pero si es original, parece un tiro mas o menos... jeje
Ya rajé dos por accidente, y lo lamento mucho.

Se rajan, físicamente.
Saludos!!

PS: Esperamos las fotos!


----------



## gnry

Mnicolau como decimos aca en Mexico "Te rifaste durisimo!!!", hace ya unas 3 semanas que tenía armado la placa y todo, solamente me hacia falta probarlo con una fuente y justo ahora lo ando probando con -24.5   0   +24.5 y anda de maravilla y eso que solamente le estoy dando 1A!!! ya me imagino si le mando mas, lo traigo trabajando con un woofer Soundstream de 12" y anda de maravilla.

Gracias por tu aportacion!!!


----------



## Agucasta

Gnry! Bienvenido al foro! con 1 amper funciona bien? TDA7294? con un 12" seguro que andará bien hasta cierto volumen, porque al máximo seguro que va a distorsionar.. El problema es que con 1 amper, el transformador se va a calentar mucho, porque va a estar siempre entregando la máxima corriente que puede, (incluso podrían ser más de 1A) pero a costas de recalentar el bobinado. Por eso es que se recomienda (o casi que se obliga jeje) un transformador de 4 amperes. Te lo digo, porque tengo 2 amplificadores en puente con tda 2050. Uno con 3A y el otro con 6A. Suenan igual de bien, pero el transformador de 3 amper está siempre tibio, y el otro no. Me imagino que de 1A para el 7294 luego de un rato de uso a volumen fuerte no se va a entibiar solamente..

Saludos!
Agucasta

PD: Tavo, yo aclaré lo que sucedió en mi caso, que explotó el TDA, voló el cuarto inferior derecho, no se "rajó" (el mío, obvio), pero entiendo que el tuyo sí se rajó".. 2 problemas distintos para el pobre TDA  jaja


----------



## gnry

Claro, se que se le tienen que mandar mas amperes, pero como solamente tengo a la mano una fuente que hice y esta manda 1A como maximo siento que anda bien, lo que si es que si le subo el volumen a mi mp3 despues de unos 30-45 segundos se apaga (supongo que trae una proteccion o algo asi) me lo voy a llevar a la escuela para probarlo con la fuente de ayá seguramente va a sonar durisimo jaja, ah y el TDA se calienta muchisisimo, como para freir algo jaja unos bisteces a la TDA! jajaja si hay que buscar un buen disipador y necesariamente un ventilador


----------



## Agucasta

Es cierto, el TDA 7294 calienta muchísimo. El pcb de mariano tiene ya incorporada la salida para un ventilador tipo Fan, con una resistencia que limite la tensión. Acordate que además de por lo menos 4 amper, que la fuente sea de +-28V para 4ohm o +-34V para 8ohm. Con +-24 te vas a quedar corto en tensión, y va a requerir más amperes, y va a calentar mucho (por eso te decía del TDA2050 que trabaja bárbaro a esa tension +-24V, pero el TDA 7294 se queda corto) 
Mi 7294 tiene una fuente de +-28 y lo uso con un 10" 4ohm con 6A. Anda más fuerte que los TDA2050 con 12" jaja..

Saludos..


----------



## mnicolau

De nada gnry, me alegro te funcione correctamente 
Como te comentó agucasta, con un trafo más grande te va a funcionar bastante mejor todavía...

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Buenas tardes de nuevo. Quiero preguntarles algo, es una duda un poco tonta, pero me tiene confundido.

Si tengo este ampli, conectado a un parlante de 4ohm, va a dar una cierta potencia "X watt". Si lo conecto a un parlante igual, pero de 8 ohms, el amplificador entregaría aproximadamente "X watt/2" (la mitad). "Pero", para que suente la mitad de volumen, tendría que ser 4 veces menor la potencia entregada ("X watt/4)" entonces, con este mismo amplificador, al conectarlo en 8ohm, no voy a tener la mitad de volumen, si no "un poco menos" que en 4 ohm, y a cambio voy a tener un sonido con menos distorsión, y más limpio. Es así? o estoy delirando mucho?

Muchas gracias.

Ah, y tiene algo que ver con que los equipos de alta fidelidad siempre trabajan con cargas de impedancia más altas, como 8 o 16ohm, y en cambio los "car audio" tratan de bajar la impedancia, hasta 2ohm?

Son dudas que si bien son tontas, leí por todos lados cosas distintas y no las termino de aclarar.
Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

La apreciación de potencias que van al doble o la mitad (±3dB), va bien. También es bastante cierto lo de que en 4Ω vas a tener apenas un poco más (un punto nomás) de volumen.

Pero en 8Ω no vas a tener una diferencia tan grande de calidad con respecto a los 4Ω, por ahí no hay demasiado que discutir.

En cuanto a Car Audio... Tené presente unas cosas importantes ahí: Lo que se busca es SPL nada más en los autos (y ganar 3dB bajando la impedancia a la mitad es negocio), junto con que no podés levantar muy fácilmente la tensión y corriente (potencia)...

Bajando la impedancia usás la corriente que tenés a mano, y como la calidad que buscás es poca (no digas Hi-Fi en un auto, eso no existe)... ¿Por qué no usar 2Ω?

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Muchas gracias Cacho! Perdón por el offtopicazo..


----------



## sergiobianchi

buenas tardes consulta, el ampli con el tda funciona pero me entrega 35 watts con +- 30 volts en 8 ohms.
alguna idea a consume 1 ampere por rama.
no se donde esta el problema, solicito una idea-
gracias


----------



## Agucasta

La verdad, sergio, no entiendo tu pregunta/duda.. si podés ser un poco más claro de cuál es el problema, con gusto trataré de ayudarte!
Saluds


----------



## sergiobianchi

hola agucasta, te cuento el circuito funciona todo ok, lo unico es que con una tension de +/-30v entrega maximo 50w , el consumo esta dentro de lo normal, nada en realidad solo que se supone que sobre 8 ohms deberia entregar 70w segun datasheet.
agradecido por tu molestia


----------



## guillegm

hola, después de mucho dudar al final me voy a hacer este ampli para guitarra con un celestion de 80W. La duda es si puedo conectar directamente este previo->_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/196727/ _
Según he leido el 7294 se excita con 1V, pero ¿y este previo?
Gracias


----------



## Cacho

Si no ponés el esquemático, poco se puede decir.
Con el PCB no se puede hacer nada de nada, salvo armarlo. Es absolutamente inútil para todo lo demás.

De todas formas, te recomiendo buscar un pre para guitarra si lo que vas a conectar es una guitarra 

Saludos


----------



## guillegm

Tienes razón. Aquí esta el link a la pcb---> link. 
Tengo decidido hacerme el TDA7294, creo que es relativamente sencillo de montar. Este previo que pongo el link ya esta pensado para guitarra, tiene buena pinta, pero no se como responderá el ampli TDA7294, porque quizás el previo tenga demasiado gain ysuene mal. Esa es mi duda.

Gracias.


----------



## Cacho

guillegm dijo:


> Tienes razón. Aquí esta el link a la pcb---> link.


Es-que-má-ti-co...



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Con el PCB no se puede hacer nada de nada, salvo armarlo. Es  absolutamente inútil para todo lo demás.



Saludos.


----------



## guillegm

Cacho dijo:


> Es-que-má-ti-co...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.




Tienes razón. Sorry 
Aquí está:


Este esquemático que pongo (me he decidido por este) es el _tonemender_ de runoffgroove, modificado por un forero de guitarristas.info. Mi intención es usar este previo en este ampli, pero con mis conocimientos no se si funcionará bien.
También me gustaria saber si quiero control de volumen del ampli (independiente del previo) donde ponerlo y que valor/tipo ha de ser el potenciómetro.
Gracias!


----------



## Cacho

Perdón por la tardanza, estuve un poquito complicado.



guillegm dijo:


> ...pero...no se si funcionará bien.
> También me gustaria saber si quiero control de volumen del ampli (independiente del previo) donde ponerlo y que valor/tipo ha de ser el potenciómetro.!


Bueno, el esquema parece funcionar y con la ganancia del último operacional (≈100) la salida debería dar el nivel necesario para excitar casi cualquier ampli más o menos normal.
Es posible que con ese pote al máximo te aparezca una oscilación, pero no es nada grave ni raro. De aparecer, sólo no uses ese pote al máximo.

Y ese mismo pote de ganancia te da el volumen de salida, mandás esa señal al pote de la entrada del ampli y tenés los dos controles por separado 

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Hola muchachos, estoy teniendo un dolor de cabeza con este ampli. Resulta que lo alimento con +-28V y lo uso con una carga de 8 ohm. (parlante de 10"). Transformador grande, de 6 amperes.

Supuestamente con +-28 no me alcanzaría para hacerlo andar con 8 ohm a máxima potencia, PERO SI A 4ohm. 

Tiene que ser 1 parlante de 4 ohm? o con 2 parlantes de 8ohm en paralelo andaría a máxima potencia?
Cual sería el beneficio de una u otra elección? 
Para hacer un amplificador de guitarra. Y creo que este ampli tiene más potencia que el TDA 2050 en puente que tengo. (a 8 ohm, claro)

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

agucasta89 dijo:


> Tiene que ser 1 parlante de 4 ohm? o con 2 parlantes de 8ohm en paralelo andaría a máxima potencia?


Es lo mismo.



agucasta89 dijo:


> Cual sería el beneficio de una u otra elección?


Con los parlantes de 8Ω en paralelo tenés 3 dB extra de ganancia sonora por el movimiento en fase de los parlantes, asumiendo que tengan las mismas especificaciones que uno de 4Ω.


----------



## Agucasta

Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta Eza. Muy atento.
Entonces voy a ver si compro otro igual de 10" 8ohm como el que tengo, porque así como está suena despacito :S (bah, un poco menos que el TDA 2050)

Saludos, y hasta la próxima!


----------



## Tavo

> Hola muchachos, estoy teniendo un dolor de cabeza con este ampli. Resulta que lo alimento con +-28V y lo uso con una carga de 8 ohm. (parlante de 10"). Transformador grande, de 6 amperes.


Claro, con esa tensión te convendría poner parlantes de 4 ohms o como bien te dijeron, dos de 8 ohms en paralelo.

Yo también tengo una duda muy incierta, que por ahí la nombraron, pero no termino de entender del todo.
La duda es:
*¿ Cuál de los dos amplificadores tiene más calidad: El TDA2050 (puente) o este (simple) ?*
La verdad es que no entiendo, porque muchos dijeron que el TDA2050 en puente "tira" más que este. Y en teoría este tendría que tirar más.

Y con respecto a la calidad, también es algo que tampoco entiendo.
¿Se pierde calidad al puentear dos amplificadores? (integrados o no)

Muchas dudas respecto de esos temas, muchas.






Saludos a todos!!
PS: Entiéndase como calidad = fidelidad de sonido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tavo dijo:


> *¿ Cuál de los dos amplificadores tiene más calidad: El TDA2050 (puente) o este (simple) ?*
> La verdad es que no entiendo, porque muchos dijeron que el TDA2050 en puente "tira" más que este. Y en teoría este tendría que tirar más.


El TDA en puente alimentado con X volts es lo "mismo" que el TDA7294 alimentado con 2X volts, así que hasta que no pongan la tensión de alimentación que corresponde, no van a lograr las potencias correctas para comparar.



Tavo dijo:


> Y con respecto a la calidad, también es algo que tampoco entiendo.
> *¿Se pierde calidad al puentear dos amplificadores?* (integrados o no)


Claro que se pierde, por dos motivos:


Cada ampli del puente trabaja sobre la mitad de la impedancia de carga, y la THD es mayor a medida que disminuye dicha impedancia.
Aumenta la distorsión por cruce, por que ahora la carga tiene aplicada el doble de los glitches productos del cruce, uno para cada lado, lo que efectivaemente duplica la THD.


----------



## Tavo

Sobre tu punto N°1 no veo problemas, si hacemos trabajar al ampli puente con 8 ohms, cada chip trabaja entonces a 4 ohms, lo cual no es un problema en absoluto.
Pero en el punto N°2 viene la "parte fea", la duplicación de la THD. Eso no me gusta para nada...

Pucha, que malas noticias que me das. 

Ya me desilusioné entonces con armar el ampli TDA2050 puente, pero de todas formas lo voy a armar igual, y publicaré su respectivo PCB y fotos del montaje completo.

Por eso a mi no me gustan para nada los amplificadores puenteados... Yo sabía que no era "lo mejor", pero otra vez (de nuevo), no sabía la respuesta técnica, el comentario justo de EZ. 

Otra vez dudando de lo mismo. Me parece que vamos a tener que dejar los amplificadores integrados, están muy lindos, pero no satisfacen del todo en grandes potencias.

Aunque todavía les doy la oportunidad a mis dos "joyitas", los TDA1514A que me quedan por armar.
Chip Hi-Fi de 50W, Philips. Originales.

Saludos.
PS: Es obvio que luego de esto se viene alguno a transistores. Me resisto al de SwitchingAmp de Eduardo J. Tagle, no se por que...
PS2:
Grandes potencias = +-100W rms


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pará!!!! No seas perseguido!!!!


Tavo dijo:


> Sobre tu punto N°1 no veo problemas, si hacemos trabajar al ampli puente con 8 ohms, cada chip trabaja entonces a 4 ohms, lo cual no es un problema en absoluto.


Ah...no? Si yo opero cada chip individual con 8Ω y un bridge con 8Ω, el bridge distorsiona más por que cada chip trabaja en 4Ω.


Tavo dijo:


> Pero en el punto N°2 viene la "parte fea", la duplicación de la THD. Eso no me gusta para nada...


Hay cosas peores . Si considerás el costo de un ampli con este chip y los niveles reales de distorsión, que se duplique por ponerlo en puente no es nada grave...



Tavo dijo:


> Ya me desilusioné entonces con armar el ampli TDA2050 puente, pero de todas formas lo voy a armar igual, y publicaré su respectivo PCB y fotos del montaje completo.


Armalo, que anda muy bien! Hay muchas cosas sobre la distorsión que dependen del cableado y trazado de pistas y la ubicación de los capacitores de desacople..que si vos supieras...te hubieras cortado las venas antes...


----------



## guillegm

Cacho dijo:


> Perdón por la tardanza, estuve un poquito complicado.
> 
> 
> Bueno, el esquema parece funcionar y con la ganancia del último operacional (≈100) la salida debería dar el nivel necesario para excitar casi cualquier ampli más o menos normal.
> Es posible que con ese pote al máximo te aparezca una oscilación, pero no es nada grave ni raro. De aparecer, sólo no uses ese pote al máximo.
> 
> Y ese mismo pote de ganancia te da el volumen de salida, mandás esa señal al pote de la entrada del ampli y tenés los dos controles por separado
> 
> Saludos


Gracias por tu respuesta cacho. Una cosa más y dejo de dar la vara, 
*¿de que valor pongo el poténciometro en la entrada del ampli? ¿Me recomendáis un logarítmico?*

Gracias a todos, me habeis vuelto a despertar la vena *diy*.


----------



## juansalvo94

guillegm dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta cacho. Una cosa más y dejo de dar la vara,
> *¿de que valor pongo el poténciometro en la entrada del ampli? ¿Me recomendáis un logarítmico?*
> 
> *diy*.




mira guille, segun me dijeron en el colegio, todo pote que regule volumen (como ese) deberia ser logaritmico, por que si es lineal como que el oido no lo percibe, nunca me dijeron bien por que, fue todo asi, medio sobre el aire, espero que sea lo correcto, salu2!


por cierto, me encanto el ampli, me entanto todo

mañana compro componentes y armo todo, me faltaria la fuente, eso lo veo ahora 
y como lo planeo usar para la guitarra (si, 100W, soy medio loquito ), le voy a poner el pre que pusieron por aca, creo que en la pag 12 del tema... me parecio interesante

salu2, despues les comento resultados


----------



## Tavo

Juan (juansalvo94), si vas armar algún PRE de viola, te recomiendo el que subió el usuario TUPOLEV,
es este mismo (link), ya lo han armado varios con excelentes resultados, tiene varias hojas del thread que podrían aclarar todas tus dudas sobre el mismo.

Y sobre el potenciómetro... Personalmente, después de comparar uno logarítmico con uno lineal inmediatamente, me quedo mil veces con el lineal. No se por qué, pero me da la sensación de que el logarítmico no se adapta al cambio de "volumen", lo hace muy rápido al final (y claro, es justamente logarítmico, si fuese antilogarítmico, lo haría "todo" al principio y muy leve al final)...

No se como es el circuito, pero generalmente con uno de 50K vas a andar bien.



> ...y como lo planeo usar para la guitarra (si, *100W*, soy medio loquito )...


¿Que amplificador? ¿Este?
Este no entrega 100W ni loco. Seguramente habrás leído que la hoja de datos dice eso, pero la teoría no dice eso.
Este amplificador, trabajando en un "modo seguro" (sin que se descontrole todo), podría llegar a entregar 60-75W como mucho, pero eso es exigiendo *lo máximo* del chip!

Bueno, de todos modos, si vas a hacer el ampli para la viola, comentanos luego los resultados!! 

Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho

guillegm dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta cacho. Una cosa más y dejo de dar la vara,
> *¿de que valor pongo el poténciometro en la entrada del ampli? ¿Me recomendáis un logarítmico?*


El oído responde de maneras curiosas. No es lineal ni mucho menos y si usás un pote lineal...
Digamos que dividís (como suele hacerse) el recorrido en 10 partes iguales. Con uno lineal escucharás una variación de un punto entre 1 y 2, pero ya de ahí en adelante se pone más feo. Hasta 4 no vas a percibir otro punto de aumento, después tenés que llegar a 8 para que haya otro punto de auento más y de ahí en adelante es como que "va todo de golpe" en esos 2 que le quedan.

Un logarítmico sigue las variaciones del oído. Esto es que de 1 a 2 percibís 1 punto de aumento. De 2 a 3, otro, de 3 a 4 uno más y así sigue.
Definitivamente, usa un logarítmico. Si querés probar un lineal como te dice Tavo, dale. Puede que a vos también, igual que a él, te suenen mejor.
En cuanto a valores, entre 10k y 50k son comunes y no deberías tener ningún problema.

Saludos


----------



## juan9219

Tavo dijo:


> Agucasta...
> 
> Cuando digo "se raja", SE RAJA en serio ehh!!!
> 
> En serio, es verdad, me pasó ya que se rajan. Según, si el chip es trucho, el ruido a rajado es mas suave, pero si es original, parece un tiro mas o menos... jeje
> Ya rajé dos por accidente, y lo lamento mucho.
> 
> Se rajan, físicamente.
> Saludos!!
> 
> PS: Esperamos las fotos!



si es verdad a mi tambien me paso, se rajan feo del lado de donde entra el voltaje


----------



## Agucasta

Gente, les comento una experiencia. Es medio offtopic, pero ayuda a algunos que no se deciden por este amplificador. Les comento que tengo 2 parlantes _woofer_ de 12" 150W (no sé la sensibilidad porque son bastante genericos, de 20 dólares cada uno) 8 ohm conectados en paralelo, con una caja sellada de unos 960 litros (0.80m x 0.30m x 0.40m) sin medir nada, porque la caja ya la tenia, y los woofer también. El amplificador es este, un TDA7294 alimentado con +-28 [V] 6 [A]. (correcto para trabajar en 4 ohms). Antes que nada, pregunté cuál era el beneficio de conectar 2 parlantes de 8 Ohm en paralelo (4ohm) con respecto a 1 de las mismas caracteristicas pero ya de 4ohm. Son 3db más!. 

*Mi prueba:* un parlante de esos conectados a un tda2050 _bridged_, y luego los dos en serie conectados al TDA7294.

El primero, como ya hace casi un año que lo tengo, anda HERMOSO. El 2050 se la bancó muy bien toda la vida.. 

Pero el 7294, es otra cosa.. Ya empieza a volar la peluca.. (pelados con peluca, abstenerse jeje). Los conos de los parlantes realmente se movían, cosa que el 2050 no lo hacía con sus humildes casi 40watt).

De calidad no puedo hablar todavia, porque son 2 woofer marca "Pepito" (sound zebra, o algo así) y no tengo ni medios ni agudos. Era solamente para comparar el volumen.

Saludos, y perdón por el _offtopic_!

Gracias Mnicolau por los diagramas, son excelentes. (2 meses después de haber terminado la placa, la pruebo como se merece jeje) saludos..

PD: A la vuelta de las vacaciones voy a hacer una caja un poco más medida de fenólico (barato) , porque seguro que va a mejorar su rendimiento.


----------



## Tavo

Que bueno tu comentaario Agustín. Me sirve mucho.

Que se yo, aún así, después de todo, no me simpatizan cualquier tipo de amplificador en puente. Por ahora digo solo la teoría, porque aún no armé el 2050 _bridged_ (estoy a 1000Km de casa.. ). Cuando lo arme, seguramente voy a tener la posibilidad de compararlo con un TDA7294, y casi seguro que voy a llegar a la misma conclusión que Agustín...

Saludos.

PS: Buena idea de escribir las palabras extranjeras en _cursiva._


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bueno Agustín, gracias por comentar los resultados 
Era lo esperable que sucediera según los papeles, pero hasta no hacer las pruebas y comprobarlo, quedan siempre las dudas. A disfrutarlo entonces...

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> Muy bueno Agustín, gracias por comentar los resultados
> Era lo esperable que sucediera *según los papeles*, pero hasta no hacer las pruebas y comprobarlo, quedan siempre las dudas. A disfrutarlo entonces...
> 
> Saludos



No entiendo mucho esto...
Creo que según los papeles (pruebas, datasheet) la potencia entregada por el TDA2050 _bridged_ y el TDA7294 simple tendría que ser la misma... o no?
TDA2050 bridged = 50-60 Wrms
TDA7294 simple = 60-70 Wrms

No contemos la impedancia del transductor, ya que se supone que estamos probando siempre con uno solo y el mismo. A no ser que probemos el TDA2050 bridged en 8R (como se debe) y el TDA7294 simple en 4R (también correcto).

Va, pongámosle que por ahí el 7294 tendría que "tirar" un poco más, pero no debería haber mucha diferencia... o si?

*¿Puede ser que el TDA7294 entregue más corriente de salida que el TDA2050 bridged?*

Saludos.

PS: Lo mejor de todo es eso, las opiniones personales y pruebas reales.


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias por los comentarios. Es cierto lo que dice Tavo de la potencia en sí, no es laaa diferencia. Pero en mi caso, usé 1 solo parlante en 8ohm para TDA2050 y 2 en paralelo para TDA 7294. *Son 3db más*.
La potencia es similar para ambos casos, aunque la presión sonora es mayor (mucho mayor: 3db) en el 7294. Me dejó sorprendido el vientito que largan los parlantes..
Pero igual me queda una duda.. Esos 50-60 watt que "promete" el TDA 2050, No eran sólo 40?? Yo por lo menos lo tenía como un amplificador de 40watt al _bridged_ y "casi 32" el simple, como que no era tanta la diferencia, pero se reducía la THD en esa configuración.. (puedo estar muuuy equivocado) pero que SI tiene 60-70 watts el 7294.. 

Bueno, mi duda es. Si tengo 3db más por tener 2 parlantes, sería como alimentarlo con el doble de potencia, pero el volumen final, NO es el "doble".. Es correcto eso?

Saludos y gracias de antemano!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

agucasta89 dijo:


> Bueno, mi duda es. Si tengo 3db más por tener 2 parlantes, sería como alimentarlo con el doble de potencia, pero el volumen final, NO es el "doble".. Es correcto eso?


No es tan asíor tener dos parlantes de 8 ohms en paralelo, tenés 3 dB mas de SPL que uno solo de 4, pero tenés 6 dB SPL más que uno solo de 8.
Si es correcto que el volumen no es el doble. Para que sea el doble, el aumento de potencia debe ser entre 6 y 10dB...dependiendo del oído...



			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> *¿Puede ser que el TDA7294 entregue más corriente de salida que el TDA2050 bridged?*


Mirá la hoja de datos 
La corriente de pico máxima de un TDA2050 es de 5A, y la de un TDA7294 es de 10A.


----------



## Agucasta

Uhhh muchísimas gracias Eza.. Otra duda aclarada.. Por ahora estoy conforme con los resultados, ya que es todo reciclado.. caja, parlantes, transformador, etc etc... 

Saludos..


----------



## zebax

hola a todos, excelente el foro puedo alimentar este ampli con una fuente sencilla o tiene que ser fuente partida? y de ser con fuente sencilla como debo alimentarlo, gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Agucasta

Hola Zebax, con fuente simple, de la única manera que lo vas a poder alimentar, es con un doblador de tensión, como el de la página "construyasuvideorockola.com". Transformador de 20VAC 6[A], con 2x 4700uf de filtrado por rama (porque estas rectificando sólo media onda va el doble de filtrado) 
Así te quedan, +-28V, 3 [A] con lo que alcanza para una carga de 4ohms. 
Saludos!  

Si lo querés para trabajar con 8 ohm, el transformador deberá ser de 25VAC 6[A].

El enlace del doblador de tensión es este:http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_doblador.php

Es muy simple y funciona muy bien. De hecho, yo lo estoy usando con un transformador de 20VAC para 4 ohm. 
Saludos!

Agucasta


----------



## zebax

gracias por el dato, enseguida compro todos los componentes y lo armo, alguna novedad les aviso.

puedo utilizar un tda 7293


----------



## Agucasta

Zebax, estube comprobando los pines de ambos IC y son iguales, no habría problema en reemplazarlo, pero con ese integrado, alimentalo con +-29V para obtener más potencia. (en 4 ohm). Ah, y no te olvides de comentar, estaría bueno también compararlo con el 7294, porque tiene aparentemente bastante más potencia el 7293 (entre 90 y 100W contra 60-70 del otro)

Saludos y suerte..


----------



## zebax

hola, claro cuando lo termine les avisare los resultados, espero montarlo de aqui a mañana y les digo que tal anda saludos

tengo un transformador de 36 voltios seria demasido


----------



## zebax

ahh y tengo otro de 20 v ya seria muy poco?


----------



## Agucasta

Si hablás de voltios ANTES de rectificar, o sea, en alterna, con 20V te quedará 28V, justo para alimentar el 7294 con una carga (parlante) de 4ohm. Con 35V alterna, al rectificar, tendrás casi 50V de continua, vas a quemar el integrado. Para el 7293 que usarías vos, te conviene el de 20V con el doblador de tensión. Lo unico, tiene que tener por lo menos (como muy tacaño) 4[A] ese transformador. Si fuera de 6 amperios sería mejor, y acordate de que el filtrado de la fuente debe ser de el doble que para un transformador con toma central, o punto medio porque estás rectificando sólo media onda.
Saludos!
Agucasta


----------



## Tavo

Mmm, Agustín, me parece que 6A estarían sobrando ahí... Si el amplificador va a ser de un solo canal (Monoaural), con 4 o 5A estás más que bien, acodate que los picos de corriente NO se los entrega el transformador, sino el banco de capacitores...

Es más, si va a hacer el doblador de tensión, que considere BIEN cuantos microfaradios van a ir destinados al banco, porque justamente en este caso es necesario NO escatimar capacidad, ya que no estás rectificando 100Hz, sino 50Hz. Por eso es el doble.

4 capacitores de 4700uF en total, dos por rama. Es mi consejo.

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta

Si Tavo, es muy cierto. Pero acordate que al doblar la tensión, disminuis a la mitad el amperaje. Entonces, de 6, pasás a 3. que se traduce a 1.5 por rama, que es justo lo que necesita el bichito.. Y en cuanto a filtrado, es cierto que se necesita el doble que para una fuente ya partida, porque hay que rectificar media onda.
Gracias!


----------



## zebax

muchas gracias por sus respuestas, espero montarlo esta tarde y les digo los resultados, ahh y para los que no se han decidido por armarlo aqui les dejo otro motivo para que lo hagan


----------



## Agucasta

Jaja, pobre tipo ese.. Si sigue así no le van a durar mucho esos parlantes.. El cono está diseñado para trabajar con una caja de resonancia, y tiene una amortiguación de goma para que se desplace fácilmente. Si lo prueba así "al aire", la suspensión esa de goma, no tiene freno, y se desplaza de más.. Puede dañarse..
Saludos, y esperamos tu prueba del equipo.. Acordate que calienta MUCHO el integrado..
Disipador + Cooler sí o sí..

Saludos


----------



## zebax




----------



## Agucasta

> *Agucasta se mandó un terrible Off-Topic*


_¿Qué rayos le pasa a la gente de YouTube? ¿Por qué no se dedican a hacer videos un tanto más maduros y no tan infantiles? Con ese "pedazo" de amplificador, podrían animar una pequeña fiesta, o tocar una guitarra en vivo para un salón pequeño, en cambio, se dedican a destrozar parlantes.. Qué pena!_



> *Ahora la arregla con un On-Topic*


Zebax, acordate también de que hay una R en el esquema de Mnicolau que está seteada con poca ganancia.. No recuerdo bien ahora, pero era una de 1.5kΩ, que para que la ganancia llegue a la apropiada tiene que reemplazar esa R por una de 680Ω.. En una de las primeras páginas se trata eso..

Saludos


----------



## zebax

lo mismo imagine yo, no sera mala idea tener los parlantes asi al aire, bueno ya veo que si y nuevamente aprendo algo mas el dia de hoy gracias a uds , sobre el amplificador mañana lo termino de montar, ya que me faltan algunos capacitores y resistencias y la tienda me queda algo lejos. saludos desde medellin colombia


----------



## zebax

gente buen dia, les comento que ya monte el ampli y funciona de maravilla!! me dejo impresionado tiene mucha potencia y calidad de sonido, en poco tiempo les pongo unos videos del "pequeño demonio". gracias por la colaboracion que recibi de todos ustedes y los que lo quieran montar que lo hagan de verdad vale la pena 

compañeros aqui les tengo uno de los videos del amplificador....


----------



## Agucasta

Felicitaciones Zebax. Muy bueno! Ahora a construir el chasis!! jeje.. Saludos, y a disfrutar!


----------



## juansalvo94

Muchachos, yo de vuelta, como andan?

consegui un trafo de 220 a 60 con punto medio (3A)... rectificado serian +/- 40 maso

mi duda es.... me sirve el disipador de un pentium 4 o core 2 duo (no se lo que es, se lo dieron a mi viejo en la oficina)

hasta luego muchachos


----------



## Tavo

*EDITO:*
Me equivoqué, estaba despistado y leí mal.

Si, si un transformador es de 60V con punto medio, sería de 30 + 30 Vca.
Ahora si entiendo.

Cuando dijiste "60V con punto medio" entendí que eran 60 + 60 Vca.


----------



## mnicolau

juansalvo94 dijo:


> rectificado serian +/- 40 maso



Hola Juan, ojo que estás bastante al límite siendo el trafo 30+30. 
Eso sí, sólo usalo con parlantes de 8[Ohm], no menos...
El disipador te sirve, yo lo uso con uno de AMD y sin cooler, pero subí una foto como para comprobar el tamaño.

PD: para el Rotel va a andar muy bien ese trafo.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

mnicolau dijo:


> PD: para el Rotel va a andar muy bien ese trafo.
> 
> Saludos


 Qué envidia..


----------



## juansalvo94

mnicolau dijo:


> PD: para el Rotel va a andar muy bien ese trafo.
> 
> Saludos



Bueeen... ahora armo este ampli, ya tengo todo comprado 

dale... cuando lo vea de nuevo le saco fotos... era maso de 7 x 7 cm, 1 de alto + el cooler


----------



## Agucasta

y.. 7x7 es cuadrado.. es raro.. si te entra en el _rack o chassis _que armaste está todo bien.. El tema de los disipadores cuadrados es que no suele entrar en las medidas _standares_. Vos probá. También va a depender de la exigencia que le des. Yo lo alimento con +-28V con una carga de 4 Ohm, y no está tan exigido. Con ese disipador ni si quiera haría falta un venilador, pero vos probá. Si no tenés ganas de calcularlo, probá. Si se calienta demasiado luego de usarlo al "mango", es porque no alcanzó, y debés poner un ventilador.

Saludos. Agucasta.


----------



## juansalvo94

Bueno, como prometí, tengo las fotos del disipador, resulta que le pifie feo cn las medidas... mide 8 x 7 y 3.5 de alto.... a eso habría que sumarle el cooler











Yo creo que esta bien... el gabinete todavía no lo diseñe... pero buen, voy a tener en cuenta la ventilación para el cooler

salu2, y perdonen las molestias


----------



## zebax

el disipador esta muy bien, lo dificil es pegarlo al integrado, o ya lo tienes pensado como hacerlo?


----------



## juansalvo94

la verdad... no lo pensé... podría ponerle un pedazo de hojalata, a modo de broche... alguna idea interesante?


----------



## Agucasta

Eso de la hojalata puede andar bien, pero si no, perforá con una mecha (o broca, según tu léxico) el disipador, y traspasá con un tornillo largo, el hueco del TDA y el que acabas de hacer en el disipador, y poné una tuerquita del otro lado. (el tornillo puede ser de 1 1/4" de largo) Si no confiás, poné 2 tuercas, la última en modo "contratuerca", que sujeta a la primera para que no se afloje nunca. Así el TDA va a quedar siempre bien pegado al disipador, y no se va a correr. La hojalata puede zafarse en algún momento. Acordate de poner la grasa conductora de calor entre el IC y el aluminio.
Saludos.


----------



## zebax

jeje asi hice yo con muchos integrados les hacia un sanduche con un pedazo de hojalata, y la verdad me funcionaba muy bien siempre y cuando quedara bien fijo, pero si de que es mejor ponerle un tornillo siempre y cuando el integrado tenga el hueco, de lo contrario la hojalata funciona muy bn


----------



## Agucasta

El TDA7294 TIENE hueco. (a menos que sea uno tan trucho que ni eso le hicieron) ajaa
Feliz navidad!


----------



## Tavo

Nop, yo lo hago mejor todavía, sin tuercas ni complicaciones. 

Una mechita de 2.25 milímetros, agujereo el disipador (previa disposición correcta del IC) y agarro un MACHO de 1 1/8" y hago rosca al agujero. Entonces, un tornillo de 1/8 rosca Withworth queda perfecto y bien asegurado, sin la preocupación/complicación de que se gira la tuerca etc, ni nada de eso.

Y queda excelente estéticamente. 

Saludos.

PS: Ese disipador está bien, incluso con ventilador en marcha va sobrado, pero me preocupa como vas a adherir el chip ahí...


----------



## zebax

compañeros del foro tengo una duda, segun el tester el amplificador a maximo volumen me consume maximo 400 mA, alguien sabe por que ocurre esto??


----------



## guillegm

Otro más!!!

Hoy lo he terminado. He usado el circuito rectificador de construyasuvideorockola y he seguido el esquema y la pcb que publicó mnicolau con la restencia de 1k en vez de la de 1,5k.
Ha funcionado a la primera. Lo he probado conectado a un pedal metal massacre que vi en guitarristas.info, sin ningún previo y un celestion de 50Wrms.
El sonido está bien pero esperaba más volumen, supongo que es porque no tengo previo de momento. ¿estoy en lo cierto o tendria que sonar más?
Adjunto video. (no juzgueis al guitarrista, que soy muy malo)





Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta

Guille. Primero que nada, para que ande "al palo", la resistencia esa de 1k que cambiaste por la de 1.5, sacala, y poné una de 680 ohm. Esa es según el datasheet la mínima (o sea la mayor ganancia, de unos 33dB creo). Y segundo, ponele un preamplificador, para que la señal de entrada sea al menos de 1V. (con la salida del pedal sólo tiene alrededor de 700mV.)
Y el celestion, es 50W, pero a cuantos ohm? y con qué fuente estás alimentandolo?
Mi amplificador, con +-28V, parlante "pirulin" de 12" 150W 4 ohm suena espectacular, obviamente que tiene un preamplificador. Usé uno que publicó Oscar Monsalvo, réplica de un Peavey.

Saludos.
(cuidado con el celestion porque está re exigido, soporta 50W según la etiqueta, que pueden ser en la practica unos 40 nada mas, y el TDA7294 se pasa por bastante)

Saludos!

Agucasta


----------



## guillegm

agucasta89 dijo:


> Guille. Primero que nada, para que ande "al palo", la resistencia esa de 1k que cambiaste por la de 1.5, sacala, y poné una de 680 ohm. Esa es según el datasheet la mínima (o sea la mayor ganancia, de unos 33dB creo). Y segundo, ponele un preamplificador, para que la señal de entrada sea al menos de 1V. (con la salida del pedal sólo tiene alrededor de 700mV.)
> Y el celestion, es 50W, pero a cuantos ohm? y con qué fuente estás alimentandolo?
> Mi amplificador, con +-28V, parlante "pirulin" de 12" 150W 4 ohm suena espectacular, obviamente que tiene un preamplificador. Usé uno que publicó Oscar Monsalvo, réplica de un Peavey.
> 
> Saludos.
> (cuidado con el celestion porque está re exigido, soporta 50W según la etiqueta, que pueden ser en la practica unos 40 nada mas, y el TDA7294 se pasa por bastante)
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Agucasta


Cierto, el tda da mucho más de 50W, pero sin preamp se queda muy corto. Tienes razón en lo de la resistencia, le pondré una de 680ohm, y a ver si me llegan ya los componentes para el pre amp. Quiero ponerle este:

Que lo saqué de guitarristas.info También le quiero hacer el marshall guv'nor como distorsión. Tu previo peavey tiene buena pinta, pero me tiró hacia atrás por la alimentación, creo que era de +/-18 y yo quería todo a 9V por comodidad.
Ah! el tda lo alimento con +/-39V y puede rendir hasta 5A.
Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## Agucasta

aaaayyyyy +-39V es mucho para el pobre integrado... Se va a prender fuego en cualquier momento.. 
Es cierto que por comodidad muchas veces elegimos este o aquél previo, pero sin duda que el sonido va a ser mejor mientras más elaborado (y bien diseñado) esté el esquemático. A tu esquema no probé, pero se vé simple y confiable, aparte esa página está dedicada sólo a guitarras, así que calculo que debe andar bien. Yo a mi previo, lo tengo alimentado con la misma fuente que el TDA, de +-28V. (con +-*35*V también se puede, hay que cambiar las R de entrada de acuerdo al voltaje con el que se lo alimente)El esquema original del previo se conectaba a +-40V (tiene 2 R y 2 Diodos Zener en la entrada)

De todos modos, me quedo pensando en el pobre TDA alimentado de más, y en el celestion que debe estar sufriendo un poco tan exigido así.. Qué raro que no se haya rajado el TDA..

Pero bueno, dale para adelante y comentá los resultados del preamplificador ese. Si no te da resultado, (no sé cuánta ganancia tiene el que publicaste vos) te paso el esquema modificado del mío. Saludos


----------



## guillegm

agucasta89 dijo:


> aaaayyyyy +-39V es mucho para el pobre integrado... Se va a prender fuego en cualquier momento..
> Es cierto que por comodidad muchas veces elegimos este o aquél previo, pero sin duda que el sonido va a ser mejor mientras más elaborado (y bien diseñado) esté el esquemático. A tu esquema no probé, pero se vé simple y confiable, aparte esa página está dedicada sólo a guitarras, así que calculo que debe andar bien. Yo a mi previo, lo tengo alimentado con la misma fuente que el TDA, de +-28V. (con +-*35*V también se puede, hay que cambiar las R de entrada de acuerdo al voltaje con el que se lo alimente)El esquema original del previo se conectaba a +-40V (tiene 2 R y 2 Diodos Zener en la entrada)
> 
> De todos modos, me quedo pensando en el pobre TDA alimentado de más, y en el celestion que debe estar sufriendo un poco tan exigido así.. Qué raro que no se haya rajado el TDA..


Que rápido agucasta!!

¿Que me recomiendas para bajar el voltaje? Me he quedado un poco  con lo que se me va a rajar el tda....

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

guillegm dijo:


> Que rápido agucasta!!
> 
> ¿Que me recomiendas para bajar el voltaje? Me he quedado un poco  con lo que se me va a rajar el tda....
> 
> Saludos!



Hola, mientras tu Celestion sea de 8[Ohm] no hay ningún inconveniente ya que está contemplado en el datasheet. Si es de 4[Ohm], sobrevivió sólo porque lo estás exigiendo poco, pero no va a durar mucho...

Saludos


----------



## guillegm

Pues acabo de mirar y es de 4ohm, pero es de más de 30W rms, venia en un combo spider de 30W. aAsí que supongo que será de unos 40 ó 50W, siempre sobredimensionan los altavoces.
La verdad es que no le exigí mucho, toqué 5 minutos y lo probé con la salida de audio del ordenador, para probar que funcionaba. Por el altavoz no sufro, porque lo voy a conectar sólo para ir probando, y cuando tenga los previos y sepa el rendimiento que da, compraré 2 celestion de 50W o uno de 100W, ya veré.
Pero lo que si me da miedo es que se me queme el tda7294. En el datasheet decía que aguantaba hasta +/-40, y yo por muy poco no llego. ¿He de sufrir por el voltaje? Le tengo un disipador de AMD que refrigera mucho, y no se ha calentado en las pruebas que le he hecho.


----------



## zebax

gente les cuento algo, resulta que creo que mi integrado era uno pero bien trucho, alimentado con +/- 28 V a una carga de 4 ohm y se me rajo el integrado, sono durisimo asi que tengan mucho cuidado con componentes asi que de verdad le da a uno es tristesa, ire a otra tienda a ver con que me salen. saludos


----------



## mnicolau

guillegm dijo:


> Pero lo que si me da miedo es que se me queme el tda7294. En el datasheet decía que aguantaba hasta +/-40, y yo por muy poco no llego. ¿He de sufrir por el voltaje? Le tengo un disipador de AMD que refrigera mucho, y no se ha calentado en las pruebas que le he hecho.



Si te fijás en las gráficas de potencia vs. tensión de alimentación, vas a ver que para 4[Ohm] la escala llega a +-30[V]; y sí llega a +-40[V] pero con 8[Ohm] de carga, por eso lo que te decía en el post anterior. Yo no lo usaría con esa tensión y esa carga, va a sufrir el IC hasta quemarse cuando lo empieces a exigir un poco.

zebax, en esas condiciones no debería presentar ningún problema, por lo visto el TDA no era muy bueno que digamos .



			
				vitafe dijo:
			
		

> el unico problema que veo es el transformador de la parte de la fuente ..por erso pido a los que sepan sobre estas fuentes una solucion ....



Mensaje offtopic vitafe, va a ir a moderación... Me dá curiosidad saber qué solución pretendés para el transformador de esa fuente, no hay reemplazo.

Saludos


----------



## guillegm

mnicolau dijo:


> Si te fijás en las gráficas de potencia vs. tensión de alimentación, vas a ver que para 4[Ohm] la escala llega a +-30[V]; y sí llega a +-40[V] pero con 8[Ohm] de carga, por eso lo que te decía en el post anterior. Yo no lo usaría con esa tensión y esa carga, va a sufrir el IC hasta quemarse cuando lo empieces a exigir un poco.
> 
> 
> Saludos


He pensado lo que me has dicho y tengo dos opciones:
-Bajar la tensión 5V
-Usar el tda7293 que aguanta hasta 60V.

Bajar la tensión no lo veo muy claro, sólo se lo básico, es decir con un diodo zener y una resistencia, pero me parece que no es muy confiable. Tendria que usar un circuito que aguantase 5A, y eso generaria mucho calor.
Usar el tda7293, es la opción que barajo. Creo que el patillaje es el mismo, pero no tengo ni 
idea de como puede responder este integrado con el circuito que diseñaste.
¿que me aconsejáis? 

Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Guille, a la primera opción no la tengas en cuenta, no es tan sencillo el circuito como describís, vas a renegar bastante con la disipación de calor en la etapa reductora sobretodo al no tener experiencia en dicho tema, además de agregar complejidad a un armado muy sencillo.
La segunda opción tampoco la veo tan viable, si bien aguanta hasta esa tensión, sigue en las mismas condiciones que el 7294, para 4[Ohm] no contempla más de +-30[V].

Una opción (costosa pero opción al final), sería comprar otro Celestion igual al que ya tenés y conectar ambos en serie (para formar una carga de 8[Ohm].
Otra posibilidad (menos costosa) sería cambiar el amplificador, saltar a un circuito que esté preparado para alimentar con +-40[V] y manejar 4[Ohm] de carga.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Y otra posibilidad es que adquieras un nuevo transformador de 25+25Vca.

Y listo, no más problemas.


----------



## guillegm

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, pero el tema se ha solucionado. He vuelto a poner 2 condensadores de 6800uF en vez de los de 4700uF que tenia para rectificar, luego he montado un previo, y con todo funcionando, en la entrada del ampli tenia +/-36V.
Creo que al estar el ampli en funcionamiento, la tensión baja unos 3V.

Otra cosa que me pasa, es que el previo que he montado, no acaba de dar mucha caña. Para tratarse de un ampli de 70W rms no podría ni ponerlo al máximo en casa, y sin embargo creo que le falta muuucho m para dar lo que realmente tiene dentro.
Creo que es culpa del previo, porque con la guitarra limpia no suena muy fuerte, pero si le pongo un pedal de distorsion da más caña (sin llegar a lo que tendria que ser).

Este es el previo que he montado

y para que sonara más le he subido el valor de R4 de 470K a 1M5, y me parece que se ha notado un poco (he probado mucho)
Creo que tendré que montar otro previo mejor, pero el de tupolev se me hace muy dificil...


----------



## zebax

gente, espero que esten bien y vengo a que me saquen una pequeña duda que tengo, el amplificador me anda muy bien, pero le falta potencia, alguien ha hecho el cambio de la resistencia de entrada por una mas baja que la de 680 OHM? como le ha funcionado, y en que puede afectar el cambio de dicha resistencia por un valor mas bajo, gracias y buen dia!


----------



## zopilote

zebax dijo:


> gente, espero que esten bien y vengo a que me saquen una pequeña duda que tengo, el amplificador me anda muy bien, pero le falta potencia, alguien ha hecho el cambio de la resistencia de entrada por una mas baja que la de 680 OHM? como le ha funcionado, y en que puede afectar el cambio de dicha resistencia por un valor mas bajo, gracias y buen dia!




Se que la fuente de ti es +/-28V, pero indica cual es el tamaño del parlante, bafle o trasductor que tienes, y su impedancia.


----------



## zebax

el parlante es de 10" a 90 Wrms

ahh a 4 OHM de carga


----------



## mnicolau

zebax dijo:


> funcionado, y en que puede afectar el cambio de dicha resistencia por un valor mas bajo, gracias y buen dia!




Hola zebax, esa resistencia modifica la ganancia del amplificador. Con una resistencia de menor valor aumentás la ganancia, por lo cual para un mismo nivel de señal de entrada, obtendrás mayor potencia a la salida. Debés realizar ese cambio.

Saludos


----------



## zebax

gracias mnicolau por tus respuestas siempre tan claras, procedere a realizar el cambio y les informare luego los resultados, saludos


----------



## zebax

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola zebax, esa resistencia modifica la ganancia del amplificador. Con una resistencia de menor valor aumentás la ganancia, por lo cual para un mismo nivel de señal de entrada, obtendrás mayor potencia a la salida. Debés realizar ese cambio.
> 
> Saludos



gente, realice el cambio de dicha resistencia, y la ganancia del amplificador aumento muchisimo, ahora se puede escuchar mas potencia a la salida, gracias por las respuestas saludos y felicitaciones por tan buen proyecto


----------



## mnicolau

Bárbaro... a disfrutarlo zebax 

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Ahora, la pregunta del millón, a aquellos que saben (podrías ser vos, Mariano). Leyendo el datasheet del integrado, dice que el valor mínimo de esa resistencia es 680 ohm, para una ganancia de 30 dB y no tiene "daños" ni riesgo de oscilación al bajarlo más del límite. Entonces cómo es? puedo ir probando con R de valores menores sin ningún riesgo? sólo que se escuche con más distorsión? o cuál es el límite real?
Muchas gracias, y a ver si le podemos sacar algo más de potencia a este pequeño.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En principio no hay límite en reducirla, pero el valor exacto depende del valor de salida de la fuente de señal que tengas. Los que lo excitan con un MP3 de esos que solo llevan una pila de 1.5 tienen que subir la ganancia por que esas cosas te entregan - máximo - 0.5V DE PICO, y con eso requerís (si lo alimentas con 30V) *G* = 30/0.5 = 60 = *36dB*...así que hay que achicarla.
Para agrandarla R SI HAY LIMITE, por que la ganancia final no puede ser menor a 24dB y eso te dá una R de alrededor de 1K2 si la de realimentación vale 22K.

PD: La ganancia NO SE PONE AL VOLEO! Hay que hacer el escalado de ganancias tato para el pre como para el ampli...y siempre aparece algún compromiso...pero como por acá a nadie le gusta usar la calculadora  ...y mucho menos la matemática...por que la electrónica es una bolud****ez...


----------



## mnicolau

Pasa que aumentar la ganancia no significa que se vaya a obtener más potencia, simplemente significa que para una misma señal de entrada, la potencia obtenida va a ser mayor, pero siempre limitado por las características que comenta el datasheet.

Si la ganancia es menor también se va a poder obtener la misma potencia máxima que puede entregar el IC, pero la señal de entrada debe ser de mayor amplitud para poder lograrlo.

Saludos


----------



## zebax

amigos, buen dia, funcionara adecuadamente el amplificador con estos parlantes?

dicen ser de 8 OHM a 10", bobina de 1,5" y 120 w de potencia


----------



## mnicolau

zebax dijo:


> amigos, buen dia, funcionara adecuadamente el amplificador con estos parlantes?
> 
> dicen ser de 8 OHM a 10", bobina de 1,5" y 120 w de potencia



Buenas, claro que sí, pero con la tensión de alimentación que disponés, yo usaría 4[Ohm] de carga para sacarle el máximo provecho.

Saludos


----------



## zebax

gente tengo otra duda, que pasa si pongo a funcionar el amplificador con una fuente simple?


----------



## tatajara

no cro que sea posible, pero hay que fijarce en el datasheet
saludos


----------



## zebax

ya lo intente y el resultado es que el amplificador funciona, pero al subirle el volumen distorciona


----------



## tatajara

Entonces vas a tener que alimentarlo con fuente partida 
Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

tatajara dijo:


> Entonces vas a tener que alimentarlo con fuente partida
> Saludos




Y sin darle tantas vueltas!


----------



## tatajara

jaajja ni mas ni menos


----------



## zebax

gente buen dia, que trafo me recomiendan para alimentar una version estereo (dos plaquetas)


----------



## Agucasta

Para 8 ohm, por supuesto que una fuente de +-35Vcc 6 u 8 amper (para andar más cómodo) y para 4 ohm, fuente de +-28Vcc 6 u 8 amper (el mismo criterio).
Para el primer caso debe ser el transformador de 25x25 Vca y para el segundo 20x20 Vca.
saludos!


----------



## david2009

la  mia es  de 28x28 vca que da rectificado -+40vcc

y hasta le puse parlantes de 4 ohms y no se quemo 
pero era por un rato igual lo uso con 8 ohms

le puse un encendido por aplauso y anda de 10


----------



## Agucasta

Qué groso eso del encendido. Es lo mismo que lo de las luces de la casa?
Tenés el diagrama a mano? Y el PCB si no es molestia?
Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Cacho

Agu, buscá un poco entre los mensajes de David, que posteó las fotos y hasta un video de su ampli con encendido por aplauso. Creo que usó (si mal no recuerdo) el esquema que está acá en el foro.

Saludos


----------



## david2009

agucasta89 dijo:


> Qué groso eso del encendido. Es lo mismo que lo de las luces de la casa?
> Tenés el diagrama a mano? Y el PCB si no es molestia?
> Muchas Gracias!



acá tenes el video

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index69.html


acá tenes el circuito encendido por aplauso ( las imagenes que suvi es el que anda tal como esta)  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/prender-luz-sonido-aplauso-3491/index18.html


----------



## Agucasta

Muchísimas Gracias. Se vé muy interesante, y le da un toque "canchero" al ampli. 

Saludos!


----------



## 0002

buenas... antes que nada esta chido el diseño de mnicolau, como siempre rifandoselas, como decimos acá en México, cacho dices que ya has armado el tda7294 en modo puente verdad?, yo hice uno también, pero estoy con la duda de que si quisiera aumentar la ganancia del ampli en modo puente, cuál seria la resistencia que tendria que cambiar del esquema que adjunto?

ezavalla, honestamente me gustaria que me instruyeras para hacer las cuentas a las cuáles te refieres, tienes razón a muchos no nos gusta usar la calculadora, pero de vez en cuando no es nada malo jeje , digo si no es demasiado pedir, para tener la noción de donde salen y porqué los cambios que se le hacen a los amplis, en este caso al TDA7294 en modo puente de la imagen...


----------



## MAXI2799

hola , alguno sabe de el rendimiento de este amplificador en 6 ohms ? , tengo un woofer de 6" 6 ohms y 80rms y quisiera sacarle provecho aver qque tal vaa como sub


----------



## mnicolau

MAXI2799 dijo:


> hola , alguno sabe de el rendimiento de este amplificador en 6 ohms ? , tengo un woofer de 6" 6 ohms y 80rms y quisiera sacarle provecho aver qque tal vaa como sub



Hola, revisá las curvas de potencia que presenta el datasheet para 4 y 8[Ohm]. Para 6[Ohm] va a estar en la mitad entre ambos aprox.

(Te va a andar muy bien con ese woofer)

Saludos


----------



## 0002

mnicolau podrias decirme que resistencia tendría que cambiar del diagrama que adjunte en comentario anterior?, tu ya has probrado este TDA en puente?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, podés disminuir R12 y R16 para aumentar la ganancia. 
No lo probé, pero aumenta significativamente la potencia... pasás los 100[W] tranquilamente (mínimo 8[Ohm] de impedancia de carga).

Saludos


----------



## 0002

precisamente esa era la pregunta que tenia en mente, estaba pensando alimentarlo con ±32 y pues tenia la duda de sino estaría haciendo una animalada, aunque leyendo la hoja de características veía que no es algo tan fuera de lo normal...


----------



## keviin

resien termine de probar este amplificador y me andubo barbaro.
Que fuente me recomendarian?


----------



## Agucasta

Para 4 Ohm ----------- +-28V 4[A]
Para 8 Ohm ----------- +-35V 4[A]

Ya se habló bastante de esto en post anteriores. No hace mal leer lo ya comentado. Es más, creo que es la principal función del foro. Además, de la opción "Buscar".
Saludos, y bienvenido al Foro!


----------



## zebax

gente, tengo un transformador de 26 0 26 y al rectificarlo con un puente de diodos me marca 47 V en el puente de diodos, y entre un extremo y GND me marca 23 V estando en lo sierto es muy poca tension para una carga de 8 ohm


----------



## Agucasta

Zebax, tiene algo defectuoso ese transformador. No puede ser que 26Vca rectificados te den 23Vcd. Tiene algo mal. Quizás el puente de diodos, o los capacitores de filtrado. Igual +-23V no sirve ni para 4 ohm. 



Yo mismo dijo:


> Valores recomendados:
> Para 4 Ohm ----------- +-28V 4[A]
> Para 8 Ohm ----------- +-35V 4[A]



Saludos!


----------



## zebax

osea que el voltaje exacto es que en el puente de diodos me marque 70 V?


----------



## Agucasta

Correcto. Con esos valores te va a sonar muy bien en 8 ohm. Yo lo tengo con 56V midiendo de rama a rama (+-28V) conectado a 2 woofer de 12" de 8 Ohm en paralelo (se van a 4 ohm), y suenan extremadamente fuerte. Adentro de la casa no se puede poner al máximo porque te rompe los oídos. Eso sí, tiene la R de ganancia de 560 ohm, como indicaron en post anteriores.

Saludos!


----------



## zebax

mmm al parecer va a ser mi trafo, 2 puentes de diodos diferentes y obtube los mismos resultados (tendre que rebobinarlo) pensaba hacer un sistema con 4 de estos TDA, el trafo que tengo es de 12 amperios, sera suficiente?


----------



## Agucasta

Con 12 Amperes vas a alimentar bien 3 placas (a pleno uso) Ahora, si querés hacer Subwoofer + 3 satélites que suenen más despacio, ahí si te va a servir. Pero por qué 4 placas de estas? cuál es es uso práctico? Son 4 vías distintas? o es un stereo doble? o un 3.1?


----------



## zebax

si, seria un estereo doble lo que pienso hacer, pero no me sono nada mal tu idea de un subwoofer + 3 satelites. saludos!


----------



## Agucasta

Es un ampli excelente para hacer un subwoofer. Suena muy bien, y no tiene el "pop" al encenderlo, ni apagarlo. Está muy bueno. 

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Tavo

zebax dijo:


> si, seria un estereo doble lo que pienso hacer, pero no me sono nada mal tu idea de un subwoofer + 3 satelites. saludos!



Es una configuración válida, y haciéndola correctamente sería algo así:
El Subwoofer, que reproduce ambos canales a la vez, pero con una frecuencia de corte < a 200Hz.
Digo los dos canales a la vez, porque suele pasar que NO siempre las frecuencias de un canal son idénticas a el otro canal, a pesar que Elektor diga (información totalmente creíble) que por debajo de los 100Hz casi no se distingue el efecto estéreo en la reproducción. 

Luego, dos canales independientes, Left and Right, y luego el otro canal restante un solo ampli con ambos canales sumados (otra vez) que reproducen solo frecuencias medias... Son sonidos ambientales. (bah, así es si se usa con el fin de imitar un Home Teather).

Ahí tenés los cuatro canales: El ".1" es el subwoofer, y el "3" los tres canales ya mencionados.

Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta

> NO siempre las frecuencias de un canal son idénticas a el otro canal, a pesar que Elektor diga (información totalmente creíble) que por debajo de los 100Hz casi no se distingue el efecto estéreo en la reproducción.


+1

Correcto Tavo. Me hace acordar a un "recital" de folkore, que hicieron un duelo dos "bombistas" (el bombo tiene una frecuencia muy baja, casi como la del bombo de la batería) y cada uno estaba microfoneado a una torre de audio (cajas de audio, una por cada orilla del escenario) y tocaba uno, y luego el otro, y ahí estaba bien clara la separación de canales, aunque una melodía de guitarra de fondo salía por ambos canales a la vez. 

(Obvio que no tocaban cosas distintas al mismo tiempo, porque si no sabés el revoltijo que se te arma en la cabeza por esos graves desfasados, no? jaja) 

Saludos, y zebax, dale duro con el proyecto que es un pequeño monstuito.


----------



## zebax

uff yo me arme uno de estos y me gusto tanto que quiero hacerme un sistema de estos con 3 o 4 placas, ya que me facilitaron el nucleo del transfo y casi lo tengo terminado (exepto por el problema mencionado antes) seguire armando las otras 2 placas, cuando lo termine les comentare los resultados

saludos!! y gracias por la info y la ayuda


----------



## 0002

al utilizar el integrado este en su modo puente, debería ser capáz de darle algo así como 7 amperes verdad??... o estoy equivocado...


----------



## Agucasta

Si te referís al consumo, en modo puente sería aproximadamente 6[A] (un poco menos si no se lo usa a máxima potencia) en 8 Ohm siempre. Nunca conectar un amplificador de estos en puente en 4 Ohm porque lo estás exigiendo de más y se quemaría.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

agucasta89 dijo:


> Si te referís al consumo, en modo puente sería aproximadamente 6[A] (un poco menos si no se lo usa a máxima potencia) en 8 Ohm siempre. Nunca conectar un amplificador de estos en puente en 4 Ohm porque lo estás exigiendo de más y se quemaría.
> 
> Saludos.



La razón lógica de por que NO colocar carga de 4Ω a uno de estos en puente es que si hacés tal cosa, cada chip estaría soportando una impedancia de 2Ω, cosa que es imposible, porque cuanto menos impedancia, más corriente "tiene que tragar" el IC, y esa corriente no corre así no más, el circuito acepta una máxima corriente, luego de eso se quema.

En realidad, es posible hacer trabajar un modo puente (TDA7294) con 4 ohms de carga, pero con una tensión de alimentación bien baja y no forzándolo demasiado (no exigirle mucha potencia).
Estas no son palabras mías, de hecho no lo probé así, me lo dijo Cacho... 

Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias por la aclaración Tavo! (intuía que era algo así, pero no lo podía describir científicamente). Supongo que es lo mismo que pasa con los TDA2050, o con cualquier chip que trabaje a 4 u 8 Ohm en _single_, al pasarlo a _bridge_.

Que andes bien


----------



## fas0

hola, una consulta... cuales son las medidas del pcb? calculo que ya debe estar listo para imprimir... pero lo voy a llevar en un pendrive para imprimir en un lugar y no quiero que lo modifiquen ahi.

gracias.


----------



## 0002

gracias por lo de la aclaración, y pues si precisamente pensaba ponerle un parlante de 8 Ohms, con el trafo creo que no tengo problema pues da un amperaje algo cerca del consumo deseado (6A), pero igual creo que no siempre le sacaré máxima potencia... igual gracias


----------



## zebax

zebax dijo:


> mmm al parecer va a ser mi trafo, 2 puentes de diodos diferentes y obtube los mismos resultados (tendre que rebobinarlo) pensaba hacer un sistema con 4 de estos TDA, *el trafo que tengo es de 12 amperios*, sera suficiente?



EDIT: el trafo que tengo no es de 12 amperios, sino de 16, y el error lo encontre en un bobinado mal empalmado que hice, asi que procedere a rebobinarlo quizas esta semana que tenga el tiempo y pienso que con esos 16 amperis 4 placas van a andar bien, o estoy equivocado.

saludos desde medellin colombia


----------



## Tavo

Mmm... 16A??  

Podrías mostrar una foto del transformador, con una regla al lado? (la regla sirve para tener una noción de cuánto mide el núcleo...)

Estoy dudando porque 16A es MUCHA corriente, y no se sobre que tensión estás hablando (en alterna).
De ser así, ese trafo debería tener un núcleo IMPORTANTE... algo así como... 300VA o quizá más todavía... (no hice cuentas )

Saludos.
PS: Solicito unas fotos del trafo, si es posible.


----------



## Agucasta

> 16A??


Qué terrible trafo! Qué envidia. Ahí sí que usaría el 7294 en puente para un lindo _subwoofer_ y un par de 7294 para los "satélites" 
Yo también quiero ver una foto, pero del trafo al lado de tu cabeza, porque debe ser del mismo tamaño jajaja 

Saludos!


----------



## zebax

aqui las fotos del trafo, saludos  ahh y el trafo es de 25 0 25.


----------



## Tavo

Mmm... dudo que ese trafo entregue 25+25 16A... Veo el núcleo algo chico... 

Ese núcleo pareciera de 200VA o por ahí. No lo se precisamente.

Saludos.
PS: Con un trafo de 25-0-25 10A te alcanza perfecto para cuatro módulos TDA7294 en modo simple. Alcanza y bien.
Nunca los cuatro amplificadores juntos van a "drenar" 10A, ni loco.


----------



## zebax

el nucleo mide 5 x 4.5 cm segun un programa de calculo era como de 470 VA.


----------



## Van Malta

hola que tal tavo, 

lei todo el foro y en ningun lado afirman de cuanto tiene que ser el transformador para el proyecto del tda7294 , lei en el datasheet que se alimenta con 50+-, y leo que la mayoria que los hicieron utilizaron 30+- o 38+-, estoy interesado en hacerlo , 
desde ya agradezco tu atencion ,

espero no causarte una molestia saludos!!!!


----------



## zebax

agucasta89 dijo:


> Para 4 Ohm ----------- +-28V 4[A]
> Para 8 Ohm ----------- +-35V 4[A]
> 
> Ya se habló bastante de esto en post anteriores. No hace mal leer lo ya comentado. Es más, creo que es la principal función del foro. Además, de la opción "Buscar".
> Saludos, y bienvenido al Foro!



aqui tienes los valores de la alimentacion


----------



## Agucasta

Me encantó tu sutileza Seba. Es cierto, esas son las tensiones óptimas de alimentación para las configuraciones dadas en los PCB. Anda de una, con muy poca distorsión agregada (yo lo uso con distorsión de pedalera ) y no hace el "pop" al encender/apagar. Está muy bien diseñada la placa, entra todo perfecto, e incluso tiene salida directa a un _fan_ (ventilador) para refrigerar _de ser necesario_.

Así que, Van Malta, espero que no te enojes por no ser Tavo, y contestar igual , pero de todas formas, estamos todos para ayudarte .

Saludos, y suerte con tu proyecto.

PD: ¿Qué parlante/s vas a usar? Yo tengo una caja de 2x12" de 4 Ohm (8 Ohm cada uno, en paralelo) con 1 tweeter piezoeléctrico, y anda muy fuerte.

Agustín


----------



## mnicolau

Van Malta dijo:


> proyecto del tda7294 , lei en el datasheet que se alimenta con 50+-,



Van Malta, lo que leíste ahí es el "Absolute Maximun Raiting", y al lado de esa característica aclara "No signal", es una tensión sólo válida en condiciones especiales pero no de normal funcionamiento, así que no se te ocurra intentar alimentarlo con tensiones cercanas a ese valor.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Van Malta: Ya te respondieron la pregunta, Agustín. Esas son las tensiones óptimas de trabajo para "cuidar" el chip.

Otro pequeño detalle, tratá de no dirigir tus mensajes a personas concretas (cuando preguntes algo), porque como en este caso, yo no soy el único que puede responderte, estamos todos para ayudarnos entre sí.  

Saludos!


----------



## Van Malta

tavo sin palabras veo que te moleste,

mnicolau gracias por aclararme lo del voltaje  muchisimas gracias por tu dedicacion, 

agustin gracias por tu consideracion con respecto a la caja con los parlantes y tu experiencia en el proyecto(por lo que entiendo lo usas para un instrumento es la guitarra electrica? si es asi quiere decir que es bastante fuerte,

zebax voy a utilizar los voltajes que me indicas por cada tipo de carga agradezco tu detalle y atencion.

 les mando un abrazo y ni bien lo tenga armado les cuento!
   saludos!


----------



## zebax

saludos y suerte con el proyecto, dale duro que esta muy bueno.


----------



## Tavo

Van Malta dijo:


> tavo sin palabras veo que te moleste,


NOO!! Para nada! No es molestia responder una pregunta que se. Te lo decía a modo de consejo, porque en el foro, a menos que estés siguiendo una conversación con otro usuario, no acostumbramos a dirigir preguntas a personas en concreto, sino al foro en general, porque cualquiera puede responder nuestra pregunta! (fue tu caso..)

No es molestia, para nada. Era solo un consejo. 

Saludos Van TeConLeche!! (jeje  te cambié el Nick. )


----------



## guilles

Buenas!, estube leyendo que este ampli se puede poner en modo bridge, pero no encontre el diagrama. Alguien que lo tenga a mano lo podria postear? Gracias


----------



## juanchilp

en construya su videorockola esta en modo bridge, Saludos .   http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp300.php


----------



## tatajara

Sino lo tienes que tener en el datasheets

Saludos


----------



## guilles

Muchas gracias Juanchilp !!


----------



## Agucasta

Guilles, tené cuidado con la estática. No toques los TDA mientras el equipo esté encendido porque se queman muy fácil en modo Bridge.

Saludos!


----------



## MAXI2799

Holaaa, bueno arme este amplificador, funciona de maravillaa , estoy muy contento con el mismo, lo que me sucedio es raro.. utilize un disipador mediano, y el FAN , me andubo unas horas y despues al proximo encendido no arranco mas el cooler.. porque puede ser ? se me pudo haber quemado? lo saque de una atx, .. estaba funcionando bastaante bastante rapido.. pero estaba conectado donde debe estarlo.. por eso no veo el porque dejo de funcionar.. gracias y saludos,
Felicitaciones mariano , muy buen PCB


----------



## zebax

lo mas probable es que se halla quemado por que esos ventiladores me imagino que trabajan a 12 v, y en el conector del fan en la plaqueta llegan 20 o 25 voltios, seguro que se quemo, hay que poner una resistencia antes del fan, saludos

edit no llegan 20 o 25 llegan 28 o 35 V.


----------



## MAXI2799

aaaa,,claaro jaj la resistencia de 5w 180 ohm creo .. yo pense que habia que poner o el ventilador o la resistencia , pero supongo que es la resistencia en serie con el positivo del cooler,... que tonto queme el cooler por ese error .. y bueno ya estaa jaja Gracias, 

una pregunta mas, el amplificador con carga de 8 ohm, sin pre.. osea conectado a la salida de una pc que esta preamplificada me da una buena potencia pero nose si seran 50w.. parecen unos 25..puede ser ? lo alimento con fuente partida de 33v, 3A para un solo canal


----------



## zebax

este amplificador necesita preamplificador para funcionar con toda la potencia, y si pudieras aumentarle un par de voltios mas a tu fuente (para que quede en 35) seria mucho mejor

saludos.


----------



## Agucasta

> nose si seran 50w.. parecen unos 25


 veo que tenés muy afilado el "ojímetro" para tus mediciones 

Hiciste las modificaciones de las resistencias necesarias para subir el nivel de ganancia? O tenés las que se pusieron en el PCB del Post 1 sin las modificaciones? Con ese voltaje, tendría que funcionar bien a 8 Ohm. Haciendo las reformas te queda para usar sin preamplificador.

Saludos.



mnicolau dijo:


> Gente, hagan un cambio... la resistencia de 1.5k, la bajan a 1k.
> Con 1,5k la ganancia es de 24[dB] y es justo el límite mínimo de lo recomendado por el datasheet, con 1k sube a 27[dB]. Incluso pueden bajar a 680[Ohm] propuesto por el datasheet y la ganancia pasa a ser 30[dB] aunque es algo alto, en fin... dependerá de la etapa anterior al amplificador.



Esta es una cita del autor del thread, Mnicolau.

Saludos


----------



## MAXI2799

jajaj, es que esto del sonido me gusta muchisimo y bueno escuche equipos de todos los colores jajaj, modifique la resistencia, tiene un poco mas de ganancia , hay una diferencia, pero de todas formas ya me pongo con un buen preampli que hay muchos buenoss, Gracias nuevamente saludoss suerte en sus proyectos


----------



## Agucasta

Es más, yo le puse 2 o 3 resistencias sumadas que me daba algo así como 500 Ohm (es bastante menos que 680 que es el "minimo". Y anda fuertísimo sin pre. Capaz que los parlantes que usas tienen baja SPL.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

agucasta89 dijo:


> Es más, yo le puse 2 o 3 resistencias sumadas que me daba algo así como 500 Ohm (es bastante menos que 680 que es el "minimo". Y anda fuertísimo sin pre. Capaz que los parlantes que usas tienen baja SPL.
> 
> Saludos



En realidad 680[Ω] no es un valor mínimo... lo que especifica el datasheet es que tiene que tener un mínimo de 24[dB] de ganancia, pero no hay problemas en disminuir la resistencia por debajo de los 680[Ω] que propone el data, para aumentar más aún la ganancia.

Saludos


----------



## zebax

yo la resistencia de mi amplificador la tengo en 340 Ohm, y funciona de maravilla


----------



## MAXI2799

listo, le agregue un preamplificador de volumen , EXPLOTA! jajaj.. el SPL de el baffle que uso es 91dB asi que no podia ser eso . saludos y perdonen mis molestias jaja


----------



## Agucasta

Jaja, felicitaciones. Usaste algún pre de acá del foro? Che, 91dB no es mucho, eh? no te creas que es muy bueno por eso 

Saludos


----------



## MAXI2799

jaja, sisi, el gemini PA700 de ricardodeni, es muy bueno y completisimo
 91dB no es mucho pero le tengo mucha confianza a estos baffles, son un regalo de mi viejo y son una joyita jaja yamaha ns-590


----------



## keviin

_Genial! me hice 2 canales, atornillados al mismo disipador, en la resistecia que cambia la ganacia le puse de 680 ohm. 
Segun lo que midio mi viejo me dio 100 wats por canal con una carga de 4 ohm,

Gracias por el PCB._

Si alguno sabe hasta cuantos °C puede trabajar sin problemas le agradesco


----------



## Tavo

keviin dijo:


> Si alguno sabe hasta cuantos °C puede trabajar sin problemas le agradesco


Fijate en la hoja de datos las T° máximas que soporta el chip. Tomá la máxima y dividí por 2 esa cifra. Hasta ahí trabaja cómodo.


----------



## keviin

Tavo dijo:


> Fijate en la hoja de datos las T° máximas que soporta el chip. Tomá la máxima y dividí por 2 esa cifra. Hasta ahí trabaja cómodo.



Joya, ahy me fije y dice 70 la maxima. Lo acabo de medir, sin ventilador alrededor de 35 °C, y con ventilador 27 °C. 
 Y otra pregunta, esta bien que el amplificador de 100 Wats en 4 ohm y con 29V?


----------



## Agucasta

Kevin, te tira 100 Watt en 4Ohm alimentando con 29V? Me parece mucho..


----------



## guillecba

Hola gente, estaba viendo en "Construya su video rockola", el circuito en modo bridge y les quisiera pedir que me expliquen que función cumple la modificación que tiene en la salida con respecto al circuito del datasheet.
Ahí dice que es una red de soel pero no explica mucho y no encontré información al respecto. Les subo las imágenes:

Datasheet:
http://img808.imageshack.us/i/tda7294a.jpg/


Construya su video rockola
http://img710.imageshack.us/i/tda7294b.jpg/

Saludos!


----------



## keviin

agucasta89 dijo:


> Kevin, te tira 100 Watt en 4Ohm alimentando con 29V? Me parece mucho..



Si, a mi tambien me parece mucho, pero mi viejo me lo midio y dio eso. Estaba re contento


----------



## zebax

100 Watt este C.I, mm.. lo dudo mucho, con que lo mides?


----------



## keviin

zebax dijo:


> 100 Watt este C.I, mm.. lo dudo mucho, con que lo mides?



Con unos ciloscopios que tiene mi viejo, y despues hace una cuenta y da eso.
Cuanto tendria que dar?


----------



## zebax

en la hoja de datos se especifica maximo 70 u 80 no lo recuerdo bien, si da 100 watts pero con distorcion del 10% osea mucha distorcion, se escucharia re-feo


----------



## Agucasta

Hola Kevin. Watt RMS continuos, con esa alimentación, tenés entre 60 y 70 (que en la práctica pueden ser incluso menos) en 4 [Ohm]. Ahora, Potencia "Music Power (RMS) IEC268.3 RULES - Dt = 1s (*)" Ahí sí tenés 100 Watt pero con 10% de THD, como dice Zebax. Es muy alta esa distorsión. Con 60-70 Watt, tenés una THD de 0.5%, es alta, pero anda "bien".

Saludos.


----------



## keviin

Agucasta dijo:


> Hola Kevin. Watt RMS continuos, con esa alimentación, tenés entre 60 y 70 (que en la práctica pueden ser incluso menos) en 4 [Ohm]. Ahora, Potencia "Music Power (RMS) IEC268.3 RULES - Dt = 1s (*)" Ahí sí tenés 100 Watt pero con 10% de THD, como dice Zebax. Es muy alta esa distorsión. Con 60-70 Watt, tenés una THD de 0.5%, es alta, pero anda "bien".
> 
> Saludos.



Si, osea yo pense lo mismo. Pero igual con unas buenas cajitas de array suena barbaro, y lo uso para mi cuarto asique mucha rosca no le doy

A y otra cosa que ahora le estoy asiendo es cortarle las frecuencias bajas. Me parece a mi que va a sufrir menos.


----------



## mnicolau

Las potencias que pueden obtener las encuentran en las gráficas del datasheet...



Saludos


----------



## Van Malta

hola querido y estimado mnicolau!  quiero que sepas y sepan que tu proyecto lo hice hace un rato y funciono de una como menciono un colega del foro , la verdad estoy agradecido de que alla tecnicos que publiquen proyectos que son funcionales . te mando un abrazo , lo unico que me queda es experimentar los voltajes de alimentacion por cada carga para sentir cuando tira mas potencia.

 cuando hice la prueba de funcionamiento lo realice con una lampara serie de 25w ,y paso la prueba
previo a esto tenia la entrada a masa y el tester en voltaje en continua para medir que en la salida tenga cero volt ,efectivamente medi cero volt ,
lo probe con señal de radio y un parlante de una impedancia de 16ohms que tenia a mano ,y no hay frituras en la reproduccion.
QUIERO A ACLARAR QUE ME COSTO SEGUIR EL TEMA EN EL FORO PARA HACER LAS CONSULTAS NECESARIAS

 PERO EL QUE VA A REALIZAR EL PROYECTO , EL MUTE Y EL STAN BY VAN PUENTEADOS A "+V"
SINO JAMAS VA A FUNCIONAR!

 me falta probarlo con el parlante de la impedancia correspondiente a la fuente que arme .

pude conseguir un transformador de 18 + 18  vca 6 a

 le puedo poner un carga de 4 ohms ? me entregara toda la potencia?


 desde ya gracias !!!!! saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Hola Van Malta, espero no te enojes que contesto yo en vez de Mnicolau. Con un transformador de 18 + 18 Vca, al rectificar te quedarán alrededor de +-25 [V]. Según el gráfico de alimentación vs potencia, con --25V vas a tener unos 60 Watt con THD de 0.5% o 75 Watt con THD de 10% (asqueroso) si el parlante de salida es de 4 Ohm. Ahora, con ese transformador, y con un parlante de 8 Ohm, la potencia se reduce a 35 - 45 Watt aproximadamente.

Felicitaciones que ya lo hiciste andar por lo menos .

Si lo querés usar con un parlante de 4 Ohm, tratá de tener un transformador de +-29Vdc..

Saludos!


----------



## david2009

yo lo uso con un trafo de +-40 en carga *[CHAT NO]* 8 ohms sera *[CHAT NO]* tira los 110 watt?


----------



## Agucasta

david2009 dijo:


> yo lo uso con un trafo de +-40 en carga d 8 ohms sera q tira los 110 watt?



Amperios?

Muy bueno Tavo lo del blanco jeje


----------



## david2009

6amperes  3 por rama


----------



## bonjovi

Hola mnicolau: el amplificador de 50w anda perfecto, quisiera saber como ponerle un interruptor para prender y apagar el amplificador, y un led para saber si esta prendido o apagado. desde ya muchisimas gracias. Saludos
BonJovi


----------



## Van Malta

hola Agucasta, enojarme? siempre es un placer compartir experiencias , por hay en algun momento manisfeste algun desacuerdo ,pero me gusta la honestidad y me disgusta mucho cuando un tecnico me responde con soberbia,siempre son bienvenidas las palabras de los creen en estos proyectos.

 te mando un abrazo y voy a tener en cuenta lo del trafo!!!
 gracias!
       saludos!


----------



## Agucasta

Bueno Van, yo te decía eso, porque acá acostumbramos a hacer preguntas, sin dedicatorias. Para que el que tenga la respuesta correcta, la comparta con nosotros. Cuando hay una duda específica, con el autor del post, o con algún usuario particular, sí se pregunta a ellos. Pero para dudas generales, (que posiblemente sean las dudas de otras personas) son sin dedicatoria 

Un abrazo, que andes bien!


----------



## zebax

gente, que opinan uds, con alimentacion de +/- 31.5 (63V) en carga de 4 ohm, sera que explota, o bien refirgerado trabajara bien?

saludos! 

ahh les aclaro, es un TDA7293


----------



## Tavo

zebax dijo:


> gente, que opinan uds, con alimentacion de +/- 31.5 (63V) en carga de 4 ohm, sera que explota, o bien refirgerado trabajara bien?
> 
> saludos!
> 
> *ahh les aclaro, es un TDA7293*


Por lo último que aclaraste, quedate tranquilo, que el 7293 se puede alimentar con más tensión que el 7294... 

Podrías poner algunas fotos del chip/ampli ?? 

Saludos!


----------



## zebax

Tavo, saludos, luego te pongo fotos, cuando me consiga una camara, en si el amplificador anda perfecto, como creen que se comporte con bocinas de 10" 120W 8 Ohm, (2 conectados en paralelo para formar una carga de 4Ohm).


----------



## Agucasta

Yo lo tengo así (TDA729*4*) que tiene "menos" potencia, pero con 2 parlantes de 12" de 8 Ohm en paralelo. Sin preamplificador, te digo que suena muy fuerte. Me parece que si tenés un ampli con TDA729*3* bien alimentado, en 4 ohm, con preamplificador, es poco ese combo de 2x10". Es sólo una apreciación mía. Si los parlantes son buenos, van a andar bien, pero si son medios livianitos los vas a reventar seguro..

Saludos!


----------



## juan9219

hola a todos, ya lo lei y compare los datasheets pero de todas formas lo pregunto para sacarme todas las dudas, puedo usar este mismo pcb para el tda7293 con los mismos componentes, saludos a todos y gracias


----------



## zebax

yo lo tengo asi TDA7293 alimentado con +/- 32V y funciona excelente! armalo y nos cuentas los resultados.

saludos


----------



## juan9219

zebax dijo:


> yo lo tengo asi TDA7293 alimentado con +/- 32V y funciona excelente! armalo y nos cuentas los resultados.
> 
> saludos



primero gracias por la respuesta, entonces lo tenes con este mismo pcb con los mismos componentes pero con el 7293?? y segundo, cuanto lo pagaste?? muchas gracias cuando me haga tiempo y termine con los proyectos que estoy me lo armo, por que me gusta mucho. saludos


----------



## zebax

primero esta con los mismos componentes, exepto la resistencia que modifica la ganacia en la entrada. y por lo del precio lo pague el equivalente a $3.5 dolares

armatelo que esta muy bueno.
saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

zebax dijo:


> primero esta con los mismos componentes, exepto la resistencia que modifica la ganacia en la entrada. y por lo del precio lo pague el equivalente a $3.5 dolares
> 
> armatelo que esta muy bueno.
> saludos.



Oye zebax y lo conseguiste original? porque aqui en bogota lo mas economico que lo he conseguido ha sido en 8600 pesos, algo mas de 4 dolares.

Saludos.


----------



## zebax

ferchito dijo:


> Oye zebax y lo conseguiste original? porque aqui en bogota lo mas economico que lo he conseguido ha sido en 8600 pesos, algo mas de 4 dolares.
> 
> Saludos.



si, aqui en medellin, (electronica AVS) que es donde lo consigo, lo adquiero en $6900 y te aseguro que son originales por que los he castigado que da miedo jeje.

saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

zebax dijo:


> si, aqui en medellin, (electronica AVS) que es donde lo consigo, lo adquiero en $6900 y te aseguro que son originales por que los he castigado que da miedo jeje.
> 
> saludos



Que bueno que se consigan mas baratos en medellin, y no los has probado en puente, yo una vez monte 2 TDA7296 en puente y trabajaban muy bien, pero los TDA son del doble de potencia asi que deberian trabajar mucho mejor.


----------



## zebax

en puente no los he probado, pero lo pienso hacer (espero no volarlos cuando lo pruebe) y lo pienso hacer con un adaptador que me encontre en una pagina que me parecio interezante.
 saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

zebax dijo:


> en puente no los he probado, pero lo pienso hacer (espero no volarlos cuando lo pruebe) y lo pienso hacer con un adaptador que me encontre en una pagina que me parecio interezante.
> saludos



Los que he probado en conexion puente son los STK y han funcionado muy bien, pero quisiera probar este TDA7294 en puente para ver por cual me inclino mejor, teniendo en cuenta la fidelidad y el rendimiento.


----------



## juan9219

zebax dijo:


> en puente no los he probado, pero lo pienso hacer (espero no volarlos cuando lo pruebe) y lo pienso hacer con un adaptador que me encontre en una pagina que me parecio interezante.
> saludos



el problema es que en puente (bridge) vas a tener el doble de distorsión, y al mango vas a tener un 20%, 10 de cada uno, y es mucho, fuera de eso, yo tengo 2 tda2050 en bridge y tiran como locos, me tiran un bafle de 15¨ de 150rms a 8ohms y lo tira bien, y el otro tema es que tenes la impedancia mínima de 8ohms creo, por que si no me equivoco este no trabaja a 2ohms en modo simple. surte con la prueba y saludos


----------



## zebax

lo de la THD ya lo sabia, es cierto que se eleva demasido, pero con lo que me dices del 2050 que te mueve un bafle de 15" me dieron mas ganas de probarlo, y sobre lo de la impendancia tambien lo sabia, ya que cada integrado en puente soporta la mitad de la carga del parlante. 8OHM= 4OHM en cada chip.

saludos y suerte


----------



## snowdog

juan9219 dijo:


> el problema es que en puente (bridge) vas a tener el doble de distorsión, y al mango vas a tener un 20%, 10 de cada uno, y es mucho




Del datasheet TDA7294: 

Página 14 

Fig. 27: 150W THD *10%*

Fig. 28: 170W THD *10%*


El fabricante especifica que 150W y 170W son las potencias máximas (página 13).


----------



## juan9219

che viedo y reviendo el pcb, que por cierto esta muy bueno, se me generaron un par de dudas, la primera es por que se usa un capacitor de 4.7mf en la entrada de señal, si eso cortaria un monton los bajos y la otra es por que mariano agrego una resistencia de 150ohms en la entrada de señal, y por ultimo, zebax vos dijiste que le habias cambiado la resistencia de la ganancia, calculo que la de 1.5k, que le pusiste una de 680 para la ganancia original o le pusiste de menos. gracias a todos y saludos, hoy voy  a ver si tienen el integrado en la casa de electronica que tengo cerca y calculo que comprare una resistencia de 1.5k y una de 680 y tambien me dan ganas de probar con un capacitor de 0.47nf pero como tiene un par de modificaciones y comoponentes distintos del circuito original no se que puede pasar. devuelta muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Al revés Juan, mientras mayor el capacitor de entrada, el corte del filtro se hace a menor frecuencia. Acá podés ver las diferencias en las respuestas del filtro de entrada:



En verde la respuesta original del datasheet, en marrón la actual que propone Elektor y con el cambio del capacitor de entrada a 4.7[uF]. Se podría usar 2.2[uF] también, ya que es innecesario llegar tan abajo.

Saludos


----------



## zebax

yo tengo mis placas con una resistencia de 340 OHM y aun así no satura con la entrada de la pc, eso quiere decir que si quiero sacarle la máxima potencia al integrado tengo que bajar mas la resistencia, o usar un pre-amplificador.

saludos y suerte.


----------



## mnicolau

Ahí dejo la versión 2.0 del ampli con el cambio en la R de 1,5[KΩ] que recomendamos reducir y el C de entrada.

Si pasa algún *mod *por el thread, por favor actualizarlo en el 1º post.

Saludos



> Archivos movidos al primer post.


----------



## juan9219

zebax dijo:


> yo tengo mis placas con una resistencia de 340 OHM y aun así no satura con la entrada de la pc, eso quiere decir que si quiero sacarle la máxima potencia al integrado tengo que bajar mas la resistencia, o usar un pre-amplificador.
> 
> saludos y suerte.



gracias por responder, yo iba a poner la de 680 pero me pa que te voy a hacer caso, pero calculo que eso es por la resistencia de 150ohms en la entrada.



mnicolau dijo:


> Al revés Juan, mientras mayor el capacitor de entrada, el corte del filtro se hace a menor frecuencia. Acá podés ver las diferencias en las respuestas del filtro de entrada:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 50292
> 
> En verde la respuesta original del datasheet, en marrón la actual que propone Elektor y con el cambio del capacitor de entrada a 4.7[uF]. Se podría usar 2.2[uF] también, ya que es innecesario llegar tan abajo.
> 
> Saludos


gracias por responder tan rapido mariano, me sirvio de mucho lo que me dijiste, había leído el datasheet al revés. la unica duda que me quedo el la funcion de la resistencia de 150ohms en la entrada de señal. muchas gracias por responder y por tan buenos aportes, saludos


----------



## mnicolau

juan9219 dijo:


> a unica duda que me quedo el la funcion de la resistencia de 150ohms en la entrada de señal. muchas gracias por responder y por tan buenos aportes, saludos



De nada Juan.. la R de 150[Ω] forma un pasa bajos con el capacitor de 2.2[nF], atenuando a partir de 30[Khz] y -3dB a unos 480[Khz]. Desconozco si cumple alguna otra función...

Saludos


----------



## juan9219

mnicolau dijo:


> De nada Juan.. la R de 150[Ω] forma un pasa bajos con el capacitor de 2.2[nF], atenuando a partir de 30[Khz] y -3dB a unos 480[Khz]. Desconozco si cumple alguna otra función...
> 
> Saludos


muchas gracias devuelta, ahora si entiendo lo que hiciste bien, yo pensaba que la R de 150 era para cambiar la impedancia de entrada o por ahi para bajar un poco la potencia de entrada aunque me parecia raro. muy lindo tu pcb, como todos. muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por el comentario. En realidad sí hay algo de atenuación, porque tenés un divisor resistivo con la R de 10K en paralelo, pero la atenuación es mínima. 

Saludos


----------



## juan9219

che tengo una ultima preguntita, estuve leyendo y el tda7293 tiene bootstrap, bootstrap loader y buffer driver. por lo que entiendo yo(que no es mucho) el bootstrap seria un sistema del que tira de un lado y empuja de otro, por lo que trabajaria con voltaje negativo, pero no tengo ni la menor idea de como se conecta o funciona y menos el loader, se que puedo no conectarlo pero me quedo la duda, y por otro lado no entendi cual es la funcion del buffer driver, no entiendo a que le administra o corta corriente. 
gracias y saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

juan9219 dijo:


> che tengo una ultima preguntita, estuve leyendo y el tda7293 tiene bootstrap, bootstrap loader y buffer driver. por lo que entiendo yo(que no es mucho) el bootstrap seria un sistema del que tira de un lado y empuja de otro, por lo que trabajaria con voltaje negativo, pero no tengo ni la menor idea de como se conecta o funciona y menos el loader, se que puedo no conectarlo pero me quedo la duda, y por otro lado no entendi cual es la funcion del buffer driver, no entiendo a que le administra o corta corriente.
> gracias y saludos



Esos pines de los que hablas son los que se utilizan cuando vas a conectar varios módulos en paralelo para manejar cargas de alta potencia, pero con poca impedancia, por ejemplo un woofer de 500w con impedancia de 2ohm. En esa configuracion el primer TDA trabaja como maestro y los demas trabajan como esclavo y solo se utiliza la etapa de potencia en los que trabajaran como esclavos, esos pines son para independizar el control de la etapa de potencia. Ademas estos TDA son muy versatiles pues en la configuracion en paralelo no se necesitan conectar resistencias limitadoras para interconectar las salidas de cada módulo.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

mnicolau dijo:


> ...por favor actualizarlo en el 1º post.


Actualizado y movidos los adjuntos al primer post.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Despues de lidiar unos meses con los clase D ... arme este bicho en 3 hs!! y anduvo de una... y con +=40V ( es lo que habia ) ....
Muy buena tu PCB , Mariano!! 
Unica contra: con un bruto disipador de micro de PC...calienta de lo lindo aun con 10W a la salida.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias nuevamente Cacho 

Antonio, me alegro te sirva el circuito, tu hijo lo va a disfrutar seguramente .

Saludos, un abrazo.


----------



## Cacho

Gracias a vos por subir las actualizaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta

AntonioAA dijo:


> Despues de lidiar unos meses con los clase D ... arme este bicho en 3 hs!! y anduvo de una... y con +=40V ( es lo que habia ) ....
> Muy buena tu PCB , Mariano!!
> Unica contra: con un bruto disipador de micro de PC...calienta de lo lindo aun con 10W a la salida.



Antonio, con +-40V seguro debe calentar como bestia. A cuántos ohm lo conectás? con con +-28V lo tengo en 4 Ohm, y anda de lo más lindo, y casi no calienta (comparando con un TDA2050 o algo así).

Saludos!


----------



## juan9219

el martes me llega el 7293 y lo armo, aunque ya tengo la cesteza de que es trucho, por que me costo 19p, pero bue, la pregunta era ¿alquien sabe como hacerle una luz de peak? quiero saber cuando empiezan a picar, no tanto en este por que no creo que le pueda dar al mango pero si para el par de tdas 2050 que deben vivir picando. saludos a todos y gracias por (por alguna razon) seguir respondiondo y ayudando jaja


----------



## Tavo

Y.. Fijate si le encontrás el aguijón.... Le ponés un globo al lado y cuando se pincha ahí picó..... 

Me causa mucha gracia el "picar" que decís, en realidad lo que se produce es una distorsión (recorte) de la señal por sobre-exitación de entrada... Estaría muy bueno implementar algo así en amps de audio, es muy interesante, un sistema que mantenga la entrada (supongamos) constante a 1Vpp, sin importar la magnitud de entrada...... 
Creo que ya existe..


----------



## juan9219

Tavo dijo:


> Y.. Fijate si le encontrás el aguijón.... Le ponés un globo al lado y cuando se pincha ahí picó.....
> 
> Me causa mucha gracia el "picar" que decís, en realidad lo que se produce es una distorsión (recorte) de la señal por sobre-exitación de entrada... Estaría muy bueno implementar algo así en amps de audio, es muy interesante, un sistema que mantenga la entrada (supongamos) constante a 1Vpp, sin importar la magnitud de entrada......
> Creo que ya existe..



jajajajaj les digo picar, por que se le suele decir asi, de ingles peak, de ahi salio esta picando, no deberia serdificil, ya que cuando empieza a recortar la señal queda lo mas parecido que hay a corriente continua. la verdad que esta bueno por que a veces lo dejamos un rato andando asi y terminamos jodiendo parlantes, si alguien sabe como se arma porfa ayude, si no empiezo a desarmar amplificadores para ver como es


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esto te puede servir, y es muy simple: http://sound.whsites.net/project57.htm


----------



## zebax

ezavalla dijo:


> Esto te puede servir, y es muy simple: http://sound.westhost.com/project57.htm




el circuito se ve interezante, cuando regrese a casa lo mirare con mas detenimiento 

saludos y gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Mando unas fotitos de como quedo el ampli con 7294. Como es "calenton" cuide de poner el ventilador justo debajo de los disipadores y dos generosas entradas/salidas de aire.
El gabinete podran ver que es de PC , que es mi material cercano mas abundante. No se rian muy fuerte.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

los tda 7294 suenan muy bien yo arme un home cnema casero con 7 integrados y realmente suenan muy bien despues adjuntares fotos con semejante disipador debe ser una heladera 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Despues de lidiar unos meses con los clase D ... arme este bicho en 3 hs!! y anduvo de una... y con +=40V ( es lo que habia ) ....
> Muy buena tu PCB , Mariano!!
> Unica contra: con un bruto disipador de micro de PC...calienta de lo lindo aun con 10W a la salida.



mira yo logre hacerlo funcionar a este integrado con 8 omhs de salida en parlante y ralmente funciona muy bien eso si le puse una fuente 35 + 35 y tiene calidad de sonido inigualable


----------



## AntonioAA

Ya se que lo mio es un poco "bruto" ... pero los arme porque tenia el trafo de 40V apilado hace rato en el taller y lo quise aprovechar...

Ya que te hiciste el 7.1... que usas de decodificador? He visto por ahi circuitos sencillos pero no me convencen . Y lo del retardo de las señales traseras no vi nada . 
O tenes un DVD con todas las salidas separadas??

De todos modos este bichito lo voy a usar para biamp , para agudos, no va a necesitar mas de 15/20w, para graves tengo el Clase D de 150.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ya se que lo mio es un poco "bruto" ... pero los arme porque tenia el trafo de 40V apilado hace rato en el taller y lo quise aprovechar...
> 
> Ya que te hiciste el 7.1... que usas de decodificador? He visto por ahi circuitos sencillos pero no me convencen . Y lo del retardo de las señales traseras no vi nada .
> O tenes un DVD con todas las salidas separadas??
> 
> De todos modos este bichito lo voy a usar para biamp , para agudos, no va a necesitar mas de 15/20w, para graves tengo el Clase D de 150.



estimado antonio es 5.1 no uso decodificador utiliso una placa de sonido 5.1 para pc. ya que lo uso en ella o la dvd con salida analoga .....tiene 5 salidas para parlantes centrales de 50 w y un sub.woofer de 150 en bridge  de tranformador utilizo un tranformador viejo de un equipo jvc..de los 90 que tiraba 350w + 350


----------



## SKYFALL

mario mza dijo:


> de tranformador utilizo un tranformador viejo de un equipo jvc..de los 90 que tiraba 350w + 350



No creo que ese transformador "tire" toda esa potencia. Sabe de cuantos VA es el transformador?


----------



## juanchilp

¿ alguien probó con un doblador de tensión para ver si oscila mucho con este integrado ? porque tiene pinta de que soporta una mala regulación de entrada éste integrado. Tengo 6 capacitores de 4700uf para dividirlos en cada carril del doblador de tensión, voy a probar probar que tal funciona y con el doblador de tensión y comento, ¿si alguien ya lo realizó con un doblador de tensión me podría decir cuantos faradios le tendria que colocar para que se escuche "aceptable" ?  desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Agucasta

Hola Juan, yo lo tengo con un transformador de 20VAC 8[A], con un doblador de tensión (el de los colombianos de ConstruyaSuVideoRockola.com ) con 10.000uf por rama, 63V y anda muy bien el ampli. Es más, los 10.000 micro los puse por recomendación, ya que con el doblador hace falta el doble de filtrado que con una fuente simétrica, para rectificar la media onda completa, pero lo probé un día con 4700uF (la mitad) y también andaba aceptable. La única diferencia fue con las frecuencias bajas, que con poco filtrado es como que se recortaba (clipping) un poco, pero con los "casi" 10.000uf por rama  anda de lujo.

Rectificados, me quedan +-28V @ 4[A], excelente para una carga de 4 Ohm. 
Saludos, y animate que anda bárbaro con el doblador. Lo único, usá diodos GRANDES porque calientan.. Y con casi 15.000uf por rama vas a andar más que bien..

Nos vemos!


----------



## juanchilp

gracias aguscasta me sacastes el miedo ya  , ahora con lo que me dijistes si me animo a implementarlo con el doblador de tensión jeje , me salvastes justo tenia esa gran duda si tenia que compensarlo con muchos faradios para que se escuche optimo, entonces le pondré los casi 15000uf para que reproduzca frecuencias bajas mas "limpias" y un filtro pasa bajos, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## SKYFALL

juanchilp dijo:


> ¿ alguien probó con un doblador de tensión para ver si oscila mucho con este integrado ? porque tiene pinta de que soporta una mala regulación de entrada éste integrado. Tengo 6 capacitores de 4700uf para dividirlos en cada carril del doblador de tensión, voy a probar probar que tal funciona y con el doblador de tensión y comento, ¿si alguien ya lo realizó con un doblador de tensión me podría decir cuantos faradios le tendria que colocar para que se escuche "aceptable" ?  desde ya muchas gracias



La verdad no creo que se deba utilizar tremendo TDA con un doblador de tension, pues se desaprovecharia todo el rango dinamico de respuesta del amplificador dado por la insuficiencia de tension para bajas frecuencias que imparte el usar un doblador de tension. En el momento que el TDA necesite de la potencia "aparente" que pudiera llegar a darle ese doblador el mismo comenzará a experimentar un recorte debido a que la tension que provee el doblador no es constante y depende directamente proporcional a la capacitancia en los filtros de fuente y al tao de carga de cada uno, lo cual no es bueno porque comenzara a distorsionar de manera excesiva cuando la tension de alimentacion se vea afectada por las bajas frecuencias.


----------



## Joaquin Giro

ferchito dijo:


> La verdad no creo que se deba utilizar tremendo TDA con un doblador de tension, pues se desaprovecharia todo el rango dinamico de respuesta del amplificador dado por la insuficiencia de tension para bajas frecuencias que imparte el usar un doblador de tension. En el momento que el TDA necesite de la potencia "aparente" que pudiera llegar a darle ese doblador el mismo comenzará a experimentar un recorte debido a que la tension que provee el doblador no es constante y depende directamente proporcional a la capacitancia en los filtros de fuente y al tao de carga de cada uno, lo cual no es bueno porque comenzara a distorsionar de manera excesiva cuando la tension de alimentacion se vea afectada por las bajas frecuencias.



Hola. creo que tienes rason. El doblador de tension es para cuando no hay otra opcion. si tenes un transfo de dos voltajes más y menos y listo


----------



## Agucasta

El mío anda bárbaro, más allá de que la teoría sea (seguro debe ser así) como dice ferchito. "YO" lo _canso_ a palos y anda muy bien con todas las frecuencias (parlantes de rango extendido de 12", 8Ohm, 2 puestos en paralelo para que den 4ohm) y sacude que dá miedo.

Saludos (no es para contradecir a fer que tiene toda la razón, pero yo solo comento que a mí me funciona muy muy bien).

saludos!

PD: Bienvenido al foro Joaquín!


----------



## SKYFALL

Agucasta dijo:


> El mío anda bárbaro, más allá de que la teoría sea (seguro debe ser así) como dice ferchito. "YO" lo _canso_ a palos y anda muy bien con todas las frecuencias (parlantes de rango extendido de 12", 8Ohm, 2 puestos en paralelo para que den 4ohm) y sacude que dá miedo.
> 
> Saludos (no es para contradecir a fer que tiene toda la razón, pero yo solo comento que a mí me funciona muy muy bien).
> 
> saludos!
> 
> PD: Bienvenido al foro Joaquín!



Hola Agua a ti te funciona de manera aceptable debido a las altas capacidades de los condensadores de fuente y a la capacidad de corriente del transformador, que es de 8 Amp. Si el transformador fuera de menos corriente seguro te daria problemas.

Trata de conseguir otro transformador igual y conectalos en serie para que compares los resultados con tu doblador de tension. Te daras cuenta de la diferencia insofacto!

Una vez tambien opte por utilizar un doblador de tension para mi amplificador, pero sorpresa: el transformador era tan solo de 4 Amp y comenzaba a producir una distorsion tan elevada que no podia ni girar a la mitad el volumen. Una vez analizando el problema decidi conectar el multimetro para verificar las tensiones, en reposo la fuente suministraba +/- 40V, luego subia un poco el volumen, se reducia a +/- 32V, al amplificar notas bajas en ese volumen inicial se reducia a +/-28V y al subir el volumen en un 75% el voltaje era apenas de +/- 20V y ahi era cuando sonaba terrible.


----------



## juanchilp

no es por nada pero me inclino a las palabras de agucasta, lo implemento con el doblador de tension y aproximadamente 15000uf por carril y listo, ya que dispongo de tranformador de 24V de 5A que tengo guardado en una caja hace años sin uso y los capacitores para realizar con ellos un solo modulo por la poca potencia del transformador para hacerlo stereo. Desde ya muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios, ¿hace mucho lo tenes andando el amplificador agucasta ? para saber si se puede ir deteriorando con el tiempo jaja


----------



## Agucasta

jaja, yo hace un poco más de 4 meses que lo armé, y debe tener unas 20 hs de uso nada más.. porque está en un baffle pesado y grande que no puedo llevar y traer por todos lados, por lo que uso un TDA2050 en puente con un 10" y un tweeter je.. Pero creo que el deterioro se puede producir por mal cuidado o mala calidad de los componentes.. Los capacitores míos son los comunes.. (o los más baratos jeje)

Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL

juanchilp dijo:


> no es por nada pero me inclino a las palabras de agucasta, lo implemento con el doblador de tension y aproximadamente 15000uf por carril y listo, ya que dispongo de tranformador de 24V de 5A que tengo guardado en una caja hace años sin uso y los capacitores para realizar con ellos un solo modulo por la poca potencia del transformador para hacerlo stereo. Desde ya muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios, ¿hace mucho lo tenes andando el amplificador agucasta ? para saber si se puede ir deteriorando con el tiempo jaja



Compara las diferencias entre tu transformador y el transformador de Aguacasta. Es más potente el de Agua, tal vez a ti no te funcione igual que a él. 

Y si el problema fuese el peso, armate una SMPS de las que construyo mnicolau para alimentar el amplificador.


----------



## juanchilp

y esta bueno para tener encuenta y implementarlo por la experiencia de uno (si me anda mal me voy acordar de vos jaja) , gracias por las respuestas ahora puedo empezar hacerlo y estoy casi seguro que me voy a quedar mas que satisfecho  , Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## juanchilp

hola gente, tengo una duda , tengo 32V en continuidad y quiero poner el cooler de 12V, con solo poner una resistencia de 180 Ohm de 5w , entre el masa y los 32V , ¿ llegaria a tener los 12v para el cooler ?  desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Tenes que saber *el consumo de tu cooler *... algunos andan entre 0,12 y 0,23A , es bastante variable... Fijate la chapa del cooler, si no no dice vas a tener medir.
Suponiendo 0,20A : 
tienen que caer 20 V en la resistencia , la cual deberia ser de 20/0,2= 100 Ohms y disiparia : 20x0,2=4W


----------



## juanchilp

gracias antonio, el cooler dice q*UE* tiene 0.17A, supongo que con una resistencia de 100 Ohms como tu dices me va ir bien, gracias por la explicación y por hacerme la cuenta


----------



## yoelmauri

Pregunta.. cuando calculo los amper de la fuente.. ya saque de cuantos watts quiero la misma.. tengo que dividir por el voltaje de una rama o de las 2. Supongamos que calcule que necesito una fuente de 100w y alimentacion de 30v+30v. Tengo que hacer 100/30 o 100/60? Graciass


----------



## dreamstarget

Hola les cuento que ya hice mi amp de 300w con los tda7294 en bridge (el de la pagina de rockolas), lo probe y funciono, con algunos problemas: al principio le coloque un transformador sony de los dos que tengo que resulto no ser exactamente igual al otro pues este bota 16v y el otro 19v(no se si con los dos aunque sean un poco diferentes se puede hacer lo de aumentar la corriente). Primero me di cuenta que el ventilador mete ruido, cuando lo desconecto este se va, pero lo conecte en seguida para evitar calentmiento. Bueno el transf de 16v ac al subirle tan solo un poco de volumen ya distorconaba, entonces lo cambie por el de 19v ac y ya permitia subirle mucho mas pero igual distorciona al llegar a un nivel de volumen que es duro pero no tanto.
Me di cuenta que suenan muchos brillos por lo que me tocara hacer la etaba de pre con EQ, pero eso lo dejo para mas tarde. Tambien pasa que al encender suena un ruido refeo, como cuando uno mueve un cable dañado a alto volumen(me preocupa que afecte los parlantes).Por favor  que solucion hay para cada una de estas cosas, gracias
Un video de este:


----------



## zebax

gente tengo una consulta, tengo 31 0 31 Vdc, puedo alimentar el TDA7294 en 4 OHM con estos voltajes?


----------



## zopilote

zebax dijo:


> gente tengo una consulta, tengo 31 0 31 Vdc, puedo alimentar el TDA7294 en 4 OHM con estos voltajes?


 No existe inconvenientes que te lo impidan, solo usalo estas dentro de rango de funcionamiento.


----------



## dreamstarget

Les sigo comentando mi experiencia con el bridge, despues de los problemas que tube, encontre un tranformador por ahi tirado bien grandote, y lo destripe y con eso hice uno de 18 0 18 a 8A, el transf no tenia el calibre para los 8A asi que tome 3 hilos en vez de uno, los uni al final (al principio pense que tal vez iba a tener problemas de desfaces de los voltajes o algo asi, algo de mi logica ilogica, pero todo funciono bien), o sorpresa cuando conecto too de nuevo y aunque ya dejaba subir mas el volumen habia cierta distorcion molesta, asi que ya estaba que estripaba todo con un martillo, pero depronto deje por descuido un conector de un parlante flojo y todo sono mucho mejor, y asi me di cuenta de mi gran idiotes!!, resulta que como es en bridge no hay tierra en comun para los parlantes ya que se alimenta con potencia por ambos lados del parlante (no se si este bien mi explicacion) y resulta que yo habia colocado al final del cable de los parlantes una bornera que saque de un equipo de sonido viejo para conectar y desconectar mas facil los parlantes, pues como todos saben esas borneras tienen los negativos conectados en comun, lo que me estaba haciendo un corto entre uno de los lados de cada parlante!!  por eso la distorcion, asi que tome el cortauñas me deshice de esa union, y la claridad vino a mi. A esto añado que tal vez no me era necesario rearmar un transformador y depronto me habria servido conel que estaba probando al principio (rearmar un transformador con los mismos cables retorcidos y del calibre que no es y acomodarlo para que de es bastante tedioso), mas tarde les cuento cuano pruebe el anterior transformador. Ahora me faltan 3 cosas; eliminar el ruido del ventilador  que se cuela, hacer un pre con tonos porque asi nomas mis cabinas suenan demasiado brillantes (agudos),meter todo en una caja. A veces uno se mata por unas bobadas! dure un dia de trasnocho y un dia sin dormir todo mayormente por un cable que ni era del circuito! Ojala  no me haya estendido mucho, si he de moderar los comentarios porfa me avisan, subire fotos mas adelante cuando este contento con el resulado final.... gracias ah me di cuenta que el tercer tda7294 calienta mucho mas que los otros, no se que sera, voy a revisar pistas.. hasta la proxima...



zebax dijo:


> gente tengo una consulta, tengo 31 0 31 Vdc, puedo alimentar el TDA7294 en 4 OHM con estos voltajes?



Si, con tal que no pases de 40 voltios continuos segun el datasheet esta bien


----------



## edusosa

La verdad que excelente tu trabajo mnicolau , muy prolijo, muy profesional, te felicito! . 

Arme hace bastante el pcb que trae la datasheet (una porquería la verdad, el mute y el standby nunca me anduvieron, el integrado quedo del lado del cobre y fue difícil soldarlo) no tenia nada de experiencia con amplificadores pero para empezar fue algo. La fuente (rectificadora simple 1 puente de diodos, 2 cap de 4700uf) la calcule para 36v (Un conocido me hizo el trafo, +-36V 4A) pero bueno en fin, lo probé nunca anduvo, resignado lo deje tirado ahí.  
Hace poco lo encontré y lo agarre de nuevo, anduvo, tenia problemas de soldadura en el integrado, pero igual calienta demasiado y tiene un disipador considerable creo yo (Estoy usando un parlante de un equipo de audio que se quemo, es de 6 ohms) Con el tema del sonido, en cuanto a la calidad y a la potencia la verdad que me sorprende, con 36v y 6 ohms realmente suena muy bien, pero el problema es la temperatura del integrado. Igual ahora que encontré tu tremendo pcb voy a armarlo bien con ese diseño y aparte así puedo usar el mute y standBy(te agradezco por haberlo compartido).

Tengo un par de dudas y consultas ,
¿Con el trafo y la fuente de +-36v 4A se aguantara hacerlo estéreo?  Usaria parlantes de 15'de 8 ohms con drivers para cada uno. 

Tengo pensado también hacerle un preamplificador : Preamplificador con triple tono, micro y linea mezclada. 
¿Con la fuente que tengo podre sacarle los 15v que necesita o me conviene mas usarlo con un trafo común de 12v, andará?

Muchas gracias por su tiempo, espero poder ayudar en este grandioso sitio.
Saludos!


----------



## zebax

edusosa dijo:


> La verdad que excelente tu trabajo mnicolau , muy prolijo, muy profesional, te felicito! .
> 
> Arme hace bastante el pcb que trae la datasheet (una porquería la verdad, el mute y el standby nunca me anduvieron, el integrado quedo del lado del cobre y fue difícil soldarlo) no tenia nada de experiencia con amplificadores pero para empezar fue algo. La fuente (rectificadora simple 1 puente de diodos, 2 cap de 4700uf) la calcule para 36v (Un conocido me hizo el trafo, +-36V 4A) pero bueno en fin, lo probé nunca anduvo, resignado lo deje tirado ahí.
> Hace poco lo encontré y lo agarre de nuevo, anduvo, tenia problemas de soldadura en el integrado, pero igual calienta demasiado y tiene un disipador considerable creo yo (Estoy usando un parlante de un equipo de audio que se quemo, es de 6 ohms) Con el tema del sonido, en cuanto a la calidad y a la potencia la verdad que me sorprende, con 36v y 6 ohms realmente suena muy bien, pero el problema es la temperatura del integrado. Igual ahora que encontré tu tremendo pcb voy a armarlo bien con ese diseño y aparte así puedo usar el mute y standBy(te agradezco por haberlo compartido).
> 
> Tengo un par de dudas y consultas ,
> ¿Con el trafo y la fuente de +-36v 4A se aguantara hacerlo estéreo?  Usaria parlantes de 15'de 8 ohms con drivers para cada uno.
> 
> Tengo pensado también hacerle un preamplificador : Preamplificador con triple tono, micro y linea mezclada.
> ¿Con la fuente que tengo podre sacarle los 15v que necesita o me conviene mas usarlo con un trafo común de 12v, andará?
> 
> Muchas gracias por su tiempo, espero poder ayudar en este grandioso sitio.
> Saludos!



Hola Edusosa Bienvenido al foro, con la fuente de la que dispones te alcanzaria para una sola placa, para hacerlo estereo como minimo un trafo de 5A (recomendado 6A), con esos parlantes vas a andar bien, y sobre lo del trafo para el pre-amplificador, si encuentras la forma de reducirlo a esa tension, vas a andar bien.

saludos


----------



## edusosa

zebax dijo:


> Hola Edusosa Bienvenido al foro, con la fuente de la que dispones te alcanzaria para una sola placa, para hacerlo estereo como minimo un trafo de 5A (recomendado 6A), con esos parlantes vas a andar bien, y sobre lo del trafo para el pre-amplificador, si encuentras la forma de reducirlo a esa tension, vas a andar bien.
> 
> saludos



Gracias zebax , voy a ver que hago. Cuando termine de hacerla le saco unas fotos y las subo. 
Saludos!


----------



## pkuhn

hola te pregunto vos no tenes la fuente swich de esa que sale en el video de tu ampli ??

aa y te frelicito por tu ampli esta muy bueno y anda muy b*IE*n "" te mereces unos :

saludos!!


----------



## mnicolau

Edusosa, pkuhn, bienvenidos al foro y gracias por el comentario.

La SMPS que sale en el video está en este link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/

Saludos


----------



## pkuhn

si al ampli con tda  en vez de ponerle capacitorees de 10uf x 50v le pongo de 35v le afecta en algo?

perdon era con el tda 7294 

me habia olvidado de ponerle el numero


----------



## zebax

pkuhn dijo:


> si al ampli con tda  en vez de ponerle capacitorees de 10uf x 50v le pongo de 35v le afecta en algo?
> 
> perdon era con el tda 7294
> 
> me habia olvidado de ponerle el numero



hola pkuhn, el voltaje en los capacitores no varia nada, siempre y cuando sean de los mismos uF. saludos


----------



## pkuhn

pero que funcion cumplen esos capacitores en el circuito ?

se pueden alimentar dos de estos amplificadores con la misma fuente ??


----------



## zebax

pkuhn dijo:


> pero que funcion cumplen esos capacitores en el circuito ?
> 
> se pueden alimentar dos de estos amplificadores con la misma fuente ??



siempre y cuando la fuente pueda drenar todos los amperes y tenga unos buenos filtros si se puede, de hecho yo tengo 2 placas a una misma fuente y anda excelente 

saludos


----------



## pkuhn

y tenes la fuente con la qe lo alimentas???

si podes subila ....


----------



## 0002

edusosa dijo:


> con 36v y 6 ohms realmente suena muy bien, pero el problema es la temperatura del integrado.



Bienvenido edusosa, en cuanto a lo de la temperatura, creo haber visto en algún lado del post que el problema es que con esos ±36V, la impedancia mínima es 8Ω, espero que mnicolau corriga si estoy mal . 

Saludos.


----------



## pkuhn

zebax   tenes el pcb o el esquema de la fuente que utilizas para alimentar los dos amplificadores ?


----------



## zebax

pkuhn dijo:


> zebax   tenes el pcb o el esquema de la fuente que utilizas para alimentar los dos amplificadores ?



Hola, te adjunto el diagrama de la fuente con la que tengo alimentadas las placas, :aprobacion :
saludos

el puente que tengo en estos momentos es de 15 amperios, (pero creo que debe de ser de mas para alimentar las 2 placas) y los fusibles son de 2.A, de paso.... que opinan de la fuente, esta bien? sigueren mejoras?  

saludos


----------



## edusosa

zebax dijo:


> Hola, te adjunto el diagrama de la fuente con la que tengo alimentadas las placas, :aprobacion :
> saludos
> 
> el puente que tengo en estos momentos es de 15 amperios, (pero creo que debe de ser de mas para alimentar las 2 placas) y los fusibles son de 2.A, de paso.... que opinan de la fuente, esta bien? sigueren mejoras?
> 
> saludos



Por lo que tengo entendido es mejor en lo posible para sonido en vez de el puente de diodos ya integrado hacerlo con los diodos por separado y ponerle en paralelo un capacitor de 100nf, que supuestamente sirven para eliminar ruidos de RF (si no estoy en lo cierto que alguien me corrija porfavor). Acá dejo el modelo de fuente que arme hace un ratito a las apuradas (las pistas están a 90 todas creo jaja, lo hice rápido para probar el programa que nunca lo había usado).  Saludos .


----------



## Diego German

heee che  por ser tu primera vez con el programa  .. una cosa en el diagrama que subiste estan todas las pistas en corto ademas estan muy finas deberian ser mas gruesas para que conduscan mas corriente  ..

Ahi te adjunto una fuente que diseñe con salidas auxiliares para pre de +-15 volts.. 
Y otra sin salidas auxiliares ..

saludos...


----------



## edusosa

Diego German dijo:


> heee che  por ser tu primera vez con el programa  .. una cosa en el diagrama que subiste estan todas las pistas en corto ademas estan muy finas deberian ser mas gruesas para que conduscan mas corriente  ..
> 
> Ahi te adjunto una fuente que diseñe con salidas auxiliares para pre de +-15 volts..
> Y otra sin salidas auxiliares ..
> 
> saludos...



Las pistas no las sabia engrosar, y las conecciones pensé que se iba a entender la idea nomas  . La fuente que subiste es justo lo que necesitaba porque iba a hacerle el preamplificador que lleva +-15v .
¿Las resistencias de 3.3k 1W para que son?, ¿Esos capacitores de 100nf son los que se usan para atenuar el "ruido" del puente de diodos no? ¿Las resistencias de la plaqueta de 15v son de 10Ω? . 
En el pcb de la fuente sola, usaste dos componentes que creo que son capacitores que no tienen valor, de cuanto son ?. 
Gracias por la fuente,  Saludos .


----------



## Diego German

edusosa dijo:


> Las pistas no las sabia engrosar, y las conecciones pensé que se iba a entender la idea nomas  . La fuente que subiste es justo lo que necesitaba porque iba a hacerle el preamplificador que lleva +-15v .
> ¿Las resistencias de 3.3k 1W para que son?, ¿Esos capacitores de 100nf son los que se usan para atenuar el "ruido" del puente de diodos no? ¿Las resistencias de la plaqueta de 15v son de 10Ω? .
> En el pcb de la fuente sola, usaste dos componentes que creo que son capacitores que no tienen valor, de cuanto son ?.
> Gracias por la fuente,  Saludos .



Ok ok 

Las resistencias de 3.3k 1w son para descargar los capacitores de la fuente si queres las pones si no no  
Los capacitores si son para atenuar el ruido proveniente de la fuente o del amplificador 
Si las resistencias son de 10Ω son para limitar la corriente 
En la fuente que no tiene salida auxiliar esos dos componentes son diodos emisores de luz (LED) solo indican cuando la fuente esta conectada o cuando no 

saludos...


----------



## edusosa

Diego German dijo:


> Ok ok
> 
> Las resistencias de 3.3k 1w son para descargar los capacitores de la fuente si queres las pones si no no
> Los capacitores si son para atenuar el ruido proveniente de la fuente o del amplificador
> Si las resistencias son de 10Ω son para limitar la corriente
> En la fuente que no tiene salida auxiliar esos dos componentes son diodos emisores de luz (LED) solo indican cuando la fuente esta conectada o cuando no
> 
> saludos...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta Diego German, dejo un tema que cree con el asunto de la fuente esta(asi no sigo desvirtuando el tema de este post) ahí esta el pcb que arme con lo que fui juntando:
[Ayuda] Fuente partida rectificadora con salida Aux +- 15v. 

Espero que puedan ayudarme, muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## dreamstarget

dreamstarget dijo:


> Les sigo comentando mi experiencia con el bridge, despues de los problemas que tube, encontre un tranformador por ahi tirado bien grandote, y lo destripe y con eso hice uno de 18 0 18 a 8A, el transf no tenia el calibre para los 8A asi que tome 3 hilos en vez de uno, los uni al final (al principio pense que tal vez iba a tener problemas de desfaces de los voltajes o algo asi, algo de mi logica ilogica, pero todo funciono bien), o sorpresa cuando conecto too de nuevo y aunque ya dejaba subir mas el volumen habia cierta distorcion molesta, asi que ya estaba que estripaba todo con un martillo, pero depronto deje por descuido un conector de un parlante flojo y todo sono mucho mejor, y asi me di cuenta de mi gran idiotes!!, resulta que como es en bridge no hay tierra en comun para los parlantes ya que se alimenta con potencia por ambos lados del parlante (no se si este bien mi explicacion) y resulta que yo habia colocado al final del cable de los parlantes una bornera que saque de un equipo de sonido viejo para conectar y desconectar mas facil los parlantes, pues como todos saben esas borneras tienen los negativos conectados en comun, lo que me estaba haciendo un corto entre uno de los lados de cada parlante!!  por eso la distorcion, asi que tome el cortauñas me deshice de esa union, y la claridad vino a mi. A esto añado que tal vez no me era necesario rearmar un transformador y depronto me habria servido conel que estaba probando al principio (rearmar un transformador con los mismos cables retorcidos y del calibre que no es y acomodarlo para que de es bastante tedioso), mas tarde les cuento cuano pruebe el anterior transformador. Ahora me faltan 3 cosas; eliminar el ruido del ventilador  que se cuela, hacer un pre con tonos porque asi nomas mis cabinas suenan demasiado brillantes (agudos),meter todo en una caja. A veces uno se mata por unas bobadas! dure un dia de trasnocho y un dia sin dormir todo mayormente por un cable que ni era del circuito! Ojala  no me haya estendido mucho, si he de moderar los comentarios porfa me avisan, subire fotos mas adelante cuando este contento con el resulado final.... gracias ah me di cuenta que el tercer tda7294 calienta mucho mas que los otros, no se que sera, voy a revisar pistas.. hasta la proxima...
> 
> 
> 
> Si, con tal que no pases de 40 voltios continuos segun el datasheet esta bien



Bueno, el amplificador resulto que metia mucho ruido agudo , de intereferencia supongo, con el transformador que tenia sony asi que use de nuevo el que arme y se fue casi todo el ruido, asi que es porque el transformador sony no tenia la suficiente corriente, el que arme esta diseñado para enviar hasta 8A y con ese todo fue mucho mejor. Para quitar el ruido del ventilador coloque un condensador de 220mf electrolitico en paralelo al ventilador y se quito totalmente. Sin embargo el ruido agudo de fondo aumenta cuando le subo mucho el volumen al amplificador, pero pienso que es porque aun no he puesto las tierras y el chasis, ademas que mis cabinas reproducen muchos brillos asi que esto incrementa la sensacion de ese ruido. 

Despues arme el Pre de linea y Mic con EQ de Tupolev con la idea de que al colocarlo y tener control de la ecualizacion tambien se baje un poco el ruido y asi fue, pues ya le colocaba mas medios y bajos y no tanto brillo asi que no se persive tanto este, ya es debil, pero yo que soy tan delicado con el buen sonido au lo escucho un poco pero ya es bastante leve, no molesta, aun falta la tierra y el chasis, asi que estoy seguro se ira mas aun.

Resulta que me di cuenta que un lado sonaba mas duro que el otro con una cancion grabada en mono (los dos canales suenan exactamente igual); probe cada entrada subiendo y bajando el volumen, balanceandolo y nada, dejaba todo el balance hacia la izquierda y ahi conectaba un bafle y escuchaba, luego balanceaba hacia la derecha y desconectada y conectaba el mismo bafle a ese lado y definitivamente este sonaba mas pasito, asi que me di cuenta que era la potencia del lado derecho. depronto algun tda estaba medio dañado (curiosamente era el que calentaba mas), entonces apague todo y intercambien los tda , los del lado derecho al izquierdo y viceversa, prendi y puffffff casi se me incendia mi habitacion, jejejeje se tostaron los tda y se rajan de una! y les sale el liquido negro como hablan en todo lado!, no se que hice mal, me fije que todo estubiera correcto, no habia cortos jhmmmm ni idea...

Fui y compre mas tda y fucibles que tambien se quemaron,antes de todo limpie bien la placa por debajo , le pase cepillo, thiner etc para evitar que si algun pedacito de cable o suciedad que hubiera ocacionado el corto desapareciera. Monte dos nuevos tda y ningun problemahabia dejado dos de los viejos, y uno pufffff otra vez, me asuste pero los bueno seguian sin calentarse ni nada, quite el quemado y coloque otro nuevo y todo bien, quedaron un tda viejo que soporto el primer quemonazo, y 3 nuevos, y luego conecte todo junto con el pre, y ahora si todo anda mucho mejor, igual potencia en ambos lados, ahora estoy metiendo todo en la caja, bastante hechiza por cierto, ya montare fotos, y al final mostrare mi producto, si todo sale como espero, gracias...

No me aguante y subo algunas fotos, ya sin ruido!!! falta todavia para un producto terminado, pero la verdad, la parte de la caja o chasis, panel frontal etc, es lo que mas jartera me da hacer


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

dream target te hago una pregunta ... ese el ampli que sale en contruya su video rockola??


----------



## dreamstarget

mario mza dijo:


> dream target te hago una pregunta ... ese el ampli que sale en contruya su video rockola??



hola Mario, si es exactamente ese, muy bueno!!


----------



## edusosa

Hola gente!, hace rato que tenia ganas de amar el ampli de nicolau, primero el método de la plancha me salio malisimamente mal en los 4 bordes de la plaqueta, las pistas están medias comidas pero bueno, eso no debería ser problema. El problema que tengo ahora es que me hace un zumbido fuertisimo, y la música se escucha de fondo, cuando desconecto el trafo de 220 se corta el zumbido y suena normal, pensé que por ahí era el capacitor de 2.2nf que es cerámico, yo puse uno de poliester creo (tube andando el trafo i la fuente con otro tda y andaba perfecto). Otro problema que tengo, el stby o el mute andan, uno de los dos, no me fije bien cual era, pero 1 me funciona, se corta la música i el zumbido pero el otro lo prendo y lo apago y nada. Les dejo un par de fotos que saque para que puedan ayudarme si se puede, desde ya muchas gracias

Edit: Recien conecte el ampli al celular para probar por ultima vez i anda perfecto, y sin entrada no se escucha ningun sonido ni zumbido, lo conecto a la notebook i hace un zumbido tremendo :S .


----------



## juanchilp

edusosa dijo:


> Hola gente!, hace rato que tenia ganas de amar el ampli de nicolau, primero el método de la plancha me salio malisimamente mal en los 4 bordes de la plaqueta, las pistas están medias comidas pero bueno, eso no debería ser problema. El problema que tengo ahora es que me hace un zumbido fuertisimo, y la música se escucha de fondo, cuando desconecto el trafo de 220 se corta el zumbido y suena normal, pensé que por ahí era el capacitor de 2.2nf que es cerámico, yo puse uno de poliester creo (tube andando el trafo i la fuente con otro tda y andaba perfecto). Otro problema que tengo, el stby o el mute andan, uno de los dos, no me fije bien cual era, pero 1 me funciona, se corta la música i el zumbido pero el otro lo prendo y lo apago y nada. Les dejo un par de fotos que saque para que puedan ayudarme si se puede, desde ya muchas gracias
> 
> Edit: Recien conecte el ampli al celular para probar por ultima vez i anda perfecto, y sin entrada no se escucha ningun sonido ni zumbido, lo conecto a la notebook i hace un zumbido tremendo :S .



ese tema fue explicado muchas veces, para hacerte una conclucion del problema radica entre el masa de la fuente de la computadora y el del amplificador. En el celular o mp3 no vas a tener ese problema.


----------



## edusosa

juanchilp dijo:


> ese tema fue explicado muchas veces, para hacerte una conclucion del problema radica entre el masa de la fuente de la computadora y el del amplificador. En el celular o mp3 no vas a tener ese problema.



Te juro que mire dos veces las 27 paginas y no lei nada de eso  . Tenia conectado un plug estereo y yo lo estaba usando mono, me di cuenta que eso no era cuando lo cambie y sigue zumbando. Me decis qe es problema entre la masa de la compu y del amplificador, que tengo que hacer, porque la verdad que ni idea, gracias


----------



## gasnalu

Fijate en el filtrado de la fuente, y si no funciona reemplaza el TDA


----------



## Martincl

gracias Mnicolau por la data del ampli con el tda7294, justo tenia dos integrados de estos y el diseño de la placa funciona perfecto, un abrazo!


----------



## mnicolau

Martincl dijo:


> gracias Mnicolau por la data del ampli con el tda7294, justo tenia dos integrados de estos y el diseño de la placa funciona perfecto, un abrazo!



De nada, gracias por comentar Martín 

Saludos


----------



## edusosa

gasnalu dijo:


> Fijate en el filtrado de la fuente, y si no funciona reemplaza el TDA



La fuente me andaba joya con otra plaqueta echa con el mismo integrado, y el tda no es, ya lo reemplaze, nose que hacerle 

Edit: Es la fuente de la pc, recien descubri que desenchufando la pc y usando con la bateria sola anda perfecto el amplificador :S .


----------



## juanchilp

edusosa hay soluciones a tu problema según tengo entendido, es cambiar la fuente de pc o una mejor opción filtrarla mejor y unificar masa en un punto especifico para ir chequeando si mejora o no el problema, en el foro hay personas que lo pudieron solucionar de esa manera, yo te digo lo que me recomendaron cuando me paso lo mismo que a vos, pero en la practica no lo eh probado y lo resolvi poniendole un pre-amplificador y pasandole señal de otro lugar que no sea de la PC que tiene el problema ese. Espero haberte horientado un poco, pero no me acuerdo a donde fue mensionado , pero se hablo en muchos , estoy casi seguro que uno fue en el otro tema de mariano del tda2050/30/40 pero son muchas paginas para ver je , Saludos y suerte con eso


----------



## dreamstarget

edusosa dijo:


> La fuente me andaba joya con otra plaqueta echa con el mismo integrado, y el tda no es, ya lo reemplaze, nose que hacerle
> 
> Edit: Es la fuente de la pc, recien descubri que desenchufando la pc y usando con la bateria sola anda perfecto el amplificador :S .



Hola Edusosa, a mi me pasaba en el sonido para mi "estudio de grababcion" que estaban mal conectados la fase el neutro y la tierra que salida de la pared, buscare algun esquema que diga la posicion correcta para colocarlo, cuando lo hice bien se fue un ruido molesticimo de fondo que se escuchaba en el pc


----------



## edusosa

Solucione el problema! , le puse un cable mallado con doble masa en la entrada de audio y ahora anda genial , tenia puesto un cable común de parlante. Me anda genial el ampli, 0 ruido y distorsion, ahora estoy terminando de hacer una fuente con una salida auxiliar para un pre, ni bien termine subo fotos. Muchas gracias a todos los que ayudaron


----------



## Chris

Hola amigos del foro mi pregunta es si haciendo dos placas de las que publico minicolau al inicio para hacerme en ampli estereo. Usando un transformador de 24v 5A y el doblador de construyasuvideorockola funcionaria bien.....?????


----------



## Diego German

Chris dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro mi pregunta es si haciendo dos placas de las que publico minicolau al inicio para hacerme en ampli estereo. Usando un transformador de 24v 5A y el doblador de construyasuvideorockola funcionaria bien.....?????


Hola criss claro que te funciona pero deberas agregar mas capacidad de filtrado el doble exactamente 

saludos...


----------



## Chris

Gracias diego que bueno saber que en el foro si hay gente de Ecuador gracias por la aclaracion osea que deberia usar dos capacitores de 4700 en el lugar donde va uno osea en total 4 capacitores y otra duda crees que funcionen bien las dos placas con ese amperaje???..


----------



## tatajara

Yo diría que si, fíjate igual en el datasheets del IC que ahí están todos sus datos
Saludos tatajara


----------



## Chris

ok gracias tatajara perdon por tantas preguntas otra duda es que tal sonido tiene queria usarlo para pequeñas fiestas que tal iria???


----------



## Diego German

Chris dijo:


> Gracias diego que bueno saber que en el foro si hay gente de Ecuador gracias por la aclaracion osea que deberia usar dos capacitores de 4700 en el lugar donde va uno osea en total 4 capacitores y otra duda crees que funcionen bien las dos placas con ese amperaje???..



Si aqui estamos  
Si coloca 2 por rama es suficiente aparte ponle unos 2 ceramicos de 100nf por rama para filtrar el ruido y listo .. 

saludos...


----------



## tatajara

> ok gracias tatajara perdon por tantas preguntas otra duda es que tal sonido tiene queria usarlo para pequeñas fiestas que tal iria??


No hay problemas 
Es muy lindo ampli y por lo que se cuenta y habla en el foro suena bastante lindo así que dale para adelante nomas jeje
Saludos


----------



## Chris

muchas gracias tatajara y diego voy a realizarlo y subire fotos de como va solo espero que con esos 5A tenga un buen bajeo sin que distorcione..........
Gracias


----------



## tatajara

No de nada 
Te fijaste en el datasheets por las dudas?
Saludos


----------



## Chris

Si me fije pero pot ahi escuche que a mas amperes bajos mas pronunciados espero usarlo con 2 wofers de 10"


----------



## tatajara

sisi cuando el amplificador consume lo que a él le hace falta por decirlo de alguna manera se escuchan mejor 
Saludos


----------



## Chris

bueno lo armare con ese trafo a ver que pasa y si me falta pue sme tocara conseguirme otro transformador de todas maneras gracias por las aclaraciones.......


----------



## Chris

lamentablemente en la cuidad donde vivo no he podido encontrar el integrado almenos en mi zona asi que me he decidido por armar un tda 2050 estereo funciono muy bien...dejare el 7294 para el futuro..


----------



## Diego German

Chris dijo:


> lamentablemente en la cuidad donde vivo no he podido encontrar el integrado almenos en mi zona asi que me he decidido por armar un tda 2050 estereo funciono muy bien...dejare el 7294 para el futuro..


Hola chris de que parte eres por que yo aca en  Loja lo encontre sin problema nomas que a casi 5 dolares cada uno pero lo bueno es que son originales 

saludos...


----------



## Chris

imaginate amigo diego estoy en la capital en pleno sur pero, no en una de las tienda de electronica mas conocidad por aca ni si quiera los conocen espero que la otra semana pueda salir a buscarlos a la zona de la basilica...


----------



## gnry

que tal foro, ya tengo hecha la placa creen que con un transfo de 24V 5A ande bien? aclaro falta hacerle la fuente pero quiero ver si me pueden ayudar si puedo usar ese transfo, de antemano gracias foro!


----------



## Tavo

gnry dijo:


> que tal foro, ya tengo hecha la placa creen que con un transfo de 24V 5A ande bien? aclaro falta hacerle la fuente pero quiero ver si me pueden ayudar si puedo usar ese transfo, de antemano gracias foro!


Este amplificador se alimenta de fuente *simétrica.* Así que, si ese transformador es de bobinado simple *no te va a servir*, a menos que hagas un doblador de tensión.

Saludos.


----------



## Rambo

Hola masters, ando con ganas de fabricar este ampli, por lo que vi en otros lados iva a armar por decirlo de una forma dos placas identicas como esta para hacer con cada una un canal, y me agarran dudas sobre la fuente, yo pensaba usar un trafo de 32v con puno medio para que rectificado me de 50v, o sea -+25 v si no le erro, por 5 amperes. ¿con esta fuente andaria bien? y ¿que parlantes le van de 4 o 8 ohms.?
Despues cuando pedi precio por el trafo, que me dijeron $150, por el trafo antes menciaonado,, pero me preguntaron, 5 amperes por rrama o en total, (si no me equivoco), y me perdi un poco ai,, asi que agradeceria mucho culalquiera que me aclare esta duda y si no que me digan directamente que trafo le va y por cuantos amperes. bueno ante todo agradezco mucho que me aclaren esta duda,, 

Pd: necesito armarme de un equipo piola para molestar a puro heaby metal al de arriva que escucha musica pop y canta y muyy mal,, jajaja,, ojala nunca les pase,, ademas me canse de mi radio de 10 w. es un bajon no tira ni un solo grave como la gente.
Otra pd: edite la nota porque como soy un animal emiti algunos improperios y me censuraron, y tienen razon,, no lo discuto,, pido perdon por las molestias ocacionadas,,


----------



## Rambo

Hola capos, los otros dias urgando en todos los comentarios encontre uno que decia que intencidad consumía el integrado,, era +-25 v 4 a -- 4 ohms,, +-35 v. 4 A -- 8 ohms.. (tarde un poco soon una banda) jejeje. tamien lo encontre en el datashet pero sin el datto de la intencidad.
Me puse a deducir (dado que se mas de electricidad que de electronica) que cuando rectificamos la corriente aprovechamos la mitad de la energia entonces cuando le damos 50 v para sacar los 100 w.. son 2 amperes pero como solo aprovechamos la mitad devemos mandar el doble o sea 4,, asi expliqco por lo menos yo el porque de los 4 A.. 
en tonces si cada integrado consumiria 4 (hablando de la corriente que debe entregar el trafo)
tengo que comprar un trafo de 8 A,, para alimentar 2 placas identicas y asi generar 2 canales, para armar un equipo estereo,, 
o me equivoco??,, 
es una lastima que en el  datshet, no figure la I,, que consume el vicho,, no molestaria tanto desera asi, jeje, 
pd: estoy chocho porque los otros dias compre ttodos loss componentes para armar 2 placas y la placa virgen por 45 pe!! pense que m ivan a arrancar la caveza jeje, pero el trafo esta salado.. y para colmo no se bien que trafo debo comprar, asi que si alguien puede sacarme de esta arena movediza que es mi ignorancia le agradezco,,, jejej,,
y gracias mnicolau por el aportasaso, (ree cordoez me salio jeje), sos un master viejo,,


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Rambo, bienvenido al foro.

Al rectificar no se pierde la mitad de la energía, cómo llegás a esa deducción?

Para determinar la corriente del trafo hay que tener en cuenta que no se toma la tensión contínua ya rectificada sino la AC del trafo que es la que realmente poder desarrollar. Por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta que el amplificador no es 100% eficiente, sino que consume más potencia de la que entrega, por lo cual hay que afectar por un coeficiente de rendimiento. Resumiendo, la potencia en bornes del trafo debe poder satisfacer la potencia consumida por el amplificador.
Además... si vas a armar varios amplificadores alimentados desde un mismo transformador, se toma un coeficiente de simultaneidad dado que rara vez (por no decir nunca) cada uno de los amplificadores utilizados consumirá su máxima potencia al mismo tiempo. Así que el transformador no se calcula sumando cada una de las potencias conectadas. Algo similar al cálculo de conductores en una instalación eléctrica (ya que tenés conocimientos de Electricidad).

En fin... son varios factores que se toman en cuenta, hay un post de Fogonazo que te va a servir mucho para el cálculo de la fuente:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Saludos


----------



## Rambo

AAAaaaaaa,, ahora seeee,, bueno mi confucion viene del echo de que cuando recificamos una tencion alternada, por decirlo de alguna manera, "cortatmos" la onda, lo que produce una media onda - espacio - media onda..  entonces, completamos los espcios con las descargas de los capacitores,,, pero el resto de la onda que cortamos "" a donde va""??.. es decir eso es lo que yo crei que era energia perdida,.
ahora, por esas bueltas de la vida tengo que estudiar para lla facu,, pero ni bien pueda me termino de comer ese hermoso post completo,, y vulvo para seguir preguntando,, jeje,, 
gracias capo!!,,


----------



## juansalvo94

Rambo, usa un puente de diodos para rectificar la onda.... así la onda no la cortas y el semiciclo negativo, pasa a ser positivo


----------



## pkuhn

Diego German dijo:


> heee che  por ser tu primera vez con el programa  .. una cosa en el diagrama que subiste estan todas las pistas en corto ademas estan muy finas deberian ser mas gruesas para que conduscan mas corriente  ..
> 
> Ahi te adjunto una fuente que diseñe con salidas auxiliares para pre de +-15 volts..
> Y otra sin salidas auxiliares ..
> 
> saludos...


hola 

yo uso esa fuente para alimentar dos amplificadores .. pero hay un problema ... 
cuando conecto uno solo anda bien pero conecto los dos juntos y no suena ninguno 
hace un peqeño sonido es como si se escuchara a lo lejos ... cual puede ser el problema .. ???


----------



## Diego German

pkuhn dijo:


> hola
> 
> yo uso esa fuente para alimentar dos amplificadores .. pero hay un problema ...
> cuando conecto uno solo anda bien pero conecto los dos juntos y no suena ninguno
> hace un peqeño sonido es como si se escuchara a lo lejos ... cual puede ser el problema .. ???



Hola pkuhn te recomiendo que pruebes las etapas por separado y veas talves el problema sea de uno de tus amplificadores y te esta afectando al otro revisa eso por que no debes tener problema al alimentarlos a los dos con  la misma fuente

saludos...


----------



## pkuhn

pero ya solucione el problema al final termine conectando los dos juntos y por esas cosas de la vida  anduvo de una lo ago andar a +- 50v suena re bien ta muy bueno  

saludos !!


----------



## Rambo

Ahora seee,, jeje,, me puse un rato y segui bien los pasos que se enuncian en ese post sobre fuentes para equipos de audio,, y:
1° ya solucione todas las dudas que tenia sobre la fuente. 
2° me dio como resultado un trafo de +-25 v x 4 A (para la corriente en alterna, para que rectificado quede en +-35v). Ahora con el resultado este que dan estas cuentas pido que me fabriquen el transformador o le agrego algún coeficiente de seguridad, como 1 o 2 amperes mas (25%+ o 50%+) por decir algún valor.


----------



## mnicolau

Todo depende del $$$... No sé si ya anduviste averiguando precios, pero son muy salados los trafos, sobretodo si los mandás a hacer con valores particulares.

Tendrías que averiguar precios de modelos comerciales típicos como 24+24 ó 27+27 (o el que tengan en donde compres) y de 4, 5 y 6[A]. A partir de ahí evaluás cual te conviene comprar.

Saludos


----------



## Rambo

A gracias por la info,, yo pregunte en fabricantes de transformadores nomas,, en uno que me pareció accesible porque era bastante menos que en los otros (un poco mas de la miitad del precio de los otros), me pasaron $ 80 para un trafo de 18+18 x 5 amperes (para sacar +-25), no se, no me pareció mal precio pero no tengo mucha idea, averiguo a ver que hay de estandarizados,,
Gracias máster. .


----------



## Lelouch

Hermano Que detallazo ahora mismo lo pruebo porque es el mjpr diseño que he encontrado
Gracias


----------



## zebax

Lelouch dijo:


> Hermano Que detallazo ahora mismo lo pruebo porque es el mjpr diseño que he encontrado
> Gracias



Armalo, No Te Vas A Arrepentir, Yo Tengo 4 Placas Funcionando Y Andan Al pelo!!, Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Hola a todos.

Estoy haciendo un amplificador de guitarra eléctrica, y estaba viendo qué etapa de potencia hacerle. Pensé en varias, primero en el TDA1514, que es el que usa por ejemplo el *Fender Frontman 25R* y el *Marshall Valvestate 8040*...
Tenía por ahí el circuito esquemático original del Marshall Valvestate 8040, y noté que el amplificador tenía realimentación por corriente; realmente no se bien en que ayuda esta configuración, pero se que es distinto que la realimentación común (por tensión), como en el caso de este ampli.
*Si alguien podría echarme un cable con este tema* estaría muy agradecido.

Recurro a este post porque acá hay un buen PCB que el autor nos dejó, y tengo varios TDA7294; entonces hasta ahora (aunque éste no tenga realimentación por corriente) es el que voy a hacer definitivamente.

Necesitaría que la potencia final sea de unos 40-50W rms, el parlante es de 10" y 8Ω

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Bueno señores, acabo de armar y terminar mi 7294, y como era de esperar, anda como los dioses, cero problema, cero ruido, mucha potencia, incluso más de la que esperaba ... 

El destino es como etapa de potencia de un amplificador de guitarra. Ya lo probé y suena muy bien, mueve un 10" 8Ω con una facilidad sorprendente. Y eso que le estoy "haciendo cosquillas" con la tensión de alimentación!!! 
Lo tengo a +-23.5 Vcc (la fuente de los 2050, no tenía otra ) con carga de 8Ω y suena muy bien!!! Yo estimo así a ojo unos 30-35W en esa configuración. Ya veremos cuando le ponga sus buenos +-35Vcc con 8Ω...  No voy a poder estar al lado... 

*Muy buen ampli.* Me quedé encantado con el monstruito. 
Gracias por el aporte Mariano, *es excelente.*

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

¿Lo armaste con el 7294 falso? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Felicitaciones, ahora a esperar las fotos del combo armado.
Saludos

PS:


----------



## david2009

a yo lo tengo con +-40 saves como tiembla la abitacion (las ventanas ) y eso  que le suvi 1/4 de la buelta que da el potenciometro . pasa que no lo suvo todo por que no me da los parlantes.


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Lo armaste con el 7294 falso?


  
No señor, tengo 4 TDA7294: Tres son ORIGINALES posta, y el cuarto es el "trucho", ahí está guardado. Lo hice con un original.


Cacho dijo:


> Felicitaciones, ahora a esperar las fotos del combo armado.


Gracias Cacho, pero no se que qué las felicitaciones, si todavía no viste nada!  

Ya vas a ver como te cambia la impresión de mis montajes cuando vos y johnny escuchen mi ampli.
Se van a quedar así ->  (yo no dije si es del "asombro" del "horror"... )

Saludos. 



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> PS:


Conozco la intensión eh.. jejeje 

PS: Todavía me quedan dos 7294 originales: Tengo ganas de diseñar un impreso pero para hacer un *amplificador estéreo en la misma placa*, así aprovecho los chips...


----------



## Rambo

david2009 dijo:


> a yo lo tengo con +-40 saves como tiembla la abitacion (las ventanas ) y eso  que le suvi 1/4 de la buelta que da el potenciometro . pasa que no lo suvo todo por que no me da los parlantes.



Aprovecho ya que justo comentaste y pregunto, ai lo tengo armado al loco y le voy a pedir a un amigo unos parlantes para probarlo,, pero después me tengo que armar mis propias cajas con unos buenos "wats" dentro y quería saber mas o menos que parlante mandarle al ampli, lo arme con fuente +-35 asi que tendría que ponerle parlantes de 8 ohms.

Otra pregunta: me dijeron que le pusiera a cualquier amplificador parlantes con el doble de potencia RMS que el amplificador, De ser así, si el datashet informa que el integrado genera 70 w. tendria que ponerle  parlantes de 140 mas o menos. este dato ¿es correcto? o es solo una medida de seguridad medio exagerada. Saludos masters..


----------



## rash

ehh *Tavo* no te olvides de las fotos ehhhh¡¡¡¡

tengo ganas de montar un estereofónico o cuadrafónico con estos integrados,,,, llevo ya mucho tiempo con cuatro ejemplares... así que me parece que ese va a ser mi siguiente proyecto....

saludos
rash


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> *Muy buen ampli.* Me quedé encantado con el monstruito.
> Gracias por el aporte Mariano, *es excelente.*
> 
> Saludos.



De nada Tavo, me alegro te haya gustado  Realmente se la banca muy bien el 7294.

Me sumo al pedido de las futuras fotos del sistema!

Saludos!


----------



## Agucasta

Por fin Tavo te mandaste a hacer este ampli! 
Lo que me da miedo, es ese 10" cuando le des +-35V.. Te lo digo por experiencia, porque yo tengo uno de 12", con este mismo (excelente) amplificador, alimentado a +-30, con el pre de guitarra de Tupolev (excelente también), y te juro, no se puede poner en más de la mitad de volumen, porque ya con eso alcanza y sobra para tocar en una plaza abierta jeje (tengo un Eminence Legend 1258). 



mnicolau dijo:


> Realmente se la banca muy bien el 7294.
> Saludos!


----------



## david2009

Rambo dijo:


> Aprovecho ya que justo comentaste y pregunto, ai lo tengo armado al loco y le voy a pedir a un amigo unos parlantes para probarlo,, pero después me tengo que armar mis propias cajas con unos buenos "wats" dentro y quería saber mas o menos que parlante mandarle al ampli, lo arme con fuente +-35 asi que tendría que ponerle parlantes de 8 ohms.
> 
> Otra pregunta: me dijeron que le pusiera a cualquier amplificador parlantes con el doble de potencia RMS que el amplificador, De ser así, si el datashet informa que el integrado genera 70 w. tendria que ponerle  parlantes de 140 mas o menos. este dato ¿es correcto? o es solo una medida de seguridad medio exagerada. Saludos masters..



si ovio si el amplificador dice q*UE* es de 70 wat tenes q*UE* poner el doble para que queede bien y no lo rompas facilmente. si queresp pes poner  de 100wat pero tal ves sufra mas desgaste de bobina al mango de voolumen


----------



## Tavo

Uh! llovieron los comentarios todos de golpe!  


rash dijo:


> ehh *Tavo* no te olvides de las fotos ehhhh¡¡¡¡
> 
> tengo ganas de montar un estereofónico o cuadrafónico con estos integrados,,,, llevo ya mucho tiempo con cuatro ejemplares... así que me parece que ese va a ser mi siguiente proyecto....
> 
> saludos
> rash


Si Rash, obvio que las voy a mostrar, solo para dar envidia.. JAJAJA!! 

Hoy fui al carpintero... Naaa, no sabés como está quedando el ampli... Esa madera cada día me gusta más.  El carpintero es un tipo de años, prolijo y super dedicado al trabajo, se nota que le pone ganas. Me hace todo lo que le pido sin chistar. 


mnicolau dijo:


> De nada Tavo, me alegro te haya gustado  Realmente se la banca muy bien el 7294.
> 
> Me sumo al pedido de las futuras fotos del sistema!
> 
> Saludos!


Si, realmente quedé soprendido con el bichito, funciona muy bien; y con carga de 8Ω es muy poco lo que disipa... Me encanta el ampli. Me parece que ahora voy a dejar de lado los 2050.. 


Agucasta dijo:


> Por fin Tavo te mandaste a hacer este ampli!
> Lo que me da miedo, es ese 10" cuando le des +-35V.. Te lo digo por experiencia, porque yo tengo uno de 12", con este mismo (excelente) amplificador, alimentado a +-30, con el pre de guitarra de Tupolev (excelente también), y te juro, no se puede poner en más de la mitad de volumen, porque ya con eso alcanza y sobra para tocar en una plaza abierta jeje (tengo un Eminence Legend 1258).


Como estás agustin!?
Si, creo que ya era hora de poner "las manos en la masa" y empezar a hacer algo. 
La verdad, estoy necesitando con suma urgencia el amplificador, porque hasta el momento me arreglaba con cualquier cosa; pero dentro de poquito (me parece) vamos a empezar a tocar por ahí... y lo necesito. Necesito algo lindo, confiable y decente para salir a *rockear ->*



Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, me animan mucho a seguir y me encanta poder contar con ustedes; sepan que los aprecio mucho. 

Saludos.


----------



## tatajara

Me sumo al pedido tavo y suerte con la terminación que por las fotos de vi tuyas son bastante buenas 
Saludos


----------



## zebax

Gente una pregunta,

Puedo alimentar el amplificador con +/- 31.5?, Bien refrigerado trabajara bien, o creen que explote?

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

zebax dijo:


> Gente una pregunta,
> 
> Puedo alimentar el amplificador con +/- 31.5?, Bien refrigerado trabajara bien, o creen que explote?
> 
> Saludos


Nooooo, zebax, no va a explotar, de dónde sacaste eso? 

Con esa tensión va a andar al pelo. Con cargas de 4Ω va a calentar un poquito, ponele un buen disipador. Con cargas de 8Ω ningún problema...

Saludos.
PS: Yo no encuentro un disipador para el mío...  Me parece que voy a tener que comprar uno...


----------



## Agucasta

Con el disipador no se hagan tanto problema, no es tan calentón como otros TDAs.. Yo inicialmente le había puesto uno grande, con un FAN de ATX, y fue tan exagerado que lo saqué y le puse el de un Microprocesador tipo Pentium 4 (un Celeron socket 478) y sin FAN anda de maravillas.. Eso sí, nunca lo uso a tope de volumen, porque no tiene mucho sentido en un ampli de guitarra usarlo tan fuerte, ya que el volumen final es alto gracias a la sensibilidad del parlante que se usa 

Saludos.

Con +-35V anda excelente a 8 Ohm, así que +-31V va a andar bien


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto a su consideracion este esquema con el tda7294, lo interesante es la parte del mute, saludos


----------



## Tavo

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto a su consideracion este esquema con el tda7294, lo interesante es la parte del mute, saludos



Jorge morales, que raro vos siempre haciendo aportes .
Te felicito, estos esquemas siempre ayudan a diseñar algo o a ver un circuito alternativo al que se propone en datasheet. 

Saludos!


----------



## jorge morales

tavo estimado compañero del foro, es un gusto que los aportes sean siempre interesantes y practicos, saludos


----------



## fckland

Gente les hago una pregunta, en la entrada de el amplificador, tengo que aplicar la corriente ya rectificada al positivo y negativo y conectar el punto medio del transformador (sin hacerle nada) al borne del medio? es la única parte que no entendí..
o cuando rectifico la corriente, del punto medio de los condensadores tengo que sacar lo que seria la tierra?
Gracias!


----------



## Agucasta

Hola Fckland, el GND de los condensadores de filtrado, es el que va al GND del amplificador, al igual que el positivo y el negativo, vienen de la fuente ya rectificada, no del "punto medio" del transformador.

Saludos


----------



## fckland

Gracias agus! Ahora una ultima preguntita.. si hago el doblador de tension que esta  Acá me sirve no? porque vi que no solo rectifica la corriente, sino que también me genera un punto medio.. pero es un rectificador de media onda.. va a andar bien igual?
Saludos!


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

si no tienes una fuente simetrica .... te anda bien .... aunque necesitas muy buen filtrado
mientras mas carga tenga mas microfaradios necesita con 10000 estamos bien.


----------



## juan_inf

una consulta, el amplificador me hace un "psss" y cuando muevo el cable de entrada del amplificador se puede escuchar como un "pissspissss" bajito que se reproduce en el parlante. tengo 18800uf por rama en la fuente ¿ es "normal" esto ? igualemente es bajito el ruido pero si se puede solucionar seria genial. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

juan_inf dijo:


> una consulta, el amplificador me hace un "psss" y cuando muevo el cable de entrada del amplificador se puede escuchar como un "pissspissss" bajito que se reproduce en el parlante. Tengo 18800uf por rama en la fuente ¿ es "normal" esto ? Igualemente es bajito el ruido pero si se puede solucionar seria genial. Desde ya muchas gracias



con 18000. Por rama es mucho mas que sobrado. La entrada al amplificador tiene cable mayado? Fijate el ground.:d


----------



## juan_inf

tiene cable mayado y en la entrada de los dos conectores rca uni las masas, pero creo que se escuchan voces sin estar conectado la entrada de señal, creo que se me escucha la radio, debo tener una antena cerca porque tambien se me escucha en mi home theater cuando lo pongo a maximo tambien, seguramente es mas notorio en este amplificador porque tiene mayor potencia, en mi casa no tengo la jabalina a tierra nose si afectará eso tambien.


----------



## AntonioAA

Lleva UNA sola malla a las RCA ... y las unis en el frente. De todos modos lo que decis me parece mas un soplido que problema de filtrado / masa . Pusiste el chasis al GND?


----------



## juan_inf

si puse el masa de la fuente en el chasis de aluminio y disminuyo un poco el sonido de la radio , pero no del todo , creo que algun cable me esta haciendo de antena. ¿ Si pongo una resistencia de 10 ohm entre el masa y el chasis eso serviria para este problema ? no tengo mucha idea de electronica pero por suerte me salio bien este proyecto  , en la entrada de señal puse una resistencia en serie en el positivo de 1k en cada entrada de señal y en capacitor de 470pf en paralelo como para bloquear la alta frecuencia pero no sirvio de mucho.


----------



## Pelelalo

Perdone que les interrupta, pero podrían decirme si el cálculo esta bien hecho:

Para una fuente de 24+24 debidamente rectificada sacaría unos +-34 Voltios. Esto implica según el datasheet una potencia para 8 ohms de unos 60W. Y aquí viene la cuestión:

Si el trafo da unos 24+24=48Voltios y la potencia requerida son 60W, entonces 60W/48V=1.25A. ¿Con una fuente de 24+24 a 2A tendría suficiente?

PD: Si lo que he puesto es una burrada, disculpenmela quieren?


----------



## fckland

Pelelalo vos decís que tenes un transformador con 24 0 24 ? si es así..
Tenes que hacer la siguiente cuenta: Amp. nec. del transfo. = [ Pot. del ampli ] / [Tensión entregada]
Entonces.. Amperaje = 60W / 24V... Amperaje necesario = 2,5 Ah
La diferencia con tu cuenta radica en que vos calculaste la potencia total dividida la tensión de 48V que es la tensión total del transfo, pero vos no vas a usar los 48v (porque rectificados te da una tensión muy alta que no necesitas), sino que vas a usar solamente 24, que rectificados te dan unos 34V.. Entendes? Encima si usas una sola parte del transformador, o sea una punta y el punto medio, vas a tener que usar el doblador de tensión que mencionan unos posts para atrás..
Y si tenes un transfo de 12 0 12, o sea tenes 24 entre las puntas.. es el mismo amperaje que calcule antes pero no vas a necesitar el doblador de tension que te mencione.
Espero haberte ayudado y no haberme equivocado en el intento (puede pasar) jeje.
Saludos!


----------



## Pelelalo

fckland dijo:


> Pelelalo vos decís que tenes un transformador con 24 0 24 ? si es así..
> Tenes que hacer la siguiente cuenta: Amp. nec. del transfo. = [ Pot. del ampli ] / [Tensión entregada]
> Entonces.. Amperaje = 60W / 24V... Amperaje necesario = 2,5 Ah
> La diferencia con tu cuenta radica en que vos calculaste la potencia total dividida la tensión de 48V que es la tensión total del transfo, pero vos no vas a usar los 48v (porque rectificados te da una tensión muy alta que no necesitas), sino que vas a usar solamente 24, que rectificados te dan unos 34V.. Entendes? Encima si usas una sola parte del transformador, o sea una punta y el punto medio, vas a tener que usar el doblador de tensión que mencionan unos posts para atrás..
> Y si tenes un transfo de 12 0 12, o sea tenes 24 entre las puntas.. es el mismo amperaje que calcule antes pero no vas a necesitar el doblador de tension que te mencione.
> Espero haberte ayudado y no haberme equivocado en el intento (puede pasar) jeje.
> Saludos!



Puff, creo que ahora si que ando perdido. Si mal no entendí, el TDA7294 se alimenta con fuente simétrica, esto es +-Vs, hasta un máximo de +-40V (leido directamente del datasheet). 

Es por ello que me decanto por un trafo simétrico, en este caso de 24+24 (24 0 24) Voltios, ya que rectificados me dan unos +33.6V y -33.6V (me parece que muy aparente para este amplificador). Es decir, SI voy a usar las dos salidas del trafo.

A la hora de calcular la corriente me fijo en las graficas del datasheet y me indican que para ese voltaje me proporciona unos 60W (siempre y cuando tenga corriente suficiente).

Y es aquí donde NO SE calcular la Intensidad requerida.


----------



## ixak1

Armado y funcionando con un 12" sony xplot y un crossover activo  a la primera quedó, ni un ruido ni nada todo perfecto, y eso que lo estoy probando con un trafo 21+21 ya rectificados de 3amp, jeje todo nomás porq las piesas ya eran sobrantes pero me gusta mucho suena bien, ahora armare unos cuantos más para hacer un teatro en casa , algún crossover activo que recomienden de esta pagina ?

Muchas gracias mnicolau !! excelente diseño


----------



## mnicolau

Pelelalo dijo:


> Y es aquí donde NO SE calcular la Intensidad requerida.



Hola Pelelalo, con los datos que comentás de tensión y potencia, ya tenés todo lo necesario para ir al thread que inició Fogonazo y calcular la corriente y el resto de la alimentación:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

ixak1, de nada! me alegro, gracias por comentar los resultados 

Saludos


----------



## david2009

muchachos  acá dejo un esquema interesante y dos fotos del tda7294 con 2 transistores de potencia que párese que logra tener mas potencia a la salida muy fácil de armar


----------



## Pelelalo

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Pelelalo, con los datos que comentás de tensión y potencia, ya tenés todo lo necesario para ir al thread que inició Fogonazo y calcular la corriente y el resto de la alimentación:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
> 
> Saludos



Gracias mnicolau. Lo cierto es que acabaré comprando 24 0 24 a 3A pero te sigo preguntando porque me interesa de veras el tema.

Veo dos posiblidades.

1ª Posibilidad: Por lo que comenta Fogonazo no he metido en mis cálculos el 40% demás que necesita el amplificador por cuestión de rendimiento. Esto es, si a +-24V el TDA me proporciona 60W, quiere decir que requerirá 60W*1.4 (+40%)=84W. 
Luego 84W/48V=1.75. Según este cálculo me seguiría yendo bien con el trafo de 2A.

2ª Posibilidad: Si calculo el consumo por rama (Fogonazo lo hace para el cálculo de los condensadores del filtro), una vez rectificado el voltaje, me sale que cada rama consume 1.25A. A 2 ramas = 2.5A. Aquí va este calculo:

Mitad potencia o potencia por rama: 84W/2=42W
Voltaje rectificado por rama: 24V*1.4=33.6V
Luego Intensidad por rama=42/33.6=1.25A
Intensidad total del trafo=2.5A=>3A

Podrías aclararmelo por favor.


----------



## fckland

Mariano ya lo termine de armar y anda una joyita, pero tengo un par de problemitas para terminar de probar todo.. uno es que mi viejo se me llevo la resistencia de 680Ω y le puse una de 1KΩ, por lo que le falta un poco de ganancia.. y el otro es que son las 2:10 am aca en Mar del Plata y no puedo poner fuerte, pero cuando pueda te digo como anduvo..
Muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda y a toda la gente que siempre aporta su granito de arena para que los que no sabemos mucho podamos armar este tipo de circuitos .
Saludos!


----------



## david2009

te paso un circuito del integrado super chiquito

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index109.html

en la pagina siguiente de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index109.html esta la otra ya terminada


----------



## mnicolau

fckland dijo:


> Mariano ya lo termine de armar y anda una joyita...



Me alegro fckland, a disfrutarlo... 

Saludos


----------



## fckland

Gracias Mariano, ya lo estoy disfrutando 
Una ultima cosita.. como no tengo pre-amplificador me la tengo que rebuscar para meterle una señal bastante fuerte a la placa y encima que sea regulable. Para eso agarre uno de esos "parlantes potenciados para pc" que tengo tirados, de los que vienen con un pequeño amplificador con TDA2822M alimentado a 9v, de ahí agarre una salida de las que irían para los parlantes y la conecte a la entrada de mi amplificador, y de la salida del amplificador conecto un parlante como debería ser.. entonces con el pote del parlantecito potenciado manejo la intensidad de la señal que entra al ampli y con eso vario el volumen que sale...
Esta bien usar esos "parlantecitos" como pre-amplificador o es una burrada? ya que metiendole señal desde el celu no hace nada, pero cuando conecto esta señal hace un PLOP muy fuerte al enchufar todo..
Saludos!


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

el tda 7294 no hace plop...debe andar algo mal por que el que yo me arme anda con una celular. mp3 o lo que le ponga .... yo si tuviera el tiempo y los recursos me armaria un pre valvular...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







fckland dijo:


> Gracias Mariano, ya lo estoy disfrutando
> Una ultima cosita.. como no tengo pre-amplificador me la tengo que rebuscar para meterle una señal bastante fuerte a la placa y encima que sea regulable. Para eso agarre uno de esos "parlantes potenciados para pc" que tengo tirados, de los que vienen con un pequeño amplificador con TDA2822M alimentado a 9v, de ahí agarre una salida de las que irían para los parlantes y la conecte a la entrada de mi amplificador, y de la salida del amplificador conecto un parlante como debería ser.. entonces con el pote del parlantecito potenciado manejo la intensidad de la señal que entra al ampli y con eso vario el volumen que sale...
> Esta bien usar esos "parlantecitos" como pre-amplificador o es una burrada? ya que metiendole señal desde el celu no hace nada, pero cuando conecto esta señal hace un PLOP muy fuerte al enchufar todo..
> Saludos!



hay algo mal el tda 7294 no hace plop. yo le pondria un pre valvular .. yo use este


----------



## juansalvo94

Fckland, creo yo que tu ampli hace plop por el pre que utilizaste, los parlantes de PC, no solamente son un pre, sino que también están hechos para manejar potencia - los 1W o 2W con suerte del parlante - creo que el plop viene del pre, proba utilizando un pre mas "especifico" para el TDA


----------



## mijac27

mnicolau!
cual me recomendas este amplificador o el rotel?
como te dije en otro de tus temas, tengo un tranformador 25+25v (sin rectificar) y 2 parlantes (de un minicomponente aiwa) de 40w 6 ohm.
mi idea es conectarlo a la PC, necesitaria un preamplificador si quiero ponerle un control de tonos?


----------



## fckland

Claro, pero no se como hacer un pre con el TDA2822M... busque en internet y en un lugar dice "un pre con el TDA2822M..." pero no dan información ni nada, es mas, quizás ni se pueda hacer..
Algún pre que me recomienden de fácil armado y de bajo costo?.. con este integrado o sin el..
Saludos!


----------



## david2009

el pre hi fi  rotel  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

la placa que arme yo la tengo con mi pc no le puse pre ..y funciona muy bien.. solo por el control de tonos se lo queres poner??


----------



## SKYFALL

Pelelalo dijo:


> Veo dos posiblidades.
> 
> 1ª Posibilidad: Por lo que comenta Fogonazo no he metido en mis cálculos el 40% demás que necesita el amplificador por cuestión de rendimiento. Esto es, si a +-24V el TDA me proporciona 60W, quiere decir que requerirá 60W*1.4 (+40%)=84W.
> Luego 84W/48V=1.75. Según este cálculo me seguiría yendo bien con el trafo de 2A.
> 
> 2ª Posibilidad: Si calculo el consumo por rama (Fogonazo lo hace para el cálculo de los condensadores del filtro), una vez rectificado el voltaje, me sale que cada rama consume 1.25A. A 2 ramas = 2.5A. Aquí va este calculo:
> 
> Mitad potencia o potencia por rama: 84W/2=42W
> Voltaje rectificado por rama: 24V*1.4=33.6V
> Luego Intensidad por rama=42/33.6=1.25A
> Intensidad total del trafo=2.5A=>3A
> 
> Podrías aclararmelo por favor.



Hola pelelalo, asi como lo has planteado esta bien y es un transformador adecuado para alimentar un solo TDA7294, si vas a construir un amplificador estereo debes usar un transformador que proporcione el doble de corriente, asi pues sería uno de 24 0 24 3A para version monofonica y 24-0-24 6A para una version estereo


----------



## fckland

mario mza dijo:


> la placa que arme yo la tengo con mi pc no le puse pre ..y funciona muy bien.. solo por el control de tonos se lo queres poner??


Claro, anda re bien con la pc, pero quiero un control aunque sea de volumen.. o si hay de volumen y frecuencias bajas seria genial, pero que sea sencillito, sino mañana me armo el rotel.
Saludos!


----------



## david2009

tengo 2 que es  de frcuencias que cortan en los 20 hz


----------



## fckland

cortan en los 20 hz? o sea que cortan las frecuencias mas altas? si es así no podrías escuchar nada..
pero postealo a ver que tal..
Saludos!


----------



## david2009

no   en frrecuencia bajas entre los 20 y 40 hz  y el otro corta entre los 20 y 60


----------



## fckland

Gracias men, a la tarde me fijo y te cuento si armo alguno. Disculpa si te jodí mucho.
Saludos!


----------



## mijac27

alguien sabe como diferenciar el CI tda7294 original de los falsos?


----------



## Cacho

Andá al post de "Transistores Falsificados" en Audio-Gran Señal.

Ahí tenés las respuestas que buscás.
Saludos


----------



## mijac27

gracias cacho! ahora lo veo!


----------



## ixak1

hola..  recien armé un segundo modulo para hacer un estereofonico, pero me sucede que: su volumen max es bajo, audible y de buena calidad pero muy bajo para lo que deberia ser.. como si la ganancia de entrada no fuera la correcta..  y por otro lado se calienta mucho, más que el otro modulo que armé y el cual salio perfecto la unica diferencia fue que me equivoque en los condensadores de 100nf, por 10nf .. (me equivoque se veian igualitos ) pero ya los cambié.. y esto no solucionó el problema, y tal que ( según yo ) no tiene porq afectar de esa manera. dónde creen que pueda revisar ?


----------



## AntonioAA

Valores de resistencias? Si el volumen es bajo y sin distorsion... posiblemente tengas demasiada realimentacion...
Lo del calentamiento me confunde ... no se que decirte , a menos que el integrado sea malo.
Esta bien la aislacion del disipador?


----------



## ixak1

AntonioAA dijo:


> Valores de resistencias? Si el volumen es bajo y sin distorsion... posiblemente tengas demasiada realimentacion...
> Lo del calentamiento me confunde ... no se que decirte , a menos que el integrado sea malo.
> Esta bien la aislacion del disipador?



Hasta dónde sé no es necesario usar micas para el disipador, las resistencias ya las revise, el integrado tiene que funcionar bien ya que no es pirata, bueno compre el par y lo armé todo igual excepto lo que mensiono acerca de los condensadores, pero insisto en que no creo sea el problema. 

Pensaba también que podría ser el cable con el que lo alimento ( lo saqué de unos audifonos ahaha ) pero creo voy a tener que probar con otro, aún así no se explica el calentamiento, ya revisé pistas y todo pero lo mejor será que suba una fotito 

saludos!


----------



## zopilote

ixak1 dijo:


> Hasta dónde sé no es necesario usar micas para el disipador, las resistencias ya las revise, el integrado tiene que funcionar bien ya que no es pirata, bueno compre el par y lo armé todo igual excepto lo que mensiono acerca de los condensadores, pero insisto en que no creo sea el problema.
> saludos!



Nesesariamente el tda7294 tiene que estar convenientemente aislado, su tab esta a -V, lo que supongo es que tu integrado se hecho a perder, tienes que limpiar muy bien tu targeta antes de energizarla, estos integrados son ridiculamente suceptibles a los voltajes estaticos. Y de seguro tendras que cambiarlo.


----------



## dandany

Una pregunta medio tonta cual seria el voltaje ideal para este circuito ya que quiero armarle un transformador propio


----------



## zopilote

dandany dijo:


> Una pregunta medio tonta cual seria el voltaje ideal para este circuito ya que quiero armarle un transformador propio


 No te puedo asegurar cual es el tranformador que te conviene. El voltaje se escoge deacuerdo a la impedancia del trasductor que vas a usar, si quiere usar con uno de 4 ohms, el voltaje es desde +/-22 V ~ +/-30V, si son de 8 ohms el voltaje estaria entre los +/-28 ~ +/-40 v, siendo el mas popular el de +/-35vdc. Y el de +-40 solo es con condiciones especiales. Tambien influye mucho la potencia  max del trasductor pero eso ya es explayarse mucho, para eso tienes que acudir al datasheet del integrado.


----------



## AntonioAA

coincido con zopilote... me gustan los 35.


----------



## ixak1

Hola, como comenté en algunas paginas anteriores, alimente este circuito con 16v y 2 o 3 amp.. no recuerdo bien, el chiste es que tengo un transformador que me tira 30x30v, con una disipacion adecuada creen que pudiera tener problema ? rectificado me quedaria 42.5v y segun el datashet este tda soporta 40v, ¿será muchisima tension para este amplificador?


----------



## david2009

capas ande  pero ponele parlantes en serie  dos de 8 ohms o uno de 4 y otro de 8 ni calienta

yo le puse  de 28x28 rectificado me da 40.

y se la aguanta  muy bien ase un año masomenos   que lo tengo a 40+40 asique  es posible que  ande


----------



## KarLos!

ixak1 dijo:


> Hola, como comenté en algunas paginas anteriores, alimente este circuito con 16v y 2 o 3 amp.. no recuerdo bien, el chiste es que tengo un transformador que me tira 30x30v, con una disipacion adecuada creen que pudiera tener problema ? rectificado me quedaria 42.5v y segun el datashet este tda soporta 40v, ¿será muchisima tension para este amplificador?


pues yo creo que ni los 40v aguanta, por que se ve falso el integrado!

Una recomendacion, sube mejor las imagenes al sevidor del foro asi no se pierden


----------



## david2009

yo no puedo ver las imagenes


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo tengo 2 tda alimentados con 42V rectificados! y ningun problema .... pero el trafo es muy chico de modo que cuando doy potencia baja enseguida de 40V


----------



## ixak1

El integrado a funcionado bien, se ve maltratadon, pero pues no tengo queja de el, tal ves es pirata pero como no lo e alimentado bien jeje, supongamos que es original, y le tengo una excelente disipacion de calor, uds que opinan ? 

Pd. no me dejo subir las imagenes que porque son muy grandes  y me dio flojera recortarlas en paint.


----------



## Tavo

Tenés que redimensionar las imágenes para subirlas, es muy fácil, probá Fotosizer!



PS: Esperá unos segundos que cargue la página, guardá ese archivo, es el instalador. Instalalo y probalo, es muy intuitivo y rápido.


----------



## Pelelalo

Buenas, para probar el amplificador necesito comprarme algún parlante. He estado leyendo varias aportaciones y teniendo una fuente de 24+24 (rectificada unos +-33V) me decido por una resistencia de 8 ohmios. En potencia, ando mirando 150W de nominal. Pero me pierdo en pulgadas, frecuencias y principalmente marcas.

El ampli lo usaré para saxofón (he leido que puede estar entre 115Hz-12kHz), pero también para acompañamiento o simplemente para escuchar música. 

En marcas he leido que recomiendan Celestion, Eminence o JBL.

Y pulgadas, supongo que de 8 a 12". 

¿Qué tal voy?

Toda recomendación será bienvenida.


----------



## ixak1

Pelelalo dijo:


> Buenas, para probar el amplificador necesito comprarme algún parlante. He estado leyendo varias aportaciones y teniendo una fuente de 24+24 (rectificada unos +-33V) me decido por una resistencia de 8 ohmios. En potencia, ando mirando 150W de nominal. Pero me pierdo en pulgadas, frecuencias y principalmente marcas.
> 
> El ampli lo usaré para saxofón (he leido que puede estar entre 115Hz-12kHz), pero también para acompañamiento o simplemente para escuchar música.
> 
> En marcas he leido que recomiendan Celestion, Eminence o JBL.
> 
> Y pulgadas, supongo que de 8 a 12".
> 
> ¿Qué tal voy?
> 
> Toda recomendación será bienvenida.



OJO!: no es lo mismo resistencia que impedancia. 

A mi me funcionó perfecto con un 12" de 4ohms, con bobina de 1.5" doble capa y es marca patito ( yo la enconé ) .. bástante bastante bien que quedó . 

Esas marcas son de lo mejorsito que yo conosco jeje. 

También podrias probar bocinas de 10" unas dos en serie .


----------



## Pelelalo

ixak1 dijo:


> OJO!: no es lo mismo resistencia que impedancia.



Sip, eso lo sé. No use el término correcto.



ixak1 dijo:


> A mi me funcionó perfecto con un 12" de 4ohms, con bobina de 1.5" doble capa y es marca patito ( yo la enconé ) .. bástante bastante bien que quedó .
> 
> Esas marcas son de lo mejorsito que yo conosco jeje.
> 
> También podrias probar bocinas de 10" unas dos en serie .



No usaré 4 ohms, ya que creo que para la alimentación +-33V creo más recomendable usar 8 ohms.

2 bocinas no, ya que quiero montar un gabinete con un previo, el ampli y una única bocina.

Gracias ixak. Alguien más???


----------



## marianoarcas

tengo un problemita, el tda. exploto, literalmente, le conecte los +- 24 hizo mucho ruido por medio segundo, y exploto, ahora, que paso, ni idea


----------



## 0002

marianoarcas, puede ser que tengas algo definitivamente mal conectado, una vez armando la versión bridge de const... me pasó lo mismo, se le hizo un hoyo por donde le salió fuego al TDA, me cansé de revisar y no podia encontrar que esta mal conectado, hasta que un día acomodando la tarjeta me dí cuenta de que habian unas pistas en corto. Este ampli si lo armas bien prolijo, arranca a la primera, con buen sonido, nada más no te desanimes . 

Saludos


----------



## marianoarcas

si, pero creo que es un trucho, estaba revisando el otro que tengo, que lo extraje de un equipo, y es muy distinto al que arme, voy a probar de cambiarlo, y voy a revisar la fuente, creo que por ahi viene el problema, despues les cuento,


----------



## ixak1

marianoarcas dijo:


> si, pero creo que es un trucho, estaba revisando el otro que tengo, que lo extraje de un equipo, y es muy distinto al que arme, voy a probar de cambiarlo, y voy a revisar la fuente, creo que por ahi viene el problema, despues les cuento,




Yo volveria a hacer el pcb antes de probarlo, a veces hay microcortes que no te hacen funcionar correctamente el circuito y ya e visto varios tda7294 quemados cuando intentan ponerlos en puente y no queda bien el pcb, incluso sin notarse a simple vista.


----------



## yuccez

mnicolau dijo:


> Lo estoy alimentando con la fuente que acá subí:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/
> 
> Ahí en el video estaba alimentado con +-32[V] y 4[Ohm], aunque hay que bajarlo un par de Volts si se quiere usar esa impedancia. Con 8[Ohm] lo alimento con +-38[V].
> 
> Saludos



que tal mnicolau, como siempre, siguiendote la pista, pues mira tengo un trafo que me da dos salidas de +12v con un negativo y un amperaje de 2. puede este trafo alimentar bien este ampli???desde ya, gracias


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade

Holas, me incorporo a este post. Acabo de hacer un diseño de PCB para 2 tda7294 en puente. Aun no lo he probado, pero queria aprovechar su experiencia por si ven algúna cosa mal puesta. Aclaro que el control de mute y stand-by podrian estar puenteados y reducir componentes, pero en estos dias prefiero ir a lo seguro. 

El filtraje de la fuente no lo incluí por que lo tenia en otra placa pero como en mono ha trabajado bien con 6,800µF por rama, simplemente he puesto 2 de ese valor en paralelo (sumando 13,600µF por rama). 

Las pistas de las patas 13,14 y 15 pueden estañarse para fortalecerlas, pero en la versión mono use pistas de menos de la mitad (no era mi diseño) y no ha presentado problemas.

Para la disipasión he usado un disipador relativamente pequeño pero con un ventilador que da miedo. Trabajando a todo volumen apenas si se calienta. Incluso lo he trabajado a 4Ω y no me ha presentado problemas

Ya estoy aprendiendo eso de fabricar transformadores, pero no es tan barato como creí que sería.

Por cierto el esquematico es el que traé la datasheet solo que los retardos de mute y stand-by son independientes.


----------



## AntonioAA

Te recomiendo que sigas el tutorial de Fogonazo sobre como arrancar amplificadores ....
Por otra parte , si hiciste el diseño de este hilo... los mute y standby van puenteados a +V , ya esta todo previsto ...
Y en lo posible , siempre reforza las pistas de alimentacion y salida ... es menos trabajo que reconstruirlas cuando vuelan!
suerte


----------



## joaquy2010

hola gente ante todo la verdad que estoy muy entusiasmado por armar el amplifcador ya que viniendo de mnicolau solo adquiero amplificadores de que los armo con los ojos cerrados y andan perfectos
que alimentacion necesito para obtener 100watts en 4ohms, tengo un trafo de 26-26volt 3amper me sirve para la potencia que busco
desde ya miles de gracias a todos


----------



## Pelelalo

joaquy2010 dijo:


> hola gente ante todo la verdad que estoy muy entusiasmado por armar el amplifcador ya que viniendo de mnicolau solo adquiero amplificadores de que los armo con los ojos cerrados y andan perfectos
> que alimentacion necesito para obtener 100watts en 4ohms, tengo un trafo de 26-26volt 3amper me sirve para la potencia que busco
> desde ya miles de gracias a todos



Ese trafo rectificado te va a dar unos +-36V. Y ese voltaje está más orientado a cargas de 8 ohmios. De hecho en las gráficas no aparece la potencia de salida en carga de 4 ohmios a ese valor de voltaje.


----------



## Ramed7

Yo tengo 4 tda7294 y un transformador de 35x35 sera q los puedo alimentar a los cuatro sin ningun problema porq como en dc son casi  los 50v. Q m recomiendan????


----------



## Tavo

Ramed7 dijo:


> Yo tengo 4 tda7294 y un transformador de *35x35* sera q los puedo alimentar a los cuatro sin ningun problema porq como en dc son casi  los 50v. Q m recomiendan????



*1)* Que compres otro transformador porque ese *NO te sirve, de ninguna manera.* Tendría que ser de 10V menos en su secundario (hablando de corriente alterna).

*2)* Que los armes igual, pero esperá un poco, aprovechá que llegue navidad o año nuevo así podés festejar sin gastar plata en pirotecnia: Esos chips van a volar en lindos colores y humos. 

*3)* Que te compres unas antiparras tipo taller para proteger tus ojos. 

*PS:* No es "35x35", es "35+35", porque los devanados secundarios están unidos/conectados en serie, y la unión central de ambos es el punto medio o TAP central.


----------



## Pelelalo

4) Que uses TDA7293 que te aguanta más y creo que hasta el PCB éste te viene bien.

PD: Lo que te permite alimentar 4 TDA y no uno es la corriente que te proporcione el trafo no la tensión.


----------



## Pelelalo

¿Podrían darme su opinión sobre el altavoz Beyma 10AG/N para este ampli TD7294?

PD: Adjunto datasheet.
PD: Me interesa mucho el rango: 60-17kHz, ya que es para saxofón y por lo que he leido en internet, viene bien tener hasta 15kHz.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Pelelalo:
Si es por potencia, sensibilidad y rango... me parece correcto.

Coincido con Tavo ( de paso , que lindo el pajarraco! ) ... un tda con ese trafo ... vuela!


----------



## Pelelalo

Gracias AntonioAA, aunque la frase "Si es por potencia, sensibilidad...". me deja un poco confundido. Hay algo que no veas bien?


----------



## AntonioAA

no! ... es marca reconocida... esos parametros estan bien ... no puedo decirte mas porque no lo he tenido... lo que estoy seguro que con un TDA bien alimentado , vas a hacer un ruido tremendo!!


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> no! ... es marca reconocida... esos parametros estan bien ... no puedo decirte mas porque no lo he tenido... lo que estoy seguro que con un TDA *bien alimentado* , vas a hacer un ruido tremendo!!


Que buen detalle! 

La mayoría de armadores que he visto *pretenden usar un transfrmador de 12V simples* para alimentar un TDA2050, y encima usando doblador de tensión...  

La tensión mínima para alimentar un TDA2050 son 15VAC o 20VCC, menos de eso no tiene sentido.
Mi recomendación como siempre lo digo es alimentarlo con un transformador de 17+17 VAC, porque rectificando esto se obtienen los +-23Vcc, perfectos para este chip! 

Saludos.


AntonioAA dijo:


> ( de paso , que lindo el pajarraco! )


Se lo robé a San Google!


----------



## Pelelalo

Tavo dijo:


> Que buen detalle!
> 
> La mayoría de armadores que he visto *pretenden usar un transfrmador de 12V simples* para alimentar un TDA2050, y encima usando doblador de tensión...
> 
> La tensión mínima para alimentar un TDA2050 son 15VAC o 20VCC, menos de eso no tiene sentido.
> Mi recomendación como siempre lo digo es alimentarlo con un transformador de 17+17 VAC, porque rectificando esto se obtienen los +-23Vcc, perfectos para este chip!
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Se lo robé a San Google!



Tavo, ese altavoz es para un TDA7294 alimentado a +-33.6Vcc.


----------



## Tavo

Pelelalo dijo:


> Tavo, ese altavoz es para un TDA7294 alimentado a +-33.6Vcc.


Me parece bien correcta esa tensión. Así si da gusto usar un amplificador, aprovechando bien su rendimiento. 

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

No sabes , Tavo , como anda la "bestia" que le arme a mi hijo para el bajo!! Son 2 TDA7294 en bridge...

Teoricamente el trafo , que tiene 35V rectificados en vacio... tendria que caer a 25V ... pero no cae a menos de 32 a maxima potencia .... hace los calculos cuanto puede estar dando de potencia !!


----------



## Pelelalo

COMPRADO. Me han hecho un precio cojonudo: 31€.

Estoy deseando probarlo. Muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> No sabes , Tavo , como anda la "bestia" que le arme a mi hijo para el bajo!! Son 2 TDA7294 en bridge...
> 
> Teoricamente el trafo , que tiene 35V rectificados en vacio... tendria que caer a 25V ... pero no cae a menos de 32 a maxima potencia .... hace los calculos cuanto puede estar dando de potencia !!


Que bueno Antonio!!

Che, y qué parlante/woofer tiene el ampli? Alguno especial para bajo o es algo "injertado"? 

Con esa tensión, así al vuelo debe andar por los 70-80Wrms... Quizá y es probable que de 100W, pero no se que woofer se banca eso!!! 

Desde ya, adivino que es de 12 pulgadas, porque un 10 con eso se descona! 

Tirá más datos che, y alguna foto si podés! 

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Le erraste algo a la cuenta, Tavito, es en BRIDGE, la potencia es DOBLE ... (es como duplicar la tension de alimentacion )... deberia ser de 150... pero con esos numeros "teoricamente" paso los 200.
Por suerte son de pico , sabes que el bajo tiene mucho rango dinamico. Sino volaria.
La caja es de 4 x 10" American Vox con un tweeter bala Selenium ... creo que ya te habia contado.
Aca lo publiqué : _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/548967/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/550168/ _

Pregunta lo que quieras... lo mas importante es que toque el pre para que tuviera mucho rango.
Un abrazo


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Le erraste algo a la cuenta, Tavito, es en BRIDGE, la potencia es DOBLE ... (es como duplicar la tension de alimentacion )... deberia ser de 150... pero con esos numeros "teoricamente" paso los 200.
> Por suerte son de pico , sabes que el bajo tiene mucho rango dinamico. Sino volaria.
> La caja es de 4 x 10" American Vox con un tweeter bala Selenium ... creo que ya te habia contado.
> Aca lo publiqué :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/548967/ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/550168/
> 
> Pregunta lo que quieras... lo mas importante es que toque el pre para que tuviera mucho rango.
> Un abrazo



*Felicitaciones por lo tuyo Antonio, no había visto esas fotos!  *
Pregunta descolgada  : ¿Quién es el *bassplayer* de la foto? 

Me gustaría mucho escuchar ese equipo. Al pricipio me sonó medio "suceptible" el hecho de que el amplificador sea integrado y en modo bridge, pero por lo que veo te dio muy buenos resultados!! 

Según tus comentarios y datos técnicos, ese equipo debe sonar mooooooooi bien che... me gustaría escucharlo! 

*Un abrazo Antonio!*
PS:
Lamento mucho que no voy a poder ir a la "juntada audiófila", porque quizá ahí podríamos encontrarnos! jeje


----------



## AntonioAA

Tavo: el bassplayer ... segun dice la nota , es mi Hijo.. 
Como dice lo que publiqué ... enseguida lo adoptó y tanto el como su banda dicen que anda barbaro...
Fijate que desplazó a un stk4050 alimentado con 55V , que no es poco . Lastima estamos un poco lejos.
Y tampoco puedo ir a la juntada... esta epoca del año viene complicada.
Un abrazo!

PD: lo del modo bridge no afecta en nada a la calidad , es totalmente valido e incluso sugerido por el fabricante.


----------



## pkuhn

mnicolau dijo:


> Lo estoy alimentando con la fuente que acá subí:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/
> 
> Ahí en el video estaba alimentado con +-32[V] y 4[Ohm], aunque hay que bajarlo un par de Volts si se quiere usar esa impedancia. Con 8[Ohm] lo alimento con +-38[V].
> 
> Saludos



hola, yo lo estoy alimentando con +- 50v y una carga de 8 ohm (parlante)
pero cuando lo pongo a todo lo que dá el circuito integrado  se pone en corto y hasta quemó el parlante ... por que se habra puesto en corto al subirle todo el volumen ?


----------



## mnicolau

pkuhn dijo:


> hola, yo lo estoy alimentando con +- 50v y una carga de 8 ohm (parlante)
> pero cuando lo pongo a todo lo que dá el circuito integrado  se pone en corto y hasta quemó el parlante ... por que se habra puesto en corto al subirle todo el volumen ?



Hola, hay que leer antes de armar, sino pasan esas cosas:





Estás varios V por encima de lo recomendado...

Saludos


----------



## pkuhn

hno: ok gracias igual e quedado con dudas ...

Pregunta : -¿ se puede reemplazar por el TDA7293 ? 
- y ... ¿ no se deberia poner una bobina en serie a la salida del parlante como proteccion para el integrado ? (http://construyasuvideorockola.com/p...rockola_04.php) --> como en ese ?


----------



## Pelelalo

pkuhn dijo:


> hno: ok gracias igual e quedado con dudas ...
> 
> Pregunta : -¿ se puede reemplazar por el TDA7293 ?



Por lo que veo en el datasheet SI.


----------



## santiago61

hola gente, les comento que le puse un gabinete con la fuente al tda 7294,y lo estoy utilizando en mi camioneta...al estarlo probando ayer todo el dia note lo siguiente:

1- cuando bajo el volumen del autoestereo (pioneer) de 1 a 0 es decir a minimo adonde no se escucha nada se escucha un pop, en el woofer.

2- cuando estoy escuchando alguna emisora de radio a media potencia y cambio de emisora las pregrabadas,con las teclas se escucha un pop.

3- Cuando apago y enciendo el autoesterero tambien se escucha en pop, pero algunas veces, no siempre, no se porque sera.

4- Caundo estoy escuchando musica y doy arranque a la camioneta se escucha un chirido con un pop  horrible...

5-Cuando escucho a bajo volumen, en el woofer se escucha un poco de musica y distorsion-chirrido muy bajito (el cual mi novia me dijo se te rompio el parlante), como un sonido de saturacion pero cuando subo el volumen se calla y se escucha los golpes como debe ser sin distorsion el parlante esta bien, hay un problemita por alli pero no se por donde empezar...

les comento que el ampli lo tengo directamente conectado a la fuente,y puenteado el stand-by y el mute.para que arranque como lo indica mnicolau.

si me podrian echar una mano les agradecira....


----------



## yuccez

santiago61 dijo:


> hola gente, les comento que le puse un gabinete con la fuente



aprovechando el tema, me podrias decir como armaste la fuente para conectarlo al automovil, o de donde sacaste el diagrama


----------



## AntonioAA

Y desde donde conectas el stereo ? tiene una salida?


----------



## santiago61

lo conecto desde una salida AUX de sub woofer del estereo,y los cortes lo manejo del mismo...no es tanto un "pop" es un "tac" como una descarga que se amplifica,cada vez que cambio de funcion del estereo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Habria que determinar si esos ruidos los produce el stereo ( aunque parezca improbable ) . Me ha pasado con lectoras de CD que si no estan funcionando quedan en alta impedancia y producen ruido. 
- Tenes posibilidad de aplicar esa salida a otro amplificador a ver si hace lo mismo? 
- Tenes datos de la impedancia de la salida AUX ? ( puede haber una desadaptacion con el ampli )
- Otra: que fuente estas usando? es conmutada supongo.... por ahi puede estar tambien. Si tenes para probarlo con una comun yo haria la prueba.


----------



## santiago61

- La fuente que estoy utilizando es la dc dc de mnicolau,que se encuentra en el foro.y no tengo otra fuente por ejemplo de red 220v como para ir descartando problemas en la fuente.

- la salida del pre según el manual del píoneer es de 2.2v. Habra algún inconveniente con la requerida por el 7294?

- Voy a probar con un ampli con tda7377 asi ver si el problema viene del autoestéreo.

Gracias!


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo que me decis es la tension de salida del stereo, esta correcta ... hablo de la IMPEDANCIA ....

Proba con otro ampli y vemos.


----------



## santiago61

haa perdon, segun el manual del autoestereo, el nivel de salida maxima del preamplificador 
............(Pre-out) /Impedancia de salida : 2.2V / 1K Ohm (impedancia)

en el datashet del tda encontre este dato: Ri  Input Resistance 100 kΩ

tendre que modificar algo del circuito original del tda7294 para evitar ese desadaptacion de impedancia con el amplificador?


----------



## AntonioAA

No parece estar mal.. la entrada tiene 22k a masa , o sea que esa es la impedancia que ve el stereo.

Te diria que pruebes bajarla .. por ejemplo a 10k  a ver si mejora.

Pero creo que la mejor prueba va a ser con otro ampli ...  para saber si es el stereo el que te da problemas.


----------



## pkuhn

Pelelalo dijo:


> Por lo que veo en el datasheet SI.



hola , reemplaze el tda 7294 por un tda 7293 ... y cuando voy a probarlo no suena de ninguna manera ... este pcb se puede utilizar para este TDA ? (7293) ... no se si hay que modificar algo o no ? espero respuestas ... 

chau graciaas


----------



## zopilote

pkuhn dijo:


> hola , reemplaze el tda 7294 por un tda 7293 ... y cuando voy a probarlo no suena de ninguna manera ... este pcb se puede utilizar para este TDA ? (7293) ... no se si hay que modificar algo o no ? espero respuestas ...
> 
> chau graciaas


 Debiste haber usado los datas de los integrados, ambos son compatibles si se mueve el condensador de 22uF (pin 6,14) y se lo situa entre los pines 6 y 12(TDA7293), la orientacion lo vez en su data de cada integrado.
 Solo trata de comprender los datos que los fabricantes publican y no tendrias errores.


----------



## pkuhn

zopilote dijo:


> Debiste haber usado los datas de los integrados, ambos son compatibles si se mueve el condensador de 22uF (pin 6,14) y se lo situa entre los pines 6 y 12(TDA7293), la orientacion lo vez en su data de cada integrado.
> Solo trata de comprender los datos que los fabricantes publican y no tendrias errores.



esa seria la unica modificacion  que hay que realizarle ?


----------



## Cacho

Perdón por reflotar algo de una semana (no entré casi al foro estos días por el laburo), pero...



AntonioAA dijo:


> ...es en BRIDGE, la potencia es DOBLE ... (es como duplicar la tension de alimentacion )


No es el doble al poner en puente un ampli, es teóricamente el cuádruple. Si la fuente o las protecciones no le permiten pasar del doble es otra cosa, pero la potencia se cuadruplica:

P=V*I, si se duplica V, entonces se duplica I (sobre la misma carga, claro), con lo que queda P=2V*2I=4V*I.

Desde otro ángulo, P=V²/R=I²*R, con lo que al llevar la tensión o la corriente al doble, queda P=(2V)²/R=(2I)²*R => P=4V²/R=4I²*R.

Cuadruplica nomás la potencia, a menos que algo la limite.


Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, ahí te limita la corriente el integradito. Lo que planteo yo vale para el caso de trabajarlo en 8r en modo simple y en puente 

Si junto con el puente también duplicás la impedancia del parlante, ahí sí se dobla y nada más.


Saludos


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:
			
		

> Pero como dice Cacho... no sos ni bueno ni malo... sino INCORREGIBLE


 Mi no entender... 
-----------------------------------

Por lo de las impedancias de carga, me parece que yo conozco un señor por acá cerca que castiga a los 7294 haciéndolos trabajar en bridge a 4 ohms...  

Eso si es castigar eh, yo calculo que la impedancia "real" en marcha deben ser casi unos 6 ohms, pero aún así me parece muy poca, deben sufrir como unos condenados los transistores de salida internos... 

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote

Tavo dijo:


> Mi no entender...
> -----------------------------------
> 
> Por lo de las impedancias de carga, me parece que yo conozco un señor por acá cerca que castiga a los 7294 haciéndolos trabajar en bridge a 4 ohms...
> 
> Eso si es castigar eh, yo calculo que la impedancia "real" en marcha deben ser casi unos 6 ohms, pero aún así me parece muy poca, deben sufrir como unos condenados los transistores de salida internos...
> 
> Saludos.


 Averigua a que voltaje le esta colocando sus integrados. Por que para trabajarlo a cuatro ohmios se tiene que bajar la alimentacion.


----------



## SKYFALL

zopilote dijo:


> Averigua a que voltaje le esta colocando sus integrados. Por que para trabajarlo a cuatro ohmios se tiene que bajar la alimentacion.



Si señor, esa es la manera correcta de poder mantener la misma impedancia de carga al conectar dos amplificadores en puente, pues de otra forma si se mantiene el mismo nivel de tension se debe aumentar la impedancia de la carga para evitar sobretemperatura en los amplificadores.


----------



## santiago61

hola que tal! les comento que el ruido ( chasquidos) que tenia ,despues de descartar varias hipotesis, sucedia por que se habian averiado el fusible(resistencia de bajo valor) RCA del autoestereo, buscando por internet me tope con una info que ante una mala coneccion de rca o al desconectarlo encendida la potencia y el estereo estos se averian con lo cual hay que reemplazar en el interior de la plaqueta dicha resistencia, para solucionar puse las masas RCA con una resistencia de 1 Ohm entre la masa del RCA y Chasis del estereo, y chau los chasquidos tanto al encender el motor o al cambiar de funciones en el propio estereo...

Creditos a Club del audio donde hay un tutorial como reparar las masas RCA de autoestereo, y a Maxep que propuso el empleo de la resistencia, el cual el es miembro del foro, pero me parece que esta inactivo ultimamente....tambien a AntonioAA que me ayudo en el tema...


----------



## AntonioAA

Me alegro mucho , santiago ! 
El problema tenia que estar por ahi... pero lo ultimo que se me ocurrio es que podia tener un fusible!!

Es bueno seguir aprendiendo... saludos


----------



## murcy

entonces ningun problema para una bateria de alarma domiciliaria ??


----------



## SERGIOD

Este que esta en modo puente alguien lo hizo en pcb
es cierto que el tda7296 es equivalente


----------



## Tavo

SERGIOD dijo:


> es cierto que el tda7296 es equivalente


Buscá, investigá, y respondé la pregunta por tu cuenta; vamos, que no es tan difícil. 

Te tiro el salvavidas: http://www.datasheetcatalog.com


----------



## SERGIOD

tiene menos potencia el tda7296 es a 70v y 60w
y el tda 7294 es 100v 100w


----------



## guarod

SERGIOD dijo:


> tiene menos potencia el tda7296 es a 70v y 60w
> y el tda 7294 es 100v 100w



tda 7296 = 60w

tda 7295 = 80w

tda 7294 = 100w 45v

tda 7293 = 100w 50v


----------



## Tavo

SERGIOD dijo:


> tiene menos potencia el tda7296 es a 70v y 60w
> y el tda 7294 es 100v 100w


BIEN! Así se hace. Buscando e investigando.

Viste que no era tan difícil? 

Esos son todos hermanos, siendo el más grande el 7293...

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Tavo! ... estas pareciendote al Profe Zavalla...


----------



## guillegm

Hola compañeros, monté este amplificador hace unos mese pero no me acaba de dar toda la potencia que deberia.
Lo alimento con una fuente de alimentación compuesta por un trafo de 220V-24V 5A y un doblador de tensión con un condensador de 6800uF por rama. La fuente me da unos +37V 0 -37V.
Al principio pensaba que seria por el previo, pero lo he probado ya con 3 previos y con ninguno da sensación de potencia, ni si quiera creo que llegue a unos 10W RMS.
Como altavoz uso un beyma full range de 100W RMS a 8ohm, y subiendo el volumen al máximo no suena nada fuerte.
Le cambié la resistencia de 1k5 por una de 680ohm, luego por una de 340 y ahora tiene una de 100 ohm.
¿Que puede estar ocurriendo? ¿Puede ser que no suene fuerte por la poca rectificación en la alimentación? El tda parece original, pero ya no se que pensar...
¿Que me recomiendan?
Muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote

Cual es tu fuente de señal, o te equivocaste en algun condensador, revisa los componenetes. O danos una foto de tu amplificador.


----------



## Tavo

Mmmmmmmmmm  

Yo estoy dudando de esa fuente de alimentación... No dá la corriente que el integrado necesita y al momento de "sonar" cae la tensión.. es una hipótesis, bastante probable.

Generalmente, los dobladores de tensión no suelen usarse para potencias mayores que 20-30W como mucho. No es recomendable para más.

Saludos.


----------



## guillegm

zopilote dijo:


> Cual es tu fuente de señal, o te equivocaste en  algun condensador, revisa los componenetes. O danos una foto de tu  amplificador.


Mi fuente de señal han sido 2 previos hechos por mi, uno muy sencillo  con TL072 y el Peavey XR700, y ahora le he conectado un POD X3, que es  una pedalera multiefectos de guitarra que funciona perfectamente  conectada a otros sitios. Descarto completamente que se la fuente de  audio.
El circuito lo he mirado y remirado y estan todos los valores bien.  Incluso le he cambiado el condensador de entrada de 4.7uF por el de  2.2uF (que como no tenia de 2.2uF le he puesto 2 de 1uF en paralelo) que modificó mnicolau en la versión 2.0 del circuito.



Tavo dijo:


> Mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Yo estoy dudando de esa fuente de alimentación... No dá la corriente que el integrado necesita y al momento de "sonar" cae la tensión.. es una hipótesis, bastante probable.
> 
> Generalmente, los dobladores de tensión no suelen usarse para potencias mayores que 20-30W como mucho. No es recomendable para más.
> 
> Saludos.


Sin duda seria una posibilidad, pero a mi ni si quiera me llega a esa potencia de consumo, se oye muy bajo pero casi que sólo me queda esa opción. ¿Si le pongo otro condenador de 4.700uF en paralelo al de 6800uF en cada rama se notarà? ¿Puede que con 10000uF por rama ya tenga un filtrado suficiente?


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo mas simple... medir la fuente cuando está el amplificador a su maxima potencia. Te va a dar una idea de cuanto cae... si de 37V se va a 30 o menos , esta re-mal...

Si no fuera eso , para mi tu problema esta en la sensibilidad de la entrada . Probaste con una salida comun de auriculares , un mp3 por ejemplo? ... deberia tener suficiente señal para moverlo bien e incluso saturarlo.


----------



## SERGIOD

guarod dijo:


> tda 7296 = 60w
> 
> tda 7295 = 80w
> 
> tda 7294 = 100w 45v
> 
> tda 7293 = 100w 50v



Gracias  pero solo fue una pregunta suelta 
ademas el momento que lo pregunte en ese instante subi yo mismo la respuesta solo que creo que por ahi alguien me gano por unos milisegundos bueno ha y los que lo armaron suban sus fotos


----------



## guillegm

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo mas simple... medir la fuente cuando está el amplificador a su maxima potencia. Te va a dar una idea de cuanto cae... si de 37V se va a 30 o menos , esta re-mal...
> 
> Si no fuera eso , para mi tu problema esta en la sensibilidad de la entrada . Probaste con una salida comun de auriculares , un mp3 por ejemplo? ... deberia tener suficiente señal para moverlo bien e incluso saturarlo.


Acabo de probarlo conectado al portátil, que tiene una muy buena salida. A máximo rendimiento el voltaje cae hasta 35V, lo máximo que ha caído ha sido a 34.8V. 
Le tengo puesta la resistencia de 100ohm en vez de 680ohm, para que tenga mas ganancia. Le he puesto una canción de metalica y los graves distorsionaban un poco, a parte de la poca potencia. Parece un ampli de 20W en vez de 70W...

¿Que más puede ser?
Gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

Con que parlantes lo estas usando? .. no seran de muy bajo rendimiento??

Ya que tenes una compu... buscate un generador de señales ... ponelo a 200Hz y medi la salida en el parlante con el tester ( alterna por supuesto ) , podes calcular la potencia que estas obteniendo.


----------



## alex9

de cuantos ohm tiene que ser la bocina ? cual me recomiendan ?


----------



## guillegm

alex9 dijo:


> de cuantos ohm tiene que ser la bocina ? cual me recomiendan ?



A mi me recomendaron (mucha gente) un beyma 10agne y es el que tengo. Es  un altavoz de 100W 8ohm full range y gran sensibilidad. En España sale  por unos 40-45€.
Aquí sus características:
http://profesional.beyma.com/pdf/10AGNE.pdf


AntonioAA dijo:


> Con que parlantes lo estas usando? .. no seran de muy bajo rendimiento??
> 
> Ya que tenes una compu... buscate un generador de señales ... ponelo a 200Hz y medi la salida en el parlante con el tester ( alterna por supuesto ) , podes calcular la potencia que estas obteniendo.



Acabo de probar lo del generador de señales. Lo he puesto a 200Hz y máximo volumen en la salida del ordenador. Midiendo en los bornes del altavoz me daba 0.32V.
Ahora, ¿cómo calculo la potencia? Soy muy limitado en electrónica, en realidad soy informático y lo único que se de electrónica son puertas lógicas y este tipo de cosas que te enseñana en el primer año de universidad. Luego de electrotecnia la ley de ohm, kirchoff y este tipo de cosas...
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Suponiendo que tu voltimetro indique valor EFICAZ y tu parlante sea de 8 Ohms :

P=V^2/R = 0,0128 W !!! Estas muy mal ... Si revisaste todo , cabe pensar que este quemado.

Yo he armado 4 de estos ejemplares , con integrados no originales y me han andado hermoso....


----------



## guillegm

humildemente creo que daba más que 0.0128W porque el altavoz sonaba la mitad de potente que unos monitores behringer de 16W rms. 
Tenía conectado el altavoz al amplificador, y el tester conectado a los bornes del altavoz. ¿lo he hecho bien?
Muchas gracias a todos, y sin querer desmerecer a los demas, en especial a antonioaaa por responderme tan rápido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

guillegm dijo:


> humildemente creo que daba más que 0.0128W porque el altavoz sonaba la mitad de potente que unos monitores behringer de 16W rms.


Si suena "la mitad de fuerte" entonces está entregando 10 veces menos potencia, pero también influya la sensiblidad del parlante y otras cuantas cosas más. Por favor, lea el foro por que hay mucha información útil.


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Por favor, *lea* el foro por que hay mucha información útil.


Eduardo, tratando a la gente de "Usted" ?


----------



## Fogonazo

guillegm dijo:


> Hola compañeros, monté este amplificador hace unos mese pero no me acaba de dar toda la potencia que deberia....



¿ Podrías poner el esquema que armaste ?


----------



## Tavo

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Podrías poner el esquema que armaste ?


Es una buena pregunta, aunque supongo que habrá armado el que armamos todos, de este mismo post, con este mismo diseño de circuito impreso, realizado por Mnicolau...

Es raro. Para mi falta algo, hay algo mal en la realimentación o está sonado el chip. 

Estos circuitos integrados arrancan a la primera, se arman y listo. No tienen mucha complejidad que digamos, por eso son ideales para principiantes...


----------



## AntonioAA

Coincido plenamente con el joven Tavo....( ahora estas sponsorizado ??) 

A veces la electronica me resulta similar a algunas mujeres... nos vuelven locos pero  volvemos a ellas.


----------



## guillegm

Monté el esquema de mnicolau de la primera página, la priemera versión. He repasado todos los elementos y no me he equivocado en ningún valor. Incluso he cambiado el valor del primer condensador, que inicialmente era de 4.7uF y mnicolau recomendó ponerlo de 2.2uF en la versión 2.0 del circuito.





ezavalla dijo:


> Si suena "la mitad de fuerte" entonces está  entregando 10 veces menos potencia, pero también influya la sensiblidad  del parlante y otras cuantas cosas más. Por favor, lea el foro por que  hay mucha información útil.


Creáme que he leído todo el hilo y pese a que se tratan diferentes aspectos del amplificador (rizado en la alimentación y distorsión de graves, caída de tensión en la alimentación, la necesidad de un preamplificador, aumentar ganancia, etc...) y no he encontrado nada que me pueda ayudar...
Según el fabricante, el parlante es de alta sensibilidad, colgé un enlace al pdf con las características del mismo, por si os lo quereis mirar y descartar esto.
Comienzo a pensar que el integrado esta dañado. Escogí este circuito por su sencillez. No soy un experto en electrónica, pero he montado muchos circuitos de guitarra, pedales de distorsión complicados (proco rat, shredmaster, dr boogie, guv'nor, chorus ce-1). También monté un clon del previo jcm 800 que va con dos válvulas y me funcionó, y este circuito que es mucho más sencillo no suena como tiene que sonar... es desesperante...
¿Podría ser que algun condensador o resistencia estuviera dañado e impidiera al tda dar toda su potencia?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Este circuito funciona de primera intención SIEMPRE, suponiendo que está bien armado, bien alimentado y tiene componentes originales y de valores correctos. Por lo que comenta y dado que ya ha revisado todo lo otro, yo comenzaría cambiando el TDA7294 por que tal vez está defectuoso o es falso...y no hay mucho mas para hacer.


----------



## Fogonazo

guillegm dijo:


> Monté el esquema de mnicolau de la primera página, ..........



¿ Se lee correctamente el texto en tu PCB o está invertido ?


----------



## AntonioAA

Buena observacion de Don Fogonazo! 
... por otra parte , guillegm ... podrias armar uno totalmente nuevo... creo que eres de España y el costo de toda la plaqueta no debe superar los 10euros ... o me equivoco?
Lamentablemente si bien hacemos maravillas , aun no hacemos MILAGROS !


----------



## zopilote

guillegm dijo:


> Monté el esquema de mnicolau de la primera página, la priemera versión. He repasado todos los elementos y no me he equivocado en ningún valor. Incluso he cambiado el valor del primer condensador, que inicialmente era de 4.7uF y mnicolau recomendó ponerlo de 2.2uF en la versión 2.0 del circuito.
> Creáme que he leído todo el hilo y pese a que se tratan diferentes aspectos del amplificador (rizado en la alimentación y distorsión de graves, caída de tensión en la alimentación, la necesidad de un preamplificador, aumentar ganancia, etc...) y no he encontrado nada que me pueda ayudar...
> Según el fabricante, el parlante es de alta sensibilidad, colgé un enlace al pdf con las características del mismo, por si os lo quereis mirar y descartar esto.
> Comienzo a pensar que el integrado esta dañado. Escogí este circuito por su sencillez. No soy un experto en electrónica, pero he montado muchos circuitos de guitarra, pedales de distorsión complicados (proco rat, shredmaster, dr boogie, guv'nor, chorus ce-1). También monté un clon del previo jcm 800 que va con dos válvulas y me funcionó, y este circuito que es mucho más sencillo no suena como tiene que sonar... es desesperante...
> ¿Podría ser que algun condensador o resistencia estuviera dañado e impidiera al tda dar toda su potencia?


 Todo se resume a que la plaqueta no tenga ningun microcorte, vereficar que le llega los voltajes adecuados, luego de eso sospechar del IC de audio, como yo vivo a más de 2000msnm ocurre que se produce electricidad estaticá y esta es un asesino de integrados, ya me paso dos veces con los tda7294, estos se hechan a perder sin siquiera presentar daño aparente.


----------



## SERGIOD

Todo se resume a que la plaqueta no tenga ningun microcorte, vereficar que le llega los voltajes adecuados, luego de eso sospechar del IC de audio, como yo vivo a más de 2000msnm ocurre que se produce electricidad estaticá y esta es un asesino de integrados, ya me paso dos veces con los tda7294, estos se hechan a perder sin siquiera presentar daño aparente.
Tienes razón zopilote lo mejor seria que realices otra placa(PCB), traslada todos los componentes y para mayor seguridad comprate otro TDA7294 y pruebalo con eso.
Hciendo eso estarias descartando como dice zopilote cualquier microcorte y no dudarias del tda7294


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> A veces la electronica me resulta similar a algunas mujeres... nos vuelven locos pero  volvemos a ellas.


  Suele pasar.


zopilote dijo:


> como yo vivo a más de 2000msnm ocurre que se produce electricidad estaticá y esta es un asesino de integrados...


2000 metros sobre el nivel del mar? ... Estás alto eh!

Yo vivo a 10 veces menos tu altura, 230 msnm. Provincia de Buenos Aires, Argentina.

*Para Guille:*
Si tan seguro estás de que armaste todo bien y sin equivocaciones, el paso siguiente sería reemplazar el integrado. Quizá sea solo eso, que haya tenido algún defecto de fabricación...  (quizá) o se haya arruinado por X motivos... *O que sea falsificado.* 

Saludos.


----------



## ChEbA777

una pregunta.yo hice el amplificador(muchas gracias por el aporte) pero no suena tan fuerte...le puse un parlante de 12'' y de 8 ohm y una fuente de +-22 V(en alterna).

Algun consejo?

y otra cosa..lo uso para una guitarra...de preamplificador uso el mismo pedal de efectos...intente hacer un par de preamplificadores pero sin exito...alguna idea y si tienen el circuito mejor,de algun preamplificador? solo quiero que eleve la señal de la guitarra(aprox 45 a 60 mv) para que funcione bien?


gracias y me encanto este ampli!


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo mas probable es que te falte nivel de señal para llegar a la potencia maxima .
Por tanto necesitas un preamp.
No tengo el link , pero tupolev publico aqui uno muy lindo , con distorsion incorporada y todo...


----------



## santiago61

ChEbA777 dijo:


> una pregunta.yo hice el amplificador(muchas gracias por el aporte) pero no suena tan fuerte...le puse un parlante de 12'' y de 8 ohm y una fuente de +-22 V(en alterna).
> 
> Algun consejo?
> 
> y otra cosa..lo uso para una guitarra...de preamplificador uso el mismo pedal de efectos...intente hacer un par de preamplificadores pero sin exito...alguna idea y si tienen el circuito mejor,de algun preamplificador? solo quiero que eleve la señal de la guitarra(aprox 45 a 60 mv) para que funcione bien?
> 
> 
> gracias y me encanto este ampli!




Cheba777 ,aparte de lo que dice antonio, me parece que la tension que le estas aplicando al TDA es poca,acordate que vos tenes un parlante de 8ohm...por eso que no le sacas el maximo de potencia que puede entregar el ampli..



zopilote dijo:


> El voltaje se escoge deacuerdo a la impedancia del trasductor que vas a usar, si quiere usar con uno de 4 ohms, el voltaje es desde +/-22 V ~ +/-30V, si son de 8 ohms el voltaje estaria entre los +/-28 ~ +/-40 v, siendo el mas popular el de +/-35vdc. Y el de +-40 solo es con condiciones especiales.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hay que ver tambien la sensibilidad del parlante ... pero 22 de AC rectificados son casi 30V , no va a ser una diferencia tan audible.
Me inclino mas por la señal de entrada... la guitarra puede ser muy baja si tiene micro pasivo....



Hace una prueba sencilla:  ponele a la entrada un mp3 o una compu ( salida de auriculares) a mitad de volumen... si ahi tenes potencia sin distorsion , es que te falta señal.


----------



## ixak1

Hola buena tarde, pues ya arme unos cuantos d*E* estos para practicar ahaha XD, bueno lo arme con el TDA7293 y alimentado con 45v rectificados, la pregunta es: 

A opinión de todos, experiencia también, ¿como alimentarían dos etapas de estas? pues tengo solo un trafo, grande, de unos 10 amp,tal ves 12 amp, que alimentaba el clase D 200w q*UE* anda por hay en el foro ahaha .. bueno la cosa es q*UE* ¿necesito hacer una rectificación para los dos ? o una para cada uno, tengo unos capacitores de 6600, dos de hecho..   uds que opinan ? tal ves no la capte del articulo "diseño de fuentes" que creo Fogonazo hiso.


----------



## Pelelalo

Pues después de haber volver a leer todo el hilo no encontre nada relacionado con CORTES (silencios) en el TDA. Estos cortes de sonido me ocurren cuando aumento el volumen. 

Les pregunto por causas que puedan provocarlo.

PD: He probado lo siguiente:

1.- Alimentación. Tengo una fuente con 24-0-24 VAC a 3A, rectificados con un puente, y dos condensadores de 4700uF a 63V. A la placa les llega +-35.7V. Por ahí todo bien.

2.- El ampli lo alimento con MP3. Al principio todo bien, pero cuando quiero impresionar, pues se escuchan los cortes de sonido. PENSÉ que se escucharía distorsión, NO cortes.

3.- He probado continuidad en todas las pistas y parecen correctas.

4.- El disipador es grandecito, si bien es cierto que no le puse la grasa térmica, únicamente lo atornille, pero palpé el TDA y no parece caldearse para nada.

Toda ayuda será bienvenida.


----------



## mnicolau

Pelelalo dijo:


> 1.- Alimentación. Tengo una fuente con 24-0-24 VAC a 3A, rectificados con un puente, y dos condensadores de 4700uF a 63V. A la placa les llega +-35.7V. Por ahí todo bien.



Esa alimentación estaría OK siempre y cuando tengas una carga de 8[Ω]. Si es de 4[Ω], el datasheet recomienda no pasar de 30[V] por rama.

Si estás usando 4[Ω], probá unir 2 parlantes en serie o utilizar uno de 8[Ω] para ver si sigue el problema.

PD: qué PCB armaste? Probaste otra fuente de señal?

Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo

mnicolau dijo:


> Esa alimentación estaría OK siempre y cuando tengas una carga de 8[Ω]. Si es de 4[Ω], el datasheet recomienda no pasar de 30[V] por rama.
> 
> Si estás usando 4[Ω], probá unir 2 parlantes en serie o utilizar uno de 8[Ω] para ver si sigue el problema.
> 
> PD: qué PCB armaste? Probaste otra fuente de señal?
> 
> Saludos



1. Tengo una carga de 8 ohmios.

2. No tengo más fuente de señal.

3. Lo hice en placa perforada, siguiendo el diagrama que subiste en la versión 2.0.

Gracias mariano.


----------



## AntonioAA

Algun componente puede estar traicionandote Pelelalo... o un electrolitico o el propio TDA. Revisa las tensiones que soportan los capacitores , y si no .. prueba cambiar .


----------



## Pelelalo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Algun componente puede estar traicionandote Pelelalo... o un electrolitico o el propio TDA. Revisa las tensiones que soportan los capacitores , y si no .. prueba cambiar .



Gracias AntonioAA. 

Os doy más datos. Cuando empiezan los cortes la tensión SE MANTIENE constante. No baja de los 35V. Por ahí también todo bien.


----------



## Tavo

Si todo está armado como corresponde y no hay errores, casi con seguridad podría decir que es el integrado, probablemente sea falsificado... 

Aún así, recomiendo siempre hacer el circuito impreso en placa virgen... no soy muy amigo de las protoboards...

Saludos!


----------



## Pelelalo

Más datos: Todos los condensadores a 50V y 63V. Luego todo . ¿Las resistencias eran todas de 1/4W o hay alguna de 1/2W?



Tavo dijo:


> Si todo está armado como corresponde y no hay errores, casi con seguridad podría decir que es el integrado, probablemente sea falsificado...
> 
> Aún así, recomiendo siempre hacer el circuito impreso en placa virgen... no soy muy amigo de las protoboards...
> 
> Saludos!



Ya he empezado a hacerlo en placa virgen. Después de 3 planchados parece que tengo uno bueno para empezar con el atacado. Pero al ser novato ya veremos.

El integrado creo que no es trucho, lo compré en tienda fiable y comparado con los vistos por la web, parece original. Además cambiarlo en placa perforada es prácticamente imposible por el número de pines y la mayor cantidad de estaño.

PUDIERA SER un problema de nivel de señal a la entrada?


----------



## AntonioAA

La señal de entrada diria que NO... si lo fuera , saturaria , pero no eso.

Si no es un capacitor que se pone en corto ... es el integrado.


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si no es un capacitor que se pone en corto ... es el integrado.



Mmm, Antonio, no pensaste qué podría llegar a pasar si está en corto el capacitor de la entrada y le entra DC al chip? ... Esa puede ser una causa... Bajo ningún concepto le podría entrar DC al chip. Y si le entra, obviamente activará sus protecciones como pareciera que lo está haciendo... 

Saludos.
PS: Si las transferencias del tonner hacia la placa no quedan del todo bien, no te preocupes, para eso está el marcador/fibra indeleble. Con una fibra bien fina de este tipo, podés repasar todas las pistas para que queden cubiertas del ataque químico. Yo siempre hago eso, y mis placas salen muy bien así. Es un consejo.


----------



## Pelelalo

Para empezar muchas gracias a todos; tavo, mariano, antonio, sergio, ...  Deciros que todos los consejos me han enseñado bastante y como bien proponéis estoy con una placa impresa a ver como queda y con componentes nuevos.

Aquí viene lo bueno: Conecto el preamplificador de Tupolev, y empiezo a apreciar la sensación de la que habláis (que pasada de TDA). Pero de nuevo al subir el volumen del MP3; CORTES. Tiene que ser el MP3.

Hago la prueba siguiente, con los potenciómetros del pre al mínimo, subo el volumen del MP3 al máximo, y aún sonando *bajito*, sigo escuchando los cortes. YA ESTÁ, es el MP3. PERO NO. Puesto que en otro amplificador un TDA7266 (de 7W) no me pasa.

¿Tengo fallos tanto en el amplificador como en el preamplificador?


----------



## Tavo

Si estás buscando el fallo en el amplificador, olvidate de usar un pre!!! Cuantas más vueltas, más vas a tardar en descubrir el problema!
Me explico: La idea es encontrar el fallo en el amplificador. Entonces lo que deberías hacer, es conseguir de donde sea varias fuentes de sonido, y mejor si son analógicas y con un par de años (por ej un Wallkman, una radio...)
Fijate de conseguir varias fuentes de sonido y probar con todas ellas. Si con una sola fuente de sonido no hay problemas, entonces definitivamente el problema no está en el amplificador... Tendrás problemas de impedancias (aunque lo dudo mucho)...

Primero encontrá el problema en el ampli. Una vez encontrado, ahí si ponete a jugar y usar el preamplificador... 

Saludos.
Contanos como sigue la cosa.


----------



## ChEbA777

alguno sabe de algun pre para sacarle la maxima potencia?porque tengo un bajo electrico y sale muy despacio.me habian comentado de ponerle un tda de 10w como preamplificador.que opinan de eso? quiero algo sencillito.sin efectos ni nada.solo que me entregue lo suficiente para llegar a los 70w.gracias!!


----------



## tatajara

mmno creo que con un integrado se pueda pero fíjate en el foro que hay muchos preamplificadores para guitarras y demás
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Cualquier preamplificador basado en operacional o no te sirve... NO hay que ponerle un amplificador primero....


----------



## Pelelalo

Tavo dijo:


> Primero encontrá el problema en el ampli. Una vez encontrado, ahí si ponete a jugar y usar el preamplificador...
> 
> Saludos.
> Contanos como sigue la cosa.



Ok tavo. En cuanto sepa más os cuento.


----------



## Pelelalo

Después de probar el teléfono móvil como fuente de sonido y no haber corte alguno, supongo que el ampli está libre de culpa. Así que mi más sinceras felicitaciones a Mariano por ese pedazo de amplificador y gracias al resto de foreros por su inestimable ayuda.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por comentar los resultados Pelelalo; así que el reproductor que estabas utilizando cortaba al aumentar el volumen 

A disfrutarlo...

Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo

mnicolau dijo:


> Gracias por comentar los resultados Pelelalo; así que el reproductor que estabas utilizando cortaba al aumentar el volumen
> 
> A disfrutarlo...
> 
> Saludos



Lo que me desconcierta es que con un TDA menos potente no me pasa. De ahí que pensara que era el ampli.


----------



## xjaiM3x

Que tal disculpen mi ignorancia, he armado este amplificador y he colocado un preamplificador  y una fuente rectificadora, pero tengo una duda: ¿Es normal que al medir con un multímetro -Vcc y GND hay continuidad? Aun no coloco el transformador porque se me hace sospechoso la continuidad que les menciono. ¡Gracias!


----------



## juansalvo94

Pelelalo dijo:


> Lo que me desconcierta es que con un TDA menos potente no me pasa. De ahí que pensara que era el ampli.



Tal vez es por la impedancia de entrada... Me pasa lo mismo a mi con el celular, al conectar la salida a un parlante de pc se corta, pero con los auriculares no pasa absolutamente nada, no encuentro otra explicación que esta


----------



## Pelelalo

xjaiM3x dijo:


> Que tal disculpen mi ignorancia, he armado este amplificador y he colocado un preamplificador  y una fuente rectificadora, pero tengo una duda: ¿Es normal que al medir con un multímetro -Vcc y GND hay continuidad? Aun no coloco el transformador porque se me hace sospechoso la continuidad que les menciono. ¡Gracias!



NO, claro que no es normal. Si tienes continuidad entre esas dos pistas, es que tienes un corto. Revisalo bien. Entre -Vcc y GND con el multímetro (Y SIN CONECTAR ALIMENTACIÓN) te tiene que dar impedancia infinita.



juansalvo94 dijo:


> Tal vez es por la impedancia de entrada... Me pasa lo mismo a mi con el celular, al conectar la salida a un parlante de pc se corta, pero con los auriculares no pasa absolutamente nada, no encuentro otra explicación que esta



Gracias Juan. La verdad es que siempre trato de encontrar el motivo, aunque a veces sea conveniente cerrar los ojos y punto.


----------



## xjaiM3x

Gracias por responder, solucione el problema era que el disipador estaba haciendo contacto con el chasis de aluminio, ahora lo alimento y se escucha muy bien pero resulta un problema más: me aparece un ruido de "hum" de fondo a la salida, creo que es un ruido de alimentación ya que al subir el volumen del preamplificador dicho ruido no aumenta pero es un poco molesto, noto que al quitar el ventilador el ruido disminuyó pero aún sigue, tengo un transformador de 24+24 a 5A que rectificados me da -34.4 y +34.4, la fuente que tengo es una que se posteo aquí la cual tiene 9400uf por rama, he colocado cable mallado a la entrada y salida, como dato extra: cuando desconecto el amplificador de la toma de corriente y el voltaje rectificado va disminuyendo y llega a -26 y +26 VDC aprox. el ruido desaparece y la señal se escucha perfecta claro, hasta que el voltaje disminuye y llega a 0.
Una cosa mas: aún no compro la bocina o parlante que tengo en mente un eminence patriot 12" a 8Ω, el amplificador lo he probado con un parlante baja calidad y audifonos y el ruido es el mismo. Gracias


----------



## Pelelalo

¿Quizás estes utilizando el ordenador como fuente de audio? Si es así, prueba con un mp3.


----------



## xjaiM3x

Hola he conectado de la siguiente manera:
Mp3->preamplificador->amplificador->audífonos/parlante: el ruido se escucha.
Mp3->preamplificador->audífonos: el ruido desaparece.
Mp3->amplificador->audífonos/parlante: el ruido se escucha.
Todo conectado con la misma fuente rectificadora.
Sospecho que sea el TDA ya que cuando no conecto el amplificador dicho ruido no se escucha, eso me hace pensar que quizás la fuente rectificadora este bien, porque cuando conecto solo el preamplificador el ruido desaparece. Gracias
Conseguiré cámara para tomar unas fotos.


----------



## Pelelalo

Esperamos esas fotos a ver qué tal.


----------



## Pelelalo

¿Algún problema si utilizo la zona señalada en la foto para soldar un cable que conecte la masa del amplificador al tornillo del chasis donde vá la toma de tierra?


----------



## mnicolau

No estaría mal si usás un única placa amplificadora; sino tal vez sería más conveniente llevar el centro a la placa de filtrado y agrupar ahí también las masas de los parlantes.

Tendrías que hacer las pruebas y verificar la ausencia de ruidos extraños.

Saludos


----------



## JockerGamer

Hola gente! Felicitaciones mariano por este excelente diseño!! Lo quiero armar debido a que estuve renegando bastante con el de viderockola y el trafo que necesita (creo que es +-28 7A) me lo cobran muy caro, ahora viene mi pregunta... segun lo que entendi este ampli funciona con dc, no? entonces se me ocurrio usar una fuente de pc que si no me equivoco me tira +-12 V 20A
Andaria mas o menos el ampli o es muy poco voltaje? 
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Lelouch

espero no ser entrometido ni nada... pero he hecho tambien este diseño y ps conozco algo de su fubncionamiento y por esto me permito hablarle acerca de su inquietud... la verdad por cuestion de corriente la fuente de una torre es muy confiable pero el tda 7294 exige una tension minima de 18v por cada polo... por otro lado ps me imagino que le estan cobrando demasiado por su fuente es porque le han de Vender un transformador por nuevo... mi amigo consigase uno de segunda, ps uno con tap central de algun equipo viejo que venian con 18v por fase con algun radiotecnico que no le cobrara mayor cosa, ponga en una baquelita aparte de buena corriente un puente de diodos de esos metalicos grandes y un par de condensardores en paralelo por cada polo de minimo 7200uF y listo, no necesita reguladores ps el tda trabaja de 20v a 40v muy bien...saludos


----------



## Tavo

Esa pregunta se repitió y se va a seguir repitiendo hasta el fin de la electrónica... 

Las fuente de PCs se diseñaron para PCs, no para otra cosa. Es así de simple. No te sirve acá, primero porque es muy poca tensión, y segundo porque la rama negativa de todas las fuentes de PC apenas llegan a drenar 1A y no más que eso. Entonces te quedarías corto de inmediato.

Para este amplificador lo ideal sería comprar un trafo de 25+25Vac y ~200VA.


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> Esa pregunta se repitió y se va a seguir repitiendo hasta el fin de la electrónica...



O hasta que se permita la edición del 1er post , ahí se aclararía todo y fin de las preguntas repetidas...

Gracias por el comentario jocker...

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> O hasta que se permita la edición del 1er post , ahí se aclararía todo y fin de las preguntas repetidas...


Uhh! Me había olvidado de eso! 

¿No planteaste la sugerencia por acá?

Podrías abrir un nuevo tema, seguro que le van a dar importancia... 

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> Uhh! Me había olvidado de eso!
> 
> ¿No planteaste la sugerencia por acá?
> 
> Podrías abrir un nuevo tema, seguro que le van a dar importancia...
> 
> Saludos!



Si... Lo vengo proponiendo desde que el foro tenía la plataforma anterior, hace unos años atrás..  La última vez que lo hice fue acá: 

forosdeelectronica.com/f14/sugerencia-foro-33867/

Post #141

Algún día verán la importancia de ese cambio...

Off-topic off


----------



## JockerGamer

> Las fuente de PCs se diseñaron para PCs, no para otra cosa. Es así de simple. No te sirve acá, primero porque es muy poca tensión, y segundo porque la rama negativa de todas las fuentes de PC apenas llegan a drenar 1A y no más que eso. Entonces te quedarías corto de inmediato.
> 
> Para este amplificador lo ideal sería comprar un trafo de 25+25Vac y ~200VA.



Ok GRacias por aclararme las cosas...Y para armarlo estereo... que trafo necesitaria? ¿25V y luego doblarlo para obtener 25 por canal y con 15A por lo menos???
Gracias!


----------



## Tavo

JockerGamer dijo:


> Ok GRacias por aclararme las cosas...Y para armarlo estereo... que trafo necesitaria? ¿25V y luego doblarlo para obtener 25 por canal y con 15A por lo menos???
> Gracias!


¿Y de dónde estás inventando los amperes? 

Mejor hacé las cuentas en W, y después dimensionás el transformador en VA (volt-ampere), que sería la forma más correcta.

Entonces, sabiendo que este amplificador puede dar unos 60W sin problemas, la potencia final en audio de dos canales (estéreo) serían unos 120W. El disipador se calienta, y eso es potencia desperdiciada que no es audio. Es decir, el rendimiento de cualquier equipo jamás va a ser del 100%, o sea, la potencia del transformador jamás se va a "convertir" toda en audio.

Calculando un rendimiento del 60% para el amplificador más o menos (60% es audio y 40% es calor), la potencia final consumida serían unos 120 + (120*0,6) = 192W. Con un trafo de 200VA andarías bastante sobrado. Con un trafo de 150VA andarías perfecto, porque parte de esa potencia son picos (el consumo nunca es constante) y de esos picos se encarga el banco de capacitores de filtrado (fuente de alimentación).

Saludos.

La potencia en VA es *potencia aparente*, es decir, si un transformador está bobinado en un núcleo de 150VA, nunca vas a tener 150W disponibles, porque pensá también que *el transformador se calienta*, y eso es una baja de rendimiento. Se calcula que un buen transformador tiene un rendimiento del 80% (80% es potencia disponible [W] y 20% es calor).
Entonces, de esto se deduce que 150VA * 0,8 = 120W. Eso es lo que tenés disponible. Y esa potencia es idónea para dos TDA7294.


----------



## JockerGamer

Muchas Gracias Tavo!!! debo admitir que de transformadores no se nada!  mañana voy a ver cuanto me cobran ese trafo y si no es muy caro me lanzo con el proyecto!! Y como para saber un poco mas jeje... como se conectarian las dos placas entre si para que funcionen??
Gracias!


----------



## AntonioAA

Felicitaciones don Tavo! Veo que ha evolucionado en sus conocimientos electronicos!!!!

Por otra parte , para los que tienen problemas con los trafos y su costo , les cuento que he experimentado con TRANSFORMADORES DE DICROICAS , no lo invente yo sino que lo comentaron aqui en el Foro.... 

Puse 4 en serie para alimentar 2 TDA7294 y andan impecables!!! y cuestan menos de 10U$D c/u.

Teoricamente dan 5A a 12V cada uno , por tanto queda una fuente de +-24V 5A .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> ...les cuento que he experimentado con TRANSFORMADORES DE DICROICAS , no lo invente yo sino que lo comentaron aqui en el Foro....


Seeee....yo los he usado desde hace tiempo (es mas, creo que fuí el primero en comentarlo ), pero finalmente los reemplacé por un trafo que hice bobinar, por que la vibración por magnetoestricción que tienen se puso INSUFRIBLE! Con la música no interfería...*mucho* ...pero cuando hacía mediciones con el microfono...PUFFFF!!!! aparecían una parva de armónicas desde los 50Hz que se las atribuí al cable, al generador de ruido rosa...a la PMQLP...y eran los trafos :enfadado: (bue...al menos sirvió para que analizara y eliminara otros pequeños ruiditos que tenía dispersos por ahí).

En resumen: no hay problema en usarlos, pero hay que diseñar un sistema de sujección que se "coma" toda la vibración apretando bien las chapas, por que el ruido que meten es insoportable.


----------



## AntonioAA

Entiendo lo tuyo , Profe, no son de calidad admirable . Pero al menos los que compre yo .... se portan bien por ahora . Las chapas estan SOLDADAS.
Ya veremos cuando tengan un tiempo . Lo que se es que gaste $160 contra $300 largos que sale aqui algo equivalente .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Pero al menos los que compre yo .... se portan bien por ahora . Las chapas estan SOLDADAS.


Ahhhhhhhh(rrrggggg)....las chapas están soldadas! Claro, así no van a vibrar mucho (o nada ), el tema es que la teoría dice que las chapas deberían estar aisladas entre sí para minimizar las pérdidas...pero bué, no se pueden tener maravillas por lo que valen .
Los mios tienen las chapas solo ajustadas por el carretel donde esta la bobina...o sea ... no sujeta nada :enfadado:

PD: Calienta mucho el núcleo????


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Seeee....yo los he usado desde hace tiempo (es mas, creo que fuí el primero en comentarlo ), pero finalmente los reemplacé por un trafo que hice bobinar, por que la vibración por magnetoestricción que tienen se puso INSUFRIBLE! Con la música no interfería...*mucho* ...pero cuando hacía mediciones con el microfono...PUFFFF!!!! aparecían una parva de armónicas desde los 50Hz que se las atribuí al cable, al generador de ruido rosa...a la PMQLP...y eran los trafos :enfadado: (bue...al menos sirvió para que analizara y eliminara otros pequeños ruiditos que tenía dispersos por ahí).


 Eduardo!
¿Por qué no me hiciste caso aquella vez que te sugerí que los sueldes? Si, con la soldadora eléctrica por arco, la que tenemos todos en casa! 

Si soldás los transformadores se acaban definitivamente las vibraciones, todo se vuelve mucho más estable y lo mejor... CERO ruidos, desaparecen por completo! 

Mirá, acá te muestro una foto de dos trafos de dicroica que soldé en casa... Si querés podés hacer cordón de soladura a lo largo, pero no es necesario, y corrés el riesgo de que se caliente mucho todo...  Pero con unas puntadas bien distribuidas es suficiente!



Los núcleos no se calientan para nada, trabajan totalmente fríos. Ah, y un detalle importante, esos transformadores *no son los chinitos genéricos que tienen 11V en el secundario* :enfadado:, son unos de buena calidad marca *Rippless*, hechos en argentina. Medidos con el téster, tienen 13,2 Vac en secundario, y están bien hechos, se nota a simple vista. Los pagué $48 cada uno, hace bastante tiempo.

Saludos!


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

muy buenos esos trafos soldados. cuanto es el voltage final?


----------



## Tavo

mario mza dijo:


> muy buenos esos trafos soldados. cuanto es el voltage final?


En estos la tensión final se mantiene como siempre, es decir, teóricos 12V por rama (en realidad son 13 y un poquito más, porque el transformador ya es así).
Lo que buscaba con esto es un trafo de *12+12 5A*. Y así es como se obtiene. Primarios en paralelo y secundarios en serie...

Saludos!


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

gracias por responder tan pronto estimado... no vien al tema pero necesito un trafo 90+90 tengo pensado rebobinar una soldadora .. ya que me quiero armar un mounstro de 1000w.


----------



## Tavo

AntonioAA dijo:


> Felicitaciones don Tavo! Veo que ha evolucionado en sus conocimientos electronicos!!!!








No son cosas nuevas! De donde sacaste la evolución? Lo de la potencia aparente y cálculos de potencia de transformadores me lo enseñó Cacho hace bastante tiempo. 
Solo traté de ser bastante conciso para que se entienda...


AntonioAA dijo:


> Por otra parte, para los que tienen problemas con los trafos y su costo, les cuento que he experimentado con TRANSFORMADORES DE DICROICAS , no lo invente yo sino que lo comentaron aqui en el Foro...
> 
> Puse 4 en serie para alimentar 2 TDA7294 y andan impecables!!! y cuestan menos de 10U$D c/u.
> 
> Teoricamente dan 5A a 12V cada uno , por tanto queda una fuente de +-24V 5A .


Me gustó la idea de usar cuatro trafos, está interesante. 
Acá hay trafos de dos tipos, unos que salen $39 que son una berretada, y otros de $51 creo, son bastante mejores, son marca Rippless, hechos en argentina.

En realidad no son de 5A, porque la potencia de las dicroicas es de 50W, los trafos pueden dar eso al mango. Entonces, 50W/12V = 4,16 A... pero igual es una buena potencia.

Saludos!


----------



## Pelelalo

No había leido nada de poder usar el trafo de las dicroicas y por lo que sea me pareció tremendo error. Gracias por el apunte.


----------



## AntonioAA

En lo que pude probar , el nucleo NO calienta ( al menos demasiado ) . 
Profe: claro que conozco la teoria de las corrientes de Focault !! pero lo que tienen estos es un cordoncito a un costado , bastante bien hecho . No me animaria a soldarlos como Tavo , al menos hasta que me compre la MIG ....


----------



## JockerGamer

HOla gente! he visto en la pagina anterior que se pueden usar trafos de dicroicas y por casualidad dispongo de varios, particularmente, este modelo 

Las caracteristicas son: 
"In":230mA
230Vca a 12 Vca
Potencia maxima: 60W
Potencia minima: 10W

Quisiera que alguien me dijiera si se pueden usar y de ser asi cuantos necesitaria para alimentar este ampli en "version estereo", es decir , dos plaquetas mono

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Tavo

JockerGamer dijo:


> Quisiera que alguien me dijiera *si se pueden usar* y de ser asi cuantos necesitaria para alimentar este ampli en "version estereo", es decir , dos plaquetas mono


Así no vas mal, vas *RE MAL...*   

Definitivamente, sacate la idea de la cabeza, arrancala de una.  Y te explico por qué:

Esos transformadores *son electrónicos*, es decir, son pequeñas fuentes conmutadas (SMPS) y no tienen nada que ver con lo que nosotros estábamos hablando... Sus salidas no se pueden combinar con ningún otro transformador, porque trabajan totalmente distinto. Otro dato es que la tensión que tiran a la salida es *alterna de alta frecuencia...* No es alterna de 50Hz como en los "comunes".

Nosotros hablábamos de transformadores para dicroicas pero no de ese tipo, sino de los lineales, de metal, de chapas E e I.

Para que tengas una referencia, nosotros hablábamos de estos transformadores:







Saludos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

disculpa tavo eso no es un balasto para lamparas fluorecentes?


----------



## Tavo

adjcp dijo:


> disculpa tavo eso no es un balasto para lamparas fluorecentes?



No, no. Eso es un transformador de 12V 5A para lámparas dicroicas... Los balastos generalmente vienen "envueltos" o "forrados" en chapa; pero estos tienen la pinta característica de un *transformador común y corriente*, solo que son más compactos. 

Saludos.


----------



## JockerGamer

Gracias por aclararme eso Tavo!


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañeros ya que hablan del TDA7294 les dejo un pequeño aporte de este excelente amplificador 1 esquema y su ejemplo de PCB de doble capa otro esquema con su fuente y protector de parlantes con IC, y otro con su respectiva fuente de este ultimo tengo un buen pcb de una sola capa el que este interesado en el armado total,  con guia de ensamble en 3D diseñado por mi y tambien con el diseño del gabinete con su respectiva serigrafia el proyecto completico,  si les llama la atencion compeñeros me comentan y espero que les haya gustado el pequeño aporte, 

PD: para realizar PCB del TDA7294 de doble capa, el metalizado casero se realiza con plumon de plata, otro metodo casero es sacarle los metalizados a una placa de PC y inclustarlos a nuestra PCB de doble capa eso si debe ser la placa de fibra de vidrio para fijarlos con la resina para esta misma, cualquier duda me comentan compañeros


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

muy buen aporte yiroshi se ve muy bueno


----------



## AntonioAA

muy bueno yiroshi !


----------



## SERGIOD

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañeros ya que hablan del TDA7294 les dejo un pequeño aporte de este excelente amplificador 1 esquema y su ejemplo de PCB de doble capa otro esquema con su fuente y protector de parlantes con IC, y otro con su respectiva fuente de este ultimo tengo un buen pcb de una sola capa el que este interesado en el armado total,  con guia de ensamble en 3D diseñado por mi y tambien con el diseño del gabinete con su respectiva serigrafia el proyecto completico,  si les llama la atencion compeñeros me comentan y espero que les haya gustado el pequeño aporte,
> 
> PD: para realizar PCB del TDA7294 de doble capa, el metalizado casero se realiza con plumon de plata, otro metodo casero es sacarle los metalizados a una placa de PC y inclustarlos a nuestra PCB de doble capa eso si debe ser la placa de fibra de vidrio para fijarlos con la resina para esta misma, cualquier duda me comentan compañeros



Hola Yiroshi tu si que tienes excelentes diagramas; gracias, gracias, gracias `por subir tus diagramas y compartirlo con todos nosotros yo personalmente te felicito de ser tan generoso con el foro:


----------



## YIROSHI

adjcp dijo:


> muy buen aporte yiroshi se ve muy bueno



Gracias por tu comentario compañero adjcp



AntonioAA dijo:


> muy bueno yiroshi !



con gusto compañero AntonioAAcualquier duda o lo que necesites comentas compañero





SERGIOD dijo:


> Hola Yiroshi tu si que tienes excelentes diagramas; gracias, gracias, gracias `por subir tus diagramas y compartirlo con todos nosotros yo personalmente te felicito de ser tan generoso con el foro:



Muchas gracias por tu comentario Compañero SERGIOD lo que necesites a la orden, tengo gran variedad de diagramas de toda clase de proyectos usados actualmente en la electronica, PCB, diseños y prototiposcon gusto te colaboro en lo que necesites no mas diga compadre


----------



## jorger

Mi primer incidente con un TDA7294:


El condensador que se esfumó sin razón alguna fue el culpable de ese desastre...
El TDA estaba dando unos 20wrms a un subwoofer... con un disipador chico pero con ventilación forzada, *no* estaba tan caliente como para que explotara de esa manera 

Es parte de un amplifiacor 1.1 que llevé a una pequeña fiesta... cuando menos me lo esperé un amigo me avisaba de que estaba saliendo humo, me di la vuelta y el TDA estaba al rojo vivo echando humo 

Alguna sugerencia? Sigo echandole las culpas al condensador porque cuando el TDA estaba ardiendo ya habia explotado..
Y el TDA no es falso ni trucho por la serigrafia que tiene, aparte por la forma de la ''aleta'' en la parte de detrás.
En fin, no veo nada quemado aparte de eso... solo tendré que cambiar el TDA y el condensador.

Por cierto muy buen amplificador este del TDA7294, lo recomiendo mucho 
Ya lo tenia montado hace tiempo pero no me animé a dar opiniones.Es realmente bueno.
Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

jorger, yo no lo he armado, pero he estado dandole una leida al tema, hay varias cosas que han mencionado varias veces proporciona los datos siguientes;
voltaje de alimentacion
e impedancia de los parlantes
si lo alimentas al limite de su tolerancia, hay que trabajarlo a 8 ohms, siempre se ha mencionado eso.

saludos.


----------



## jorger

osk_rin dijo:


> jorger, yo no lo he armado, pero he estado dandole una leida al tema, hay varias cosas que han mencionado varias veces proporciona los datos siguientes;
> voltaje de alimentacion
> e impedancia de los parlantes
> si lo alimentas al limite de su tolerancia, hay que trabajarlo a 8 ohms, siempre se ha mencionado eso.
> 
> saludos.


*osk_rin*:
*Sé* como funcionan los amplificadores y *qué limites tienen*.No soy precisamente un ignorante en este tipo de cosas... (no tomeis este comentario como violento.. )
La tensión de alimentación era de +-38V, y el subwoofer de 8Ω, osea que no es problema de sobrecarga ni de sobretensión.

Repito, el TDA estaba caliente, *pero no tanto* como para que explotara de esa manera.Algo raro pasó ahi.
Y vuelvo a repetir, en ese momento estaba dando 20wrms.Si, solo 20
Sigo pensando que es ese dichoso condensador que estaba en mal estado... no le veo otra explicacion.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

jorger dijo:


> Sigo pensando que es ese dichoso condensador que estaba en mal estado... no le veo otra explicacion.
> 
> Saludos!



Hola Jorger, de qué tensión era ese capacitor?


----------



## osk_rin

jorger dijo:


> *osk_rin*:
> *Sé* como funcionan los amplificadores y *qué limites tienen*.No soy precisamente un ignorante en este tipo de cosas... (no tomeis este comentario como violento.. )
> La tensión de alimentación era de +-38V, y el subwoofer de 8Ω, osea que no es problema de sobrecarga ni de sobretensión.


perfecto


----------



## Tavo

Cómo voló ese chip!!! Seguramente se habrá enojado por algo... y se suicidó. 

No logro darme cuenta cuál era ese capacitor. Podrías detallar en qué parte del esquema se encuentra? (para saber la función que cumple...)

Yo me he cruzado con capacitores muy malos, chinos de los pies a la cabeza, hasta la apariencia es mala... y no me animé a usarlos. Me molesta muchísimo que me vendan cosas de baja calidad. No me importa el precio, me importa más la calidad.

Quizá pudo haber sido un capacitor malo y entró en continuidad y por eso explotó.


jorger dijo:


> *osk_rin*:
> *Sé* como funcionan los amplificadores y *qué limites tienen*.No soy precisamente un ignorante en este tipo de cosas... (no tomeis este comentario como violento.. )


Ay! Me dolió hasta a mi eso... 


jorger dijo:


> La tensión de alimentación era de +-38V, y el subwoofer de 8Ω, osea que no es problema de sobrecarga ni de sobretensión.


Esa tensión no es exagerada, pero quizá es casi el límite de lo que soporta, desde ya te digo que ese TDA estaba trabajando bien ajustadito. Bah, por lo menos yo no lo alimentaría jamás con +-38V.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Jorger, de qué tensión era ese capacitor?


Hola mariano.Era de 100v pero se podia dudar de el.. no seria la primera vez que tengo problemas con condensadores reciclados.

EDIT:



> No logro darme cuenta cuál era ese capacitor. Podrías detallar en qué  parte del esquema se encuentra? (para saber la función que cumple...)


Hola Tavo, en la imagen hay una flecha de color amarillo indicando el lugar donde estaba el dichoso.. se esfumó y solo quedó esa pieza nerga de goma 



> Ay! Me dolió hasta a mi eso...


Si ya.. bueno , puse eso porque hay algunos que se toman cualquier comentario a malas..



> Esa tensión no es exagerada, pero quizá es casi el límite de lo que  soporta, desde ya te digo que ese TDA estaba trabajando bien ajustadito.  Bah, por lo menos yo no lo alimentaría jamás con +-38V.



El limite anda en los +-50v si no recuerdo mal.. y uso esa tensión de +-38v porque no me queda otra, la da un transformador de un viejo aiwa.
Tampoco creo que sea algo preocupante... pero si que es verdad que podria ser un poquito mas baja.


Saludos!.


----------



## osk_rin

Tavo dijo:


> .
> Ay! Me dolió hasta a mi eso...
> Saludos.



si la verdad si tavo, y nadamas por no ser mala onda, a a la proxima hago lo que el profe EZ



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> A ver....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hay caso...la bola no adivina...
> 
> Que tal si ponés el circuito con los valores de componentes?
> Digo...para ayudar a la bola...


eso dijo una vez el profe, en esta ocasion digo:
y si primero das todos los detalles??


----------



## jorger

osk_rin dijo:


> si la verdad si tavo, y nadamas por no ser mala onda, a a la proxima hago lo que el profe EZ
> 
> 
> eso dijo una vez el profe, en esta ocasion digo:
> y si primero das todos los detalles??



Qué detalles?? Si los valores de los componente slos respeté al pie de la letra!


----------



## Tavo

jorger dijo:


> Qué detalles?? Si los valores de los componente slos respeté al pie de la letra!


¿Que detalles?
Que todavía no dijiste en que parte *DEL ESQUEMA* se encuentra el fucking capacitor que voló!!  

En placa perforada, sin un layout, sin saber el diseño de impreso que hiciste: *¿Cómo querés que adivinemos cuál era ese capacitor?*






Se me tildó la bola y no funciona, me parece que le instalaron Windows 7. 

La idea es que indiques *en un esquema* cuál era el componente que voló, porque no alcanza con esa imagen.

Saludos.

Tampoco dijiste cuál era el valor de ese capacitor, cuantos microfaradios.


----------



## jorger

Tavo dijo:


> ¿Que detalles?
> Que todavía no dijiste en que parte *DEL ESQUEMA* se encuentra el fucking capacitor que voló!!
> 
> En placa perforada, sin un layout, sin saber el diseño de impreso que hiciste: *¿Cómo querés que adivinemos cuál era ese capacitor?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se me tildó la bola y no funciona, me parece que le instalaron Windows 7.
> 
> La idea es que indiques *en un esquema* cuál era el componente que voló, porque no alcanza con esa imagen.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Tampoco dijiste cuál era el valor de ese capacitor, cuantos microfaradios.


Si no dije nada del layout es porque hice el diseño de mariano.. digo yo que se sobreentiende.
Y si te fijas un poco en la foto se nota que es ese, por los puentes que hay en la placa.En este tipo de cosas nunca hago diseños propios, y tampoco me fijo en diseños dudosos.Solo monto cosas *bien* hechas.

El condensador es de 10 uF, el que está a la derecha si miras el pcb desde arriba.
Osea éste:


Saludos.


----------



## Tavo

Ahora sí, gracias por indicarlo. 



jorger dijo:


> Si no dije nada del layout es porque hice el diseño de mariano.. digo yo que se sobreentiende.


Pues como verás, no se sobreentiende. Realmente, cuesta comparar diseños así cuando la placa está hecha con perfboard... no es lo mismo ver una placa lisa que la tuya. 



jorger dijo:


> Solo monto cosas *bien* hechas.


Jorger, no te cabrees.  Nadie dijo que tu montaje estaba mal hecho. Mi perspectiva es que cuesta algo más darse cuenta del lugar de los componentes cuando el montaje está hecho en perfboard.
De paso, decirte que está bien hecho y prolijo. 

Me extraña muchísimo que haya volado ese capacitor...  Es muy raro.

No le encuentro la explicación al error... Solo quedaría desconfiar del chip, pero si afirmás que era original...

Saludos!


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañero JockerGamer con gusto te colaboro en el diseño, subo el PCB Stereo del TDA7294, espero que te sea de gran ayuda y para mis compañeros del foro que tambien les sea de gran ayuda, cualquier duda me comentas compañero por MP


----------



## Tavo

*YIROSHI*, muchas gracias por tu aporte, se ve muy bueno!! 

Está bueno que sea estéreo, porque simplifica mucho todo... es mejor que hacer dos módulos individuales.
Una pregunta: ¿Ya lo has hecho? Es decir, está probado que funciona y no mete ruidos?...

Es que estaba viendo que todo el PCB está rodeado de tensión negativa +V... y por ahí pensé que eso podía meter ruidos en la alimentación... 

Gracias por tu aporte, espero algún comentario sobre lo que te cuento. 

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

pues de que funciona funciona, es exactamente el mismo diseño que subio mnicolau, solo que re-acomodo un par de componentes y tambien hizo un poco mas delgadas unas pistas entre uno que otro detallito mas, como pegar ambas placas, y ponerle su firma claro esta jeje,
tavo, de eso tienes razon la rama negativa rodea todo el impreso :S quien sabe si metera algun ruido habria que probar 

lo que deverdad se agradece es que hayas puesto todo listo para solo imprimir y planchar, con su respectiva mascara de componetes antisolder, y todo muy bien  es un aporte muy completo y se ve excelente  

saludos.


----------



## YIROSHI

osk_rin dijo:


> pues de que funciona funciona, es exactamente el mismo diseño que subio mnicolau, solo que re-acomodo un par de componentes y tambien hizo un poco mas delgadas unas pistas entre uno que otro detallito mas, como pegar ambas placas, y ponerle su firma claro esta jeje,
> tavo, de eso tienes razon la rama negativa rodea todo el impreso :S quien sabe si metera algun ruido habria que probar
> 
> lo que deverdad se agradece es que hayas puesto todo listo para solo imprimir y planchar, con su respectiva mascare de componetes antisolder, yo todo muy bien  es un aporte muy completo y se ve excelente
> 
> saludos.



Gracias por tu comentario compañerosi asi es, es el diseño de nuestro compañero mnicolau mono canal, lo rediseñe para un compañero del foro que lo nesesita stereo, espero que no se vaya a enojar el compañero mnicolau 

Lo de la firma todo lo  que clono, rediseño o sea propio diseño siempre le doy mi toque personal pero en cualquier programa de diseño lo retocan y le ponen  su firma a su gusto

Prueba compañero no siempre tienen que rejirce a que todo es la GND, prueben cosas nuevas y luego me comentan yo he hecho varios amplis asi y nunca he tenido problema, he tenido mas problema cuando en su totalidad la GND rodea todo el circuito puede crear una resistencia en mH que si puede generar problemas un canal de voltaje rodeando un circuito en U Vcc generara interferencia o genera mas la GND?? se los dejo de tarea compañero 





Tavo dijo:


> *YIROSHI*, muchas gracias por tu aporte, se ve muy bueno!!
> 
> Está bueno que sea estéreo, porque simplifica mucho todo... es mejor que hacer dos módulos individuales.
> Una pregunta: ¿Ya lo has hecho? Es decir, está probado que funciona y no mete ruidos?...
> 
> Es que estaba viendo que todo el PCB está rodeado de tensión negativa +V... y por ahí pensé que eso podía meter ruidos en la alimentación...
> 
> Gracias por tu aporte, espero algún comentario sobre lo que te cuento.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por tu comentario compañero Tavo, esta probado si en mono canal por un compañero que lo subio hace 2 años, lo rediseñe a Stereo y le hice una que otra pequeña modificacion pero es el mismo no solo del compañero mnicolau tambien lo he visto igual en una empresa que vende ese Kit del TDA

Respecto a que rodea el vcc como tu dices, prueba el diseño y me comentas, no todo siempre se basa a un mismo diseño, una cosa es un amplificador de mosfet, power transistor, que un monolitico y hibrido



Si el rediseño causa algun malestar compañeros con gusto lo retiro, pero creo que les va a ser de gran ayuda, y les doy las gracias al compañero mnicolau por compartir su PCB espero que no se enoje por rediseñarlo y hacerlo a Stereo, sos un maestro compañero mil respetos si me dices que lo retire con gusto lo hare compañero mnicolau


----------



## jorger

Tavo dijo:


> Pues como verás, no se sobreentiende. Realmente, cuesta comparar diseños así cuando la placa está hecha con perfboard... no es lo mismo ver una placa lisa que la tuya.


Sé que es distinto, pero la distribucion de los componentes es casi la misma.. por no decir la misma.



> Jorger, no te cabrees.  Nadie dijo que tu montaje estaba mal hecho. Mi perspectiva es que cuesta algo más darse cuenta del lugar de los componentes cuando el montaje está hecho en perfboard.
> De paso, decirte que está bien hecho y prolijo.


No me malinterpretes Tavo, en ningún momento me cabreé.Me gusta aclarar las cosas, pero de ahi a cabrearme.. nop

Y lo de estar bien hecho o no, quise decir que opté por el diseño de mariano porque es muy bueno, está bien hecho y además probado.No como otros engendros que he visto por ahi con curvas raras y pistas estrechas sin planos de masa... 



> Me extraña muchísimo que haya volado ese capacitor...  Es muy raro.
> 
> No le encuentro la explicación al error... Solo quedaría desconfiar del chip, pero si afirmás que era original...


Ya somos dos que no tenemos explicación a eso.Puede que ese condensador estuviera en mal estado, y como dije mas arriba, no sería la primera vez que me pasa.Hablando de reciclados, ojo.
Voy a colocar uno nuevo..y espero no tener más problemas.
Puedo considerar que el chip es original, la serigrafía es igual a la que indica el datasheet y además en relieve.. como grabado por láser.Por las dudas mañana subiré una foto del mismo, pero dudo que sea trucho.

Saludos!.


----------



## YIROSHI

osk_rin dijo:


> pues de que funciona funciona, es exactamente el mismo diseño que subio mnicolau, solo que re-acomodo un par de componentes y tambien hizo un poco mas delgadas unas pistas entre uno que otro detallito mas, como pegar ambas placas, y ponerle su firma claro esta jeje,
> tavo, de eso tienes razon la rama negativa rodea todo el impreso :S quien sabe si metera algun ruido habria que probar
> 
> lo que deverdad se agradece es que hayas puesto todo listo para solo imprimir y planchar, con su respectiva mascara de componetes antisolder, y todo muy bien  es un aporte muy completo y se ve excelente
> 
> saludos.



Compañero esta muy buena la comparacion y cuales son los detalles que rediseñe con grafica y todo, sobre todo muy detallada de por sipero esta buenisimo el aportea ojo se nota de quien es el diseño ya que el compañero mnicolau fue el que hizo el primer aporte para el foro,  al compañero mnicolau es el que le debemos dar las gracias por tan excelente aporte


----------



## KACHALOTE

Amigo Yiroshi esta muy padre el amplificador, tu si que sabes diseñarlos y modificarlos me gusta tu trabajo muchas gracias por tus grandes aportes


----------



## SERGIOD

Hola Yiroshi si que te quedo muy bien el re diseño; por alguna manera decirlo de los tda7294 en stereo pero no tendrás en puente(modo bridge) pero para subwooofer ? para culminar ese proyecto


----------



## ixak1

jorger dijo:


> Mi primer incidente con un TDA7294:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66296
> 
> El condensador que se esfumó sin razón alguna fue el culpable de ese desastre...
> El TDA estaba dando unos 20wrms a un subwoofer... con un disipador chico pero con ventilación forzada, *no* estaba tan caliente como para que explotara de esa manera
> 
> Es parte de un amplifiacor 1.1 que llevé a una pequeña fiesta... cuando menos me lo esperé un amigo me avisaba de que estaba saliendo humo, me di la vuelta y el TDA estaba al rojo vivo echando humo
> 
> Alguna sugerencia? Sigo echandole las culpas al condensador porque cuando el TDA estaba ardiendo ya habia explotado..
> Y el TDA no es falso ni trucho por la serigrafia que tiene, aparte por la forma de la ''aleta'' en la parte de detrás.
> En fin, no veo nada quemado aparte de eso... solo tendré que cambiar el TDA y el condensador.
> 
> Por cierto muy buen amplificador este del TDA7294, lo recomiendo mucho
> Ya lo tenia montado hace tiempo pero no me animé a dar opiniones.Es realmente bueno.
> Saludos!



Ahh supongo que lo dejaste calentar de más.. pues justo hoy me pasó exactamente eso, solo que yo lo tenia en el impreso jeje XD .. pero bueno; olvide conectar el ventilador y el circuito hiso caboom  padrisimo hasta prendio fuego jeje, tambien exploto el mismo condensador. 

solo que el que exploto conmigo fue un tda7293, a 46v .. puff .. que bonito pero se me hace que armare un clase D..  esto de las altas temperaturas no me agrada mucho, arme el UCD de ejtagle y me inclino totalmente por esos.

PD. sucedió cuando desconecte la bocina para probar la otra etapa ( era stereo ) tal ves hice corto jaja.  pero eso si, cuando toqué disipador me queme y era grande, lo que pasa que olvide conectar el ventilador.


----------



## YIROSHI

SERGIOD dijo:


> Hola Yiroshi si que te quedo muy bien el re diseño; por alguna manera decirlo de los tda7294 en stereo pero no tendrás en puente(modo bridge) pero para subwooofer ? para culminar ese proyecto



Gracias por tu comentario compañero SERGIOD estan en stereo compañero revisa los diagramas o esquemas que subi mensaje 767 

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/index39.html#post607810_

Son para subwoofer en especial el diagrama de 4 TDA y el PCB lo puedes realizar a doble capa o sencilla, en si esos PCB de esa configuracion en la inter los encuentras a escojer pero si necesitas un diseño Original y muy profesional me comentas compañero que con gusto te colaboro


----------



## Tavo

Yiroshi, cualquier diseño que tengas con este chip siempre va a ser bienvenido en este tema. Estaremos al tanto de tus aportes. Muchas gracias!

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

* pero si necesitas un diseño Original y muy profesional me comentas compañero que con gusto te colaboro*
a mi parecer tus diseños son muy profesionales por eso quisiera si tuvieras un poco de tiempo y subes una de esas maravillas de tus diseño tal como hiciste como este:


	PCB Amplificador Yiroshi TDA7294 240W Stereo.pdf (1,11 MB (Megabytes), 33 visitas) 
PD: Particularmente no me gustan los diseños a doble cara


----------



## YIROSHI

Tavo dijo:


> Yiroshi, cualquier diseño que tengas con este chip siempre va a ser bienvenido en este tema. Estaremos al tanto de tus aportes. Muchas gracias!
> 
> Saludos.



Con gusto compañero Tavo, estoy terminando el TX4 que esta conformado de 4 TDA el cual el esquema lo subi, es muy bueno tanto para subwoofer Pro y muy utilizada esta configuracion en Monitores M-Audio con la fuente integrada, en estos dias le hago unos ajustes y subo el diseño



Gracias por tu comentario compañero SERGIOD, si voy a tratar de subir el diseño que estoy terminando en estos dias el cual he denominado el TX4, ya que siempre he estado ocupado pero en cualquier rato lo termino ya que es un diseño para una amiga que necesita un trabajo Pro y de paso comparto ese material con ustedes compañeros





KACHALOTE dijo:


> Amigo Yiroshi esta muy padre el amplificador, tu si que sabes diseñarlos y modificarlos me gusta tu trabajo muchas gracias por tus grandes aportes



Gracias por tu comentario compañero KACHALOTE, con gusto los aporto para mis compañeros y cuando necesites algun diseño original de Audio Pro me comentas compañero que con gusto te colaboro


----------



## nelsonb

que medidas en cm tiene este pcb para comprar la placa virgen gracias


----------



## Tavo

nelsonb dijo:


> que medidas en cm tiene este pcb para comprar la placa virgen gracias



Imprimí el PCB en una hoja real y te vas a dar cuenta... Con una placa de 10x10cm te sobra.

El PDF está a tamaño real. 

Saludos.


----------



## nelsonb

A OK TAVO aunque tengo dudas de la potencia real que tenga este integrado mas que nada respecto a el tamaño



Soy nuevo en este foro y si ago algo mal sepan disculpar hasta que aprenda a usarlo



les comento que ya busque unos cuantos pcb y son bastantes parecidos las diferencias que encontre son las resistencias de entrada de señal y uno en particular que tiene una bobina de alamre de cobre en la salida de audio y no se para que la utilizan


----------



## ixak1

nelsonb, de casualidad será una red de zobel ?


----------



## nelsonb

[si esa es la bobina que digo no se si es necesaria por que en casi todos los diagramas no la tiene


----------



## Tavo

Ante cualquier duda con el circuito lo mejor que pueden hacer es consultar el datasheet del fabricante, ahí van a tener todos los datos precisos y verdaderos.


----------



## ixak1

nelsonb dijo:


> [si esa es la bobina que digo no se si es necesaria por que en casi todos los diagramas no la tiene



Hasta donde yo sé te resuelve problemas con inductancias y impedancias cuando tu cable a la bocina es largo; ¿ como es esto ? si alguien pudiera explicarnos =). ( mientras googleo )


----------



## nelsonb

y otra duda sobre el circuito es yo puedo conectar directamente la salida de la pc como señal y tambien tengo una compactera simple ¿es la misma potencia de señal que la de la compu?


----------



## AntonioAA

Si no son iguales se parecen mucho... cuidá de no saturar solamente. Son señales bastante fuertes.


----------



## nelsonb

pregunta sobre el amp con tda 7294 tengo un pin para stb y otro para el mute en la placa para que funcione los conecto a vcc+ antes de el integrado tiene una rcia d 22k para mute y de 10k para stb ,la pregunta es si mando vcc+ al mute ,queda en mute o queda con audio y la otra preg es si mando vcc+a etb enciende el equipo o se apaga graciasss



creo que encontre la respuesta en el inicio de el foro conectando stb y mute a vcc+ el equipo sale funcionando ,espero que sea haci


----------



## mnicolau

nelsonb dijo:


> creo que encontre la respuesta en el inicio de el foro conectando stb y mute a vcc+ el equipo sale funcionando ,espero que sea haci



Así es... fijate en las fotos del 1º post. Vas a ver puentes uniendo ambos bornes con +Vcc

Saludos


----------



## nelsonb

me pasa algo raro con el amplificador me funciona con osin vcc+ en los pines stb y mute otra cosa la señal de entrada debe ser bastante importante para que ande ,lo unico que les puedo deci es que la estoy probando con un trafo de 12 +12 vca x 50w hasta que termine e4l trafo de 20+20 vca +300w si saben que ocurre me pueden ayudar gracias


----------



## jorger

nelsonb dijo:


> me pasa algo raro con el amplificador me funciona con osin vcc+ en los pines


A mi me pasó lo mismo pero no le di importancia porque como el resto andaba bastante bien, y no iba a usar esos pines.. esperamos opiniones al respecto.

Saludos!.


----------



## mnicolau

No tengo a mano el circuito para probar, pero deberían conectar los pines a GND para que se activen las funciones. Según el datasheet, por debajo de 1,5[V] se tienen el "Stand-by ON" y el "Mute ON".

Saludos


----------



## nelsonb

seria bueno qoe nos pongamos de acuerdo ,al ampli anda ,ahora dicen q*UE* va a vcc+ otros a gnd,eso ocurre por que son diferentes circuitos?


----------



## mnicolau

Es cuestión de leer el data...

Para que el ampli funcione normalmente, se conectan ambas funciones (Stand-By y Mute) a +Vcc. De ese modo ambas están en "OFF".

Si se quieren habilitar las funciones, osea pasarlas a modo "ON", no basta con desconectarlas de +Vcc y dejarlas al aire, sino que habría que conectarlas luego a GND. De esa manera se baja la tensión en sus respectivos pines por debajo de los 1,5[V] necesarios para que pasen a modo "ON".

Saludos


----------



## JockerGamer

Gente!! ya termine el ampli en version estereo modificada por Yiroshi!! Estoy re contento! y suena barbaro! Hiciste un muy buen trabajo mariano!!!! 

Ampli tda 7294 estereo Ahi esta el videito! 
SAludos!


----------



## Pelelalo

JockerGamer dijo:


> Gente!! ya termine el ampli en version estereo modificada por Yiroshi!! Estoy re contento! y suena barbaro! Hiciste un muy buen trabajo mariano!!!!
> 
> Ampli tda 7294 estereo Ahi esta el videito!
> SAludos!



Jocker, puedes decirme que placa usaste para la fuente de alimentación?


----------



## JockerGamer

Pelelalo dijo:


> Jocker, puedes decirme que placa usaste para la fuente de alimentación?



Use una placa vieja de un ampli que no funcionaba, en un principio era un fuente dividida pero modifique la disposicion de los componentes para hacer una rectficadora, los componentes fueron :
un puente de diodos 15 A , 2 cap 4700 50V lo cual me termino entregando un voltaje de +/-24V con un trafo de 18+18

SAludos y espero que te sirva!


----------



## YIROSHI

Excelente trabajo amigo Jocker, te quedo barbaro como dices vos, felicitaciones compañero que lo disfrutes, tambien le doy las gracias al compañero mnicolau que muy gentilmente aporto este excelente amplificador para rediseñarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buen montaje Jocker, a disfrutarlo  

Saludos


----------



## JockerGamer

Muchas gracias a todos por el apoyo! especialmete a mariano quien fue el que hizo el diseño y a yirohsi quien lo rediseño! 
GRAcias! , despues subo la parte beta del video XD


----------



## nelsonb

un trafo de 8 amperes me alcanza para la version stereo?


----------



## JockerGamer

nelsonb dijo:


> un trafo de 8 amperes me alcanza para la version stereo?



Yo use uno de 5 y anda espectacular!


----------



## nelsonb

gente necesito que me ayuden arme el ampli anda todo perfecto pero necesito una señal muy alta de entrada para que funcione ,probe con la salida de una compactero y nada con la salida de auriculares de un equipo y nada termine poniendo la salida en donde se conectan los parlantes de un minisistema sera que necesita un preamplificador por que yo lo iva a usar en donde se conectan los auriculares de un mp4 y tambien en la salida d una compactera pero no se escucha nada lo q si a el circuito lo saque de otro lado no es este gracias si me ayudan se lo agradecere


----------



## zopilote

Mira te equivocaste el valor de la resistencia de realimentacion. Siempre sucede, se confunde uno de los colores de las resistencias y uno coloca un valor o muy alto o muy bajo. Lo del preamplificador no es indispensable, por que funciona con la salida de los audifonos.


----------



## nelsonb

es r3de el data? figura de 22k pero en el circuito q encontre dice de 10 k


----------



## josb86

tengo una pregunta si este amplificador no recibe señal a la entrada sigue consumiendo lo mismo o no consumiría nada de potencia


----------



## Tavo

josb86 dijo:


> tengo una pregunta si este amplificador no recibe señal a la entrada sigue consumiendo lo mismo o no consumiría nada de potencia



Este no es un caso particular, es como todos los demás amplificadores, internamente es un amplificador clase AB con salida MOS (lo dice la hoja de datos), por lo tanto, sin señal de entrada... el único consumo que hay es el de la corriente de reposo. A ciencia cierta no sé bien cuánto es, me da flojera ir por la hoja de datos, pero anda cerca de los 20mA. 

Los únicos amplificadores que sí consumen mucha corriente sin estar "funcionando" (digamos...) son los clase A, porque la corriente de reposo en ellos es altísima, del orden del amper o por ahí, depende el diseño. Y tienen también un rendimiento bajísimo, < 30%.

Saludos.


----------



## bydho

hola perdón no quiero desvirtuar pero encontré esto en la web, puede ser que sea posible esta configuración con 7 tda 7293 en puente, supuestamente entrega 550w rms en 4ohms,lei el datasheet del integrado pero no encuentro info para puentear esa cantidad de integrados, no es que quiera hacerlo pero esta interesante, obviamente el trafo va a tener que tener unos cuantos amperes.


----------



## zopilote

Esas placas no estan en puente, por que ellos irian en parejas y sale sobrando uno, lo que hacen es colocarlos en paralelo, y corrige lo de TDA7377, y por  el voltaje que tiene que usarse nunca se puede llegar los 550w ni con 2 ohmios.


----------



## Tavo

Puede que en una realidad muy irreal  lleguen a dar 550W, pero con carga de 0,2 ohms, una distorsión del 20% y una temperatura de 85°C...  [/ironía]

No me cierra ni un poquito eso, no me gusta ABUSAR de las cosas, y no me parece apropiado ese mamarracho... Para esa potencia hay que hacer un buen ampli a transistores, como la gente.


----------



## Pelelalo

Buenas, se que la recomendación para alimentar 2 TDA7294 es un trafo simétrico (por ejemplo 24+24V) de unos 6A, pero me acaban de ofertar un trafo toroidal con un Output: Ac 25v 9,7A, por un precio bastante bastante económico. ¿Qué les parece usar dicho trafo con el doblador de tensión?.


----------



## Cacho

Pelelalo dijo:


> ¿Qué les parece usar dicho trafo con el doblador de tensión?.


Diodos grandotes y el doble de filtrado y debería funcionar sin dramas.
Gran pregunta: ¿El ahorro en el trafo es mayor al precio de duplicar el filtrado, usar diodos más grandes y el trabajo de hacerlo?.

Ahí está la clave, no para saber si funciona, sino para saber si conviene 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Definitivamente.. no conviene, ni un poquito. Va a funcionar MUCHO mejor un trasformador de chapas E-I que todo ese arreglo; lo que podrías llegar a ganar con el toroidal (nada, prácticamente nada) lo perdés con todo el circo que tenés que armar con el doblador de tensión, y encima es un engendro horrible, que por más que tengas 100.000uF de filtrado por rama y diodos de 257A nunca va a ser lo mismo.

La teoría lo abala, la práctica NO. Es así de simple. 

Saludos.

Cacho, no vale perseguirse, le estoy hablando a Pelelalo, no a vos.


----------



## Cacho

No me persigo, sólo que no veo el fundamento de tu afirmación sobre el mal funcionamiento (todo con "f" ).

En fin, Pelelalo, si el ahorro es suficientemente grande como para justificar todo el circo, yo te recomiendo comprarlo y hacerlo.
Tavo opina distinto.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> No me persigo, sólo que no veo el fundamento de tu afirmación sobre el mal funcionamiento (todo con "f" ).


Como te dije, no hay ningún fundamento más que la práctica y la experiencia; lo dije bien claro allá arriba, la teoría lo abala... pero en la práctica, hacer eso es un asco y nunca es lo mismo. Los dobladores de tensión se pueden usar hasta unos 10-15W, pasando cierto límite es totalmente al p*do y no se justifica el gasto en condensadores de filtrado...

Yo diría que si el ahorro es lo suficientemente grande, entonces que sigas ahorrando no más y te compres un DECENTE transformador *simétrico* de 25+25Vca 200VA y listo. (eso no te debería salir más de € 50.-



Cacho dijo:


> Tavo opina distinto.




Saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo

Cacho dijo:


> ¿El ahorro en el trafo es mayor al precio de duplicar el filtrado, usar diodos más grandes y el trabajo de hacerlo?.
> 
> Ahí está la clave, no para saber si funciona, sino para saber si conviene
> 
> Saludos



Muy bueno , pero si he barajado pros y contras. El trafo es un toroidal por 18€, cuando lo normal en ese tipo de trafo son 50/60€. Los condensadores también los tenía; 4700uF/50V (tengo 6 creo).



Tavo dijo:


> Definitivamente.. no conviene, ni un poquito. Va a funcionar MUCHO mejor un trasformador de chapas E-I que todo ese arreglo; lo que podrías llegar a ganar con el toroidal (nada, prácticamente nada) lo perdés con todo el circo que tenés que armar con el doblador de tensión, y encima es un engendro horrible, que por más que tengas 100.000uF de filtrado por rama y diodos de 257A nunca va a ser lo mismo.
> 
> La teoría lo abala, la práctica NO. Es así de simple.



Tavo, como siempre, GRACIAS por tu opinión. Creo que lo probaré. Agucasta quedó contento con su doblador y el precio lo merece. Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Como te dije, no hay ningún fundamento más que la práctica y la experiencia; lo dije bien claro allá arriba, la teoría lo abala... pero en la práctica, hacer eso es un asco y nunca es lo mismo. Los dobladores de tensión se pueden usar hasta unos 10-15W, pasando cierto límite es totalmente al p*do y no se justifica el gasto en condensadores de filtrado...


Yo he usado amplis con fuentes hechas así y funcionan igual que cualquier otro. En fin, no sé cuál haya sido tu experiencia, ni cuáles tus problemas, pero evidentemente no tuviste los mismos resultados que la teoría y que yo.
Por cierto, la teoría lo a*v*ala, no lo a*b*ala 


Tavo dijo:


> Yo diría que si el ahorro es lo suficientemente grande, entonces que sigas ahorrando no más y te compres un DECENTE transformador *simétrico* de 25+25Vca 200VA y listo. (eso no te debería salir más de € 50.


¿Dónde cuesta eso? 
Cuidado, que en España algo así es mucho más caro que acá.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Por cierto, la teoría lo a*v*ala, no lo a*b*ala


Yo sabía que tenías el haz devajo de la manga y lo ibas a sacar... (y no te gastes en corregir la v corta, no ganás nada...)


Cacho dijo:


> ¿Dónde cuesta eso?
> Cuidado, que en España algo así es mucho más caro que acá.


Eso salen los de Garbiero, que son excelentes transformadores, muy profesionales. El cálculo es relativamente simple, hasta no hace mucho tiempo salía $1 el VA, ahora sale algo más, no lo sé a ciencia cierta, pero imagino que unos $1.5 el VA. Claro que también depende el tipo de transformador, cómo esté hecho y cuántos devanados tenga, en fin, cuánto tiempo requiera construirlo...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Yo sabía que tenías el haz devajo de la manga y lo ibas a sacar... (y no te gastes en corregir la v corta, no ganás nada...)


Más allá de la "v", que debería ser "b", te aclaro que en todo caso puedo tener un "as" debajo de la manga, no un "haz": No me sale un láser del sobaco.


Tavo dijo:


> Eso salen los de Garbiero...


Puede ser que consigas ese precio acá. Pelelalo está en España... A eso va mi pregunta que era retórica, no una interrogación concreta 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Más allá de la "v", que debería ser "b", te aclaro que en todo caso puedo tener un "as" debajo de la manga, no un "haz": No me sale un láser del sobaco.


jajjajajajajja!!!  

caíste en la trampa!!!!   

La aclaración de la V corta *era para despistar*, y por lo visto funcionó mi técnica!


----------



## Pelelalo

Buenas, después de simular los dobladores me surge la duda siguiente: ¿Puedo usar cualquiera de estos dos esquemas? Lo digo porque tengo por ahí un puente rectificador. O es mejor poner 2 diodos grandotes???


----------



## Cacho

Pelelalo dijo:


> ¿Puedo usar cualquiera de estos dos esquemas? Lo digo porque tengo por ahí un puente rectificador. O es mejor poner 2 diodos grandotes???


¿Y cuiál es la diferencia (electrónicamente hablando) entre las dos configuraciones?.

Este es el puente que dibujaste vos, pero "desarmado":

Mirá sobre todo a D2 y D4 y fijate cuándo conducen 

Saludos​


----------



## Pelelalo

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y cuiál es la diferencia (electrónicamente hablando) entre las dos configuraciones?.
> 
> Este es el puente que dibujaste vos, pero "desarmado":
> Ver el archivo adjunto 69280
> Mirá sobre todo a D2 y D4 y fijate cuándo conducen
> 
> Saludos​



Lo siento Cacho pero por mucho que lo miro no logro entenderlo. Se como analizar un puente rectificador sobre una carga y lo que debería suceder es que en el semiciclo positivo conducieran D1 y D4 y en el negativo D2 y D3, pero en este caso me pierdo.

PD: Según las simulaciones con LiveWire (con osciloscopio) ocurre lo mismo, así que me da que ni D2 ni D4 llegan nunca a conducir.


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero asi es D2 y D4 nunca conducen, pero ponte a pensar si alguno de ellos llegace a fallar?? se convierten en pocas palabras en un Jumper y habria serios problemas ahi si conducirian, funciona claro que al 100% pero a la hora de un corto o por algun factor bye bye, mi consejo es que hagas una fuente lo mas estable y segura para no tener problemas a futuro, y si la vas hacer asi ponle un fusible en serie antes del diodo para mi ha sido un gran salvavidas.

Saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo

Yiroshi, utilizaré un puente rectificador. De lo contrario tiraría por la opción de 2 únicos diodos. Gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## Cacho

Pelelalo dijo:


> PD: Según las simulaciones con LiveWire (con osciloscopio) ocurre lo mismo, así que *me da que ni D2 ni D4 llegan nunca a conducir*.


Exacto, tal como te decía Yiroshi: Dos diodos de los 4 no conducen nunca.

Entonces la diferencia entre usar dos diodos sueltos o un puente completo... no existe (electrónicamente hablando) .
Lo que tenés a favor a la hora de usar un puente es que podés fijarlo con un tornillo y que no te va a costar trabajo encontrar algo que maneje una buena corriente (hasta de 50A se consiguen los puentes integrados comunes). De paso, podés acoplarlo a un disipador (o a la carcasa) para que refrigere un poco la cosa.
Con los diodos no tenés esas ventajas, pero igual funcionan.

Saludos


----------



## Pelelalo

Cacho; 10. Gracias. Entre que tengo un puente de 35A por aquí tirado y los pros que me acabas de dar, no me lo pienso ni un poco.

Un saludo. Y GRACIAS de nuevo.


----------



## bydho

Hola gente hace tiempo había empezado con este proyecto pero nunca lo termine, ayer lo termine, vahhh es una forma de decir, esta funcionando el ampli, después de varios dudas y cuestiones de las que no podía solucionar por falta de tiempo, el ampli que arme yo es el tda 7294 de la pagina colombiana, arme ese ya que desde un principio empece por armarme un trafo que era simple, no con tap central, entonces ya estaba jugado con el armado del trafo simple, pero bueno hice el trafo de 28v 3.5 A maso menos simple y una ves que lo termine probé que funcionaba correctamente según las mediciones me daba el voltaje que pretendía obtener, bueno después me dedique a el circuito arme toda la placa y por ultimo el  integrado con el disipador, cuando me decidí a probar, el ampli no me funcionaba se escuchaba bajisimo y con mucho ruido, no había olor a quemado el integrado no calentaba la corriente que entregaba el doblador de tensión estaba bien, hasta que al otro día después de dormir pensando en que podía ser el problema  revise la placa y estaba cortada la pista de la pata que va a la salida de parlantes,  la resolde para unir el corte y problema solucionado, era eso, que despistado ya no sabia que revisar ya que había cambiado resistencias de 5k1 de metalfilm que había puesto al principio por unas de 5k6 de carbón  arranque la red soel,(una huevada) pro bueno la próxima prestare mas atención, lo único que note es que había un error en el circuito que da la web, en la posición de una resistencia de 2.7 ohm y un capacitor de poliester de 0.1 uf 250v, están invertidos, en el circuito que dan pero en el ampli funcionando lo tiene al revés, el capacitor en lugar de la resistencia y viceversa, leí que ese doblador de tensión tenia poca capacidad de filtrado por lo que les puse 9400 uf por rama en vez de 4700 uf, y funciona la verdad que aceptable-mente bien, las frecuencias bajas a máximo volumen tienen bastante buena calidad, lo estuve probando con un parlante jahro 200w 12" 8 ohms de la linea pesada el que tiene campana de fundición, y suena fuerte y lindo, hoy trato de pasarles fotos, y veo si puedo con algún vídeo, el disipador es un zd1 me parece que estoy un poco al limite calienta pero creo que con un cooler va a estar bien, ahora voy a tratar de ver si hago la smps de mariano o bobino otro trafo (pero con tap central) para hacer el ampli que esta posteado acá para ver la diferencia. saludos ahhh les agrego este programa para transformadores para ver si les sirve, no lo vi en el foro es fácil de utilizar.
Saludos

 jeje tuve que dividir el archivo en dos partes bajen las dos en la misma carpeta y descompriman y listo

PD: gracias a todos por la info a pesar de que arme el ampli de la pagina de los colombianos, toda la data y dudas que tenia las saque de aca, me lei casi todo, no digo todo porque algo nuevo siempre encuentro cuando me pongo a leer el post.


----------



## bydho

Una consulta la fuente con el doblador de tension cuando lo pongo al maximo, medi y me baja la tension de 37v cc a 33v cc o 32v cc, aclaro que el filtrado que tengo es de 9400 uf, con mas filtrado hara lo mismo? o es normal.otra cosa es que se me mete una interferencia cuando la conecto a la computadora, pequeño pero lo suficientemente como para ser molesto. si lo uso con el celular no hace nada queda perfecto el sonido, Bueno aca van las fotos veo si mañana hago un video
Saludos


----------



## zopilote

Eso es sintoma que te quedo pequeño el transformador, solo tiene que bajar entre uno a tres voltios, si le das mas volumen puede que baje mas tu voltaje.


----------



## Agustinw

Acabo de armar el ampli y suena muy bien lo estoy alimentando con +/-27v para un subwoofer
Aca dejo unas fotos
Pd: Me falta armar el filtro pasa bajos lo use para probar con la salida subwoofer de la pc pero no tiene el nivel de señal necesario. Desp necesito otra fuente de pc que me de +/-27v porque la que use para probar la tengo con 2 lm1875 y no da abasto para mas con el 7294 y los lm1875 recalentaba un poco.Cuando tenga todo terminado les comento jeje


----------



## SERGIOD

Agustinw dijo:


> Acabo de armar el ampli y suena muy bien lo estoy alimentando con +/-27v para un subwoofer
> Aca dejo unas fotos



felicitaciones disfrutalo


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

que buen trabajo muy buen amplificador


----------



## Agustinw

¿Habria que hacerle alguna modificacion al circuito para que funcione bien para un subwoofer porque me esta pasando que al subir el volumen no se siente golpe y distorciona.Lo que es raro que no se sienta golpe ya que el subwoofer es de 8" y tengo un equipo pannasonic con sub de 6" y golpea como loco.
Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

Construile un filtro activo pasabajos para amplificar un corte de frecuencias determinado, que no supere los 100Hz.


----------



## Agustinw

si ya construi el de construya su videorockola http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_filtrobass.php
Aunque lo acabo de probar con el sub de 6" y si da mas golpe ¿podra ser que como a la caja del sub de 8" le hice dos venlilaciones cilindricas de 4cm x 4.4cm en vez de 1  sola pero de 10cm x 15cm?


----------



## free

Gracias un gran trabajo


----------



## jorgehernanso

una pregunta es el primer ampli q armo y soy nuevo en esto, la cosa es que se me exploto uno de los capacitores de 1000uf, porq pudo ser?


----------



## ZedHqX4

jorgehernanso dijo:


> una pregunta es el primer ampli q armo y soy nuevo en esto, la cosa es que se me exploto uno de los capacitores de 1000uf, porq pudo ser?



O bien lo conectarias alreves, o bien usaste uno de menor valor de resistencia de voltaje, o quizas solo te salio defectuoso, pero le voy mas a una de las otras dos


----------



## IxMagoxI

jorgehernanso dijo:


> una pregunta es el primer ampli q armo y soy nuevo en esto, la cosa es que se me exploto uno de los capacitores de 1000uf, porq pudo ser?



Si explotaron apenas conectaste la electricidad, lo mas seguro es que allá estado al revés.si viste que se fueron hinchando de a poco y calentando es porque era de menor voltaje al que funciona el ampli, no te preocupes a todos nos paso :enfadado:, el ampli anda de maravilla , Saludos.


----------



## jorgehernanso

IxMagoxI dijo:


> Si explotaron apenas conectaste la electricidad, lo mas seguro es que allá estado al revés.si viste que se fueron hinchando de a poco y calentando es porque era de menor voltaje al que funciona el ampli, no te preocupes a todos nos paso :enfadado:, el ampli anda de maravilla , Saludos.



el voltaje me fije y era el corrercto, aparte nose si cerra por eso pero todavia no lo prove con los 30 y algo de volts q lleva, sino qprobe con un tranformador de 12 para ver si aunq sea hacia algun ruido y si andaba...
el condensador de fue calentando e inchando hasta q exploto 

perdon por escribir tan mal jaja


----------



## ZedHqX4

jorgehernanso dijo:


> el voltaje me fije y era el corrercto, aparte nose si cerra por eso pero todavia no lo prove con los 30 y algo de volts q lleva, sino qprobe con un tranformador de 12 para ver si aunq sea hacia algun ruido y si andaba...
> el condensador de fue calentando e inchando hasta q exploto
> 
> perdon por escribir tan mal jaja



Entonces estaba conectado inversamente, es lo que ocurre, a mi se me han inchado dos, solo que no llegaron a explotar porque desconecte el circuito inmediatamente. Aunque uno fue por trabajar con la capacidad de voltaje al limite.


----------



## jorgehernanso

disculpen, alguien me puede dar una foto de como es el condensador de 2.2 nf ?


----------



## Pelelalo




----------



## jorgehernanso

Pelelalo dijo:


>



pero no aparece en ninguna de las fotos ese


----------



## jorgehernanso

no consigo  el capacitor de 2.2 nf.. alguien de argentina me enviaria un par por correo contrareenvolso?


----------



## Pelelalo

jorgehernanso dijo:


> pero no aparece en ninguna de las fotos ese



En la PRIMERA foto, arriba a la izquierda. Por lo que parece, mariano lo puso "cerámico". Búscalo de este tipo, a ver si tienes más suerte.


----------



## jorgehernanso

Pelelalo dijo:


> En la PRIMERA foto, arriba a la izquierda. Por lo que parece, mariano lo puso "cerámico". Búscalo de este tipo, a ver si tienes más suerte.



 con que nombre lo consigo a ese?


----------



## R-Mario

Es un capacitor de ceramica, son como lentejas y debe tener grabado el numero 222 en su cuerpo, me compre un tda7294 y me lo enviaron por correo, resulta que me mandaron la version horizontal y no queda con este PCB que coraje tendra que hacerme otro, o si alguien tiene alguno hecho para esta version se lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## SERGIOD

No se porque hacen tanto drama con ese condensador ya que no es nada del otro mundo conseguirlo, como dice ajna es el de tipo lenteja y esos son comunes


----------



## jorgehernanso

Si, es solo un condensador pero compro las cosas en bahia blanca y ninguna casa de electronica lo tiene :enfadado:


----------



## SERGIOD

por lo personal ojala y encuentres el condensador que buscas pero seria bueno que hagan una pequeña limpieza en este tema


----------



## ZedHqX4

Ajna dijo:


> Es un capacitor de ceramica, son como lentejas y debe tener grabado el numero 222 en su cuerpo, me compre un tda7294 y me lo enviaron por correo, resulta que me mandaron la version horizontal y no queda con este PCB que coraje tendra que hacerme otro, o si alguien tiene alguno hecho para esta version se lo agradeceria mucho.



Porque no intentas doblar cuidadosamente las patas? tienen el mismo patillaje, solo cambia la forma en que doblan las patas en la fabrica


----------



## R-Mario

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> Porque no intentas doblar cuidadosamente las patas? tienen el mismo patillaje, solo cambia la forma en que doblan las patas en la fabrica



Te cay que si cuadra, voy a probar a ver si no me quedan muy chicas las patitas


----------



## edwindj

Ok amigos aqui esta el amplificador con tda7294 suena excelente en comparación con el tda250. Pienso utilizarlo en unos bafles con parlantes de 8 pulgadas. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82SO_q2lqzE&feature=youtu.be

y pienso ponerlos activos mis bafles pronto subire fotos como quedaron mi sistema portable.


----------



## R-Mario

Donde te compraste el PCB?? Se ve bien, yo me arme el que postearon aqui, por cierto ZedHqX4 si doble las patitas y aunque quedo mas chaparro si quedo bien, en fin me hize un filtro pasa bajos para subwoofer pero no me gusto como suena ja ademas mi circuito se calienta poquito, en fin


----------



## ZedHqX4

Ajna dijo:


> Donde te compraste el PCB?? Se ve bien, yo me arme el que postearon aqui, por cierto ZedHqX4 si doble las patitas y aunque quedo mas chaparro si quedo bien, en fin me hize un filtro pasa bajos para subwoofer pero no me gusto como suena ja ademas mi circuito se calienta poquito, en fin



Excelente , ahora,lo que te ahorraste de comprar otro puedes depositarmelo a mi cuenta si gustas

12345678998765321 jajajaja


----------



## edwindj

pues amigo la verdad un amigo de la universidad me ayudo hacer el pbc ya que no cuento con mucho tiempo por mi trabjo. y solo tube que montar los componentes y probar y ajustar el audio. Espero subir fotos de ya armado dentro de la cabina.


----------



## santiago61

edwindj dijo:


> Ok amigos aqui esta el amplificador con tda7294 suena excelente en comparación con el tda250. Pienso utilizarlo en unos bafles con parlantes de 8 pulgadas.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82SO_q2lqzE&feature=youtu.be
> 
> y pienso ponerlos activos mis bafles pronto subire fotos como quedaron mi sistema portable.



Compadre te quedo bien el impreso terminado...con sus componentes, y si suenan mas duro que los tda2050...yo lo tengo con un woofer de 10" en mi camioneta...

Parrafo aparte para el tema que suena en el video...primera vez que lo escuhe y se me pego jaja esta muy bueno el tema! no lo conocia a Roberto Roena , nunca me llamo la atencion la salsa hasta ahora, este tema esta FLASH!! 

Gracias Maestro..


----------



## R-Mario

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> Excelente , ahora,lo que te ahorraste de comprar otro puedes depositarmelo a mi cuenta si gustas
> 
> 12345678998765321 jajajaja



Probe a verificar la cuenta pero no coincide, Te los debo


----------



## edwindj

santiago61 dijo:


> Compadre te quedo bien el impreso terminado...con sus componentes, y si suenan mas duro que los tda2050...yo lo tengo con un woofer de 10" en mi camioneta...
> 
> Parrafo aparte para el tema que suena en el video...primera vez que lo escuhe y se me pego jaja esta muy bueno el tema! no lo conocia a Roberto Roena , nunca me llamo la atencion la salsa hasta ahora, este tema esta FLASH!!
> 
> Gracias Maestro..


 

ok amigo me gustan tus comentarios la verdad me gusta mucho la salsa es un genero musical muy bueno. mas adelnate subo videos de los bafles probados con mas salsita jejjee


----------



## xjaiM3x

¡Qué tal!, he armado este amplificador con excelentes resultados, con un transformador de 24+24 VAC 5A y un voltaje de +34.2 -34.2 VDC, mi duda es la siguiente:
Según la hoja de datos del TDA7294 mi amplificador con ese voltaje entrega 65W a 8ohm aproximadamente, dicho amplificador lo hice para guitarra agregando un preamplificador que encontré en un foro francés, quiero comprar un parlante eminence the wizard 12 pulgadas, 75W rms, 8ohm y sensibilidad según el manual de 103dB, ¿me quedo corto con la potencia del parlante?, no pretendo usar mi amplificador a todo volumen, gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## R-Mario

Ciertamente si te queda corta la potencia de tu amplificador, mas aun si no piensas sacarle toda la potencia al integrado, aunque por otro lado con 50W rms ya haces bastante ruido, ademas porsonalmente nunca me ha gustado llevar a un parlante a su maximo, por muchas razones, "cartoneo, posible rotura, ruidos feos, etc" yo creo que te va quedar bien.
Ahora que si lo consigues de 4 ohms, que mejor.


----------



## marveto2

ok listo ya arme el amplificador y casi me quedo sordo del susto, no pense que se escucharia tan fuerte y claro........ pero a los minutos de encendido el sonido presentaba unas variaciones de sonido(se subia y se bajaba), entonces lo apague para que se enfriara, y al enchufarlo.............. SORPRESA  el integrado exploto... 
lo unico que le modifique fue que cambie el tda7294 por el tda7293 para que funcionara con +-40v(en el NTE dice que el tda7293 soporta +-60v), entonces que pudo haber salido mal?
 sera a caso que el tda no es original?


----------



## R-Mario

No te fies del manual NTE "es una basura, humilde opinion". Lo que si no es bueno es alimentarlos al maximo, posiblemente paso eso.

Veras el 7293 acepta hasta +-60V siempre y cuando no le inyectes señal, lo dice claramente la hoja de datos, entonces para que el 7293 trabaje en zona segura debes alimentarlo como maximo con +-50V y el 7294 con +-40V y por supesto ir bien refrigerado porque le estaras exigiendo el maximo.


Edito.

Osea que alimentaste al 7293 con +-40 y exploto???

Edito de nuevo.

Por menso y no revisar bien antes me equivoque TDA7293 != TDA7294, tiene sus detalles jeje Zopilote tiene toda la razon


----------



## zopilote

marveto2 dijo:


> ok listo ya arme el amplificador y casi me quedo sordo del susto, no pense que se escucharia tan fuerte y claro........ pero a los minutos de encendido el sonido presentaba unas variaciones de sonido(se subia y se bajaba), entonces lo apague para que se enfriara, y al enchufarlo.............. SORPRESA  el integrado exploto...
> lo unico que le modifique fue que cambie el tda7294 por el tda7293 para que funcionara con +-40v(en el NTE dice que el tda7293 soporta +-60v), entonces que pudo haber salido mal?
> sera a caso que el tda no es original?




Mal muy mal, primero el tda7293 no es el igual al tda7294, pin a pin tienen diferencias, asi que para usar el tda7293 tienes que sacar el condensador de los pines seis y catorce y que conecten los pines seis (+) y doce (-), luego todo lo demas concuerda con el TDA7294.


----------



## marveto2

es necesaro conectar el capacitor(22mF) en los pines seis y doce?
el problema esta en que este ic lo saque de un equipo de sonido y en la placa no se usan los pines cinco(5) y doce(12), entonces no puedo soldar en un pin que no esta.(por asi decirlo porque la patita del tda se la quitaron y costaria bastante soldar un alambre en 3mm de pin), Muuuy dificil, me comprare uno nuevo...


----------



## marveto2

capacitor reubicado y puesto en los pines seis(+) y doce(-), resultado:  chispas y BUUM de nuevo.

entonces alguien tiene un regulador de +/-40v para asi bajar el voltaje a +/-20v y asi utilizar el tda7294??


----------



## chacarock

edwindj dijo:


> Ok amigos aqui esta el amplificador con tda7294 suena excelente en comparación con el tda250. Pienso utilizarlo en unos bafles con parlantes de 8 pulgadas.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82SO_q2lqzE&feature=youtu.be
> 
> y pienso ponerlos activos mis bafles pronto subire fotos como quedaron mi sistema portable.



me encantaron esos trapezoidalitos, son de 6 pulgadas?

saludos


----------



## vaco_802808

hola a todos les cuento que arme un amplficador con este TDA7294, le arme con una fuente smps que de 12v aobtengo +-34V.  El drama es que el voltaje bien el audio fantastico, el problema que tengo es que calienta en exceso, le tengo con un disipador considerable, que despues de 2 minutos de funcionamiento no puedo tocar el disipador por mas de 30 ssegundos con los dedos, adjunto las fotos y el diagrama.  gracias mil por la ayuda.....


----------



## zopilote

No veo el aislante y silicona refrigerante en el integrado, sabras que el disipador del IC esta conectado a uno de los voltajes de alimentación, el amplificador tiene filtro pasa bajos, por lo que sospecho que le estas saturando mucho al amplificador, reduce un poco la entrada.
 Otro asunto puediera ser que tu integrado es de esos que la fabrica lo vendio a muy bajo precio por que tenia un defecto (excesivo calentamiento).


----------



## edwindj

chacarock dijo:


> me encantaron esos trapezoidalitos, son de 6 pulgadas?
> 
> saludos


 

son de 8 pulgadas y la bobina es de 2 pulgadas de diametro suenan fuerte.


----------



## edwindj

lista ya arme mis bafles activos con 2 tda7294. mil disculpas por la resolucion del video y el sonido no lo ajuste bien en el celular.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JMNauqOwyc&feature=youtu.be



algunas fotos de ensambe.


----------



## vaco_802808

gracias amigo zopilote, le instale el aisalnte al tda7294, ahora me esta funcionando al 100%, lo tengo instalado en el auto, tiene un  sonido barbaro estoy moviendo un sony xplod de 12" y 1300 w PMPO, y retumba el auto, esta con una smps de 12V a +-32V realmente me ha sorprendido estoy terminado el diseño en puente bridge con 2 tda7294 supongo que debe duplicar la potencia y oviamente le subire la potencia de la smps, de 12v.


----------



## SERGIOD

vaco_802808 dijo:


> gracias amigo zopilote, le instale el aisalnte al tda7294, ahora me esta funcionando al 100%, lo tengo instalado en el auto, tiene un  sonido barbaro estoy moviendo un sony xplod de 12" y 1300 w PMPO, y retumba el auto, esta con una smps de 12V a +-32V realmente me ha sorprendido estoy terminado el diseño en puente bridge con 2 tda7294 supongo que debe duplicar la potencia y oviamente le subire la potencia de la smps, de 12v.



Excelente  aporte gracias por compartir tu trabajo con los del foro 
PD: Si desean más datos revisen estos :  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-12v-tda7294-smps-filtropasagraves-70850/


----------



## mannesx

http://www.st.com/internet/com/TECHNICAL_RESOURCES/TECHNICAL_LITERATURE/DATASHEET/CD00000017.pdf
Página 10, circuito para aplicaciones de alta eficiencia. por lo que leí, con +-40V a 10A "tira" unos 150W a 4 Ohm con distorsión armónica del 10%, se ve provocativo, ¿Alguien probó este circuito?


----------



## Pelelalo

Buenas, me está costando trabajo encontrar una resistencia de 180 ohm 5W para poder ponerle un ventilador. Así que me pregunto si en lugar de esta resistencia puedo poner en serie 2 resistencias de 100 ohmios a 2W.

Cálculo justificativo:

Voltaje: 38V
Caida en ventilador: 12V
Caida en resistencias de 100 ohmios: 13V + 13V =26V
Potencia disipada: 13V·0.14A (especificado en ventilador)=1.82W.

No se si es un poco justo, pero es que no logro dar con la propuesta por Mariano.

PD: Me han ofrecido una resistencia de 130 ohmios 5W, pero con ese valor, no pondré en peligro el ventilador???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Poné las dos de 100 ohms / 2W en serie y listo, o podés poner una de 100 y la otra de 82 ohms, ambas de 2W y listo!!!!!


----------



## Pelelalo

ezavalla dijo:


> Poné las dos de 100 ohms / 2W en serie y listo, o podés poner una de 100 y la otra de 82 ohms, ambas de 2W y listo!!!!!



OK.


----------



## villa86

Hola a todos!! Terminé de montar la semana pasada la fuente de Mariano para alimentar este amplificador. Yo pensaba que lo dificil ya estaba hecho, pero por lo visto me equivoqué 

He montado el ampli y ni siquiera arranca, no hay consumo desde la fuente al amplificador y por supuesto no se oye nada por el altavoz. El único cambio que he hecho es sustituir el condensador de 2,2nF por uno  de 4,7nF porque no tenía otro, el resto del montaje lo he seguido exáctamente igual que como explica Mariano en el primer post.

¿Pensais que es por el condensador? ¿alguien me puede indicar que pruebas podría hacer para encontrar el fallo? aparentemente las pistas están bien, en la mayoría he medido continuidad y van bien también... empiezo a dudar de propio integrado

Gracias, saludos!!


----------



## zopilote

Pues tienes que estar seguro, si luego de  medir que le llege los voltages de alimentación tanto positiva como negativa, tienes que medir si no sale ningun voltaje en su salida. luego conectar el mute y stanby hacia V+, luego probar conectandole el altavoz, y si sigue sin sonido, es que se estropeo y solo es por causa de la estática o que te vendieron uno falsificado.


----------



## mnicolau

EDIT: el cambio del capacitor de 2.2nF por 4.7nF no afecta al funcionamiento. Subí fotos de la placa y te ayudamos a revisar.

Saludos


----------



## villa86

Hola Zopilote, pues compre el amplificador por EBAY porque en mi ciudad no hay tiendas de electrónica, asique es posible que esté dañado pero es extraño porque llevo bastante tiempo comprando componentes de esta forma y nunca me han fallado... Todas las pruebas que mencionas ya las he realizado y no da señales de vida.

Mariano, subo las fotos a ver si encuentras algo. Si necesitas alguna otra foto me lo dices y se la saco. 

Gracias!!


----------



## R-Mario

A mi se me hace muy simple el pcb y con pocos componentes como para que algo que no sea el integrado este fallando.


----------



## villa86

Si, yo opino igual... Me fastidia porque si pido otro integrado tarda entre 2 y 3 semanas en llegar. Pero bueno, si no hay mas remedio esperare,jeje


----------



## dmc

En algunas ocasiones en las que tuve que hacer este amplificador, he tenido problemas (no siempre) con el mute y el stand by por lo que se hizo una modificación a este sector, y no he vuelto a tener este problema.
villa86, te dejo un pdf con la información básica y el esquema de dicha modificación.
La experiencia me indica que si he controlador bien el circuito (cortes, cortos, etc) y la colocación de los componentes es correcta, la tensión no sobrepasa los +-40Vcc, y la carga no es inferior a 8 Ohms (ojo, para 4 Ohms no es recomendable más de +- 29 a 33 Vcc) y se lo prueba con un buen disipador (porque, aunque sea por breves instantes, si no tiene disipador el integrado se malogra)  el fallo,  esta en el integrado. Vas a ver que la disposición de pistas y componentes es similar a otras aquí publicadas, yo en particular modifique uno que salio publicado en la Elektor. Espero que les sirva.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por que usás el zenner de 5.1V??? Hay varios reportes (en la web) de ciertas series producidas que tenían una tensión de (des)activación del MUTE y ST-BY mucho mayores a las especificadas...
De todas formas, un esquema muy similar a ese está en el datasheet y se lo conecta directamente a Vcc.


----------



## dmc

Ezavalla, la tensión de activación (según AN's STMicroelectronics) debe ser mayor que 3,3v y con 5V1 nunca he tenido problemas. No te prometo pronto pero en un tiempo te subo las Notas. Y si, ya lo dije más arriba es similar a varios esquemas y el que subí esta modificado de un Elektor. Yo subí uno que nunca me dio problemas.


----------



## villa86

Ok gracias. Me imagino que será el amplificador que me habrá llegado defectuoso, porque si fuese un error de pistas lo normal el que salte por los aires y a mi lo que me ocurre es que ni arranca.

Por otra parte, estoy conectando un altavoz de 4Ohm pero mi fuente alcanza máximo +/-36V asique me extraña que lo hay roto por eso. Y siempre lo he probado con el disipador. Ya he pedido un nuevo integrado, si no me funcionase probaré con el circuito impreso que me has adjuntados.

Bueno, ahora toca esperar... ya comentaré resultados


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

dmc dijo:


> Ezavalla, la tensión de activación (según AN's STMicroelectronics) debe ser mayor que 3,3v y con 5V1 nunca he tenido problemas. No te prometo pronto pero en un tiempo te subo las Notas. Y si, ya lo dije más arriba es similar a varios esquemas y el que subí esta modificado de un Elektor. Yo subí uno que nunca me dio problemas.


Si, ya sé que las tensiones de activación están en ese rango, pero te preguntaba por que usabas el zenner y la R de 18K asociada, si quitando ambos y conectando ese punto a Vcc (o a una llave a Vcc) funciona igual y tiene menos cosas para "fallar".


----------



## dmc

Tenés toda la razón del mundo y es más; así lo indica el data del tda7294, pero  había notado que cuando hacia varias, las mínimas diferencias en las series y las tolerancias de los componentes, me causaban problemas (tenía que variar los valores de las resistencias de Mute y Stand By y sobre todo, los capacitores) encontré de casualidad una nota de aplicación con esta esta modificación, justo, al tiempo que un cliente me solicitó la misma, que el consiguió no se de donde. A partir de allí cuando me toca hacer impresos para el tda los hago así y como dije, no tuve más problemas. De todas maneras los 3 componentes (el 4148, el zener y la resistencia de más) tienen un costo casi despreciable, además que si quieres, puedes no colocarlos y utilizar el pcb de forma "normal", en cuanto a que pueden fallar, por la naturaleza de los mismo es muy difícil, pero es posible. es cuestión de gustos.


----------



## antonhy2009

Mi humilde aporte muchachos un ampli con TDA7294 con control de tonos y vúmetro suena de maravilla todo entro perfectamente en un gabinete de videograbadora con un cooler tipo PC para su refrigeración, adjunto fotos.


----------



## dmc

Realmente te felicito antonhy2009, creo que tenes clara la idea de lo que tenes que hacer y como hacerlo.


----------



## antonhy2009

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios DMC y un saludo muy grande desde Santiago del Estero Argentina.


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo

Hola desde Chaco: armé un 5.1 (conectado a PC) con 5 TDA2040 y un TDA7294 para el subw; éste último se escucha muy bajo a comparación de los satélites. ¿Que le puedo "poner" a la entrada para aumentarle la ganancia? Probé con un TL072 y es poco...


----------



## ivan767

Pelelalo dijo:


> Para empezar muchas gracias a todos; tavo, mariano, antonio, sergio, ... Deciros que todos los consejos me han enseñado bastante y como bien proponéis estoy con una placa impresa a ver como queda y con componentes nuevos.
> 
> Aquí viene lo bueno: Conecto el preamplificador de Tupolev, y empiezo a apreciar la sensación de la que habláis (que pasada de TDA). Pero de nuevo al subir el volumen del MP3; CORTES. Tiene que ser el MP3.
> 
> Hago la prueba siguiente, con los potenciómetros del pre al mínimo, subo el volumen del MP3 al máximo, y aún sonando *bajito*, sigo escuchando los cortes. YA ESTÁ, es el MP3. PERO NO. Puesto que en otro amplificador un TDA7266 (de 7W) no me pasa.
> 
> ¿Tengo fallos tanto en el amplificador como en el preamplificador?


 

Recórcholis, ayer compre todas las cosas y hoy arme el ampli, me pasa este mismo problema, con el mp3 al subir el volumen corta, lo mismo con la netbook, pero usando el celular como reproductor no, le puedo subir muchisimo el volumen que va perfecto, alguna idea?

Ah, me olvidaba, muchisimas gracias a mnicolau por diseñar y compartir este ampli, suena muy bien, ahora voy por la fuente smps, haber si puedo armar la mas grandecita 
Saludos


----------



## flako86

Hola gente, estaba siguiendo el foro y tenia una duda. Tengo un amplificador que utilizaba para voces, parece que se quemaron los transistores y me quedo el trafo de potencia y el preamp en condiciones. pensaba en ponerle una potencia con el TDA7294. La cosa es que despues del rectificado tengo +/- 40vdc y mi duda es se puede usar directamente con ese voltaje??? la caja tiene dos parlantes de 8ohm en paralelo. Sino para bajar el voltaje que resistencias necesito??(2-5 watt?) gracias!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

flako86 mira la hoja de datos del ic y te sacas las dudas ,
hay que acostumbrarse a leer las hojas de datos ¡¡¡


> VERY HIGH OPERATING VOLTAGE RANGE
> (±40V)


ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM RATINGS
   ±50  Supply Voltage (No Signal)
según la hoja de datos si se puede ,descargala y verifica por tu cuenta


----------



## flako86

el-rey-julien dijo:


> flako86 mira la hoja de datos del ic y te sacas las dudas ,
> hay que acostumbrarse a leer las hojas de datos ¡¡¡
> 
> ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM RATINGS
> ±50  Supply Voltage (No Signal)
> según la hoja de datos si se puede ,descargala y verifica por tu cuenta



antes que nada gracias por la respuesta!!..si vi la hoja de datos y se que puede operar a +/-40vdc, lo que pude leer en el foro es que para 4ohm (como yo tengo) el voltaje no deberia pasar los +/-30vdc, por eso la inquietud de bajar el voltaje, tambien se me ocurrio que talvez conectando los dos parlantes en serie (8ohm+8ohm=16 ohm) con +/-40vdc podria andar, pero en la hoja de datos no especifica voltajes para 16ohm. Disculpen si lo que pregunto es muy basico. Gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien

con mas hom ,disipa menos potencia,funciona


----------



## flako86

gracias!! si me parecia que era algo asi, igual estaba aburrido asi que me puse a desarmar el trafo y voy a bobinar de nuevo el secundario para que me de mas o menos uno +/-28vdc y usarlo con 4ohm. Genial el foro!! saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esquema, a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## Maykol

hoy arme este ampli.. y me funciono perfecto. lo alimente con una fuente SMPS que anda por hay, solo con +/-16V porque realmente no confio mucho en esa fuente y se que algo va a explotar, es que horita la tengo hecha un mostruo (por lo fea que esta, debido a pruebas experimentales) pero cuando la arregle le pienso mandar +/-30V a ver que pasa..


----------



## Maykol

mnicolau dijo:


> La relación entre "cantidad de veces" y dB, lo obtenés de la fórmula misma de ganancia.
> 
> G [dB] = 20 log X
> 
> Donde X es la cantidad de veces que amplifica. En el circuito del 7294, la ganancia se calcula de la misma manera que se hace en un amplificador operacional no inversor:
> 
> Vout = Vin x (1 + R2/R1)
> 
> Usando la R de 680 Ohm tenés:
> 
> Vout = Vin x (1 + 22000/680)
> Vout = Vin x 33.35
> 
> Si lo querés expresar en dB:
> 
> G = 20 log 33.35
> G = 30.4 [dB]
> 
> Y para obtener el Vout, tenés P=Vout^2/R.
> 
> Saludos


 
 tengo una duda con respecto a tus calculos 
 tenemos que con ±27v se octiene 70w a 4Ω
usando la relacion 

       V=√(P*R)
       V= √(70*4)=16.73V 
 ese seria el voltaje de salida cierto?
      bueno ahora la ganancia es 
              Gs=Vo/Vi
       con esto tenemos 
              G(dB)=20*log(Gs)
       si sabemos que con 680Ω se octiene 30dB
          entonces 
              Gs=31.62

     lo que implicaria que:

               (Vo/Vi)=31.62

               (16.73/vi)=31.62

      lo que me daria un Vi

               Vi=16.73/31.62

          Vi=529.2mV

 a la entrada.. eso es lo que deduje yo ahora dime esta bien? es para un pasa bajo que le quiero poner.. con 1 voltio como dices tu saturaria. no?


----------



## dmc

Como No pude encontrar las notas de aplicación sobre mute y stand-by, separe de la 3 hoja del data del tda7294 al que resalte los voltajes mínimos para los estados de Activación y des-activación  de los mismos.
   Pido disculpas por no poder subir las notas de aplicación que prometí.


----------



## djbetinho

Saludos.
Estoy armando un amplificador con dos salidas de 170 W RMS 8 ohmios y no sé qué altavoces debo usar.
¿Puede alguien ayudarme?
Gracias.
El amplificador utiliza dos canales con dos TDA7294 puente. Voy a utilizar  37 V DC simétrica

PS. google tradutor.


----------



## tatajara

Si tu amplificado da 170 rms a 8 hom podes usar un woofer de unos 200wrms o mas pero no tanto a 8 hom
Saludos


----------



## djbetinho

yo quiero n tweeter + woofer.. qu potencias tiene tener cada ? (lo mas sincilo..


----------



## tatajara

lo que te dije antes, pero el tweter consume menos potencia asi que si le pones uno de 100 o 150 w esta bien 
saludos


----------



## djbetinho

poderia usar esto http://www.elpe.pt/product_info.php?products_id=11402
 + http://www.lojatronica.com/pt/index...keyword=woofer&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2

gracias


----------



## tatajara

si puede ser mientra este dentro de los rangos que te dije 
saludos


----------



## djbetinho

não é fraco? posso utlizar no maximo volume? perdona-me tanta pergunta pero yo tiengo muchas dudas .. quiero obtener maximo sonido possible con lo mas economico.. gracias por la ayuda .


----------



## tatajara

no hay problemas para eso estamos todos jeje 
saludos


----------



## djbetinho

não é fraco? posso utlizar no maximo volume?
uiero obtener maximo sonido possible con lo mas economico


----------



## dmc

djbetinho, es un poco complicado responderte de manera absoluta, porque el audio es muy subjetivo, que quieres? máximo volumen con alta distorsión, o el máximo volumen con un sonido agradable (por lo menos para la mayoría). Si lo quieres económico, tienes que llegar a un compromiso de algún tipo (sacrificar volumen, o calidad sonora, etc.) por que todo está relacionado y todo influye en el resultado final (escucha). Si tu fuente de entrada es una basura y lo amplificas, vas a tener una basura al por mayor, si tu entrada es muy buena, pero el amplificador tiene una alta distorsión (armónica, por cruce o lo que sea) el resultado sera el mismo (una basura). Si el pre y el amplificador son de calidad y no tenes parlantes que sean capaces de reproducirlos, estas en la misma. Todo depende de lo que vos quieras. Recuerda que cuando un parlante dice 200w o 300w es lo que soporta, no lo que rinde.


----------



## tatajara

dmc dijo:


> djbetinho, es un poco complicado responderte de manera absoluta, porque el audio es muy subjetivo, que quieres? máximo volumen con alta distorsión, o el máximo volumen con un sonido agradable (por lo menos para la mayoría). Si lo quieres económico, tienes que llegar a un compromiso de algún tipo (sacrificar volumen, o calidad sonora, etc.) por que todo está relacionado y todo influye en el resultado final (escucha). Si tu fuente de entrada es una basura y lo amplificas, vas a tener una basura al por mayor, si tu entrada es muy buena, pero el amplificador tiene una alta distorsión (armónica, por cruce o lo que sea) el resultado sera el mismo (una basura). Si el pre y el amplificador son de calidad y no tenes parlantes que sean capaces de reproducirlos, estas en la misma. Todo depende de lo que vos quieras. Recuerda que cuando un parlante dice 200w o 300w es lo que soporta, no lo que rinde.


----------



## djbetinho

gracias por la respuesta.
¿qué  altavoces utilizavas ?


----------



## tatajara

Podes usar cualquiera pero si quieres tener un buen sonido vas a tener que medir los parámetros T/S que hay varios post sobre eso y después calcular los litros de la caja 
Y sino tendrías que conseguir un parlante bastante bueno que te va a salir más caro y conseguir una buena caja para fabricársela 
Saludos


----------



## villa86

Hola!! Por fin he terminado mi amplificador . Parte de la motivación a hacer este proyecto ha sido por aprender ciertas cosas, sobre todo órdenes de magintud a la hora de diseñar un equipo de audio, y me surgen algunas dudas:

1. El sonido que obtengo del amplificador es alto y claro, pero la diferencia con un ampli TDA2040 (20W de salida aprox.), en volumen, no es muy grande. ¿es normal?

2. Si lo conecto a un bafle normalito suena bastante, pero si lo conecto a un subwoofer de 12'' que tengo, el sonido se apaga automáticamente y si le conecto un flitro paso bajo, mucho más. ¿Esto se debe a la potencia consumida por el subwoofer para mover un cono mayor?

3. Por alguna razón, no me funciona las funciones MUTE y STBY del amplificador. He medido con el polímetro y tanto si le llega tensión o no a las patas del TDA7294 este sigue funcionando perfectamente. ¿alguien le ha pasado o tienen alguna idea de porque ocurre esto?

Finalmente, explico por si fuese causa de algo... Mi fuente de alimentaicón, no quedó simétrica totalmente. En vacio me da +29V/-26V y en carga +30V/-25V. No sé si esto pude causar problemas.

Muchas gracias a todos!! Adjunto fotos del amplificador terminado.


----------



## Pelelalo

Enhorabuena por tu trabajo villa86.

1. El sonido no es el óptimo, si no estas usando algún tipo de preamplificador. Es conveniente atacar a este ampli con una señal más alta que la que obtienes de MP3, móviles e incluso PC.

2. No creo que este ampli le cueste mover un 12". Pero como te digo preamplifica esa señal de entrada.

3. Esas características han sido ya debatidas en el foro. Si lo buscas seguro que encuentras algo. De otro modo, que alguien te comente, ya que en mi caso no las uso.


----------



## Maykol

un pre que aumente el voltaje de entrada?


----------



## tatajara

villa86 dijo:


> Hola!! Por fin he terminado mi amplificador . Parte de la motivación a hacer este proyecto ha sido por aprender ciertas cosas, sobre todo órdenes de magintud a la hora de diseñar un equipo de audio, y me surgen algunas dudas:
> 
> 1. El sonido que obtengo del amplificador es alto y claro, pero la diferencia con un ampli TDA2040 (20W de salida aprox.), en volumen, no es muy grande. ¿es normal?
> 
> 2. Si lo conecto a un bafle normalito suena bastante, pero si lo conecto a un subwoofer de 12'' que tengo, el sonido se apaga automáticamente y si le conecto un flitro paso bajo, mucho más. ¿Esto se debe a la potencia consumida por el subwoofer para mover un cono mayor?
> 
> 3. Por alguna razón, no me funciona las funciones MUTE y STBY del amplificador. He medido con el polímetro y tanto si le llega tensión o no a las patas del TDA7294 este sigue funcionando perfectamente. ¿alguien le ha pasado o tienen alguna idea de porque ocurre esto?
> 
> Finalmente, explico por si fuese causa de algo... Mi fuente de alimentaicón, no quedó simétrica totalmente. En vacio me da +29V/-26V y en carga +30V/-25V. No sé si esto pude causar problemas.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos!! Adjunto fotos del amplificador terminado.



muy lindo villa86 felizitaciones



Maykol dijo:


> un pre que aumente el voltaje de entrada?



correcto, hay muchos por el foro, yo le pondria el rotrl de mariano 
saludos


----------



## dmc

villa86 dijo:


> 1. El sonido que obtengo del amplificador es alto y claro, pero la diferencia con un ampli TDA2040 (20W de salida aprox.), *en volumen, no es muy grande.* ¿es normal?
> 
> 2. Si lo conecto a un bafle normalito suena bastante, pero si lo conecto a un subwoofer de 12'' que tengo, el sonido se apaga automáticamente y si le conecto un flitro paso bajo, mucho más. ¿Esto se debe a la potencia consumida por el subwoofer para mover un cono mayor?
> 
> 3. Por alguna razón, no me funciona las funciones MUTE y STBY del amplificador. He medido con el polímetro y tanto si le llega tensión o no a las patas del TDA7294 este sigue funcionando perfectamente. ¿alguien le ha pasado o tienen alguna idea de porque ocurre esto?
> 
> Finalmente, explico por si fuese causa de algo... Mi fuente de alimentaicón, no quedó simétrica totalmente. En vacio me da +29V/-26V y en carga +30V/-25V. No sé si esto pude causar problemas.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos!! Adjunto fotos del amplificador terminado.



1   Tienes que tener en cuenta que los humanos escuchamos de forma antilogaritmica, es decir que somos sensibles a los sonidos débiles y "sordos" a los sonidos fuertes, por ello es que no aprecias tanto la diferencia entre 20 y 50W, más bien lo notaras cuando en la habitación en que este tu equipo, se llene de gente, el de 20W se dejara de escuchar antes que el de 50W. 

2   Lo estas conectando a  subwoofer, es decir a un parlante capaz de reproducir solo una parte del audio (de 2 o 3 hz a 300 hz o menos) fijate en el datasheet cual es la banda pasante del CI.

3   La función de mute es la que más dolores de cabeza trae con ese CI, pueden ser varias cosas, pero no me animaría a suponer algo sin verlo.

No es bueno (ni recomendable) tener más de 1/2 V de diferencia entre Positivo y Negativo con respecto a gnd.


----------



## RubenCaceres

Hola mnicolau, al ver la PCB esa tan buena que hiciste tardé poco en descargármela (ayer por la noche) y hoy e ido donde un amigo a que me imprima en papel fotográfico la placa, la acabo de hacer (NOTA: los bordes ninguno sale y en algún sitio me tocó retocar debido a que la plancha dejó de funcionar y se calcó medio circuito). Subo unas fotos, pero no os asustéis que no está del todo bien.
Por cierto mnicolau, me puedes mandar un privado con tu correo que hablemos ¿? Te tengo que preguntar una cosa y yo creo que mejor por correo.
Un Saludo desde Cáceres (España)


----------



## villa86

Hola!! Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Ahora veo las cosas mucho mas claras.

De todas formas, no doy por terminado el proyecto puesto que ayer probé el subwoofer con un amplificador comercial de un amigo (un pionner de 120W RMS) y funcionó perfecto, mientras que con el mío prácticamente no puede ni moverlo.

Voy a probar a hacer un preamplificador, lo mas sencillo que encuentre, para descartar que sea ese el problema, pero aun así me extraña mucho que no me funcionen las funciones de MUTE y STBY. ¿Sabeis de alguna prueba que pueda realizar para descartar un mal funcionamiento, tanto en el amplificador como en la fuente de alimentación?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## villa86

Hola a todos, 

He probado un preamplificador muy sencillito, se trata de un TL071 en configuración Inversora con una ganancia = 100, y el amplificador va perfecto!! Lo escribo aquí por si alguien ha tenido el mismo problema.

Por otra parte, quería preguntaros si el filtro paso bajos de la web www.construyasuvideorockola.com (adjunto una imagen del circuito), ya aumenta la ganancia de la señal, es decir, si me sirve tanto de filtro como de preamplificador. Y en caso de que no, ¿que se se coloca antes, el filtro o el preamplificador?

Saludos!!


----------



## RubenCaceres

RubenWugatti dijo:


> Hola mnicolau, al ver la PCB esa tan buena que hiciste tardé poco en descargármela (ayer por la noche) y hoy e ido donde un amigo a que me imprima en papel fotográfico la placa, la acabo de hacer (NOTA: los bordes ninguno sale y en algún sitio me tocó retocar debido a que la plancha dejó de funcionar y se calcó medio circuito). Subo unas fotos, pero no os asustéis que no está del todo bien.
> Por cierto mnicolau, me puedes mandar un privado con tu correo que hablemos ¿? Te tengo que preguntar una cosa y yo creo que mejor por correo.
> Un Saludo desde Cáceres (España)




Tengo problemas con la alimentacion del amplificador, no se si me salté el mensaje donde explicabas esa parte, yo tengo una fuente de alimentacion de 36V y 2A (suficiente para ver si suena) pero no es simétrica y necesito hacerle algún nvento para esto por que creo que el problemaviene de aquí


----------



## dmc

Todas las pruebas que garantiza ST son a +/-35vcc, para 8 Ohms y de ahí para abajo (+/-31v para 6 ohms y +/- 27 para 4 Ohms) yo, no bajaría la impedancia de 8 Ohms para ese voltaje y con un buen disipador (por las dudas), no creo que tengas problemas por 1 volts más, ya que aseguran que funciona hasta con +/- 40V (Con un bruto disipador). Pero consulta la Data por las dudas.


----------



## RubenCaceres

dmc o cualquiera que esté por aquí, creo que mi problemas es la fuente de alimentacion ya que la mia no es simétrica.
Que es lo que necesito para pasarla a "simétrica" el doble del voltaje por que despues se divide entre 2 o con esto me vale ?
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificadores/public/fuente.gif


----------



## vaco_802808

si tu fuentes es como la del diagrama ese la correcta, debe funcionar bien con esa fuente


----------



## RubenCaceres

tengo 3 de 12V y las queria poner el serie para conseguir esos 36V (solo para comprobar si suena) pero el problema  es que no son simétrica ninguna.
Mi idea fué la de hacerlas simétricas


----------



## villa86

Como ya te han dicho, para alimentar el amplificador necesitas la fuente que adjuntas. Pero ojo, el transformador que hay en el esquema es de "toma media", supongo que lo tienes claro. Suerte!


----------



## RubenCaceres

villa86 dijo:


> Como ya te han dicho, para alimentar el amplificador necesitas la fuente que adjuntas. Pero ojo, el transformador que hay en el esquema es de "toma media", supongo que lo tienes claro. Suerte!



Que va, no tengo nada. Solo las fuentes que tengo arriba.
Me tendré que hacer un apaño con esas para que al menos suene un pcoo el ampli, una vez que suene ya hago la de mnicolau de 800W


----------



## dmc

RubenWugatti, te pido un poco de paciencia (tiempo) para poder buscar y subir un diagrama que te sirva para los transformadores que tienes, con 2 te alcanza para hacerlo funcionar, no a plena potencia pero... puedes comprobar tu circuito.


----------



## RubenCaceres

deacuerdo, muchas gracias a todos
a 24V ya lo mueve ?


----------



## dmc

El TDA 7294 tiene un rango de alimentación de +/- 10V a +/- 40V, es decir que es simétrico o que tiene referencia a Gnd. Por esta razón no es conveniente que tenga diferencia entre sus ramales o rieles (lo óptimo es que si existe, sea menor a 0,5 volts) quizás esta *podría* ser la causa por lo que a villa86 no le funcione el mute, aunque no me atrevo a asegurarlo.


----------



## dmc

No encontré el pdf con las indicaciones, así que te preparé uno espero que te sirva y que lo comprendas.


----------



## villa86

Hola dmc, no se si esa será la causa de que no funcione el MUTE, pero he observado algo un tanto extraño:

- Por un lado el MUTE nunca funciona.
- Por otro lado, dejo activada la fución STBY y tras unos 5 o 10min aproximadamente el amplificador pasa a modo STBY 

He leido en el datasheet que quizás bajando el valor de la resistencia o del condensador asociados a esta función, podría disminuir ese tiempo... Lo probaré y comentaré resultados.


----------



## tatajara

villa86 dijo:


> Hola dmc, no se si esa será la causa de que no funcione el MUTE, pero he observado algo un tanto extraño:
> 
> - Por un lado el MUTE nunca funciona.
> - Por otro lado, dejo activada la fución STBY y tras unos 5 o 10min aproximadamente el amplificador pasa a modo STBY
> 
> He leido en el datasheet que quizás bajando el valor de la resistencia o del condensador asociados a esta función, podría disminuir ese tiempo... Lo probaré y comentaré resultados.



que raro no te funcione, revisa por que en algo le erraste 

proba con esos cambios se tiene que achicar el tiempo


----------



## villa86

Despues de darme mil vueltas he descubierto lo que ocurre y parece ser una tontería. Según el Datasheet, si se le conecta en la entrada del MUTE o del STBY una señal de más de 3.5V las funciones se desactivan y si se conecta una señal INFERIOR a 1.5V se activan. 

Es tan fácil como desconectar de +Vcc y conectar a masa (no dejar el cable al aire como hacía yo). De esa forma tanto el MUTE como el STBY se activan de forma instantánea.

Ahora si doy por terminado el proyecto. Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda prestada!!  y en especial a Mariano por el diseño.


----------



## tatajara

villa86 dijo:


> Despues de darme mil vueltas he descubierto lo que ocurre y parece ser una tontería. Según el Datasheet, si se le conecta en la entrada del MUTE o del STBY una señal de más de 3.5V las funciones se desactivan y si se conecta una señal INFERIOR a 1.5V se activan.
> 
> Es tan fácil como desconectar de +Vcc y conectar a masa (no dejar el cable al aire como hacía yo). De esa forma tanto el MUTE como el STBY se activan de forma instantánea.
> 
> Ahora si doy por terminado el proyecto. Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda prestada!!  y en especial a Mariano por el diseño.



Bueno por un lado me alegro te haya funcionada bien 
Pero por el otro que raro porque yo arme el tda7377 que también tiene las mismas funciones, sin conectarlo a masa se activaba igual, será que sea distinta la función del integrado o son todas iguales ??
Saludos


----------



## leandroM

hola quisierea saber si este amplificador puede rendir como etapa de amplificacion para un equipo de guitarra?  y si hay algun circuito mas indicado para ello?con "rendir"  me refiero a que no recorte la señal que le enviaria desde un preamp que ya tengo armado.
 saludos y garcias por anticipado a quien pueda desasnarme en este caso.


----------



## tatajara

Hola Leandro bienvenido ¡¡
No creo que tengas problemas para usarlo con una guitarra pegale una leída al post completo que se hablo barias veces y con eso creo q te tenes que sacar todas las dudas y sino volver a preguntar 
Saludos


----------



## luilly2012

hola amigos hace poco arme un amplificador con un stk4231 2 y me quedo bien ,con fuente y todo,suena bastante bien,luego estuve viendo en algunos foros y encontre un cto.con lm3886tf y lo arme,gran cambio en el sonido,,,,ahora he estado leyendo en elforo sobre los tda7294 y arme 4 placas de nicolaw,pero tengo problemas en conseguir el trasformadorpara hacer una fuente decente,mi pregunta es tengo un transformador que da con punto medio 39 + 39 y al rectificarla el voltage es 45+ -,,,,los parlantes que tengo dan 3,6 ohms ,,como puedo bajar el voltage de salida....

de ante mano gracias y son grandes ,capos como decimos poraca en chile(santiago)


----------



## dmc

Hacer una fuente regulada para audio, te puede costar (seguramente) mucho más que tu amplificador en si, más aun con ese integrado. Por lo que yo contemplaría la posibilidad de re-bobinar (hacer de nuevo las bobinas) el transformador que tienes, a unos 22 a 24 Vca por ramal. De todas maneras voy a *tratar* de buscarte una fuente más o menos decente para ese circuito, dame un poco de tiempo.


----------



## luilly2012

dmc dijo:


> Hacer una fuente regulada para audio, te puede costar (seguramente) mucho más que tu amplificador en si, más aun con ese integrado. Por lo que yo contemplaría la posibilidad de re-bobinar (hacer de nuevo las bobinas) el transformador que tienes, a unos 22 a 24 Vca por ramal. De todas maneras voy a *tratar* de buscarte una fuente más o menos decente para ese circuito, dame un poco de tiempo.



gracias se agradeceria ...
saludos ,estaba viendo por san google y encontre algunas fuentes dobladoras para transformadores  simples pero no se si servira para la potencia del ic,recomiendan usarlas hasta 40w


----------



## RubenCaceres

Hola, aquí está el amplificador que hice funcionar con los 12V gracias a el esquema que me facilitó dmc.(con esto aseguro que tambien funciona a +/-12V)
Aclaro que no hay distorsión, el punto en el que se oye mal es por el volumen.
Perdonad la calidad.
Videos:








Las fotos las adjunto.


----------



## villa86

Enhorabuena!! Ahora a por la fuente, que probablemente sea lo mas dolores de cabeza te a va a dar... (por lo menos a mi, jeje).

Por cierto ese disipador se te quedará pequeño cuando lo alimentes a más tensión.

Saludos!


----------



## RubenCaceres

Ya me di cuenta del disipador, pero como estube moviando cables de arriba a abajo me molestaba el grande que tengo para ponerle mas tarde, calculé que me seria suficiente este pequeño (y en efecto, no pasó de 45 grados).
Lo de la fuente ya me está dando dolor de cabeza jaja vi la de mnicolau pero me estoy liando con los transformadores, buscaré a ver si puedo hacerl ocon los transformadores de las halógenas


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones rubenwugatti 
espero que lo disfrutes 
saludos


----------



## dmc

RubenWugatti, me alegro el hecho de que pudieras poner en funcionamiento tu amplificador, por ahora  que tienes bajo voltaje, el disipador no es tan crítico, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que a medida que se sube la tensión para obtener más potencia, tu integrado elevará su disipación y le será necesario un disipador más grande. El tda7294 no es un integrado especialmente frío si no, por lo contrario es medio "calenton". Te felicito por haber concretado con éxito tu proyecto.


----------



## RubenCaceres

muchas gracias a todos. ahora estoy metido en el problema de la fuente de alimentacion por cierto, hice una prueba a 24V y se nota un gran cambio jaja XD no se si hacer un tema nuevo para preguntar .
Puedo conseguir un transformador de halógenas de 5A(11.5V) por 5€, estaba pensando en hacer la fuente con eso.Me asusta un poco eso del alto voltaje en las conmutadas


----------



## tatajara

RubenWugatti dijo:


> muchas gracias a todos. ahora estoy metido en el problema de la fuente de alimentacion por cierto, hice una prueba a 24V y se nota un gran cambio jaja XD no se si hacer un tema nuevo para preguntar .
> Puedo conseguir un transformador de halógenas de 5A(11.5V) por 5€, estaba pensando en hacer la fuente con eso.Me asusta un poco eso del alto voltaje en las conmutadas



mm yo me buscaría otro trafo ya que 12v redondeando, rectificado te quedarían unos 17vdc y no es ni poco ni mucho pero estarías desaprovechando el ampli 
Es una opinión mía después decidís vos jeje
Saludos


----------



## dmc

luilly2012, no encontré un pdf que tenía para 300w (hasta 100W por canal) pero para que te vayas dando una idea te dejo uno de 40W, que se puede modificar para unos 150w. es de PCP audio, http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificadores/ampsub/regulador.pdf


----------



## zLenin

Muchas gracias amigo Mariano Por tu amplificador  que suena muy bien aquí les dejo un vídeo  Lo estoy probando con la Pc ...!  






*nota:* porfavor alguien me ayudar armar un subwoofer para este anplificador se lo agradeceria mucho necesito los materiales y un tutorial ya que nunca eh armado uno


----------



## RubenCaceres

tatajara dijo:


> mm yo me buscaría otro trafo ya que 12v redondeando, rectificado te quedarían unos 17vdc y no es ni poco ni mucho pero estarías desaprovechando el ampli
> Es una opinión mía después decidís vos jeje
> Saludos



hombre 17+17 son 34V que me quedo unos 4V corto con respecto a los apuntes qeu dejó mnicolau.
Transformadores conveccionales puedo conseguir de 36+36 y de 40+40.
36 se me queda un poquito corto y 40 se me pasa.¿si le pongo el de 40V y buena refrigeracion creeis qeu valdría? bueno un transformador de estos sacará un poquito mas de 40V, lo mismo el de 36V ya vale...

De todas formas quiero saber que me recomendariais para el amplificador, que tipo de fuente y por qué


----------



## mnicolau

zLenin dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigo Mariano Por tu amplificador  que suena muy bien aquí les dejo un vídeo  Lo estoy probando con la Pc ...!



Me alegro zLenin , gracias por comentar tus resultados y el video 
Para el sub, podés hacerlo a ojo, o hacerlo correctamente... Si preferís hacerlo de esta última manera, hay que trabajar algo más, buscá "Parámetros T/S" o "Thiele-Small" y a leer!

Gente, respecto a las fuentes... ya lo hemos hablado en varias ocasiones. EVITEN cualquier tipo de regulador de tensión para estos amplificadores, van a gastar una gran cantidad de $$ para armar un circuito destinado a "desperdiciar energía". Si la tensión obtenida con sus transformadores superan la admisible por el TDA7294, tienen 2 opciones:

a) Utilizar un TDA7293. Este IC tiene una tensión máx superior al TDA7294 y ambos son compatibles pin a pin, con lo cual pueden mantener el mismo PCB publicado.

b) Utilizar otro amplificador, acorde a la tensión de salida obtenida luego de rectificar el transformador disponible.

Ruben, un transformador 36+36 rectificado supera la tensión admisible por el 7294. Recordá que hay que multiplicar esa tensión por √2 aprox y así obtenés la tensión DC luego del rectificado y filtrado.

Saludos


----------



## RubenCaceres

Mnicolau escribiste:
Ruben, un transformador 36+36 rectificado supera la tensión admisible por el 7294. Recordá que hay que multiplicar esa tensión por √2 aprox y así obtenés la tensión DC luego del rectificado y filtrado.


Eso quiere decir que la raiz cuarada de 2 es aprox 1.41, 36*1.41 = 50V ??
Cojones no pensé que subiria tanto entonces necesito un tranasformador de 27V.
En la fuente que recomiendas Mnicolau ?? la de 250compacta tuya, la de 800W, transformador conveciconal ?


----------



## mnicolau

Exacto, esa tensión vas a obtener por rama. Con ese trafo tendrías que utilizar TDA7293, ya que su máx admisible es de +-60[V].

Lo más sencillo, rápido y que seguro funciona, es comprar transformador y los respectivos componentes de rectificado y filtrado. Como desventaja: es más caro, ocupa mayor espacio y tenés una fuente con tensión de salida fija.

Si disponés del tiempo y las ganas de aventurarte en la construcción de una SMPS, la compacta sobra para un par de amplis de este tipo. Es bastante más barato que la opción anterior, ocupa mínimo espacio y lográs una fuente "universal", ya que la tensión de salida es variable y puede adaptarse para alimentar cualquier amplificador (además de la satisfacción de sacar andando una SMPS ). Como desventaja, requiere mayor experiencia, tiempo de armado y solución de posibles fallas que puedan presentarse.

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

zLenin dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigo Mariano Por tu amplificador  que suena muy bien aquí les dejo un vídeo  Lo estoy probando con la Pc ...!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwKsYora8Nw&hd=1&t=7s
> 
> *nota:* porfavor alguien me ayudar armar un subwoofer para este anplificador se lo agradeceria mucho necesito los materiales y un tutorial ya que nunca eh armado uno



Muy buen trabajo una consulta ese pre de donde lo sacaste es de aquí del foro


----------



## RubenCaceres

ahora que he visto tu comentario sergio me he acordado que tambien me hace falta a mi un buen pre.
Probé por fin el amplificador a +/-38V y suena mas de lo que yo creia.. jajaja.
Saqué la fuente de casa de un amigo que se la trajo aquí con la condicion de que le dejara ver lo que suena el amplificador este jajaja
Cierto es que se calienta pero vale o por lo menos a mi me valió con un radiador de un pentiumIII y su ventilador, no pasó de 47ºC


----------



## zLenin

Bueno ese pre lo tenia tirado  por ai creo que lo compre echo amigo  


nota: yo uso un tranformador 30 0 30  Trabaja de maravilla 


SERGIOD dijo:


> Muy buen trabajo una consulta ese pre de donde lo sacaste es de aquí del foro


----------



## RubenCaceres

zLenin dijo:


> Bueno ese pre lo tenia tirado  por ai creo que lo compre echo amigo
> 
> 
> nota: yo uso un tranformador 30 0 30  Trabaja de maravilla




30+30 ?? no se te calienta ni nada ? que esa es otra opcion que tengo la del transformador 30+30 que son si no me equivoco unos 42V


----------



## tatajara

RubenWugatti dijo:


> 30+30 ?? no se te calienta ni nada ? que esa es otra opcion que tengo la del transformador 30+30 que son si no me equivoco unos 42V



va a calentar por supuesto pero esta dentro de los margenes del cual trabaja el integrado asi que no hay problemas 
saludos


----------



## RubenCaceres

Ese transformador de 30+30 y 4A me sale por 41€ + 10-15 como mucho del filtrado y rectificado que opinais ?? por cuanto me podria salir la SMPScompacta de mnicolau si alguien la hizo ?


----------



## zLenin

si calienta pero es normal como dicen este IC es calentó   solo necesita un buena disipación y un buen ventilador para tenerlo domesticado  



RubenWugatti dijo:


> 30+30 ?? no se te calienta ni nada ? que esa es otra opcion que tengo la del transformador 30+30 que son si no me equivoco unos 42V


----------



## tatajara

te va a salir casi lo mismo va ha haver un diferencia pequeña, esta en vos, yo le haria una fuente con trafo
saludos


----------



## luilly2012

dmc dijo:


> luilly2012, no encontré un pdf que tenía para 300w (hasta 100W por canal) pero para que te vayas dando una idea te dejo uno de 40W, que se puede modificar para unos 150w. es de PCP audio, http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificadores/ampsub/regulador.pdf



muchas gracias por tu enlace ,pero no da 100w,,,probado,ahora compre un trafo 24 x 24 6a,,y le estoy fabricando una fuente,,,te cuento que probe el amplificador conun doblador echo con un trafo de 19 v  4amper y sonaba de triller,,,y lo mantuve encendido bastante rato y no se calentaba tanto el ic,de ante mano muxas gracias ,,quiero terminarlo con 4 placas con el esquema de nicolaw.tengo dos listas y probadas y para las otras dos me faltan algunos condensadores,,no le pondre control de tonos porque mi consola tiene esas cosas y es fiel


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones luilly2012 
vas a armar 4 de estas ? lindo equipito vas a tener jeje
saludos


----------



## luilly2012

hola a todos,tengo un problema con las placas que esoy armando,,,,cuando las arme y las prove con un trafo de 19 con doblador sonaba super bien ,,ahora ya tengo las dos placas y las monte con 24 x 24 rectificado me dio 32v ,,,y me suenan con eco jajajaja,,,que puedo hacer????
de ante mano gracias

las placas que arme son con el diagrama de nicolaw


----------



## osk_rin

luilly.

te comento que no he armado esa placa, pero eso que comentas que suena con eco, PUEDE SER algún problema con las conexiones a masa de la entrada de audio, suele suceder que cuando hay falso, o solo llega el positivo a la entrada de audio de el amplificador suena así como si hubieras puesto la función karaoke ja ja. verifica que llegue correctamente la señal de audio a cada amp

espero y te sea de ayuda el dato


----------



## RubenCaceres

Hola a todos, he visto el circuito del que Mnicolau sacó la PCB y uno con 2TDA7294(en bridge) pero veo algunas cosas que no son iguales a las del cirucito de Mnicolau( yo uso ese ya qeu he verificado qeu funciona correctamente).
Os pongo el circuito en modo bridge y el de Mnicolau y decisme si crees que funciona bien o que mejora le hariais.Yo he visto qeu los condensadores muchos de ellos no coinciden y una resistencia creo que era de 10K en el bridge que en el simple de Mnicolau juraria qeu es un poco mas alta.
El de modo Bridge tambien incluye un filtro pero a mi solo me interesa el circuito( no hagais caso al circuito que actua como filtro)


----------



## edwindj

buenas noches amigos foristas quien ya ha probado el tda 7293 en modo puente para ver si me animo armarlo. gracias de antemano.


----------



## yuccez

alguien sabe si la pcb es compatible con el tda7296???


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

yuccez dijo:


> alguien sabe si la pcb es compatible con el tda7296???


 
Sisas parce le funciona de lujo, solo tenga en cuenta que como el TDA7296 da 60W debe usar una fuente adecuada para que su rendimiento sea el mas optimo


----------



## yuccez

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> Sisas parce le funciona de lujo, solo tenga en cuenta que como el TDA7296 da 60W debe usar una fuente adecuada para que su rendimiento sea el mas optimo



hermano ahora pongo manos a la obra y comento en unas horas


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

que se debe aplicar para que esto funcione. ¿el voltage 35 a la pata de ese circuito?


----------



## RubenCaceres

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> que se debe aplicar para que esto funcione. ¿el voltage 35 a la pata de ese circuito?




Según el circuito si se tiene que aplicar el V+ (con lo que lo estes alimentando), miralo en el circuito completo se puede ver bien.

Esto es una pregunta para alguno de los que saben mas de electrónica que yo a ver si me la saben responder.

En este mismo ampli desde hace muy pcoo (un mes o mes y medio) me pasa algo muy extraño, cuando elevo el volumen como lo hacia antes pasa como si se quedara sin corriente y la voz/musica  se distorsiona muchisimo, como si lo alimentaras a 12V y le dieras mucho volumen.
por que puede pasar esto?? es el integrado que se ha quemado yá ?
Podria deberse tambien a las fuentes de aliemtacion con als que lo alimento pero quiero pregutnar antes por si acaso a alguien le ha pasado ya esto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá les dejo *un hilo del foro diyaudio.com* con mucha información buena respecto al TDA7294. Vale la pena leerlo, pero deben ser cuidadosos en filtrar la parva de información inútil que hay de varios "subjetivistas" sobre la calidad y sonido de los capacitores y algunas otras estupideces de ese calibre.

Saludos!!!


----------



## tatajara

gracias EZ ¡¡¡
muy buena info ¡¡ 
ya la estoy empezando a copiar al word jeje 
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tatajara dijo:


> gracias EZ ¡¡¡
> muy buena info ¡¡
> ya la estoy empezando a copiar al word jeje
> saludos


De nada! Y preocupa en copiar los posts de los usuarios *ilimzn* y *KSR *que son de lo mejor que he visto sobre el TDA7294.

Saludos!


----------



## edwindj

buenas amigos foristas puedo tengo una placa con 2 tda 7294 en puente los podre cambiar por 2tda 7293 que modificaciones tengo que hacerle al circuito, gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## el-rey-julien

fijate en la hoja de datos de los ic,el tda7294 soporta -40 - 40 volt  el tda7293 soporta +50 -50 volt,
el resto de las patitas son iguales,así que es reemplazo directo,no hay que modificar nada


----------



## tatajara

ezavalla dijo:


> De nada! Y preocupa en copiar los posts de los usuarios *ilimzn* y *KSR *que son de lo mejor que he visto sobre el TDA7294.
> 
> Saludos!



gracias de nuevo poe este dato jaja 
saludos


----------



## israelel

saludos a todos a todos hoy arme este amp tal cual pero a la salida del parlante me manda 30v sera el integrado? ya revise si habia colisiones eentre pistas y no hay

saludos


----------



## tatajara

israelel dijo:


> saludos a todos a todos hoy arme este amp tal cual pero a la salida del parlante me manda 30v sera el integrado? ya revise si habia colisiones eentre pistas y no hay
> 
> saludos



puede ser que este fallando per oque raro 
es original ?
saludos


----------



## israelel

tatajara dijo:


> puede ser que este fallando per oque raro
> es original ?
> saludos



si, dice ST y no se ve trucho me salio en 5dlls.

saludos


----------



## tatajara

que raro de enserio ¡¡
revisa de nuevo las pistas y conecciones, pilas del tester jeje eso puede engañar una medicion 
saludos


----------



## israelel

tatajara dijo:


> que raro de enserio ¡¡
> revisa de nuevo las pistas y conecciones, pilas del tester jeje eso puede engañar una medicion
> saludos



ya me canse de revisar y no encunetro el fallo,lo del tester descartado por que lo conecto a un sub de 150wrms a 8Ω y se ve como bota el como.

saludos,bueno mañana comprare otra tda, sino saco la falla hooy.

saludos.ñ


----------



## israelel

de nuevo lo mismo, me sigue mandando los 30v al parlante,ya cambie el tda


----------



## tatajara

es raro que te haga eso 
no habras conectado algo mal ? o alguna pista herronea ?
es raro nunca me paso ¡¡
saludos


----------



## israelel

aquiles  dejo de mas, adjunto la resistencia de 150k por aciidente la puse de 100 se quemo y la remplaze y el capacitor de 22uf tambine por accidente lo puse 2.2uf todo esto se puso a funcar en el segundo tda y en cuanto se que la resistencia los cambie por los correctos,ahora esto pudo quemar o dañar el tda? el tda lo compre en otra casa de electronica

























 aclaro que en ningun punto ninguna pista se colisiona. y la soldadura no esta fria,parece que si pero esta si por que la limpie con flux

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

esa pista no esta cortada ?


----------



## israelel

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esa pista no esta cortada ?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 88244



no, es solo un pedazo de estaño fundido que se me colo.

saludos.


----------



## tatajara

tenes que probarlo si no funciona remplaza el tda, pero no creo que ande ¡¡ 
viste que era algo de herror al montar jejeje me ha pasado 
saludos


----------



## israelel

ps bueno rehare todo desde cero
saludo y gracias despues les comento.


----------



## tatajara

israelel dijo:


> ps bueno rehare todo desde cero
> saludo y gracias despues les comento.



no si cambiaste esos componentes de valores herroneos no hace falta ¡¡
proba con ese tda pero no te aseguro que ande 
saludos


----------



## israelel

ps bueno ya son 15dlls en tres tda, asi que bueno que son otros 5dlls en reacerlo y ya una vez bien a la primera,y sirve que si me queda bien esta vez pruebo los demas.

saludos


----------



## israelel

Solucionado, curiosa la historia, rehaciendo el el pcb me di cuenta que el señor de las copias no lo imprimio a tamaño real y salio mas chico y me enfureci bastante, pero mientras desoldaba la bornera de la salida a parlante me di cuenta que un mini hilo de estaño hacia contacto con el riel de +30 y el positivo de la salida del altavoz XDXDXD asi que gaste 15dlls en tda2794 bueno tendre para hace otros dos.
solo un par de dudas cuantos uf necesita de filtrado para un correcto funcionamiento? pro que a max volumen el voltaje cae a +-17 tengo 6800uf por cada rama osea 13600uf en total.
y es posible trabajarlo a 2Homios bien refrigerado? o se quema? trabajaria a +-30.
algo raro es que a max volumen no me gasta de 0.7A raro no?
saludos y gracias por su ayuda.

saludos


----------



## R-Mario

La corriente no la puedes medir con un simple amperimetro y música común, la respuesta del amperimetro es lenta, y en el bajeo profundo no alcanzaras a ver la corriente que es capaz de chupar,, con 6800uF esta bien, aunque casi siempre recomiendan 10000uF pero son bastante mas caros. En todo caso asegúrate que tu transformador pueda suministrar la corriente indicada, no es recomendable trabajarlo a 2 ohms, mejor usalo a 4 u 8, la hoja de datos lo dice. Nunca apliques los niveles máximos indicados en la hoja de datos, esto estresa y mata rápidamente a un integrado

Siempre que hagas un PCB primero prueba con un multimetro si hay continuidad donde no deberia haber, eso te evita muchos problemas.


----------



## israelel

Gracias Ajna pero la caida de tansion tan repentina por que? falta de amperaje?


----------



## R-Mario

Investiga como se estima la potencia de un transformador y checa si con el que tienes te alcanza. Se hace midiendo el ancho y largo del núcleo del transformador, no recuerdo la formulita. Soy muy cabeza dura. Mejor usa este programa


----------



## israelel

Bueno cambiendo el tema, adjunto que lo prove con un crossover y un el bajo(yamaha) de 12 a 4 homs y a tope pareciera que los vidrios se van a caer bastante poder y como es para bajos la distorcion armonica no se percibe"casi" bueno lo recomiendo ampliamente para subs.

saludos.


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones entonse ¡¡
a disfrutarlo jeje
saludos


----------



## matias_2008

Hola amigos les quería mostrar mi version de pcb de este ampli y si encuentran algún error avisen que lo corrijo 
Nota: subo version estéreo y version mono, los componente nombrados con la letra "P" son puentes


----------



## ZedHqX4

Hola foreros, vengo a ustedes con una duda sobre este integrado. Arme con un TDA7293, el PCB del datasheet para un ampli de guitarra, y funciona muy bien, pero tengo dos problemas, use los controles de standby y de mute. Al encenderlo desactivando el standby hace plop, lo cual es muy molesto porque si es un poco fuerte, y ademas, si no desactivo pronto el mute, empieza a hacer un ruido como de oscilación.

Como prefiero no desmontar el circuito del gabinete donde lo tengo, ya que ya se me quemaron otros 2 mientras estaba construyendo todo el proyecto, mi idea es unificar en un solo DPDT los controles de standby y mute, y en el otro, usar un relevador que funcione en este caso como mute, desconectando el parlante, mi duda es, se dañaria el integrado por trabajarlo sin carga de salida? Esto en caso de que alguien lo encienda sin activar el relevador y por lo tanto sin carga


----------



## R-Mario

No tendria porque dañarse, lo que si he visto es que hay algunos amplificadores clasde D sin filtros donde si especifican que no debe encenderse si no tienen la carga, tambien he visto que muchos amplificadores clase AB especifican los voltajes maximos con carga y sin carga. Pero de ahi a que se dañe un AB por no tener la carga humm que yo recuerde no. Pero mejor espera una mejor respuesta que la mia jejeje


----------



## leosalas22

hola que tal amigos foristas llevo un tiempo viendo sus temas, me encanta todo lo referente al audio y ya he  montado varios proyectos de amplis y preamplis para guitarra y bajo con bastante exito y calidad de sonido , en este caso me llamo la atención  de montar este ampli con ic tda7294 asi que lo arme:

queria ver si  me podrian ayudar con este ampli: lo estoy alimentando con una fuente conmutada  de +35 -35 , ya cheque las pistas y no tengo cortos y los compo van donde deberian ir, pero aun asi cuando lo conecte se quemo el ic.

les dejo aqui unas foticos para que vean que fallas pueda tener...

gracias de antemano saludos!


----------



## zopilote

No muestras el integrado, por que cabe la posibilidad de que sea de los malos. Tienes que fijarte el grosor de los pines, por que los que los tienen delgados, son de los bambas.
 Ademas que a ingresado al mercado integrados que tienen cruzado los mosfet de salida, comprueba que no haya cortocircuito entre Vcc, Vss con la salida de integrado antes de soldar, en cuyo caso tendras que devolverlo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo e tenido suerte,no me tocaron los malos ,este lo tengo nuevo sin usar,me fije y parece de los buenos,lo que no se que son esos puntitos negros en los terminales.
gracias zopilote por la data ,no sabia eso de los pines ni de los mosfet cruzados,


----------



## SKYFALL

Ademas los que traen los pines delgados vienen con la impresion de la referencia del encapsulado muy borroso, si te fijas la impresion en uno original mas bien parece un grabado sobre el plastico del encapsulado, en los truchos no es asi.


----------



## leosalas22

hola muchas gracias por responder y sus recomendaciones ,en cuanto pueda subo la foto del ic nuevo y del quemado aunque se parece mucho al la imagen  que subio el colega el-rey-julien

gracias, saludos..!


----------



## XeRo21lp

buenas foreros estoy terminando de armar el amplificador v2.0 de mariano y tengo una duda en respecto a los pines de FAN 12v. es ahí donde puedo conectar el ventilador del disipador ???? en la lista de componentes indica 180Ω 5W 
¿Debo conectar una resistencia en serie de 180Ω 5W en serie con V+ hacia el ventilador ?
gracias


----------



## edwindj

buenas noches amigos foristas hice la pcb de mariano y le puse un tda 7293 pero calienta mucho no tendré que modificar una resistencia o algún capacitor. les agradezco de antemano



ah el circuito lo tengo trabajando con 5amp con +39v ov -39v. si sera verdad como dice un amigo en el foro que debo quitar un capacitor para que deje de calientar mucho.


----------



## R-Mario

edwindj dijo:


> buenas noches amigos foristas hice la pcb de mariano y le puse un tda 7293 pero calienta mucho no tendré que modificar una resistencia o algún capacitor. les agradezco de antemano
> 
> 
> 
> ah el circuito lo tengo trabajando con 5amp con +39v ov -39v. si sera verdad como dice un amigo en el foro que debo quitar un capacitor para que deje de calientar mucho.


 

Yo no se quien le dijo eso pero es falso.

Calienta mucho porque lo estas alimentando casi al maximo que son +-40V

De cuantos ohms es tu bocina porque deberia ser como minimos de 8 ohms para sacar 100W, si pones una de 4 o 6 le estas exigiendo demasiado al pobre integrado. Ademas procura poner un buen disipador


----------



## edwindj

Buenos días Ajna pues lo tengo conectado a una bocina de 8ohms pero no dice que el tda 7293 trabaja en voltaje maximo de +-50v.


----------



## R-Mario

edwindj dijo:


> Buenos días Ajna pues lo tengo conectado a una bocina de 8ohms pero no dice que el tda 7293 trabaja en voltaje maximo de +-50v.



Es cierto perdon, 

Vi la datasheet del TDA7294, efectivamente puede trabajar hasta +-50V, aun asi considere que como lo tienes trabajando le estas sacando 100W, osea lo estas llevando al maximo.

Lo unico que puede hacer es, usar un disipador mas grande y limitar la señal de entrada


----------



## vcastro33

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañero JockerGamer con gusto te colaboro en el diseño, subo el PCB Stereo del TDA7294, espero que te sea de gran ayuda y para mis compañeros del foro que tambien les sea de gran ayuda, cualquier duda me comentas compañero por MP




Un saludo, antes que todo. podría alguien de este foro, indicarme las medidas de la placa del amplificador estéreo diseñado por Yiroshi con base en el amplificador de Mariano Nicolau. Agradeciendo de antemano la respuesta brindada.


----------



## tatajara

vcastro33 dijo:


> Un saludo, antes que todo. podría alguien de este foro, indicarme las medidas de la placa del amplificador estéreo diseñado por Yiroshi con base en el amplificador de Mariano Nicolau. Agradeciendo de antemano la respuesta brindada.



si tenes la impresora a medida (que imprima con el zoom que vos le das) entra en el programa que vos tengas para abrir los pdf y selecciona zoom al 100 % y listo esa es la medida
yo en mi caso tengo que darles un poquito mas por que me queda un poco mas chico si no 
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

vcastro33 dijo:


> Un saludo, antes que todo. podría alguien de este foro, indicarme las medidas de la placa del amplificador estéreo diseñado por Yiroshi con base en el amplificador de Mariano Nicolau. Agradeciendo de antemano la respuesta brindada.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## luilly2012

hola amigos foristas, ase tiempo vengo leyendo y poniendo en practica algunos de sus proyectos,he armado varios ,tda 2050 ,stk 4231,tda7294,,,y algunos 2sc5200,,,ahora estaba armando un amplificador con dos tda7294 ,con placa subida por mariano,,la tengo alimentada con una fuente que rectificda me entrega 33 + y 33- ,,,los trafo de entrada son 24 5amper y 24 5amper,,los puentie en paralelo para hacer uno de 24 + 24 10 amper,,,,bueno les cuento que funciona super bien en sonido y recibe la señal del celular bien,,el problema lo tengo cuando bajo a cero el volumen,,en estos momentos esta directo sin potenciometro para volumen en el amplificador,pero le bajo el volumen al celu ojo a cero y da un ruido continuo (zumbido) ,,,agradeceria alguna ayuda, o algun consejo,,,de ante mano gracias y no se mueran nunca ,son muy buenos



miren aca les dejo unas fotos,noestan muy buenas porque la camara tiene malo el flas pero se ven algo


----------



## Covertal

Hola luilly2012, puede ser la coneccion del reproductor al amplificador, proba sacando el cable y cortocicuitando la entrada de auduio a masa, si desaparece es el cable de entrada, fijate que tenga un buen mallado, también puede ser el reproductor, proba con otro, espero te ayude.
Alberto


----------



## luilly2012

gracias ,,revise todas las conexiones y en un punto de la entrada de audio estaba la soldadura quebrada,,la solde otra vez y se acabo el ruido , ahora le puse un potenciometro 50k estereo y suena del uno,,, gracias por toda su ayuda y sigan ayudando  a los lesos como yo ,que saben lo justo no mas, jajajaja saludos


----------



## Valfer

Este amplificador con TDA7294 opera biem con fuentes comutadas SMPS?


----------



## tatajara

Valfer dijo:


> Este amplificador con TDA7294 opera biem con fuentes comutadas SMPS?


por supuesto, puedes alimentarlo sin problemas
saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

tatajara dijo:


> por supuesto, puedes alimentarlo sin problemas
> saludos



Solo que si lo vas a utilizar para alimentar un subwoofer recomendaría mejor una fuente clásica con transformador de hierro y condensadores, estas mantienen mas constantemente la potencia cuando el nivel de exigencia es elevado.


----------



## Bimmbo

una pre gunta,arme otro pcb con un transformador de 28v a 4hampers y el integrado se calienta demaciado y meda poco volumen ya cheque todo cren que sea el integrado?


----------



## zopilote

Bimmbo dijo:


> una pre gunta,arme otro pcb con un transformador de 28v a 4hampers y el integrado se calienta demaciado y meda poco volumen ya cheque todo cren que sea el integrado?



 Que otro diseño de pcb utilizaste?.
  Parece que empleaste fuente simple y no simetrica.


----------



## Bimmbo

Si utilice un diseño con doblador de tencion porque el transformadores que tengo no tiene tap central y ya cheque todo el Ic se calienta,me da bajo volumen,que puedo hacer?


----------



## zopilote

Los TDA7294 son especialmente suceptibles a descargas electrostaticas, y hay veces como el tuyo que no funcionan ya sea por que te toco uno dañado o uno trucho. Lo que puedes hacer es tomar fotos tanto de arriba como de las pistas para determinar donde pudieras equivocarte.


----------



## Bimmbo

Ok,man las tomo y las subo


----------



## Bimmbo

Estas son las imágenes.


----------



## dmc

Le pusiste disipador al integrado? en tus imágenes no se ve ninguno. Si es así (no se lo pusiste) colocale uno y que sea generoso, además de todas las adiciones correspondientes (grasa térmica, niples plásticos, etc.) si va en contacto con un gabinete metálico. Por lo general levantan algo de temperatura inclusive con el, y la tiempo de entrar en funcionamiento, comience a actuar la protección térmica (por ello el bajo volumen y la distorsión) *siempre* se le coloca un disipador, aun para las pruebas o es probable que el integrado se destruya. Suerte.


----------



## Bimmbo

Si le puse disipador,incluso ayer lo deje trabajando como 1hora con todo y ventilador no se calentó tanto,pero sigue teniendo bajo volumen,noce sie ci sea trucho.


----------



## R-Mario

Donde lo compraste? Hasta eso no se ve falso, ya le pusiste un pre-amplificador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese chip es original. La falla está en otra parte: componentes incorrectos, alimentación incorrecta, etc, etc....


----------



## osk_rin

Bimmbo dijo:


> Estas son las imágenes.



 Compañero, te sugiero que primero cambies de PCB, ese no es el publicado en este hilo ese parece uno de construllasuvideorockola, Antes de que te den un jalón de orejas, asi que ensambla el publicado aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/#post277439

Saludos..


----------



## ixak1

Eso es una red zobel? Ya probaste sin ella?  Checaste las polaridades de los condensadores?  La fuente de alimentación?  Com que lo alimentas?  Yo armaria un circuito propio de este foro....


----------



## Bimmbo

Ok compañeros cambió de pcb y les aviso como funciona


----------



## Bimmbo

Esta pcb es su tamaño normal?


----------



## el-rey-julien

el pcb publicado aqui si esta en su tamaño normal,nomas lo imprimes en una hoja y le comparas con el ic y te ya te das cuenta


----------



## Bimmbo

ok gracias entonces a imprimir


----------



## SKYFALL

Bimmbo dijo:


> Ok compañeros cambió de pcb y les aviso como funciona



No olvides que aqui no es la oficina de servicio técnico de construyasuvideorrocola.com y si no te funciona lo desechas y construyes el de aca.


----------



## tinchoball

Muy buen proyecto, muy bien diseñado felicitaciokes, queria saber cuantos vatios podia entregar con una fuente de 12v ya que tengo una fuente de una pc y pense en usarla.
Otra pregunta es de cuantos vatios tiene que ser el parlante para evitar distorsiones, Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

tinchoball dijo:


> Muy buen proyecto, muy bien diseñado felicitaciokes, queria saber cuantos vatios podia entregar con una fuente de 12v ya que tengo una fuente de una pc y pense en usarla.
> Otra pregunta es de cuantos vatios tiene que ser el parlante para evitar distorsiones, Muchas gracias



¿ Leíste el datasheet del *TDA7294* ?


----------



## tinchoball

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Leíste el datasheet del *TDA7294* ?


Si, me pase un rato mirandolo pero no entiendo mucho que digamos todavia las graficas


----------



## el-rey-julien

es fácil ,mira el gráfico según el gráfico anda cerca de los 10 wat en 8Ω alimentado el tda7294 con ±12 volt ,
lo marque con un punto rojo ,
en la hoja de datos el grafico esta en la pagina 6 y tambien hay otro grafico que indica que alimentado el ic con ±12 volt pero con parlante de 4  Ω ,la potencia que entrega es de casi 20 ω no llega pero le anda cerca


----------



## tinchoball

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es fácil ,mira el gráfico según el gráfico anda cerca de los 10 wat en 8Ω alimentado el tda7294 con ±12 volt ,
> lo marque con un punto rojo ,
> en la hoja de datos el grafico esta en la pagina 6 y tambien hay otro grafico que indica que alimentado el ic con ±12 volt pero con parlante de 4  Ω ,la potencia que entrega es de casi 20 ω no llega pero le anda cerca
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100187



muchas gracias ! era mas facil de lo que pensaba, pense que tenia algo mas de lo que se veia a simple vista


----------



## el-rey-julien

no solo miras donde se cruzan las lineas y ya


----------



## tinchoball

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es fácil ,mira el gráfico según el gráfico anda cerca de los 10 wat en 8Ω alimentado el tda7294 con ±12 volt ,
> lo marque con un punto rojo ,
> en la hoja de datos el grafico esta en la pagina 6 y tambien hay otro grafico que indica que alimentado el ic con ±12 volt pero con parlante de 4  Ω ,la potencia que entrega es de casi 20 ω no llega pero le anda cerca
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100187



muchas gracias, pero porque tiene 2 lineas ? es la distorsion que genera ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Existe otro pequeño y casi insignificante detalle.
Si te fijas en la tabla que publicó "El Rey", justo al pie de la tabla y centrado hay unas letras y símbolos interesantes.


----------



## tinchoball

Fogonazo dijo:


> Existe otro pequeño y casi insignificante detalle.
> Si te fijas en la tabla que publicó "El Rey", justo al pie de la tabla y centrado hay unas letras y símbolos interesantes.



THD ? Supuse que era distorsion pero nunca esta de mas preguntar


----------



## Fogonazo

tinchoball dijo:


> THD ? Supuse que era distorsion pero nunca esta de mas preguntar



Dije "Al pie de la tabla", NO "Dentro de la tabla"

*Vs (±V)*


Ese IC trabaja con fuente partida o bipolar, es decir tensión positiva y negativa *NO* lo puedes hacer andar con una sola fuente de PC


----------



## el-rey-julien

por eso le puse esto 


el-rey-julien dijo:


> es fácil ,mira el gráfico según el gráfico anda cerca de los 10 wat en 8Ω alimentado el tda7294 con [B]±12 volt[/B] ,
> lo marque con un punto rojo ,
> en la hoja de datos el grafico esta en la pagina 6 y tambien hay otro grafico que indica que alimentado el ic *con ±12 volt pero con parlante de 4  Ω* ,la potencia que entrega es de casi 20 ω no llega pero le anda cerca


----------



## Fogonazo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> por eso le puse esto



*Sip*, pero Ticho seguía sin ver el "Detalle"


----------



## chispas81

buenas gente del foro! 

me dispongo a armarme un amplificador estéreo usando 2 tda7293 para unos altavoces de 10" 4ohm 200w y después de ver varios diagramas y comentarios en internet de este integrado tengo unas dudas. Subo el diagrama que en principio seria el elegido para armar el ampli.

1.no me queda claro lo de alimentar stand-by y mute,con +-38v dc sirve tanto el diagrama mio como el de Mnicolau? lo digo porque en el de Mnicolau solo tiene 2 resistencias(pin 9 y 10) y mi diagrama 3 resistencias y un diodo. Mire el datasheet y es igual al mio pero no se si depende del voltaje de alimentación varian el valor de esas resistencias o no.

2.creo haber leído por ahí que con 4ohm no se debe superar un voltaje superior a +-29v dc,entoces yo con +-38v dc que hago? Supongo que tendre que colocar otro altavoz de 4ohm en serie para tener 8ohm,no?

3.Veo que en algunos diagramas hay un condensador entre los pines 6 y 12, y en otros entre 6 y 14, a cual debería de ponerlo yo?

4.tambien he visto que la resistencia de 2,2 omh y el condensador de 100n en la salida no esta en el de mnicolau ni en el data pero si en el mio,que hago?


Perdonen si hago preguntas como de novato pero es que no quisiera reventar los tda a la primera.
De antemano gracias a cualquier respuesta y saludos!!

P.D. Me lei las 54 paginas de este tema pero no me queda claro mis dudas


----------



## zopilote

1. En tu diagrama no se ve nitido pero se aprecia que esta bien lo de STBY y MUTE.
2. No el voltaje que tienes esta bien, y comprendiste mal lo de+-29v que es solo cuando se usa en puente.
3. Como vas ha usar el 93 tienes que usar el que va entre 6 y 12, lo del 6-14 es opcional.
4. Pues es solo un filtro, y muchos diagramas lo tienen, asi que puedes usarlo.


----------



## chispas81

muchas gracias zopilote,la verdad me has aclarado bastante mis dudas.


----------



## pacodetorres

Posiblemente este preguntando una tonteria  pero soy novato, Pensaba montar el ampli utilizando un transformador de: 40VA; 230VCA; 24V; 24V; 0,85A; 0,85A tal que así se define
Es el que encuentro a un precio aceptable buceando por la red. ¿Es adecuado para este montaje...¿O se queda corto de amperaje?.
Disculpen si pregunto una tonteria ya sabida. pero estoy absorbiendo tanta información que llega un momento que no la proceso..
Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## R-Mario

pacodetorres dijo:


> Posiblemente este preguntando una tonteria  pero soy novato, Pensaba montar el ampli utilizando un transformador de: 40VA; 230VCA; 24V; 24V; 0,85A; 0,85A tal que así se define
> Es el que encuentro a un precio aceptable buceando por la red. ¿Es adecuado para este montaje...¿O se queda corto de amperaje?.
> Disculpen si pregunto una tonteria ya sabida. pero estoy absorbiendo tanta información que llega un momento que no la proceso..
> Gracias por su tiempo.




Ni de chiste te va servir para esto, mejor juntate otro dinerito y compra uno mas grande


----------



## luilly2012

hola amigos,,,he armado este amplificador varias veces y me ha funcionado del one,,,pero ahora arme otro y sumba cuando le pongo seal,,,pregunta::::: sera  la puesta a tierra de los conectores
de ante mano gracias ,,y saludos para todos ,,sigan asi


----------



## tinchoball

Tengo pensado armar este amplificador para que entregue 80w+80w y para esto queria realizar dos de estos pcb y tener 80w por canal, pero los parla tes que utilizo son de 6 ohms y leyendo el datasheet como me habian explicado antes vi que no esta el voltaje y amperaje a utilizar con una carga de 6 ohms. Podrian ayudarme a saber que voltaje y amperaje necesito para alimentar 2 circuitos como el que dio mnicolau y que entreguen 80w ? Muchas gracias


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola amigos, tengo una consulta sobre este circuito, resulta que lo use como etapa de amplificacion de un preamplificador valvular de JCM800 para guitarra y lo que sucede es que esta comprimiendo la señal de manera grotesca, con muchisimo release (es decir dejar de comprimir despues de un ratito) y ataque corto, es decir me deja pasar el ataque pero despues empieza a bajar mucho la intensidad de la señal. Repito, hice el circuito como dice acá y no se por que esta sucediendo esto, ¿puede ser que el trafo se quedo corto? Utilice uno de 24+24 de 3A. Cualquier comentario y ayuda sera muy agradecido. Abrazo para todos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me parece que el JCM800 no está preparado para cargarlo con la impedancia de entrada (22K) de este ampli con el TDA7294. Yo probaría de hacerle un buffer muy simple y con una impedancia de entrada del orden de 500K (es un solo AO y un par de resistencias) como para ver si mejor...


----------



## pablovera2008

Claro, estuve jugando con algunos componentes del circuito como dice el datasheet a ver si mejoraba eso, logre que suene mejor pero sigo teniendo este problema. ¿De donde podría sacar un buffer? La realidad es que no conozco cual será la impedancia de salida de este preamp, ¿sera de 1M? Al ser de 22k el poweramp, por eso tengo tanta perdida de señal verdad?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pablovera2008 dijo:


> ¿De donde podría sacar un buffer?


Lo podés hacer con un TL072 y un par de resistencias. Fijate este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-monoaural-pcb-84821/ pero ponele 470K en el lugar de la de 22K a la entrada.



pablovera2008 dijo:


> La realidad es que no conozco cual será la impedancia de salida de este preamp, ¿sera de 1M? Al ser de 22k el poweramp, por eso tengo tanta perdida de señal verdad?


Yo tampoco la conozco, pero por lo que se vé a partir de los componentes, parece ser bastante alta... del orden de los 100K o por ahí por que está pensado para colgarle un ampli a válvulas que tiene una impedancia de entrada muy grande.


----------



## pacodetorres

Yo tambien estuve jugando con el previo JCM800 y el TDA7294, no me di cuenta de los fallos que comentaba PabloVera2008 pero no me estraña ya que lo conecte a precario mientras hacia pruebas con un altavoz de 40w (el no amplificado de la pareja de mi pc) y solo con +-12V de la fuente de sobremesa que no es mas que una ATX modificada....
El proyecto se quedo parado por falta de tiempo y ahora lo queria retomar. ¿Dio resultado el buffer? ¿Avanzo mas el Proyecto, PabloVera2008?.


----------



## yuccez

primero que nada doy las gracias por tanto aporte y calidad en los diseños mnicolau
mi preguta o caso es el siguiente; tengo un woofer de doble bobina de 4ohms, conectandolo en serie me queda en 8ohms, para usar con un tda72954 seria buen bajeo, pero si quiero conectar dos amplis de estos, es decir uno por bobina para usarlas a sus respectivos 4ohms, seria posible esta configuracion??aumentaria la potencia ?? de antemano gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo

yuccez dijo:


> primero que nada doy las gracias por tanto aporte y calidad en los diseños mnicolau
> mi preguta o caso es el siguiente; tengo un woofer de doble bobina de 4ohms, conectandolo en serie me queda en 8ohms, para usar con un tda72954 seria buen bajeo, pero si quiero conectar dos amplis de estos, es decir uno por bobina para usarlas a sus respectivos 4ohms, seria posible esta configuracion??*aumentaria la potencia ??* de antemano gracias por su tiempo



*Sip,* 
Aumenta por reducción de la impedancia y por duplicar la potencia, serian unos 6db mas.


----------



## hablanporlaespalda

tengo un trafo 23+23 2A, podre usarlo a 60w, con un parlante de 8 ohms. el datasheet dice:
d = 0.5%:
VS = ± 35V, RL = 8W    60w
VS = ± 31V, RL = 6W    60w
VS = ± 27V, RL = 4W    60w

o quizás debería usar el TDA7296?


----------



## sebastian_severino

¿Alguien sabe donde comprar el TDA7293 en capital federal? Me he fijado  en los catalogos de Elko, Electrocomponentes, GM electronica y no lo  tienen. Electronica liniers en su catalogo sí, pero luego de leer en el  foro que venden componentes falsificados me agarra la duda de comprar  ahí. Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL

hablanporlaespalda dijo:


> tengo un trafo 23+23 2A, podre usarlo a 60w, con un parlante de 8 ohms. el datasheet dice:
> d = 0.5%:
> VS = ± 35V, RL = 8W    60w
> VS = ± 31V, RL = 6W    60w
> VS = ± 27V, RL = 4W    60w
> 
> o quizás debería usar el TDA7296?



Si usas el 7296 con transformador de 23-0-23 tienes rectificados y filtrados +/- 32.4V lo que te dara cerca de 30W en 8Ω, es el limite de potencia continuo con ese integrado, si usas el 7294 en 8Ω tendras cerca del doble de potencia, algo mayor a los 60W pero la corriente del transformador, si dices que es de 2A sera insuficiente, mimimo un transformador que te pueda dar 6A si quieres hacer un montaje estereo.


----------



## edwindj

Buenas tardes amigos foristas hay un tda que aguante 50v dc ya que el tda 7293 los aguanta pero esta como al limite. Les agradeceria cualquier dato.


----------



## Yetrox

Este TDA7294 es muy bueno se los recomiendo, sin complicaciones de mute y Standby.







































Impresión escala real.


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto informacion en polaco  de amplificador para subwoofer con el tda7294 http://diyaudio.pl/downloads/sub_2x7294_irek/subwofer7294_v11_montaz.pdf
http://diyaudio.pl/downloads/sub_2x7294_irek/subwofer7294_v11.pdf
http://diyaudio.pl/downloads/sub_2x7294_irek/subwofer7294_v11_blacha.pdf
http://diyaudio.pl/downloads/sub_2x7294_irek/subwofer7294_v11_pcb.pdf
http://diyaudio.pl/downloads/sub_7294_irek/schemat.gif
http://diyaudio.pl/downloads/sub_7294_irek/pcb.pdf
http://diyaudio.pl/downloads/sub_7294_irek/montaz.gif


----------



## Pixmax234

Hola, soy "nuevo" en el foro.
Me llamo Jose.
Estoy interesado en hacer este amplificador, para mover un woofer (en car-audio bombo) de 12" 600w (250rms), actualmente lo estoy moviendo con un tda2003. Ya he tenido quejas por el vecino de abajo, pero de alguna vez me mola subir el volumen cuando se que no molesta, ahora mis dudas, ¿cuánta potencia aporta? lo podría alimentar con un transformador de 19vac 10amp (sin tap central) que con una fuente simple con tres condensadores de 4.700uf/50v lo dejaria en 30vdc la configuración seria esta: puente de diodos→ condensador 4.700uf/50v→ 2x condensador 4.700uf/25v el cual estarían en serie, de la rama positiva sacaría +15vdc midiendo de la unión de los dos condensadores, y de la rama negativa -15vdc.
El primer condensador seria para quitar todo el rizado y los otros 2 para hacerla simétrica, creo que voy por lo correcto.
Gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola Pixmax234, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Hay un par de trucos para obtener lo que deseas, pero no lo he probado personalmente, te los paso por si quieres experimentarlos. Uno,el más simple, es desfasar el segundo puente de diodos:




si tu transformador es de 19V te estaría dando +/-26V, creo que va bien para este integrado.
El otro método es hacer un divisor activo, del tipo:
Ver el archivo adjunto 49488
pero es mucho más complejo y necesitaría transistores de potencia.
Saludos C


----------



## Pixmax234

el primero lo tenia pensado, pero no creo que funcione, ya que si se uniese positivo con negativo para sacar el central seria un corto debido a la oscilación primaria...


----------



## crimson

Entiendo, lo que pretendés hacer es algo así:

pero esa sí no funciona, porque la "tierra" no permanece estable, sino que fluctua de acuerdo a la carga de los capacitores, o sea, de la corriente que absorban las ramas, ahí sí o sí tenés que poner un simetrizador activo.
Saludos C


----------



## Pixmax234

Exacto eso es lo q*ue* yo decia en un principio, entonces cual seria la manera ideal, y que tubiese el menor rizado posible.


----------



## crimson

Habría que experimentar con alguna de este tipo:




pero lógicamente con transistores más potentes, tipo TIP142/147, por ejemplo, que son darlington,
sería algo así:




si no usás elementos activos, el "0" o masa no se va a quedar quieto, va a subir o bajar de acuerdo al consumo en las ramas.
Saludos C


----------



## Pixmax234

Tengo tirados por casa unos dos 2n3055, imagino que serviran


----------



## crimson

La única forma sería usarlos tipo "cuasi complementario"porque si ves en las figuras, un transistor es PNP y el otro NPN. Ahora, si le agregás un driver NPN (tipo BD139) en darlington y un BD140 (PNP) en complementario,por ahí funciona, sería cuestión de probar...






Al menos en el simulador funciona...


Saludos C


----------



## Pixmax234

Vale, voy a ver si me animo a pasarmelo a pcb, si lo has hecho en alguna plataforma tipo pcb wizard que te lo pueda pasar a pcb pasamelo.
Gracias


----------



## edwindj

buenas tardes disculpen amigos foristas han probado un tda que soporte mas de 60vdc les agradezco su opinión.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Bueno debo felicitar al compañero nicolau por su aporte, decidí armar dos pcb para hacer un amp estereo y ambas board andaron a la primera, lo único que le agregaría sería una red zobel ya que fue omitida, dejo fotos del ensamble  lo único es que estoy algo corto de voltaje así que no he podido sacarle el 100, pero mueve dos cabinas en paralelo de 8 ohm de 15" aproximadamente.


----------



## mario17farias

Hola Yetrox he visto el diseño que subiste como alternativa al pcb de mnicolau, decime ¿este tiene dispuestas las pistas para las borneras? es que las mismas me parecen muy practicas de usar ahh.. y ya lo tienes probado? agradeceria que me lo pases en pdf a tamaño real.
saludos....


----------



## juan_inf

Hola una consulta, puedo remplazar el tda7294 por el tda7293 ? lo quiero sustituir por el tda 7293 porque dispongo un transformador de 36 + 36. Observando el datasheet de ambos creo que no tendria problema pero antes de seguir quemando cosas queria preguntar  lo que me hace ruido del tda 7293 es que no se si tengo que alimentar la pata/pin 9 del integrado a +5V...
Bueno espero que alguien me pueda orientar. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mario17farias

Hola juan, si se puede, te recomiendo que lo uses con el diseño del amigo mnicolau que sale andando si o si, creo que si no me equivoco el TDA7293 entrega un poco mas de potencia.

Saludos....


----------



## shevchenko

Bueno luego de quemar un tda por intentar hacerlo andar en el mismisimo ampli de un muerto jvc donde estaban   2 tda 7294, vi este post, el sobreviviente anda perfecto!!! arranco a la primera!! 
Al pcb lo hice a mano alzada ya que no tengo impresora pero por su simpleza no hay problemas!
Tengo mucho ruido eléctrico, tal vez la fuente o cableado... use (25v) de un trafo simple.... le agregue un puente rectificador como doblador de tensión, y así obtener 25,0, -25 para probarlo ya que el transformador que tengo (el que traía el equipo de música) tiene 45,0, -45 me parece medio jugado... 
voy a bajarle la ganancia ya que el ruido es tipo estática o emisora cercana! 

Gracias por el pcb MUY prolijo y organizado!


----------



## The Rookie

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/276674-amplifier-tda7294-power-supply-smps.html


----------



## XeRo21lp

Hola The Rookie tienes el diagrama de tu publicación? me parecio interesante y prolijo que venga con la fuente dentro la placa, haber si podes compartir con los foreros, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

XeRo21lp dijo:


> Hola The Rookie tienes el diagrama de tu publicación? me parecio interesante y prolijo que venga con la fuente dentro la placa, haber si podes compartir con los foreros, gracias



¿ No te tomaste la molestia de seguir el Link ? 


Datos del transformador y mas:



			
				renatoscp dijo:
			
		

> Below is a complete solution, hi-fi to be used in conjunction with those small, cheap MP3 panels. The module has 2 TDA7294 providing about 80 + 80 WRMS (maximum) on two channels and then about 160 WRMS to one mono channel (for this, closing all jumpers and using the outputs as specified BRIDGE).
> 
> The transformer of the power supply is basically the same recipe ever, but follows:
> 
> Primary - 40 turns of 26 AWG divided into 2 layers of 20 turns to the side between them;
> Symmetrical secondary (amplifier) ​​- 10 + 10 turns of 17 AWG wire (no need to spend two)
> Secondary cooler - 4 turns 26AWG wire
> Secondary MP3 Player (that goes to the voltage regulator) - 5 turns of 26AWG wire


----------



## XeRo21lp

Me tomé la molestia, después de enviar el mensaje, de todas formas gracias


----------



## cpiccolo

El ic de st microelectronics es excelente e ideal para aquellos que quieren calidad de sonido a precios razonables un ampli stereo elaborado con estos ic y unos buenos parlante de seguro darán mejor resultado en una pc que muchos equipos costosos de marcas reconocidas


----------



## MaxPower

Hola, me arme este ampli y le robe la etapa amplificadora a un equipo jvc que tiene 2 tda7295, el ampli que armé no suena ni la cuarta parte que los del jvc, por lo que leí la ganancia esta dada por la resistencia entre los pines 2 y 14, en la placa esta tiene 22k y en el equipo tiene 83k y unos capacitores, estuve por cambiar la resistencia de 22k y copiar el circuito con los 83k y los capacitores pero antes de mandarme y romper algo pregunto, será que es la única diferencia que lo hace sonar tan diferente? 
los 3 amplificadores se alimentan con la misma fuente de poder, misma entrada de audio (pc) y mismos parlantes, y la diferencia de volumen es bestial, la placa que arme suena casi lo mismo que otro que arme con lm1875
subo una captura parcial del pdf donde se ve el circuito entre los pines 2 y 14 y el plano del equipo entero
http://www.mediafire.com/view/48tuls6e1o76yac/JVC__MX-J10.pdf
Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## shevchenko

Además de que el jvc tiene 2 preamp y antes un ecualizador digital de 3 bandas, ... Usa la pc, subile le ganancia si no usas un pre, si usas la misma fuente tiene que sonar igual o mejor, ten en cuenta que el JVC usa los 2 tda  en clase H (si no le erro) solo para ahorrar energía, osea a bajo volumen los tda son alimentados con poco mas de 15vcd, al subir el volumen aumenta, es la única diferencia, usa los mismos parlantes,yo busque la resistencia para subirle el volumen que era de 2k en la entrada de audio del tda.... Y le puse una de 800ohms...  Esto ultimo si no me falla la memoria, podes usar también el mini amplificador que traen los parlantes de la pc como si fueran pre, al costo de agregar distorsión... Probando no pierdes! Y no te olvides de contarnos!

Saludos!


----------



## MaxPower

Hola shevchenko, gracias por responder, cuando dije "le robé" los amplis al JVC, es que le recorté la placa, tengo solo los amplificadores, sin pre, ni ecualizador ni nada
 Por ahora no hice ninguna prueba, pensé en agregarle un pre pero si los 3 amplificadores están conectados de la misma manera no veo el porque uno solo lo necesita siendo los mismos integrados.
Voy a intentar con los valores de la placa de construyasuvideorockola a ver si hay diferencia, cuando lo haga comento los resultados
Saludos


----------



## rivasclaudio82

Hola! Genial el ampli!
Soy nuevo en el tema, y queria saber si con una fuente de pc se puede alimentar este ampli, solo para probarlo. Entiendo que no va tirar lo que tiene que tirar, pero seria solo para probar. Otra cosa, que fuente puedo usar o que circuito tendria que hacer para alimentar este ampli.?
Mil gracias!


----------



## John Miller

rivasclaudio82 dijo:


> Hola! Genial el ampli!
> Soy nuevo en el tema, y queria saber si con una fuente de pc se puede alimentar este ampli, solo para probarlo. Entiendo que no va tirar lo que tiene que tirar, pero seria solo para probar. Otra cosa, que fuente puedo usar o que circuito tendria que hacer para alimentar este ampli.?
> Mil gracias!




Hola buen día no te sirve, este TDA necesita una fuente simétrica dependiento los W que deseas, puede ser de +24V 0 -24V a +35V 0 -35V  de ciertos Amp.

El transformador debe tener Tap central, te aconsejo que leas detenidamente el datasheet de este IC, así podras comprender un poco mas de este mismo.

Datasheet: https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...ggmMAA&usg=AFQjCNFm4dvCWyr0okM4cHcgCr2YnDnFlg

MK.


----------



## DealTech

Saludos, me atrevo a preguntar los siguiente: tengo una etapa de amplificación con estos integrados como lo puedo probar para saber si están funcionando para  pasar a fabricar este ampli. Gracias


----------



## John Miller

DealTech dijo:


> Saludos, me atrevo a preguntar los siguiente: tengo una etapa de amplificación con estos integrados como lo puedo probar para saber si están funcionando para  pasar a fabricar este ampli. Gracias




Hola buen día y cual es esa etapa que tienes? Es de un Equipo de sonido, minicomponente?

El pcb es muy sencillo de fabricar esta mas que probado, conformado con pocos elementos asi que es de bajo coste.

Montas uno a uno para probarlos si estan buenos con su respectiva fuente, te recomiendo que uses soket IC para que no sea engorrosa o difícil la desoldada, luego de ver si funcionan bien, te embarcas y realizas un 2.0.

MK.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas.

 Les comento lo que me ha pasado, para los que estan empezando al igual que yo que lo tengan en cuenta, he montado el ampli con el tda 7294, lo conecto todo para probarlo y empieza a sonar la musica bajo pero suena, bueno lo tengo sobre un minuto funcionando y a eso que la bombilla en serie (60w) empieza a iluminarse con mas intensidad, bueno lo desconecto y me pongo a mirar y cual es la sorpresa que uno de los condensador de 1000uf lo he puesto con la polaridad cambiada y estaba bien calentito y empezando a hincharse, bueno pues si la bombilla me salvo y me indico que algo no estaba bien. 
 Viva esa bombilla!!!

*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​
hay van unas fotos,he utilizado un transformados de 24x2 la resistencia que se ven en la fuente son de 1k y 2w y se calientan bastante, en  unos 5minutos que ha estado funcionando se han puesto a 50 grados, haber  si encuentro informacion sobre el tema de calcularlas bien y si no pues le bajare el valor haber que tal...
Saludos.

(Perdon no me acorde de editar)


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Una duda: ¿ Para que las pones así?. Si he visto bien están en paralelo con los condensadores, o sea, lo que hacen es consumir tensión, vaya, son una simple carga de P=V( al cuadrado )/ R, o sea P= 24X24/1000= 0.6 watios de CALOR, o lo que es lo mismo I=V/R  25/1000=25 miliamperios sin sentido. Como mínimo habría que subirles bastante el valor.
Esas resistencias se suelen colocar en serie con un LED para descargar los condensadores más rápidamente, pero así en paralelo y solas yo no les veo ningún sentido. Si miras por ejemplo el PDF completo del Silicon de 20 Wat clase A (uno de los mejores amplis del foro) verás un ejemplo de lo que te digo. 
Si alguien del foro sí les ve sentido, colocarlas solas y con ese valor, soy todo oídos.
Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo

Las puse asi pensando desde mi ignorancia que era la manera correcta, 
miro el ampli ese que comentas..
Gracias


----------



## dmc

Por lo visto, es todo un tema las resistencias en la fuente (creo que de eso están hablando), yo en particular no las uso de ese valor, pero por ejemplo casi toda la linea de STK la recomiendan en las fuentes que usan y con valores menores aún desde 500Ω a 750Ω. Por lo general, cuando tenía que preparar alguna pequeña serie con los STK se las colocaba, para evitar posibles problemas con los clientes, ya que era "recomendación de fábrica". No pude comprobar diferencias en el sonido o rendimiento, pero no sé si tendrá alguna incidencia en los componentes internos del amplificador, quizás en la vida útil de los capacitores, no se... espero que algún participante tenga la bondad de iluminarnos un poco y desburrarnos por que ahora me quedó la duda. Coloco unos pdf de STK donde se pueden observar las resistencias en la fuente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esas resistencias en las fuentes (*bleeder resistors*) se usan para descargar los capacitores y asegurarse que no quede carga en ellos luego de un período de tiempo razonable.
En principio, no tienen influencia sobre nada que no sea la seguridad eléctrica de la instalación, pero al realizar una descarga rápida puede alterar un poco el funcionamiento de los circuitos de silenciamiento de apagado de los amplificadores y preamps.
En fin... nada tan grave...


----------



## dmc

Gracias DR.!!! Que bueno que lo que tenía entendido no estaba errado, lo que siempre me llamo la atención fue el bajo valor que sugerían, son esas cosas a las que a veces no ponemos atención y después nunca investigamos. El audio no es mi pasión y por ahí uno asume que por algo la fábrica lo recomienda, muchas veces las vi en fuente capacitivas pero con valores mucho más elevados (470K a 1M) lo que es lógico por la tensión de línea y como que se me hace de que estas al tener tan bajo valor deben levantar bastante temperatura y no le veo algún efecto relevante práctico.


----------



## cancerverus266

gracias al foro por ayudarme a terminar con los integrados que tengo,ese dicipador unicamente es de prueba ya lo apsare a uno mas grande.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

alo alo 

arme un amplificador con el tumbaburros TDA7294 suena bien , temperatura aceptable, pero lo que no me gusta para nada, es que la data sheet dice que da 100Watts musicales y 70Watts RMS.

lo compare con un STK4142ii de 30watts por canal y mi sorpresa es que el de 30watts RMS suena mas duro que el de los supuestos 70watts RMS

¿a que se debe?

debo amplificar la entrada o las datasheet mienten.

aclaro mismo voltaje , mismo bafle , misma cancion.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Con los datos que das no llegamos muy lejos. Hace falta la tension de alimentacion, la impedancia de carga y el nivel de la señal de excitacion.

PD: el tda7294 no da 100W ni 70W tampoco. Lee el datasheet completo y no solo los titulos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

da la fuente +-36volts.
pues la señal pues un conetctor jack 3.5mm supongo que esta normalizado a 1vpp
el bafle 8 ohms

ahi esta la imagen:







segun la imagen que puse no se si me equivoco si lo hago diganme donde.

si mi fuente es de +-35v, mi resistencia de carga de de 8 ohms deberia dar una potencia de 60-70 watts RMS continuos.

¿que puede estar mal?

digo el STK suena mas duro, no lo he medido solo mis oidometros y se supone que tiene menos potencia por canal , acabo de revisar una datasheet del *STK4142ii *y segun marca 25w+25 watts

segun al usarlo yo como monofonico puedo suponer que solo estoy usando 25watts vs 60-70watts del TDA o que estoy haciendo mal, o ¿necesito preamplificar la señal?
el STK ¿puede que tenga preamplificador integrado?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cual es la ganacia de tension de cada circuito?
Por que la excitacion puede ser la misma pero sonará mas fuerte el de mayor ganancia.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

el modulo STK lo saque de un Sony HCD-n200 el cual venia tal cual armado como lo muestra la datasheet. 

y ese modulo lo metí a un sony HCD-Ep30 el cual tenia un amplificador de 4watts.
lo que hice en su momento fue meterle una fuente simetrica de 36 volts.

lo que quería hacer con el TDA7294 era hacer un amplifcador portable con una SMPS, queria probar el flamante amplificador con la fuente del estereo modificado sacando el STK y me doy cuenta que suena bien pero no como yo esperaba.

no hay etapas preamplifcadoras previas por que conecto directo de un jack de audifonos al STK  y lo mismo para el TDA.

un poco de desilusión la data sheet del STK no muestra mucho como para averiguar que esta pasando.

yo se que el TDA7294 lo usan para amplificadores de coche yo vi varios amplificadores sony que usaban circuitos similares al TDA y una SMPS supongo que :

1.- el circuito que me vendieron es pirata 
2.- debo amplificar la entrada


----------



## shevchenko

Si este esquema suena bajo si usas como fuente de sonido una celular, yo cambie las resistencias de la entrada para poder usarlo con el celu, el precio puede ser mayor vulnerabilidad ante ruidos ya que la entrada de sonido queda mas sensible... en mi caso no tuve dramas....
Intenta usar una pc como fuente de sonido, si el stk satura corres el balance nada mas.... 
Si miramos bien un esquema en clase H como el usado por JVC usando tda7294 ...usa un voltaje de fuente de 45vcd simetricos.... y un disipador generoso...  y una fuente de 230w....  no digo que lleguen a 100w pero si a unos 70wrms  pero no se en este esquema... yo los uso con 35vcd y suenan genial! 
En el esquema del JVC usa un preamp para cada ic...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La ganacia del circuito del datasheet del TDA7294 es de 30.4 dB (33.5) mientras que la ganancia del circuito del datasheet del STK4142ii es de 40 dB (101). Así que seguro que, *con esas configuraciones*, el STK suena mas fuerte (mucho mas fuerte) que el TDA a igual excitación, igual carga de salida e igual alimentación.

En esto no hay "milagros"...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es algo que nunca entendi en la escuela y me hago bolas con los calculos

digamos que ganancia en dB es 20log (Vsalida /Ventrada)

yo queria amplificar con una ganancia de 4.7 jeje es que tenia esas resistencias a la mano y me dio 4.7
digamos  que para un hipotetico ejemplo 

dB=20log (4.7)= *13.44 dB*

¿es correcto poner esto en serie y poder aumentar los dB del amplifcador?

digamos que 30dB + 13.44dB me da 43.44dB

es correcto o estoy haciendo porquerias.

mas tarde hare una prebas pues tengo que desoldar unos reguladores para alimentar mi operacional.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si pones etapas amplificadoras en cascada (serie) se suman las ganancias en dB, pero no se que queres poner en serie con ganancia de 4.7, por que el TDA no es estable con ganancias inferiores a 24 dB.
Para aumentar la ganancia del ampl tenes que aumentar la R que va de la salida hacia la pata inversora. Con 68K logras la misma ganancia que el STK, aunque no me parece buena idea. Yo usaria un preamplificador...


----------



## SKYFALL

Ensaya modificando la ganancia del TDA, si el resultado es satisfactorio dejalo asi, pero si el resultado inyecta inestabilidad y oscilaciones, dejalo como estaba al comienzo y utiliza un preamplificador.

En el datasheet del integrado explica cuales componentes debes modificar para variar la ganancia, asi como las recomendaciones a tener al realizar este procedimiento.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

aa si es que no me explique bien.

si la ganancia la pretendo hacer con un TL074 si mi ganancia es de 4.7 por que tenia una resistencia de 10k y de 47k a la mano , supongo que 4.7 de ganancia es aceptable. 

ahora hare pruebas por que tube que buscar en mis tiliches reguladores de 7812 y 7912 por que es domingo, tarde , ningua tienda abierta.

lo intente con zeners a 4.7v por que no encontre otros y los resultados pesimos.

lo simule y debia tener mas de 8v por cada alimentacion jeje.

aver como queda, si la ganancia calculada es de 13.pico dB y vere que pasa si es verdad que no se comporta bien con menos de 24dB.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

contare mi progreso *fue todo un exito* no logrado. 

pues el regulador 7912 murio y no regula como quiero debo ponerle una resistencia en serie para que regule como quiero posiblemente ese regulador esta quemado .
el TL074 hace corto en +VCC.

y entre mis tiliches encontre un ua741 y otro regulador 7812 que medio sirve.

la ganancia calculada fue un exito. 
no puedo hacer mas por que si pogo carga el regulador se cae a 6v lo estoy haciendo al tanteometro.

digo eran de proyectos escolares explotados y con cortos debo sentirme bien por que medio regulan. 

espero mañana comprar componentes y ver como reacciona el TDA.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

bueno quiero decir que el TDA7294 suena bastante muy bien.
si era verdad lo de la ganancia de 30.4dB y si queria que sonara *mas duro*  tenia que aumentar la ganancia.

aumentar la ganancia con las resistencias del propio TDA era una opcion, pero como que no estaba muy convencido despues de todo .
era hora de hacer un amplificador sencillo con una ganancia de 4.7 que daba una ganancia de *13.44dB* previamente calculados aunque pongo la ecuacion nuevamente para un futuro lector como yo que anoche lei todos los post de este tema que entre ellos eran la mayoria paja 

*dB=20log (4.7)= 13.44 dB*

pero había sabiduria despues del todo del Dr.Zoidberg que la se molesto en contestarme que le agradesco muchisimo por su ayuda.

lo que hice fue muy simple 


se trata de un preamplificador con un UA741 puede ser otro amplificador. y 2 diodos zener en mi caso eran *diodos de 7.5v* pueden ser otros de igual o mayor capacidad como unos de 12v.

la idea es bajar el voltaje de 35v a un voltaje optimo de operacion para no chamuscar el operacional.

Ver el archivo adjunto diagrama.bmp

este preamplifcador sube la ganancia sin modificar el TDA aumentandolo a *43.44dB* si me equivoco corrijanme o denme un zape.

yo no conforme lo probé a una *ganancia de 10* con resultados regularmente buenos. 
.

muestro fotos con el OPAM a una ganancia de 10.
















espero que a alguien le sirva este analisis del preamplificador para que no digan como yo a esto es una basura, esto es una perdida de tiempo y dinero. .

en realidad me asombro la cantidad de potencia que da este pequeño integrado de bajo costo.
con un OPAM de bajo costo , 4 resistencias y 2 zeners haces un amplificador moderadamente bueno diria yo.

gracias a todos por su ayuda.

atte: Trilo-byte


----------



## rivasclaudio82

John Miller dijo:


> Hola buen día no te sirve, este TDA necesita una fuente simétrica dependiento los W que deseas, puede ser de +24V 0 -24V a +35V 0 -35V  de ciertos Amp.
> 
> El transformador debe tener Tap central, te aconsejo que leas detenidamente el datasheet de este IC, así podras comprender un poco mas de este mismo.
> 
> MK.



Hola que tal?
ME arme un ampli con tda7294, el circuito lo saque de la pagina construya su video rockola... figura como amplificador de 90w... no puedo postear el link...
hay dos diseños del circuito en la pagina, hice el que lleva el transformador simple de 28v (ya que tenia uno)... funciona ok.
me quiero armar otro, así me armo uno estéreo. la pregunta es... lo alimento con el mismo trafo los dos? que aconsejan?

gracias! ...


----------



## Fogonazo

rivasclaudio82 dijo:


> Hola que tal?
> ME arme un ampli con tda7294, el circuito lo saque de la pagina construya su video rockola... figura como amplificador de 90w... no puedo postear el link...
> hay dos diseños del circuito en la pagina, hice el que lleva el transformador simple de 28v (ya que tenia uno)... funciona ok.
> me quiero armar otro, así me armo uno estéreo. la pregunta es... lo alimento con el mismo trafo los dos? que aconsejan?
> 
> gracias! ...



En lugar de publicar el link, publica directamente la imagen.

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## rivasclaudio82

ahi va la imagen del ampli.. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

rivasclaudio82 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 147661
> ahi va la imagen del ampli.. gracias



¿ Y el circuito ? 

Aparentemente no habría inconveniente, pero para estar seguro habría que ver el circuito.


----------



## shevchenko

Seguro que usar rectificación de medio puente para obetener los 2 voltajes.... algo que genera mucho riple, si tu transformador es de la potencia adecuada no hay problemas, si queda chico va a haber distorsión cuando subas el volumen... tendrás que agregar otro par de capacitores...
Si podes pone una foto del transformador y del montaje actual! 
Y si sabes de cuantos watts es tu transformador, mejor!

Saludos!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

*Bueno yo opino:*

que para que andar inventando diagramas si la misma datasheet dice como va el circuito.
ademas de que la gananancia la dan 2 resistencias que la misma datasheet dice.

en pocas palabras hay que hacer el diagrama que dice la datasheet, ademas que el PCB que postean al principio lo revise y es tal cual sugiere la datasheet bajo 2 ligeros cambios del autor.

si lo quieres hacer estereo pues repites 2 veces el PCB.

si se escucha muy bajito como ami me paso haces el preamplificador como lo sugiero 2 diodos zeners , unas resistencias y un operacional que tengas a la mano.


----------



## nf mv

Hola amigos, les cuento que armé este circuito con el tda y tengo un problema serio!! cuando le inyecto señal (con el dedo en el input) zumba como si estuviera todo ok, PEEERO, cuando conecto un mp3 solo escucho una saturación que no entiendo, incluso usando el volumen del mp3 al mínimo se escucha ese ruido (que no es ruido de fuente), y mezclado con el ruido bien bajito apenas se distingue algo de la canción que esté sonando desde el mp3.... 
Mis conocimientos no son muchos, pero algo entiendo, revisé que el capacitor de entrada de 2,2uF esté ok, saqué para probar si mejoraba el capacitor que va del input a tierra de 2n2 que esta en paralelo a una resistencia de 10k, ya que en el circuito sugerido en el datasheet éste no está.... no se que más hacer!!!
escucho el ruido muy bien amplificadito pero de la música casi nada, hasta probé con la guitarra electrica en la entrada, que como es pasiva no le da ningun voltage que pueda saturar la entrada y tampoco (suena horriblemente distorsionada no solo overdrive sino que modula algo más casi como un ua ua, suena mal.)
Agradecería mucho que me ayuden, ya que es muy frustrante cuando armas algo y no lo podes hacer andar!! jeje saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

Prueba dejando el circuito lo más parecido al que se muestra en el datasheet y comentas los resultados.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es que el problema es que nadie revisa las datasheet , empiezan a inventar cosas que no van y empiezan a decir suposiciones de lo lei en taringa y en construya su videorocola dice esto.

noo, de hecho si revisan todo el POST veran que mariano nicolau dice que modifiquen la resistencia de retroalimentacion para unos dBs mas, pero esa resistencia no esta ahi por obra del espiritu santo , la misma datasheet dice que para un voltaje de alimentacion y su resistencia de carga en este caso la bocina es la resistencia de retroalimentacion dada por una ecuacion.

pero afortunadamente la datasheet pone una tabla , que invito a que lean la datasheet.


----------



## nf mv

Gracias gente, tema resuelto.. además de modificar el circuito para que quede igual que el del datasheet tuve que soldar los componentes por el lado de abajo de la placa..( ni la más p... idea de xq!!) pero al ponerlos en su sitio se me generaba alguna especie de interferencia.. y una vez que anduvo ya esta! asi quedo!! jeje

Otra cosa(no se si este es el lugar correcto o deberia abrir un tema nuevo) pero...
Tengo un montón de amplificadorcitos de parlantes de PC de esos bien baratos, a los parlantes los tiré a la basura porque estaba sobrepasado de "HiEnd" jeje.. pero guardé los ampli y me gustaría que me ayuden a modificarlos para convertirlos en pre-amplificadores (algo medio versátil que sirva para phono, mic, guitarra, bajo) talvez agregarle un control de tonos(agudos,medios,graves) pero pasivo nomás!.. y se aceptan consejos para que sea lo menos ruidoso posible ! je
El circuito esta adjunto:


----------



## Fogonazo

nf mv dijo:


> Gracias gente, tema resuelto.. además de modificar el circuito para que quede igual que el del datasheet tuve que soldar los componentes por el lado de abajo de la placa.._*( ni la más p... idea de xq!!)*_ pero al ponerlos en su sitio se me generaba alguna especie de interferencia.. y una vez que anduvo ya esta! asi quedo!! jeje


Cuando realizaste el impreso no lo hiciste "A espejo"


> Otra cosa(no se si este es el lugar correcto o deberia abrir un tema nuevo) pero...
> Tengo un montón de amplificadorcitos de parlantes de PC de esos bien baratos, a los parlantes los tiré a la basura porque estaba sobrepasado de "HiEnd" jeje.. pero guardé los ampli y me gustaría que me ayuden a modificarlos para convertirlos en pre-amplificadores (algo medio versátil que sirva para phono, mic, guitarra, bajo) talvez agregarle un control de tonos(agudos,medios,graves) pero pasivo nomás!.. y se aceptan consejos para que sea lo menos ruidoso posible ! je
> El circuito esta adjunto:


Un amplificador de potencia es un amplificador de potencia y NO un previo.
Cada cosa cumple con una función, y si la aplicas a hacer "Otra cosa" seguramente lo hará MAL.

Existen temas sobre previos --> Buscador del Foro
También existen temas sobre reciclar componentes --> Buscador del Foro


----------



## nf mv

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando realizaste el impreso no lo hiciste "A espejo"
> 
> Un amplificador de potencia es un amplificador de potencia y NO un previo.
> Cada cosa cumple con una función, y si la aplicas a hacer "Otra cosa" seguramente lo hará MAL.
> 
> Existen temas sobre previos --> Buscador del Foro
> También existen temas sobre reciclar componentes --> Buscador del Foro



Fogo.. NO lo hice mal al impreso puede ser que no sepa tanto de electrónica (sobre todo de audio) pero he hecho cientos de placas, además la hice con la vieja técnica del marcador indeleble!! y repasé muchas veces para asegurarme de que estén igual que el circuito original..!!
Yo a pesar de no ser muy activo en este foro estoy desde 2009 y siempre uso el buscador para sacarme dudas, xq de hecho a veces es más rápido buscar lo que ya le han respondido a otro que hacer la pregunta y esperar que la respondan!!. Respeto mucho tu conocimiento, de hecho siempre leo con atención tus respuestas xq son fiables! así como otros responden sin conocimiento(tocan de oído) y se nota también..!
..Así que no conviene usar el tda2822 para hacer un previo(a ver si entiendo bien)?
Desde ya gracias!


----------



## vvnaon

Hola a todos.

Alguien me podria decir aprox. cuanto te da de watts con tda7295 en bridge.

Les comento que lo alimento con una fuente de 15.5+15.5 (rectificado 22+22) a 5A y me levanta muy bien un woofer de 15".


----------



## vvnaon

Referente a mi pregunta hice un cambio, le puse un trans de 25.5+25.5 (rectificado 34.25+34.25) a 5A y sacando la potencia me quedo lo siguiente:

34 VCA de corriente antes de distorcionarse.

6 ohms del woofer.

Entonces por formula de potencia:


34 X 34 / 6 = 192.6666666

Eso es posible? Recuerden que son dos TDA7295 ??????????


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

*mal mal.*

por que no revisas la datasheet en lugar de suponer cosas


----------



## The Rookie

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip-amps/206591-tda7294-power-transistors-amp-tda7293-come-also.html


----------



## vvnaon

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> *mal mal.*
> 
> por que no revisas la datasheet en lugar de suponer cosas



Si ya lo revise y lo maximo que da en bridge es 100 W (lo malo es que aqui esta escaso el TDA7294 y 93) pero entonces estara mal planteada la ecuacion? o yo la plantee mal  de entrada se que JAMAS deberia de conectar un parlante inferior a 8 ohms pero tenia arrumbado este de 15" y lo quise usar con un ampli economico en todos sentidos y de buena potencia por eso pense en los tda729X, tal vez le voy a agregar una resistencia de poder de 25 watts al parlante a 2.2 Ω para que me de 8 Ω aunque no presenta problema de sobrecalentamiento los integrados le puse un disipador de procesador de compu con un ventilador. Te confieso que aun asi, con lo que dice el datasheet, me saca de onda mi resultado jejeje.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate si el datasheet no contempla la posibilidad *de alimentarlo con menor tensión* para menos de 8 Ohms . . .


----------



## vvnaon

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate si el datasheet no contempla la posibilidad *de alimentarlo con menor tensión* para menos de 8 Ohms . . .



DOSMETROS fijate que solo maneja de 8 y 16  Ω el primero debe de ser ± 25 V y para el ultimo de ± 35 podria ser que tanteando  unos ± 20 seria tal vez con un transfo de 14 o 15 VCA pero para saber si se pudiera, que bueno no gana uno nada experimentando, digo si ya me avente experimentar con el maximo de corriente permitible para este noble integrado a 8 Ω, que no me aviente ese otro  pero mi duda seria los watts, me imagino que tendria que aplicar la misma ecuacion antes usada para ver los resultados, solo espero y sea una buena ecuacion para los fines que tengo  con el.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

es que la ecuacion no es por decir como tal una ecuacion mas bien es una supocicion tanteometra con basada en la ley de ohm.

se supone que los amplificadores usan ecuaciones pero ya con integrales y funcion en frecuencia para obtener una potencia aproximada.

pero como nos da webita calcular usamos ecuaciones tanteometricas o ecuaciones supociometricas.


----------



## vvnaon

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> es que la ecuacion no es por decir como tal una ecuacion mas bien es una supocicion tanteometra con basada en la ley de ohm.
> 
> se supone que los amplificadores usan ecuaciones pero ya con integrales y funcion en frecuencia para obtener una potencia aproximada.
> 
> pero como nos da webita calcular usamos ecuaciones tanteometricas o ecuaciones supociometricas.



 Claro tienes razon ya me imaginaba que no es tan sencillo verdaderamente dar con los watts reales de un amplificador de ecuaciones supositorias  

Me imagino que para poder determinarlos realmente se necesita equipo para dar con la frecuencia  o hay una ecuacion sugestiva para ello?, porque las integrales solo exigen aritmetica, despejes y una calculadora sencilla posiblemente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Armalo en puente+paralelo y listo


----------



## vvnaon

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Armalo en puente+paralelo y listo
> 
> 
> http://media.digikey.com/photos/rdl/lm3886_bpa200_schematic.jpg
> 
> http://pierrekaczkowski.free.fr/10.jpg



Excelente 

Ya habia oido hablar sobre integrados en paralelo pero no habia visto un tipo de explicacion de ello, estos esquemas que me muestras son muy ilustrativos para realizarlos. Te lo agradezco DOSMETROS.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son de hojas de datos de creo el lm3886 , pero lo mismo da


----------



## vvnaon

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Son de hojas de datos de creo el lm3886 , pero lo mismo da


 
Claro, de todas maneras sirven para poder vislumbrar como poder realizarlo, de igual manera encontré en internet un proyecto con un TDA7294 (creo yo como driver) con los transistores de TOSHIBA con el SC5200 y el 2A...... bueno no me acuerdo los nombres pero maneja el voltaje ± 40 tendré que hecharle ojo para ver si es viable su realización, después lo comparto para que lo chequen. Muchas gracias nuevamente DOSMETROS.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

ahh lo que pasa es que en la datasheet describe como hacerlo mas eficiente y se ayuda con unos transistores auxiliares.

segun la datasheet dice que puede dar 180watts con una RL a 4ohms pero recuerda que es 180 pico no son continuos si asi fuera estaria caliente como plancha.

no se que quieras hacer.

yo hise una amplificador para mi coche con 2 TDA y deja mucho que desear si no le pones buenos baffles al amplificador.

es decir si pones un baffle gacho si sonara duro pero vibrara a lo que el *usuarius comunis * le llama cartonea.

pero si le pones un buen baffle que cumpla bien sus parametros T/S pues se escuchara bastante limpio.

otra cosa que describi en este mismo hilo es la ganancia propia del TDA no es mucha asi que hay que ayudarle un poco con un amplificador operacional .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/index57.html

subi un diagramita para que se vea como se puede compensar la ganancia del TDA sin modificar el circuito del TDA.


----------



## vvnaon

Miren DOSMETROS y TRILO-BYTE, encontre este proyecto, anda sobre los 200 W RMS creo que es una buena opcion.
Y si TRILO BYTE con eso de los cajones si se debe de realizar un cajon muy bueno para poder sacar provecho al ampli, yo sinceramente prefiero los cajones sellados, por ser mas sencillos de hacer, ya que veo que los porteados si se necesita minimo un buen tallercito casero  o sino mandarlo hacer ya con los estudios T/S. Este proyecto lo quiero para bajos exclusivamente o sea armar un filtro activo pasabajos de segundo orden pues ya por los watts xreo que lo exige.

A ver que les parece de hecho ya lo ando acabando, aunque todavia me faltan las resistencias de poder, y asi con este a parte de que no salio acaro hacerlo, me va a permitir sacarle provecho al woofer, pues puede trabajar de entre 2 a 8 Ω, por lo que esta en el rango permisible


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

ah mira pudiera ser no se que potencia de pero esos transistores refuerzan la corriente que pasa.

no se si sea muy efectivo pero nada quita con probar


----------



## vvnaon

Aqui otro que tambien esta bonito.

Lo comparto para quien lo quiera armar.


----------



## vvnaon

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> ah mira pudiera ser no se que potencia de pero esos transistores refuerzan la corriente que pasa.
> 
> no se si sea muy efectivo pero nada quita con probar



TRILO-BYTE y DOSMETROS fijate que ya lo probe y si funciona al 100% no tiene ruido ni nada, de hecho ya estoy subiendo un video a youtube para que lo vean que no miento, es muy limpio el sonido lo malo es que como siempre las camaras no captan bueno sonido, pero en fin ya lo veran.



Aqui esta el video.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Fusibles inalámbricos   ?


----------



## vvnaon

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Fusibles inalámbricos   ?





No son inalambricos, lo que pasa es que estos portafusibles tienen tan duro el metal que los presiona y rompe los fusibles, por lo que opte por poner por fuera provisionalmente un alambre del mismo calibre de unos fusibles de 5 A, ya que anda muy escaso los portafusibles por aca, no se porque, estoy a la espera de poderlos conseguir, creo que hay una epidemia de portafusibilitis aguda .


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

mmm necesito un amplifcador no se oye casi nada el audio

¿que era el cuadrito donde estaba el potenciometro un opam?

bueno el siguiente paso es hacer una fuentesita SMPS y hacer un amplificador para el carro.

yo hise una para usar con 2 TDA y anda bastante bien.


----------



## vvnaon

Si, es un pasabajos activo con el conocido TL072.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

hoo interesante.
de hecho hay ecualizadores en 1 chip, yo no soy fan de los bajos por que suenan mal e incluso llegan a lastimar los oidos.

por que no pruebas un ecualizador el audio cambiara notablemente los hay de la familia TDA.


----------



## vvnaon

Es una excelente idea, fíjate que si había pensado en hacerlo conmutado, o sea ponerle tweeter y ponerle un ecualizador y de igual manera el filtro pasabajos con un switch con regreso, así podría matar dos pajaros de un tiro y aprovechar más el proyecto ahorita estoy armando el cajón........... mmmmm aunque también podría hacer otro ampli para el tweeter nada más y solo activar y desactivar el ampli del tweeter para poder tener una mejor respuesta en agudos y graves


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

no tiene caso hacer amplificadores exclusivos para tal cosa
el amplificador solo eso hace amplifica.

los altavoces sea para bajos su mejor respuesta sera en bajos, el altavoz para medios su maximo rendimiento es en medios y lo mismo para altos los altavoces de altos unicamente responderan mejor en altos.

para eso es un crossover para separar las frecuencias en altos medios y bajos , asi los altavoces daran su mejor rendimiento a diferentes frecuencias sin sufrir daño.

un ecualizador a diferencia de un crossover es que atenua diferentes frecuencias.

es decir al amplificador le entra el audio todo mezclado pero si queremos amplificar bajos sin meterle tantos altos pues atenuamos las frecuencias altas y las medias ademas de amplificar un poco mas los bajos.

lo mismo aplica si queremos mejorar los altos atenuamos frecuencias bajas y medias mientras amplificamos un poco las altas.


----------



## vvnaon

Claro TRILO-BYTE, tienes toda la razón haré el cross a parte de que es más económico. Gracias por el consejo.


----------



## vvnaon

Hola TRILO-BYTE, tengo una duda en relacion a lo que me mencionas de los altavoces, es que he leido por alli que existe un sistema denominado LIne-Array, muy usado en conciertos tengo entendido que trata o consiste en hacer filtros activos para agudos, medios y bajos segun entiendo por la razon de que es mejor separar las frecuencias para poderlas ecualizar mejor, y lograr un balance mas armonico al oido y que cada parte de los componentes reproductores, o sea los parlantes, hace mejor las cosas que si en una sola bocina se une los medios y los bajos, y el tweeter para los agudos, no se tu que pienses pero me parece logico lo que se habla de este tipo de sistemas, que me podrias de cir pues al respecto de esto, si es correcto o no?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

huy no llego a tanto se solo algunas cosas de audio, se como funciona un ecualizador y un crossover pero ya arreglos de conciertos ahi ya no se practicamente nada.


----------



## cancerverus266

bueno ya aprendiendo a usar el dryfilm y cambiando los pcb´s realizados con toner,por unos ya con un mejor acabado,y ahora le toco al tda aquí una foto para el foro.
lo que si espero me puedan resolver la duda el data dice que la r1 determina la resistencia de entrada.
ahora en el esquema expuesto por mnicolau y el de construya su vídeo rockola usan una resistencia entre el capacitor c1 del data y la entrada 3 del integrado en el caso de mnicolau de 150ohms y en el de construya de 5.1k esta resistencia que función cumple ya es mera duda por que el pcb lo realice de acuerdo al data el cual no la incluye.

gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

yo pienso que es mas que nada gusto del diseño o el tipo de ideas que tenga uno en lugar de interpretar el datasheet.

el de mariano nicolau si usa un capacitor y una resistencia diferente al datasheet no se exactamente que funcion tenga y las fotos que tienes hay una bobinita que igual no se cual sea su funcion.

pero la resistencia de valor misterioso si aparece en le datasheet y hay una forma algo subjetiva de como calcularla.


----------



## cancerverus266

lo siento me falto agregar imágenes de la resistencia fantasma.
esta resistencia que a parese en el diagrama de videorockola y el de mariano, la cual no esta en el data es para evitar oscilaciones?.

lo pregunto por que ya me ejecute un tda

al dejar el jack de conexión al aire y conectarlo como siempre este llego a la casa del vecino.

si esa es su función para agregarla ya que me  base solamente en el data para realizar el pcb.

el otro funcionando perfecto

1a imagen es del data,2a es de construya y 3a de mariano


----------



## xidomen

Tengo una pregunta un tanto tonta. Que tan necesarios son los condensadores de 1000uf, se supone que en la fuente debe estar el filtrado necesario, se pueden no usar dichos confensadores


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

xidomen dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta un tanto tonta. Que tan necesarios son los condensadores de 1000uf, se supone que en la fuente debe estar el filtrado necesario, se pueden no usar dichos confensadores


Nooo!!!!!
Hay que usarlos si o si por que son el desacople local. Los de la fuente aca no importan.


----------



## xidomen

Gracias, tendré que conseguirlos. Intente buscar que es el desacople local pero no encontré nada referente a eso, si es mucha moelstia me podría decir en si cual es la función, no esta de mas aprender algo sencillo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

xidomen dijo:


> Gracias, tendré que conseguirlos. Intente buscar que es el desacople local pero no encontré nada referente a eso, si es mucha moelstia me podría decir en si cual es la función, no esta de mas aprender algo sencillo


El asunto es medio complicado, pero para que se entienda más fácil tenes que verlo de esta forma: Cuando el amplificador necesita picos de corriente (cosa que sucede siempre) la inductancia parásita de los cables de conexión a la fuente de alimentación provoca retardos en la entrega de corriente y esto puede provocar oscilaciones en la salida del amplificador (y en el circuito completo). Teniendo los capacitores de desacople en el PCB, la longitud de los "cables" ahora es solo el largo de las pistas del capacitor al chip, que puede ser 2 o 3cm, con lo que la inductancia parásita es muuucho menor y menor es el peligro de oscilaciones (estamos hablando de oscilaciones de frecuencia por arriba del Mhz!!). Como los electrolíticos no son muy buenos para alta frecuencia, se les suele agregar un capacitor de 100nF o 220nF en paralelo para que "compense" esas falencias en altas frecuencias, pero necesitás los electrolíticos para soportar la demanda de corriente.

Espero que se entienda...


----------



## xidomen

Perfectamente  entendido muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo.


----------



## Fogonazo

xidomen dijo:


> Perfectamente  entendido muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo.



También y, se puede decir para la misma función, son los capacitores cerámicos que se colocan en paralelo con los electrolíticos en la misma placa


----------



## SKYFALL

Ciertamente asi es, este arreglo de capacitores ayudan en gran medida a reforzar la respuesta en bajas frecuencias del amplificador y a mantener lo mas constante posible el voltaje que entrega la fuente, de no tenerlos y solo contar con los de la fuente en un pasaje musical de mucha exigencia dinamica, el amplificador puede tornarse inestable y comenzar a oscilar.


----------



## Fogonazo

Otra opción de PCB.
Aparentemente lleva componentes soldado por debajo de la placa, directo a las patas del IC 



​


----------



## xidomen

Fogonazo dijo:


> También y, se puede decir para la misma función, son los capacitores cerámicos que se colocan en paralelo con los electrolíticos en la misma placa


Si eso anteriormente lo había leído en el foro debido a que siempre se ponen en las fuentes de alimentación tenia duda sobre ellos pero ya no


----------



## The Rookie

http://eletronicasilveira.forumeiro...sando-tda7294-com-prefonte-e-vu-na-msma-placa


----------



## acusticaysonidos

De todas formas el diseño de Mariano anda y suena espectacular por el coste del mismo y Quercus también usa esa misma disposición de poner los condensadores cerca de los finales en todos sus diseños


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

pues yo tambien tenia esa duda de los capacitores dije, si ya los puse en la fuente para que pongo otros en el amplificador, los omiti y sonaba bastante bien.


----------



## luisfdo

Tengo un pcb con ambos, en el tda7294 que funciona bien con 32+0+32 y el tda7293 funciona bien con 40+0+40 y de refuerzo con el 2sc5200 y el complemetario pero con una corriente mínima de 5A


----------



## Fogonazo

luisfdo dijo:


> tengo un pcb con ambos en el tda 7294 que *funciona bien* con 32+0+32 y el tda7293 funciona bn con 40+0+40 y de refuerzo con el 2sc5200 y el *complementario *pero con una corriente min de 5A


¿ Y ?, ¿ Quieres que te feliciten ? o ¿ Quieres hacer alguna consulta al respecto ?


----------



## luisfdo

buen dia mal tu comentario pero escribi por si alguien requiere los pcb para que ensaye el amplificador que estable y lo sencillo de ensamblar saludos.....


----------



## Fogonazo

luisfdo dijo:


> buen dia mal tu comentario pero escribi por si alguien requiere los pcb para que ensaye el amplificador que estable y lo sencillo de ensamblar saludos.....


¿ Y en que parte de TU comentario se encuentra la oferta del diseño y circuito ?, yo no veo nada.


luisfdo dijo:


> Tengo un pcb con ambos, en el tda7294 que funciona bien con 32+0+32 y el tda7293 funciona bien con 40+0+40 y de refuerzo con el 2sc5200 y el complemetario pero con una corriente mínima de 5A


Tu comentario es ambiguo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.



luisfdo dijo:


> buen dia mal tu comentario pero escribi por si alguien requiere los pcb para que ensaye el amplificador que estable y lo sencillo de ensamblar saludos.....



Si quieres compartir todo acerca del amplificador, por favor, hazlo.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Como ya lo han mencionado, tu mensaje se podía interpretar de varias maneras.


----------



## jmgm

Funcionará bien un tda7293 alimentando lo con un trafo de 29-0-29 vac 5A(42-0-42 vdc) con carga de 8 ohm?  O tendré que decirle adiós si lo alimento con este trafo?


----------



## Fogonazo

jmgm dijo:


> Funcionará bien un tda7293 alimentando lo con un trafo de 29-0-29 vac 5A(42-0-42 vdc) con carga de 8 ohm?  O tendré que decirle adiós si lo alimento con este trafo?


¿ Que dice el datasheet ?


----------



## jmgm

Vale, no sé como miré antes el datasheet   que no me dí ni cuenta. 
Voltaje máximo +-50vdc, todo aclarado. 
Gracias de todos modos fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo

*Otro diseño de PCB para el TDA7294*




*




*

*



*
​*

Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra opción de PCB.
> Aparentemente lleva componentes soldado por debajo de la placa, directo a las patas del IC
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 158114
> ​


este es el circuito que se adjunta y es de TDA7294 en puente, pero el PCB es de uno solo y no coinciden el valor de los Condensadores, esta bien? yo busque informacion y es la primera vez que veo condensadores con valores tan chicos en este circuito (o sea para TDA7294)


----------



## Kumita

hola, arme el preamp jcm800 usando valvulas 6n2p y lo conecte a este amplificador pero el sonido distorsiona mucho.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola


Kumita dijo:


> hola, arme el preamp jcm800 usando valvulas 6n2p y lo conecte a este amplificador pero el sonido distorsiona mucho.



y conectándolo a otro es el mismo resultado o solo te pasa con el TDA7294 

Saludos


----------



## Kumita

Lo Conecte a un amplificador de 100w clase ab y el problema es el mismo. Pero tambien lo conecte por la entrada axuliar de un fender mustang 1 y suena bárbaro


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entonces es un problema de falta de adaptación de impedancias.


----------



## Kumita

puse un buffer con mosfet irf740. el parlante debe ser  minimo de 3 veces mayor que la potencia del amplificador no es cierto? por que estoy haceindo las pruebas con un parlante de 6" no se de cuantos Watts


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces es un problema de falta de adaptación de impedancias.



Si, ese es el problema. Problema de acolple... si es de la grilla a un clase ab de 24+24 imaginate lo pasado que debe estar.


----------



## rulfo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El asunto es medio complicado, pero para que se entienda más fácil tenes que verlo de esta forma: Cuando el amplificador necesita picos de corriente (cosa que sucede siempre) la inductancia parásita de los cables de conexión a la fuente de alimentación provoca retardos en la entrega de corriente y esto puede provocar oscilaciones en la salida del amplificador (y en el circuito completo). Teniendo los capacitores de desacople en el PCB, la longitud de los "cables" ahora es solo el largo de las pistas del capacitor al chip, que puede ser 2 o 3cm, con lo que la inductancia parásita es muuucho menor y menor es el peligro de oscilaciones (estamos hablando de oscilaciones de frecuencia por arriba del Mhz!!). Como los electrolíticos no son muy buenos para alta frecuencia, se les suele agregar un capacitor de 100nF o 220nF en paralelo para que "compense" esas falencias en altas frecuencias, pero necesitás los electrolíticos para soportar la demanda de corriente.
> 
> Espero que se entienda...





Buenas, los condensadores que se comentan de 100nf o 220nf, mejor poliester o ceramicos?
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Deben ser ceramicos por que son para desacople en alta frecuencia.


----------



## rulfo

Me imagino que no sera mala idea acostumbrarse a colocar dichos condensadores,  por ejemplo uno de 100nf ceramico y otro electrólitico que ya su valor dependera de la potencia del amplificador, una pareja o dos parejas ya dependiendo de la alimentancion si es simple o simétrica, ¿O puede hacerle algún daño en algún caso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que daño podría hacer???
Y son necesarios los dos tipos: un electrolítico para proveer los picos de demanda y los cerámicos para desacoplar la inductancia de las pistas y cables.


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas tardes, tengo 10 TDA7264  me gustaría saber si este integrado podría ponerse en puente, no he podido encontrar un diagrama. Creo que el TDA7294 escomo el hermano mayor del TDA7264.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mejor ponelos en puente-paralelo, o sea de a dos en paralelo y a su vez en puente , deberás hacer el inversor de señal con un operacional ya que no hay acceso a sus entradas negativas.

Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
 Mira aquí: TDA7264 Datasheet(PDF) - STMicroelectronics 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## m0rbid

Buenas tardes miembros del foro

Estoy decidido en armar el amplificador, el V2, me surge una duda en cuanto a la fuente de poder, tengo un transformador y la placa amplificadora de un Bose Acoustimass, en la placa están 5 IC TDA7294, los IC TDA7294 están siendo alimentados con un voltaje de +-35 (lo verifique con el voltímetro), mi pregunta es: ¿ese transformador tiene el suficiente amperaje para alimentar a 2 TDA7294? Ya que a simple vista se me hace chico el transformador. Anexo fotos.

De antemano, gracias


----------



## jorgepazmi

Saludos un cliente me trajo una corneta amplificada JBL EON 515 por un problemita el las entradas de audio algo tonto, bueno al grano al destaparla mi gran sorpresa un equipo de excelente calidad con fuente conmutada tiene como carga
2 X  bajo 15" 2 ohm jbl de neodimio (jbl-265f-1) y 2 driver 8 ohm 35 Wrms (jbl-2414-h) al desarmarlo mi mayor sorpresa solo un TDA7293 encargado solo de ambos drivers para un total 4 ohm 70Wrms y el sonido impresionante  todo por supuesto con un buen disipador, tanta calidad de sonido tal vez se deba tanto al preamprlificador como las bocinas, pero igual maneja mucha potencia el amigo. adjunto diagrama del mismo para los curiosos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

m0rbid dijo:


> Buenas tardes miembros del foro
> 
> Estoy decidido en armar el amplificador, el V2, me surge una duda en cuanto a la fuente de poder, tengo un transformador y la placa amplificadora de un Bose Acoustimass, en la placa están 5 IC TDA7294, los IC TDA7294 están siendo alimentados con un voltaje de +-35 (lo verifique con el voltímetro), mi pregunta es: ¿ese transformador tiene el suficiente amperaje para alimentar a 2 TDA7294? Ya que a simple vista se me hace chico el transformador. Anexo fotos.
> 
> De antemano, gracias
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181435



Hola sin animo de ofender, pero no notas algo embrollante la pregunta ?? si el transformador alimenta 5 porque no iba a alimentar 2 ??? Trata de explicarte mejor o no se te podrá ayudar... ese transformador es de 350watt 

saludo


jorgepazmi dijo:


> Saludos un cliente me trajo una corneta amplificada JBL EON 515 por un problemita el las entradas de audio algo tonto, bueno al grano al destaparla mi gran sorpresa un equipo de excelente calidad con fuente conmutada tiene como carga
> 2 X  bajo 15" 2 ohm jbl de neodimio (jbl-265f-1) y 2 driver 8 ohm 35 Wrms (jbl-2414-h) al desarmarlo mi mayor sorpresa solo un TDA7293 encargado solo de ambos drivers para un total 4 ohm 70Wrms y el sonido impresionante  todo por supuesto con un buen disipador, tanta calidad de sonido tal vez se deba tanto al preamprlificador como las bocinas, pero igual maneja mucha potencia el amigo. adjunto diagrama del mismo para los curiosos



Menuda hermosura !!! si yo me llevo sorpresas cuando desarmo equipos que uno no da ni 2 pesos y termina siendo una bestia. 

Muchas Gracias por compartir info. saludo


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Despues de ahorrar un poco... He conseguido los componentes, tenía 3 TDA7293 guardados de una compra que un cliente no quiso y decidio tirarlos al tacho de basura de donde horas despuñes los rescaté. 

Bien. el Datasheet tiene todas las mediciones ya realizadas y los consejos necesarios para armar un buen amplificador, desde su descripción hasta la placa...

 



La forma de como usar el Mute y StandBy:



La tabla de valores de componentes, que pasa si no se consiguen los valores de ellos o si se modifican...



Pero, en la pagina #12, se habla de eliminar el "Resistor Balastro" en inglés por supuesto "The outputs can be connected together without the need of any ballast resistor." Esto no mucho lo entiendo. ¿Qué es esa resistencia tipo balastro?

Una aclaración es con respecto al voltaje de operación, Se puede usar con 100 voltios o con 120 voltios pero dependerá del capacitor Bootstrap
Pines 6 y 14 = máximo de 100V
Pines 6 y 12 = máximo de 120V

Espero puedan aclarar mi duda...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Pero, en la pagina #12, se habla de eliminar el "Resistor Balastro" en inglés por supuesto "The outputs can be connected together without the need of any ballast resistor." Esto no mucho lo entiendo. ¿Qué es esa resistencia tipo balastro?
> 
> Una aclaración es con respecto al voltaje de operación, Se puede usar con 100 voltios o con 120 voltios pero dependerá del capacitor Bootstrap
> Pines 6 y 14 = máximo de 100V
> Pines 6 y 12 = máximo de 120V
> 
> Espero puedan aclarar mi duda...



Hola 100V es al vació es para hacer test que no creo te interese y a menos que tengas un laboratorio preparado no le des maquina o te lo vas a cargar... seria triste. Yo te recomiendo en una carga de 8 Ohms una alimentación de ±38V 
de ahi para abajo ±26V mínimo.

Lo segundo no es un balasto... Es el cochino *teorema de Boucherot.*

mira ve este vídeo de un ser que dejo un monto de info para los jóvenes. *"La red Zobel"*. 









						Como hacer una Red de Zobel
					

Presentamos un circuito de bloqueo de oscilación o Red de Zobel estéreo. Sirve para los amplificadores que no traen incluido éste circuito en su tarjeta.




					www.videorockola.com
				




saludo y éxitos con ese amplificador.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Dudas aclaradas muchas gracias en serio gracias... ¿El teorema de Boucherot no es mas que la red de Zoobel? madre mía... Que forma tan dificil la hacen los yankees


----------



## fushika

Anda de diez este amplificador, ningun problema


----------



## Jota Jota

Muy buenas a todos, comparto el PCB diseño propio de este fenomenal Amplificador TDA7294, tiene la marca Samsung es porque se implemento en Equipos de Audio de esta misma marca, tambien se implemento un preset 503 de 10K para regular el volumen al igual no se integro el Standby y Mute.








Nota: Medidas de la placa escala real 65mm x 50mm.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo también me tomo la libertad de linkear otro PCB para el TDA7294.





						Diseño de un Amplificador de Ocho Canales
					

En mi modesta opinión, ha salido defectuoso sin mas. Recuerdo aquellos tiempos en los que tenía que cortocircuitar todas las patillas entre sí y a la hora de soldar me ponía en la muñeca una toma a tierra para evitar las descargas estáticas. Creo que hoy en día éste problema en éste tipo de IC...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Este es stereo y doble faz, lo que permite meter dos amplificadores en un PCB de 10x5 cm.
En el tema está el link al cálculo de los disipadores y un montón de cosas mas, pero bué...para este hilo solo importa el PCB y las instrucciones de armado, que todas están en el link que les pasé.

Como de costumbre, si los mods consideran inadecuado este post, pues pueden removerlo.


----------



## Arthas

Bueno me decidi a realizar un teatro casero 2.1 montando la tarjeta del tda7294 posteada aqui con su pre sencillo y filtro pasabajo tambien posteado en el foro. Poseo 5 satelites de un teatro simply que consegui a buen precio y un subwoofer sony de 8" tambien reciclado de un equipo dañado pronto subire fotos de los bafles.


----------



## yreloba

Hola, saludos de antemano.
Quisiera saber que diferencia existen en estos dos circuitos del CI tda7294, con que objetivo es uno y con que el otro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

yreloba dijo:


> Hola, saludos de antemano.
> Quisiera saber que diferencia existen en estos dos circuitos del CI tda7294, con que objetivo es uno y con que el otro.Ver el archivo adjunto 269708


No hay diferencia excepto la ganancia en AC, un par de capacitores para filtrar RF en la entrada y compensar la realimentación...y tambien eliminan las llaves de Mute/Stand-by con un circuito automático.
Por lo demás el circuito es el mismo.


----------



## yreloba

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No hay diferencia excepto la ganancia en AC, un par de capacitores para filtrar RF en la entrada y compensar la realimentación...y tambien eliminan las llaves de Mute/Stand-by con un circuito automático.
> Por lo demás el circuito es el mismo.


Cual seria mas apropiado para armar?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

yreloba dijo:


> Cual seria mas apropiado para armar?


Depende de para que lo vayas a usar, con que lo vayas a excitar...hay varias posibilidades.
El que yo armé para mi casa es el del link que puse unos mensajes mas arriba, y es una versión modificada del esquema de la derecha, que es el del datasheet. El mío no controla ni el mute ni el standby por que no lo necesito, así que están desactivados y el esquema es mucho mas simple...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

yreloba dijo:


> Hola, saludos de antemano.
> Quisiera saber que diferencia existen en estos dos circuitos del CI tda7294, con que objetivo es uno y con que el otro.Ver el archivo adjunto 269708


El de la izquierda te conviene el de la derecha te lo recomienda el datasheet el cual es teórico y con fines didácticos. El de la izquierda es llevado a un buen nivel de potencia y el diagrama es producto de la practica.

Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira

luisfdo dijo:


> Tengo un pcb con ambos, en el tda7294 que funciona bien con 32+0+32 y el tda7293 funciona bien con 40+0+40 y de refuerzo con el 2sc5200 y el complemetario pero con una corriente mínima de 5A


Perdon, cuando escribi "acepto ese PCB, gracias" seguro me exprese mal, queria decir que quiero que me lo pasen a ese PCB, no entendi que diciendo Me gusta era lo mismo


----------



## DJ T3

Aquí todo se comparte ,nada queda en lo privado, y menos pedirlo.

Lee las normas.




jorge ferreira dijo:


> Perdon, cuando escribi "acepto ese PCB, gracias" seguro me exprese mal, queria decir que quiero que me lo pasen a ese PCB, no entendi que diciendo Me gusta era lo mismo


Quizas se interpretó que agradecias por el PCB, pero viendo que va por otro lado la cosa, seguís en infracción..


----------

